# CJ's Training and Nutrition Log



## CJ

Just felt like posting what I do going forward, mostly to be kept in check if I start to do something dumb.

Because of my crazy work schedule, I'm running a modified PPL split. Mostly everything will be a top set then 2 down sets. I'll more than likely chop off one of the down sets when I'm off cycle, and only on TRT.

Lately I only have been taking one day off from work per week, either Tuesday or Wednesday, so that will be my main leg day.

The other days that I can get to the gym I'll be rotating through a Push and Pull day, both have a separate A and B day. I should be able to get to the gym 4-5 days per week, so I'll hit everything 2x per week, or every 8 days at worst.

I'll also do a little extra leg work on Saturday, so that legs get hit 2x per week. I just can't do a proper full leg workout after work, my work days average 12 hours.

I'll just start from this week..
Starting pic, taken June 8, 2021.


----------



## CJ

Monday June 28th:

PUSH DAY B:
-Barbell Strict Press
  160x8, 135x10, 115x13
-Hammer Strength BTN Shldr Press
  140x9, 110x12, 90x15
-Hammer Strength Inc Military Press
  90x16, 16, 15

-Machine Lateral Raises
  20 each side x 22, 18+Partials, Drop       Set(20's x16, 15's x11, 10's x 11+Partials
-A1) Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
  45x25, 20, 18
-A2) Rotary Calf Machine
  210x21, 18, 18
-Giant Bouncy Ball Ab Crunches
  3 sets until I want to vomit

Every set taken to failure.


----------



## CJ

Tuesday June 29th:

PULL DAY A:
-Ntrl Grip T-Bar Rows
  100x8, 70x16, 12+Partials
-OH Wide Pulldown Machine
  180x12, 140x18, 12+3 w/momentum
-Barbell Shrug Rows, SS w/ 45 lb plate shrugs
  135x18+22, 18+20, 16+18

-Rear Delt Row Machine
  55x23, 20, 20
-A1) OH Tricep Ext Machine
  60x16, 50x17,13
-A2) Seated Calf Raises
  70x22, 55x20, 45x22

Everything to failure, except the shrug rows, grip became an issue. Probably the rear delt row machine too, if I'm being honest.


----------



## quackattack

I'm glad you started a log.  Hoping to learn a few things from this one.


----------



## Thewall

Glad to see you logging again!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

What are you doing diet wise right now?

Good to see you posting your training again.


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> What are you doing diet wise right now?
> 
> Good to see you posting your training again.


I was doing really well on a cut, went strong for 9 weeks, dropped about 13 lbs. 

Last 4 weeks have been a roller coaster calorie wise, but I've maintained my weight on about a 4300 Cals average. Lots of high and low days, not planned, just basically a shit show. Basically treading water, can't even call it a diet break though. 

Next few weeks it's back to fat loss for a final push before going to maintenence until September.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I don't know how you manage to lift with that work schedule and a family. I feel like I'm partially retired and can barely fit my lifting in.

So good job CJ, impressive. You don't leave anyone with any excuses.

Did you start going to a gym? I feel like there is more machine stuff than in your older routines.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't know how you manage to lift with that work schedule and a family. I feel like I'm partially retired and can barely fit my lifting in.
> 
> So good job CJ, impressive. You don't leave anyone with any excuses.
> 
> Did you start going to a gym? I feel like there is more machine stuff than in your older routines.


Yes, going to a sweet gym now. Lots of old school stuff, plates up the ass, almost nobody doing cardio.... It's so much better. 

It is a struggle finding balance, and truthfully, I'm in a no win situation. Average day, add in an hour or so at the gym, by the time I get home and eat and shower, I'm already past the point where I should be asleep if I want 8 hours. Everything is on the back burner now, except work, but it's only temporary.


----------



## Trump

On the work schedule I’m doing 60 minimum 12 hour shifts with the max shift reaching 22 hours so far. I getting the gym around 4 times a week. Stop complaining about work and just get it done. I am super human though so ignore what I just said


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> On the work schedule I’m doing 60 minimum 12 hour shifts with the max shift reaching 22 hours so far. I getting the gym around 4 times a week. Stop complaining about work and just get it done. I am super human though so ignore what I just said


But you're lucky, no family around to bother you on your work days.   

I'm not complaining though, I'll adjust accordingly. Meal prep had to change, less fresh home cooking, more canned/bagged veggies, paired with easy to cook meats and rice. Stuff like that. I'll make it work.


----------



## Spear

I shall be following. Post noodz please.


----------



## PZT

only here for noodz


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Giant Bouncy Ball Ab Crunches


 I do ab crunches with two giant bouncy balls!!


----------



## Jin

Watch and learn people.
Get it CJ.


----------



## sfw509

Looking forward to the log. Ill be following.


----------



## CJ

No leg day today though fellas.... Currently sitting in a tattoo chair. 🤪


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

-Low Inc DB Bench
  90's x 7, 65's x 12,10
-Converging Chest Press Machine
  180x8, 140x12, 110x14
-Converging Inc Chest Press Machine
  90x18, 15, 14
All sets above to failure, it's a struggle by the end. 

-DB Shoulder Triads (superset of DB Laterals, DB Rear Flyes, DB Front Raise)
20's/20's/15's x 20-13-12
17's/12's/12's x 18-15-12
15's/10's/10's x 21-17-12
All sets above to a really good burn, some sloppy reps to finish it out. 

-Inc DB Curls
  30's x 13, 25's x 11, 20's x 10+4 Hammer Curls
All to failure, and beyond on the last set. 

-Skipped Calfs, tattoo is healing, it would be foolish to train them.

-Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches
  3 sets until it hurt a bunch


----------



## Spear

I like those sloppy reps at the end, really let you know you’re pushing hard.


----------



## DEADlifter

You know a shit ton more than me about everything.  I found it interesting you do biceps on your push day.  What's the thought process behind this?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I see some people do the opposing muscle group sometimes (like biceps on chest day), I always think it's because they're trying to get an extra day's work in on that muscle.

For me though it doesn't feel like I'm hitting it hard enough when I do that. Interested to hear what CJ says.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> I see some people do the opposing muscle group sometimes (like biceps on chest day), I always think it's because they're trying to get an extra day's work in on that muscle.
> 
> For me though it doesn't feel like I'm hitting it hard enough when I do that. Interested to hear what CJ says.



I have SS do just that.  She hits her biceps on her Leg Day and she begins with biceps since we're trying to bring them up.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> You know a shit ton more than me about everything.  I found it interesting you do biceps on your push day.  What's the thought process behind this?


Simply that I feel them better when I do Tris after Back, and Bis after Chest.

If I do them the traditional Back+Bis, Chest+Tris, I don't get much out of them, feels like just going through the motions. They're pretty much toast before I get to them. 

This way, they get worked better, but with the same volume, no need to add an 'Arm Day'. 

So far, the frequency has not been an issue, but I'm aware that it could be at some point, and I'll pull the plug if it ever is.


----------



## CJ

So after years and years of trying to build back up the muscle after an injury, I've finally found the secret formula.......


----------



## CJ

.....You just cover that shit up and move on with your life!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Love that you are doing a log again. Always very interesting to see what you put togeteher.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's an awesome tattoo, and I love that the boulder is placed on the calf muscle to give it that extra 3 dimensional appearance lol.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I see some people do the opposing muscle group sometimes (like biceps on chest day), I always think it's because they're trying to get an extra day's work in on that muscle.
> 
> For me though it doesn't feel like I'm hitting it hard enough when I do that. Interested to hear what CJ says.


Yes, it also ups the frequency you're hitting the muscle, without increasing the weekly volume.


----------



## blundig

Spear said:


> I like those sloppy reps at the end, really let you know you’re pushing hard.


This sounds crazy, but for some reason I always found I get a much better pump from sloppy reps at the end.


----------



## blundig

CJ275 said:


> Monday June 28th:
> 
> PUSH DAY B:
> -Barbell Strict Press
> 160x8, 135x10, 115x13
> -Hammer Strength BTN Shldr Press
> 140x9, 110x12, 90x15
> -Hammer Strength Inc Military Press
> 90x16, 16, 15
> 
> -Machine Lateral Raises
> 20 each side x 22, 18+Partials, Drop       Set(20's x16, 15's x11, 10's x 11+Partials
> -A1) Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
> 45x25, 20, 18
> -A2) Rotary Calf Machine
> 210x21, 18, 18
> -Giant Bouncy Ball Ab Crunches
> 3 sets until I want to vomit
> 
> Every set taken to failure.


Just curious. Why the very high rep preference?


----------



## CJ

blundig said:


> Just curious. Why the very high rep preference?


First 3 exercises I did compound movements, and I'm currently doing Top Set and Down Sets on the first two exercises. The 3rd exercise was shoulder focused press. My other Push Day in the rotation is shoulder focused, finishes off with chest, so the opposite of this workout. I go heavier on the other day, so this exercise was just getting in volume, trying to completely exhaust/fatigue those muscle fibers, hitting the muscle roughly 2x per week.

The next group of exercises are isolation lifts, they're smaller muscles, and I just get a better feel/pump from doing higher reps.

If I go heavish on Lateral Raises, my traps take over and the delts get LESS stimulation. Not what you want.

Similar to calfs. If I go heavy, the reps get done, they look fine, I'll go to failure, but I somehow don't feel it much in the calf muscles. I'm not sure what is taking over, but something definitely is.

The Preacher Curls were a bit higher than I wanted, but I was trying out a new machine I had never used. I was shooting for 12-15 there, I missed the mark.


And for the record, my pecs are sore as hell today!!! 🤪


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

-OH T-Bar Row Machine
  90x12(went too light), 70x15,12
-Low Row Machine
  150x12, 120x18, 120x16
  (new machine, went too light)
-Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns
  180x10, 140x14, 100x20+4 Partials

-Chest Supported Rear Delt Row Mach
  50x23, 19, 18+Partials
-Cross Cable Tricep Extensions
  17.5's x 15, 15's x 16, 12.5's x 14-6-6 (rest pause set)

-Selectorized Leg Press Machine
  250x35(too light), 330x25, 400x18
  This machine felt awesome in the quads, too bad I maxed out the weight. I may use this as a finisher on my main leg day. This was to just get in extra leg work on Saturday, so legs get hit 2x per week.

Skipped calfs because of the tattoo healing. Also skipped abs since I'll be doing extra legs on Saturday.


----------



## sfw509

Nice tat! By your logic of covering up lagging areas i need to get some sleeves...


----------



## CJ

sfw509 said:


> Nice tat! By your logic of covering up lagging areas i need to get some sleeves...


That's on my list too!!!    

Are penis sleezes a thing?


----------



## sfw509

If they are, ill need one of those too. hahaha


----------



## blundig

CJ275 said:


> First 3 exercises I did compound movements, and I'm currently doing Top Set and Down Sets on the first two exercises. The 3rd exercise was shoulder focused press. My other Push Day in the rotation is shoulder focused, finishes off with chest, so the opposite of this workout. I go heavier on the other day, so this exercise was just getting in volume, trying to completely exhaust/fatigue those muscle fibers, hitting the muscle roughly 2x per week.
> 
> The next group of exercises are isolation lifts, they're smaller muscles, and I just get a better feel/pump from doing higher reps.
> 
> If I go heavish on Lateral Raises, my traps take over and the delts get LESS stimulation. Not what you want.
> 
> Similar to calfs. If I go heavy, the reps get done, they look fine, I'll go to failure, but I somehow don't feel it much in the calf muscles. I'm not sure what is taking over, but something definitely is.
> 
> The Preacher Curls were a bit higher than I wanted, but I was trying out a new machine I had never used. I was shooting for 12-15 there, I missed the mark.
> 
> 
> And for the record, my pecs are sore as hell today!!! 🤪


Thanks. I find it nearly impossible to isolate going heavier with side delts. Plus, I activate my chronic neck pain. If anything I do them light with moderate reps just as a little finisher at the end of other delt work.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

-Barbell Strict Press 
  165x7, 135x10, 115x12
-Shldr Press Machine 
  140x10, 110x12, 90x17
-Incline Military Press Machine 
  100x19(much too light), 110x14, 12 

-Lateral Raise Machine 
  20's x 20+P's, 15's x 22+P's, 10's x 28+P's
-A1) Preacher Curl Machine 
  55x19(too light),14,12
-A2) Rotary Calf Machine 
  210x26,17,17


----------



## CJ

Weekly average weight was 200.4 lbs, which down (-0.8lbs) from the week prior. 

4051 Cals
417g C
350g P
109g F

Goal is just holding the weight, trying to grow into it, getting my body used to being there to try to lock it in as a set point. 

Ultimate goal is to be in the 200-210 range. I'm right at the edge. 

For reference, the last 8 weeks I've been 200/201 while averaging right under 4,000 Cals/day.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

-Ntrl Grip Chest Supported Rows
  280x8, 230x13, 10. (legit went into the bathroom between sets 1+2 to see if I shit my pants a little bit!  🤣.... I didn't)

-OH Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns
170x10, 140x15,12+Partials

-Smith Machine Shrug Rows
Bar+140x13,14,15 (getting the feel for these, so reps went up as I made slight adjustments)

-Rear Delt Machine Rows
65x20,20,17+Partials. (went for as long as the rear delts were the prime mover, stopped when rhomboids/traps kicked in too much)

-A1) Machine Tricep Skullcrushers
120x14, 95x15, 70x20(too light)

-A2) Seated Calf Raises, slow w/pauses
70x23, 55x21, 45x25


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job bro glad you didn't shit yourself 😂


----------



## DEADlifter

Killer workout CJ. You only get a 🤣 due to the potential mayday


----------



## Trump

CJ275 said:


> Weekly average weight was 200.4 lbs, which down (-0.8lbs) from the week prior.
> 
> 4051 Cals
> 417g C
> 350g P
> 109g F
> 
> Goal is just holding the weight, trying to grow into it, getting my body used to being there to try to lock it in as a set point.
> 
> Ultimate goal is to be in the 200-210 range. I'm right at the edge.
> 
> For reference, the last 8 weeks I've been 200/201 while averaging right under 4,000 Cals/day.


I think you have cracked it CJ you are now officially 200lb


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!!! 

-A1) Leg Extensions 
  160x15, 150x12, 140x10+Partials 
-A2) Seated Leg Curls 
  110x15, 100x13, 90x14+Partials 

-Power Squat Machine
  +320x9, +270x12, +230x12

-Leg Press
  -+360x18, +320x20,15

-B1) Weighted Hip Extensions 
  BW+35x 18,16, (skipped 3rd set, lower back did not like these) 
-B2) Rotary Calf Machine
  210x28,17,16


----------



## CohibaRobusto

"Power Squat Machine"

CJ is like a kid in a candy store with all this new gym equipment at his disposal 😂

"I will never balance a godamn bar on my shoulder sgain!" -CJ


----------



## CJ

My quads are absolutely trashed... Today is going to be rough. Hurt to get out of bed.  😖

Hammies and Calfs are sore too, just didn't notice at first, the quad soreness masked the others. 😂


----------



## CJ

Had 2,440 Cals of ice cream right before bed, woke up today and was 0.6 lbs lighter than yesterday. 

Yesterday was crazy though, I don't think I stopped moving all day, it was non stop go-go-go.


----------



## quackattack

What is 2,440 cals of ice cream in normal people terms? A pint? A quart?


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> What is 2,440 cals of ice cream in normal people terms? A pint? A quart?


One and a half pints of Ben&Jerry's, plus half of a big container of Turkey Hill Peanut Butter Sundae flavor ice cream. 😋😋😋


----------



## Mister Slicksta

You must have been peeing out your butthole after all that dairy lol


----------



## CJ

Mister Slicksta said:


> You must have been peeing out your butthole after all that dairy lol


Nahhhh, dairy had no effect on me like that. I'll crush blocks of cheese, no issues.


----------



## Trump

W


CJ275 said:


> One and a half pints of Ben&Jerry's, plus half of a big container of Turkey Hill Peanut Butter Sundae flavor ice cream. 😋😋😋


Was there a reason you ate all that?


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> One and a half pints of Ben&Jerry's, plus half of a big container of Turkey Hill Peanut Butter Sundae flavor ice cream. 😋😋😋



After that you're ready to deadlift.


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> Was there a reason you ate all that?


Ummm, it's delicious?!?  😋


----------



## Trendkill

So you almost shit your pants doing machine rows but not doing legs?  This seems slightly bassackwards to me.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Here ya go, you're all set!


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> So you almost shit your pants doing machine rows but not doing legs?  This seems slightly bassackwards to me.


My entire body has been wrecked for 48+ hours since doing legs, putting my socks on has been a challenge.

All is right in the universe. 😏


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Here ya go, you're all set!


Sun'uva'bitch didn't even give me a size Large. 

You're dead to me!!!  🤣


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

-Low Inc DB Bench
  90's x 9, 70's x 11, 9  (added 2 reps to my top set from last week, pretty happy with that)

-Converging Chest Press Machine
  180x6, 140x10, 110x13

-Converging Incline Chest Press Mach
  90x18,15,15

-DB Shldr Triads(superset of Lateral Raises, Rear Flyes, Front Raises)
  20's/15's/15's x 22-18-10
  17.5's/12.5's/12.5's x 18-18-11
  15's/10's/10's x 19-15-12

-A1) Incline DB Curls
  30's x 12, 25's x 14, 20's x 15
-A2) Rotary Calf Machine
  220 x 23, 19
 3rd set used Standing Calf Machine
  140x15

-Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches
  3 sets of BURRRNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

-OH Grip T-Bar Rows 
  100x10, 70x17,3

-Cybex Low Rows 
  170x11, 140x14,14

-Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns 
  160x12, 130x16, 110x21+Partials 

-HS Chest Supported Upper Back Rows 
  90x18,15,15

-Cross Cable Tricep Exts
  17.5's x 21, 15's x 19, 12.5's x 15+Partials 

-Rotary Calf Machine 
  270x20, 240x20,18




Taking a few days vacation, coming back next week and back to TRT doses. 

Will be switching up to an 8 week Shoulders and Biceps focus routine, will be a 4 Day P/P/L/Shoulders split. 

Dropping to maintenance volume on the other body parts, cranking up the volume on Shldrs/Bis.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> PULL DAY B:
> 
> -OH Grip T-Bar Rows
> 100x10, 70x17,3
> 
> -Cybex Low Rows
> 170x11, 140x14,14
> 
> -Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns
> 160x12, 130x16, 110x21+Partials
> 
> -HS Chest Supported Upper Back Rows
> 90x18,15,15
> 
> -Cross Cable Tricep Exts
> 17.5's x 21, 15's x 19, 12.5's x 15+Partials
> 
> -Rotary Calf Machine
> 270x20, 240x20,18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a few days vacation, coming back next week and back to TRT doses.
> 
> Will be switching up to an 8 week Shoulders and Biceps focus routine, will be a 4 Day P/P/L/Shoulders split.
> 
> Dropping to maintenance volume on the other body parts, cranking up the volume on Shldrs/Bis.



Looking forward to this


----------



## BrotherIron

Where are the deads?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> Where are the deads?


No deadlift machine at the new gym 🤣


----------



## CJ

Mini vacation over, back to the grind... 

Shoulders/Biceps Focus Day:

-Barbell Strict Press, 3x6+, 1x10-12 
145 x 6,6,9.  115 x 13.

-HS BTN Shldr Press Mach, 3@r8+(8-12)
130 x 10, 120 x 9, 110 x 12.

-HS Incline Press, 3@r8+(8-12)
180 x 9, 160 x 11,9.

-DB Shldr Raise Triad (S/R/F), 3xReps 
20's/15's/15's x 25-17-11
17.5's/12.5's/12.5's x 16-18-12
15's/10's/10's x 20-17-17

-HS Preacher Curls, 3@r9+(12-15)
60 x 15,12, 50 x 13.

-A1) Incline DB Curls, 3@r9+(12-15)
25's x 12, 20's x 16,15. 
-A2) Standing Calf Mach, 3xReps
160 x 23,18,14+Partials to failure. 

Total time: ~67 mins 

No nutritional info this last week, as I have no clue how I'd even begin to track the shit show that was the last 3 days. 😊🍻🥃🍕🥞🍳🥓🍦🍪🍫☕🦀🥩 but absolutely no 🥦🥕


----------



## PZT

no veggies but ended with getting crabs and big meat. sounds wild bro


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> No deadlift machine at the new gym 🤣



Oh have the mighty have fallen.....  Reduced to using machines. lol


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wait a minute, what is a deadlift?


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> Where are the deads?





CohibaRobusto said:


> No deadlift machine at the new gym 🤣





BrotherIron said:


> Oh have the mighty have fallen.....  Reduced to using machines. lol





Skullcrusher said:


> Wait a minute, what is a deadlift?


I'm feeling peer pressured!!! 

I need my safe space!!!  🥴🥴🥴


----------



## BrotherIron

LucyPruitt said:


> hey gays, what is recommended for one girl ?



Deadlifts... the answer is always deadlifts with squats being a very close second.


----------



## PZT

squats for the twats and anything else is wrong


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> I'm feeling peer pressured!!!
> 
> I need my safe space!!!  🥴🥴🥴



yeah to hide that vagina


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ275 said:


> How did she know that we are all gay?!?  😳



Well she knew you were by the fact you aren't deadlifting, lol.


----------



## Trendkill

LucyPruitt said:


> hey gays, what is recommended for one girl ?


Viagra for one.  If more than one Cialis is recommended.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> How did she know that we are all gay?!?  😳


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!

-Seated Leg Curls, 3@r8+(8-12)
110x12,11,13

-Power Squat Machine, 3x6+, 1x10-12
+320x6,6,8(r8/9).  +250x11(r8/9)

*****Tried to Deadlift here, but my lower back was not having it, SCREAMING pump during warmup. Couldn't do Leg Press either, so swapped in Leg Extensions*****

-Leg Extensions, 3@r8+Drop(10-15)
130x13,11.  100/90/80 x 13-3-5

-A1) Cross Cable Tricep Exts, 3@r9+(12-15)
17.5's x 17,13   15's x 12+5(stepped closer)

-A2) Rotary Calf Exts, 3xQuality Reps
280x19,16.  210x20

-Smith Mach Forward Lean Shrug Rows,3@r8+(12-15)
+90x25, +130x17, +140x18.

*****at the last minute, I swapped in the Shrug Rows, I'll switch them to Leg Day from Back Day, and see if I can Deadlift on Back Day without back issues.🤞🤞*****


----------



## quackattack

Looks like a lot of upper body work for a leg day...


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> Looks like a lot of upper body work for a leg day...


Gotta fit it in where you can. Was only supposed to be a little extra tricep work, the upper back/trap work was an audible on the fly.


----------



## Trump

Why you feel the need to deadlift??


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> Why you feel the need to deadlift??


I don't, but I was peer pressured!!!  🤣


----------



## CJ

I do want to get a hip hinge exercise in, so it'll probably end up being weighted 45° hip extensions. 

I'm not sure my back can handle DLs anymore, without looping off all the other exercise that stress the lower back.


----------



## Trump

CJ275 said:


> I don't, but I was peer pressured!!!  🤣


That’s how injury’s happen, unless your powerlifting fuck deadlifts


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> *****Tried to Deadlift here, but my lower back was not having it, SCREAMING pump during warmup. Couldn't do Leg Press either, so swapped in Leg Extensions*****


From what I can tell you are an experience guy but was just going to ask how well you brace? From what I have seen in the gym over the years is back pumps are either gear induced or improper bracing technique.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> I do want to get a hip hinge exercise in, so it'll probably end up being weighted 45° hip extensions.
> 
> I'm not sure my back can handle DLs anymore, without looping off all the other exercise that stress the lower back.


I have transitioned to strict deadlifts and RDLs. Pulling from the floor does feel more compromising for me these days as well.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> From what I can tell you are an experience guy but was just going to ask how well you brace? From what I have seen in the gym over the years is back pumps are either gear induced or improper bracing technique.


My lower back is a little beat up from many years of CF and Oly Weightlifting, combined with age. 

It only has so much in it, and I have to be diligent about selecting movements that tax the lower back. I can't do too many all at once, so I have to move things around. 

When I'm good, I have zero issues pulling. I keep a very neutral spine, tight core, no fukkery.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Well my comment was actually intended towards myself because I do not do deadlift either.

I do rack pulls which are similar but are easier on the lower back.

So I apologize if my comment seemed like peer pressure.

Just do what works the best for you. Only you know what that is.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Well my comment was actually intended towards myself because I do not do deadlift either.
> 
> I do rack pulls which are similar but are easier on the lower back.
> 
> So I apologize if my comment seemed like peer pressure.
> 
> Just do what works the best for you. Only you know what that is.


No worries bud, I was only playing around, I really wasn't pressured. There's almost nothing you guys can say that I'd ever be offended/mad/hurt by..... So fire away!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I mainly used to deadlift for the ego boost I got from it.   Yeah it is a great exercise, but when I got up to 385 it just felt so good that a skinny guy like me could do that. Then I would have people passing me at the gym giving me compliments on my dl's (mostly senior citizens  ).

So yeah it fed my ego. Once I get back to full heart function I want to start deadlifting again.

And any reason to mess with CJ is a good reason


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> No worries bud, I was only playing around, I really wasn't pressured. There's almost nothing you guys can say that I'd ever be offended/mad/hurt by..... So fire away!!!


yoda sucks


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> yoda sucks


You're dead to me!!!!  😡


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yoda rocks!!


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Yoda rocks!!


You're my boy Blue!!!


----------



## BrotherIron

Trump said:


> Why you feel the need to deadlift??



Cause he wants to feel like a man, lol. 

Not to mention every time a man has a successful deadlift session, a woman gets pregnant through immaculate conception.


----------



## Trump

BrotherIron said:


> Cause he wants to feel like a man, lol.
> 
> Not to mention every time a man has a successful deadlift session, a woman gets pregnant through immaculate conception.


Every time I dead lift I feel like a crippled old man. I will have to leave the post covid repopulation if the world to you


----------



## CJ

CHEST/SHOULDERS/BICEPS 

-Low Incline DB Bench, 3x6+, 1xAMRAP(10-12)
85's x 6,6,8.  70's x 10

-Seated DB Shoulder Press, 3@r8+(6-10)
45's x 11,9,10

-A1) HS Military Press, 3@r8+(12-15)
110 x 15,11.  90 x 12 (Failed #13) 
-A2) Alternating DB Curls, 3@r9+(12-15)
30's x 16,12.  27.5's x 14.

-B1) DB Lateral Raises, 3 x Quality Reps 
27.5's x 19.  25's x 15,13. 
-B2) DB Hammer Curls, 3@r9+(12-15)
27.5's x 15.  25's x 16,16 

-Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches
3 sets until I quit.


----------



## BrotherIron

Trump said:


> Every time I dead lift I feel like a crippled old man. I will have to leave the post covid repopulation if the world to you


I'd say... vid yourself to see how your technique. Deads stress the body but they shouldn't cripple you.


----------



## Trump

BrotherIron said:


> I'd say... vid yourself to see how your technique. Deads stress the body but they shouldn't cripple you.


Your probably right I might give the one lat chance for world population


----------



## CJ

BACK DAY and other stuffs:

-OH T-Bar Rows, 3x8+
100x8, 90x8,11.  

-Ntrl Grip HS CS Row, 3x8+
230x8,8,11.

-OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row, 3@r8+(12-15)
100x18,15,16. 

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(12-15)
130x17,13,15.

-Leg Extensions, 3@r8+(12-15)
130x16,12,12.

-A1) Machine Skullcrushers, 3@r9+(10-15)
110x15,11.  90x13
-A2) Standing Calf Raises, 3xQuality Reps 
180x21, 160x16, 140x15+Partials to failure


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS/BICEPS DAY, plus some other stuff. 

-Strict Press, 3x6+, 1x10-12
150x6,6,9.  120x13.

-HS BTN Shldr Press Mach, 3@r8+(8-12)
130x11,9.  110x12.

-HS Incline Chest Press Mach, 4@r8+(8-12)
180x10, 160x9, 140x10,11.

-DB Shoulder Raise Triads(S/R/F), 3xQuality Reps 
22.5/17/12.5 x 21-17-14, 16-18-14, 22-17-12. (allowed a little body english the last superset to really finish of the shoulders) 

-HS Preacher Curl Mach, 3@t9+(12-15)
60x15,11. 50x13.

-Incline DB Curls, 3@r9+(12-15)
25's x 10. 20's x 11,12+5 Hammer Curls to finish it off. 

-Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches,
3xWhatever.


----------



## CJ

LEGS and stuff:

-Seated Leg Curls, 3@r8+(8-12)
115x13,11,10+5 Partials 

-Reverse Power Squats, 3x8+, 1x12-15
+360x8,8  +410x11.  +320x14
*switched to Reverse(facing inward) as the other way is what I believe was slowly bothering my lower back. Definitely noticed a difference in the switch. Reverse is more like a pure power output squat, you're driving into the machine like a sled. The other way was more like a hack squat, destroyed the quads mainly, but put just a bit of strain on the lower back, which accumulated over time. I'll alternate between the 2 of these as my main leg exercise, block to block. 

-Selectorized Leg Press, 3@r8+(15-20)
400x20,18,19.

-HS OH Grip CS Upper Back Row, 3@r8+(8-12)
140x12,10,11

-A1) Cross Cable Tricep Exts, 3@r9+(12-15)
20's x 15,12.  15's x 12+7(stepped closer, changed force curve/angle) 

-A2) Rotary Calf Machine, 3xQuality Reps
310x18, 270x16, 230x19


----------



## CJ

Forgot to enter yesterday's workout....

Chest/Shoulders and a little Biceps

-Low Incline DB Bench, 3x7+, 1x10-12
85's x 7,7,8. 70's x 10.  Last week was 3x6's, next week will be 3x8's. If I get them all, I earn the right to go up in weight the next block.

-Seated DB Shoulder Press, 3@r8+(6-10)
50's x 9,8,8

-A1) Hammer Strength Incline Military Press, 3@r8+(12-15)
110 x 13,11.  90 x 14.

-A2) Standing Alternating DB Curls, 3@r9+(12-15)
32.5's x 14.  30's x 12.  27.5's x 14

-B1) DB Lateral Raises, 3@r10+(15-20)
27.5's x 17, 25's x 17, 22.5's x 18. Used a little body english the last few reps of each set to go beyond failure.

-B2) Standing DB Hammer Curls, 3@r9+(15-20)
27.5's x 13. 25's x 15. 22.5's x 18.


----------



## Bigflexxa

Hey CJ what’s your thoughts on deadlift?


----------



## CJ

Bigflexxa said:


> Hey CJ what’s your thoughts on deadlift?


I'm a fan.


----------



## CJ

BACK DAY... plus some other stuffs

-OH Grip T-Bar Row Plate Loaded Machine, 3x9+
90x9,9,11.  8's last week, 10's next week.

-Ntrl Grip Hammer Strength Chest Supported Row, 3x9+
230x9,9,11.  8's last week, 10's next week.

-Ntrl Grip Shoulder Width Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(12-15)
133x17,13,12+Partials. 130 LW, 136 NW

-Leg Extensions, 3@r8+(12-15) w/holds
135x15,12,12.

-A1) Machine Skullcrushers, 3@r9+(10-15)
115x13,12,11

-A2) Standing Calf Machine, 3@r9+(15-20)
190x18, 170x18, 150x18+Partials


----------



## Bigflexxa

CJ275 said:


> I'm a fan.


Hmm I need to incorporating them more as with all compound movements I suppose


----------



## CJ

Weekly nutrition summary, 7 day period ending July 26th.

202.9 lbs (didn't track prior 2 weeks, vacation shenanigans overlapped that time period. I am up 2.5 lbs from 3 weeks ago, but that's expected) 

3885 Cals
388g C
271g P
117g F


----------



## CJ

SHOULDER focus day:

-Strict Press, 3x7+, 1x10-12
150x7,7,9.  125x12.
6's last week, 8's next week.

-Hammer Strength Shoulder Press, 3@r8+(8-12)
130x10,8.  110x11.

-Hammer Strength Incline Benchpress, 4@r8+(8-12)
180x9, 160x10, 140x12,12.

-DB Shoulder Raise Triad(S/R/F), 3x15-20
22.5's(side)/17.5's(rear)/12.5's(front) x
25-17-18
19-20-17
18-20-16

-Hammer Strength Plate Loaded Preachers, 3@r9+(15-20)
50x17,15,  40x16.
Lowered the weight, upped the rep range, slower tempo with holds, due to a little tenderness at the insertion point of the biceps tendons. This kept the stress in the muscle bellies. Worked well.

-Incline DB Curls, 3@r9+(12-15)
20's x 15,12.  17.5's x 14+6 Hammer Curls to burn it out.


----------



## DEADlifter

Seems you were going to failure on the DB raises.  Sick workout, man.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Seems you were going to failure on the DB raises.  Sick workout, man.


And beyond. Once I can't get any more with strict form, I allow a little body english to bang out a few more.


----------



## Bigflexxa

Nice workout brotha might have to give this one ago!


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY, plus some other thingamajiggies:

-Seated Leg Curls, 3@r8+(8-12)
100x15,14,15.
  *switched up my form a bit, went less explosive and more controlled on the concentric, and kept my ankles in plantar flexion for as many reps as possible, then dorsiflexed them at the end for a few extra reps with the calfs helping out. Definitely felt much better this way. 

-Reverse Power Squats, 3x8+, 1x12-15
+410x8,8,11.  +320x14

-Cybex Seated Leg Press, 3@r8+(15-20)
350x17,16,14.
  *tried out the new machine, since I maxed out the stack on the other one. This one goes up to 450 lbs so I have some room to run with. 

-Hammer Strength OH Grip Chest Supported Upper Back Row, 3@r8+(8-12)
150x12,10,10

-A1) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, 3@r9+(12-15)
20's x 19,12,  15's x 13+5(stepped closer, changed the profile) 

-A2) Rotary Calf Machine, 3xQuality Reps(15-20)
310x20, 270x16, 230x18


----------



## Flyingdragon

Nice work CJ


----------



## Thewall

Hey Cj did you ever try doing 50 laterals a day. Lighter weight of course. It helped me with my shoulders. Also prepared my shoulders for more frequency and volume. Nothing like a nice pair of delts.


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> Hey Cj did you ever try doing 50 laterals a day. Lighter weight of course. It helped me with my shoulders. Also prepared my shoulders for more frequency and volume. Nothing like a nice pair of delts.


No I haven't, but I'm not opposed to it.


----------



## CJ

Chest+Shoulders 

-Low Inc DB Bench, 3x8+
85's x 8,8,8.
Even though I hit all the reps in the 3 weeks of 6's, 7's, and 8', I'm going to repeat the wave with the same weight. I have more to get out of the 85's before I increase to the 90's.

-Hammer Strength Incline Press, 3@r8+(8-12)
180x10,8   150x11

-HS Shoulder Press, 3@r8+(8-12)
110x11,10,10

-DB Laterals, 3x15-20(quality reps, use a little momentum at end of sets to get a few extra reps) 
27.5's x 17, 25's x 18, 22.5's x 20

-A1) Standing Calf Raise Machine, 4@r9+(15-20)
190x23, 180x18, 160x15, 120x18+Partials to failure + Stretch Hold........ Holy fukk, OUCH!!!! 

-A2) Incline DB Curls, 4@r9+(12-15)
20's x 21,15,12  17.5's x 15+5 Hammer Curls


----------



## Bigflexxa

Going to give the chest and shoulders workout a try tonight, out of pre workout but still excited to give it a go!


----------



## CJ

Bigflexxa said:


> Going to give the chest and shoulders workout a try tonight, out of pre workout but still excited to give it a go!


My chest is light/medium sore today, should be good to go by Wednesday when I hit Chest+Shoulders again. I like to hit muscle groups 2x/week.

Oh, if you weren't sure, 3@r8+ means 3 sets, first 2 sets are at r8, which means that I leave 2 reps in the tank, and the 3rd set I go to technical failure.


----------



## Bigflexxa

I need to prioritize legs twice a week do you think doing something like quads then hanky’s or a heavy and then light day or does it matter? I’m trying to grow my legs


----------



## BrotherIron

Bigflexxa said:


> I need to prioritize legs twice a week do you think doing something like quads then hanky’s or a heavy and then light day or does it matter? I’m trying to grow my legs


I'd work quads/ hams on both days but prioritize one over the other each day.


----------



## CJ

Bigflexxa said:


> I need to prioritize legs twice a week do you think doing something like quads then hanky’s or a heavy and then light day or does it matter? I’m trying to grow my legs


Brother Iron nailed it, that's the ideal way.

What I'll be doing though, is I'll be hitting both Back and Legs on the same day (blasphemous, I know) is prioritizing one of those, and adding a little extra volume for the other at the end.

On the tail end of my back day going forward, I'll be hitting leg extensions and 45° hip extensions. If all goes well with the hip exts, those will eventually become RDLs.

End of my leg day, I hit some chest supported upper back rows.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Brother Iron nailed it, that's the ideal way.
> 
> What I'll be doing though, is I'll be hitting both Back and Legs on the same day (blasphemous, I know) is prioritizing one of those, and adding a little extra volume for the other at the end.
> 
> On the tail end of my back day going forward, I'll be hitting leg extensions and 45° hip extensions. If all goes well with the hip exts, those will eventually become RDLs.
> 
> End of my leg day, I hit some chest supported upper back rows.


Im loving that split im doing. It has back/hamstring days & then "quad" days, which the hams get hit indirectly.


----------



## CJ

BACK DAY, plus some Legs

-T Bar Rows, 45° Grip, 3x8, 1x12-15
90x8,8,8(r8)  70x16(r10)

-Wide OH Pulldown Machine, 3@r8+(8-12)
140x14,13,10+2 w/momentum

-Ntrl Grip Hammer Strength Chest Supported Rows, 3@r8+(10-15)
140x14,13,15

-A1) Leg Extensions, 3@r8+(15-20)
120x21,16,14
-A2) 45° Hip Extensions, 3 x Quality Reps 
BW+25x20,16,15. 
*Haven't done a hip extension exercise in quite some time, went slow and methodical, this kicked my ass!!!

-B1) Machine Dips, 4@r9+(15-20)
180x16,13,12  150x15
-B2) Calfs-4 sets
Sets 1-2: Standing Calf Machine
  160x25,17
Sets 3-4: Seated Calf Raises
  45x20,20


----------



## CJ

Weekly nutrition update:

Weekly average weight is 201.8 lbs

Hasn't really moved after a couple weeks of eating like a slob. Had a few missteps this week food wise, usually happens when trying to get back to cleaner eating.

4169 Cals
427g C
302g P
130g F


Oh, and hamstrings are already sore this morning from those hip extensions.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> Weekly nutrition update:
> 
> Weekly average weight is 201.8 lbs
> 
> Hasn't really moved after a couple weeks of eating like a slob. Had a few missteps this week food wise, usually happens when trying to get back to cleaner eating.


You too?  I have eaten like a dick head for the past couple days too.  I ate a Big Texas cinnamon roll/honey bun thingy just a bit ago.  😣


----------



## BrotherIron

Went to NYC last week and ate like shit.  It happens.  The good news is you'll bounce back quick.


----------



## DEADlifter

BrotherIron said:


> Went to NYC last week and ate like shit.  It happens.  The good news is you'll bounce back quick.


Good thing you didn't wait until next month 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bigflexxa

Crazy brotha I eat 2000 cals and gain weight I’m jealous, I guess it goes both ways though


----------



## CJ

Bigflexxa said:


> Crazy brotha I eat 2000 cals and gain weight I’m jealous, I guess it goes both ways though


It'd be awesome if we could switch back and forth.


----------



## Bigflexxa

CJ275 said:


> It'd be awesome if we could switch back and forth.


 
True would be nice, I’m going to start trying some liquid L-carnatine to see if that help speed things up, I’m still at that awkward point of not being big but not being shredded and just want to be lean, but gotta enjoy the process


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> Good thing you didn't wait until next month 🤦‍♂️


No shit.  I won't be going back again this year.  Mandatory mask mandate inside and outside.  They're going crazy up there.


----------



## CJ

Going back to a PPL split. KISS. 

PUSH A:

-Low Inc DB Bench, 3x6+, 1x10-12
90's x 6,7,7  70's x 10

-Smith Mid Inc Bench, 3@r8+(6-10)
+140x7, +130x7, +120x8

-HS Shoulder Press Machine, 3@r8+(8-12)
110x12,10,10

-DB Laterals, 3x15-20, start strict then use momentum at end for extra reps 
25's x 22,19,16

-Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, 3@r9+(12-15)
22.5's x 14, 17.5's x 14, 12.5's x 14

-Machine Skullcrushers, 3@r9+(10-12)
90x12,10  80x10


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> Going back to a PPL split. KISS.


I am right behind you.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Going back to a PPL split. KISS.
> 
> PUSH A:
> 
> -Low Inc DB Bench, 3x6+, 1x10-12
> 90's x 6,7,7  70's x 10
> 
> -Smith Mid Inc Bench, 3@r8+(6-10)
> +140x7, +130x7, +120x8
> 
> -HS Shoulder Press Machine, 3@r8+(8-12)
> 110x12,10,10
> 
> -DB Laterals, 3x15-20, start strict then use momentum at end for extra reps
> 25's x 22,19,16
> 
> -Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, 3@r9+(12-15)
> 22.5's x 14, 17.5's x 14, 12.5's x 14
> 
> -Machine Skullcrushers, 3@r9+(10-12)
> 90x12,10  80x10


Man I wish I would have done it in my 20s and maintain it into my 30s. Its a beautiful thing


----------



## BrotherIron

DEADlifter said:


> Good thing you didn't wait until next month 🤦‍♂️


It's even worse now.  You can't basically enter the city with your CoVid vaccine card.  You can enter restaurants, parks, museums, gyms, etc.


----------



## BrotherIron

I find it impressive you can keep your intensity with 6 or more movements in a training session.  I know for me now, it's 4-5 tops and then I'm toast.


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> I find it impressive you can keep your intensity with 6 or more movements in a training session.  I know for me now, it's 4-5 tops and then I'm toast.


After the 3 pressing movements, I'm pretty wiped. It's just single joint accessory movements after that. It's only light weight at that point, burning out the smaller muscles. 

But I completely understand what you're saying, but there's that stupid voice in the back of my head.... "Pssst, what about some lateral delts? How about some triceps? You know you want some."


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> After the 3 pressing movements, I'm pretty wiped. It's just single joint accessory movements after that. It's only light weight at that point, burning out the smaller muscles.
> 
> But I completely understand what you're saying, but there's that stupid voice in the back of my head.... "Pssst, what about some lateral delts? How about some triceps? You know you want some."


this me: "I mean you can never have enough traps, right?"


----------



## Bro Bundy

BrotherIron said:


> No shit.  I won't be going back again this year.  Mandatory mask mandate inside and outside.  They're going crazy up there.


Nyc is a disgrace it’s all a bunch of left wing commie  fucks .. Disgusting what de blasio and that nipple piercing faggot cuomo did to the the once  great nyc.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY:

-A1) Seated Leg Curls, 3@r8+(8-12), plantar flexed ankle for amrap, then dorsiflexed ankle for extra reps.
105x10+7, 8+6, 8+6

-A2) Leg Extensions, 3@r8+(12-15)
140x19,12  120x16

-Reverse Power Squats, 3x10+
360x10,10,10

-Leg Press, 3@r8+(15-20)
Set1: Plate Loaded, 270x20....had to quit this machine. Seat has a crescent curve, my back does NOT like it. Sucks, because this leg press feels best on my legs, but leaves my back screaming. I'll attach a pic at the end.

Sets 2+3: Seated Selectorized Leg Press
400x13, 350x20

-B1) 45° Hip Extensions, 4xQuality Reps
BW+25 x 20,20,18,18

-B2) 4 sets of Calfs. Used 3 separate machines, the machine I used previously was occupied.
1: Standing Calf, 200x24
2: Seated Calf, 45x26
3+4: Rotary Calf, 210x20, 190x20







I tried to use an extra back pad to straighten out the back support, but it snapped on me mid set during a warmup. Used a big 2" thick board for the same thing, but it was too big, it threw everything off.


----------



## Bigflexxa

CJ275 said:


> After the 3 pressing movements, I'm pretty wiped. It's just single joint accessory movements after that. It's only light weight at that point, burning out the smaller muscles.
> 
> But I completely understand what you're saying, but there's that stupid voice in the back of my head.... "Pssst, what about some lateral delts? How about some triceps? You know you want some."



Haha 100% it’s just always egging you on to do a couple more excercises or a couple more sets when your are all the way spent but I lowkey love it that’s how you grow


----------



## CJ

PULL A:

A. OH T-Bar Rows, 1x6-8, 2x10-12
110x6, 80x15,13

B. Ntrl Grip HS CS Row, 1x6-8, 2x10-12
230x10, 180x14,13

C. Pulldown Machine, 1x8-10, 12-15, 18-20
180x10, 140x16, 120x20

D. OH HS Upper Back Row, 1 Rest Pause set
90x18-8-6  (20 seconds between)

E. Alt DB Curls
30's x 15, 25's x 17, 20's x 16+4 Hammer Curls

Extra Leg work on Saturdays and Mondays, so hit 2x per week. Monday will be Hams and Calfs. Main leg day will be Thursdays. 

F. Rotary Calf Machine, 1 Rest Pause drop set
270x20, 230x12, 190x11 (20 seconds between)

Gym closed, so....

Bodyweight lunges around the building.... Forgot how brutal these are.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A. Strict Press, 3x6+
155x6,6,8

B. Inc DB Bench, 3@r8/9 (8-12)
70's x 10,8,9

C. Hammer Strength Chest Press, 3@r8/9 (15-20)
90x22,16,16

D. DB Laterals, 4x15-20 
25's x 20, 22.5's x 18, 17.5's x 18,15+5 w/momentum

E. Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, 4x12-15
20's x 16, 17.5's x 13, 15's x 15, 12.5's x 14

Was supposed to hit a little extra Hammies and Calfs, but I completely forgot. 🤷‍♂️🤪


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A. Ntrl Grip HS CS Row, 3x6+, 1x10-12
270x6,6,8  230x11

B. OH Grip T-Bar Row, 3x8-12
90x10, 80x12,10 (this machine is very humbling)

C. Ntrl Cable Pulldowns, 3x12-15
136x15, 130x13, 123x13+3 w/momentum 

D1. Inc DB Curls, 4x12-15
20's x 18,15,13,13+5 Hammer Curls

D2. DB Rear Delt Flyes, 4x15-20
20's x 21,21,20,16+5 w/bent elbows 

E. Rotary Calf Machine, 3x15-20
310x20, 270x16, 230x17+Stretch Hold


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition:

202.7 lbs weekly average, up 0.9 lbs for the week. 

4168 Cals 
398g C
334g P
131g F

Time to start dialing in my calories to get a baseline. Going to target 3750 going forward, that should be roughly maintenance.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY, plus a little extra Back Volume 

A1) Seated Leg Curls, 3x8-12 @r9+
105x11+5, 100x9+5, 95x9+5 (plantar flexed+dorsiflexed) 

A2) Leg Extensions, 3x12-15 @r9+
160x15, 140x14, 120x15

B) Power Squats, forward facing, 3x10-12 @r8+
270x13, 10, 10(r10)

C) BM Selectorized Leg Press, 3x15-20 @r8+
350x20, 17, 18 (failed rep 19) 

D1) OH Grip HS Upper Back Row, 4x12-15 @r9+
130x15,10  110x12  90x14

D2) Rotary Calf Machine, 4x15-20 @r9+
310x19  270x16  230x17  190x20+Stretch Hold


----------



## CJ

I worked 71 hours this week, not including the commute. Still got 4 good workouts in.



PUSH DAY, SHOULDERS FOCUS, plus a little extra Hammies volume.

A) Strict Press, 3x6+
160x6,6,8

B) HS Shoulder Press, 3x8-12 @r8+
120x12,10,9

C) Machine Lateral Raises, 3x15-20 Quality Reps
20's x 18, 17.5's x 16, 15's x 19+Partials to failure

D) HS Chest Press, 3x15-20 @r8+
100x21,16  90x15

E1) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, 4x12-15@r9+
20's x 18, 17.5's x 14, 15's x 15, 12.5's x 13

E2) 45° Hip Extensions, 3x15-20 Quality Reps
BW+25lbs x 25,18,17


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's amazing dude. I don't get how you fit all that in with your work schedule. You seriously need to call me out if I ever whine about how much time I have.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's amazing dude. I don't get how you fit all that in with your work schedule.


Sleep and family time suffers. Not a good situation, be happy you're not in it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How many hours of sleep a night on average?

When the kids are teenagers they don't seem to want to hang out as much anyway LOL.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> How many hours of sleep a night on average?
> 
> When the kids are teenagers they don't seem to want to hang out as much anyway LOL.


Work nights is average of 6 hours. Plus I'll sleep an hour at work. Just enough to keep going, but by the end of the week, I'm toasted.


----------



## DEADlifter

@CJ275  You're a freaking grinder brother.  It shows how important to you the iron is.


----------



## Trendkill

CJ275 said:


> I worked 71 hours this week, not including the commute. Still got 4 good workouts in.


this is what it’s all about right here.


----------



## CJ

BACK DAY, plus extra quads and calfs volume:

A) OH T-Bar Rows, 3x8+
95x8,8,10

B) Ntrl HS CS Row, 3@r8+(8-12)
180x13,11,11

C) Ntrl Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(12-15)
140x15, 130x13, 120x11+4 w/momentum

D) Leg Extensions, 3@r10(15-20) w/pauses at top for as long as possible, then finish the set rapid fire
150x17, 140x11, 110x13+Partials  (holy hell the burn was insane!!!) 

E1) Standing Calf Raises, 4x15-20 Quality Reps
220x20, 200x16, 180x16, 160x13+Partials + Stretch Hold

E2) Incline DB Curls, 4@r9+(12-15)
25's x 17,11  22.5's x 12  20's x 11+5 Hammer Curls


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition Update:

Down 1.6 lbs this week to an average of 201.1 lbs. Big drop was a little water falling off, as I made much better food choices this week. 

3999 Cals 
411 g C
313 g P
109 g F

I'm starting a 28 week weight gain phase. The last 8 weeks I've fluctuated within the range of 200.2 to 202.7 lbs, with an average calorie intake of 4077 Cals. 

I'm going to start this bulk with a 4200 Cal target. I'll be carb cycling, so high carbs on my workout days, with lower carbs and higher fats on non training days.


----------



## Trump

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Nutrition Update:
> 
> Down 1.6 lbs this week to an average of 201.1 lbs. Big drop was a little water falling off, as I made much better food choices this week.
> 
> 3999 Cals
> 411 g C
> 313 g P
> 109 g F
> 
> I'm starting a 28 week weight gain phase. The last 8 weeks I've fluctuated within the range of 200.2 to 202.7 lbs, with an average calorie intake of 4077 Cals.
> 
> I'm going to start this bulk with a 4200 Cal target. I'll be carb cycling, so high carbs on my workout days, with lower carbs and higher fats on non training days.


You adding 123 calories to what looks like your maintenance?


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> You adding 123 calories to what looks like your maintenance?


Yes, just to start. If I jump too quickly, I get gastric issues. It will go up... A lot... No worries. 

Plus, no anabolics for the first 8 weeks, except TRT.


----------



## CJ

CHEST DAY, plus some extras

A) Low Inc DB Bench, 3x6+
90's x 6,6,7

B) Smith Mid Inc Bench, 3@r8+ (6-10)
+120 lbs x 11,9,9

C) Machine Pec Flyes, 2x15-20 Quality Reps
70 x 16,14

D) Seated DB Lateral Raises, 3x15-20, pause each rep at top, when can't any longer rep them out continuous
20's x 16+4
17.5's x 12+7
15's x 12+8

E1) Machine Skullcrushers, 4@r9+(10-12)
90 x 14,13,11,10

E2) Alt DB Curls, 4@r9+(10-12)
30's x 17,11  25's x 12,10+6 Hammer Curls


----------



## Skullcrusher

Really great work CJ!

Your workouts are always interesting! 

Hey sorry if I messed up the chat box putting a video link in there.

When I logged back in I noticed it was gone.

Hope I didn't mess anything up.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Really great work CJ!
> 
> Your workouts are always interesting!
> 
> Hey sorry if I messed up the chat box putting a video link in there.
> 
> When I logged back in I noticed it was gone.
> 
> Hope I didn't mess anything up.


Thanks, and I didn't see any video, so wasn't me who fixed it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Thanks, and I didn't see any video, so wasn't me who fixed it.


Maybe Mugzy then. I'm just going to quit posting videos in there cuz I don't wanna mess up the site!


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe Mugzy then. I'm just going to quit posting videos in there cuz I don't wanna mess up the site!


What'd it do, crash it or something?


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> What'd it do, crash it or something?


I think so. The whole site just kind of froze on me. Could not even close the tab on my browser. So I just exited the browser and logged back in.


----------



## CJ

BACK DAY, plus some extras

A) OH T-Bar Rows, 3x8+
90 x 8,8,13  (f'd up, supposed to be 100 lbs added)

B) Ntrl Grip HS CS Row, 3@r8+ (8-12)
190 x 13,12,11

C) Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+ (12-15)
140 x 14,12  120x14

D) Leg Extensions, 3xMax w/Pauses  (15-20)
150x17, 130x16, 110x16+Partials

E1) Standing Calf Raises, 4xMax + Partials
240x17+9, 220x12+8, 200x12+9, 180x12+9+Stretch Hold

E2) Incline DB Curls, 4@r9+(12-15)
27.5's x 15, 25's x 12, 22.5's x 14, 20's x 12+4 Hammer Curls


----------



## Send0

I'm an idiot, or my broken ac is getting to me. I read OH T-bar rows and thought _"how do you do overhead T-bar rows _🤔_"._

😂


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I'm an idiot, or my broken ac is getting to me. I read OH T-bar rows and thought _"how do you do overhead T-bar rows _🤔_"._
> 
> 😂


🤪🤪🤪


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS and stuffs 

A) Strict Press, 3x6+
162.5 x 6,6,6  wouldn't have made a 7th.

B) HS Shldr Press, 3@r9+(8-12)
125 x 13,10,9

C) HS Chest Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
110 x 16,13,13

D) Machine Laterals, 3xMax + Partials(15-20)
20's x 22+5, 17+5, 14+6

E1) Cross Cable Tricep Exts, 4@r9+(12-15)
22.5's x 14, 17.5's x 16,11,  12.5's x 16

E2) 45° Hip Extensions, 3xQuality Reps
BW+35 x 20,19,17


----------



## Jonjon

CJ275 said:


> SHOULDERS and stuffs
> 
> A) Strict Press, 3x6+
> 162.5 x 6,6,6  wouldn't have made a 7th.
> 
> B) HS Shldr Press, 3@r9+(8-12)
> 125 x 13,10,9
> 
> C) HS Chest Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
> 110 x 16,13,13
> 
> D) Machine Laterals, 3xMax + Partials(15-20)
> 20's x 22+5, 17+5, 14+6
> 
> E1) Cross Cable Tricep Exts, 4@r9+(12-15)
> 22.5's x 14, 17.5's x 16,11,  12.5's x 16
> 
> E2) 45° Hip Extensions, 3xQuality Reps
> BW+35 x 20,19,17



CJ am I interpreting this right that you do your heavy sets first?


----------



## CJ

Jonjon said:


> CJ am I interpreting this right that you do your heavy sets first?


Almost always, except for legs. There I like to do leg curls and leg exts first to warm them up.

Wasn't always the case though. Before when I had poor mind muscle connection, I'd do an exercise where I could really feel the target muscle first, to try to lock in that feeling before I hit the heavy compound movement.


----------



## CJ

Mini vacation over, back to work..... 

CHEST, plus extras

A) Low Incline DB Bench, 3@r9+(6-8)
90's x 7,7,6

B) Smith Incline Bench, 3@r9+(6-10)
130 x 9,8,8

C) Pec Deck Flyes, 2@r9+RP+Intensifier 
70 x 18,13-4-4(RP Set) + 5 Partials + Stretch Hold 

D) Seated DB Laterals, 3x15-20 Quality Reps, hold pause at top as long as possible, then continue rapid fire. 
20's x 15+5, 17.5's x 14+4, 15's x 15+(5-10-8 RP Set) 

E1) Machine Skullcrushers, 4@r9+(10-12)
95's x 15,12,9   85's x 11

E2) Alt DB Curls, 4@r9+(10-12)
35's x 13,9   25's x 14,11+5 Hammer Curls


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY, plus some extra... 

A) Seated Leg Curls, 3x6-10 (plantar flexed + dorsiflexed) 
110 x 8+8, 100 x 9+8, 90 x 10+9+Partials + Iso Hold 

B) Reverse Power Squats, 3@r8+(6-10)
360 x 10,10,9

C) Power Squats, 3@r8+(10-15)
180 x 15,12,10

D1) Lying Leg Curls, 3x12-15 (plantar + dorsi) 
60 x 16, 10+7, 7+6+Partials + Iso Hold

D2) Rotary Calf Machine, 4@r9+(15-20)
310 x 18, 270 x 13, 230 x 18, 190 x 17 + Stretch Hold

E) OH HS CS Upper Back Row, 3@r9+(8-12) + 1 Down Set
140 x 12,10,8   90 x 15


----------



## CJ

Those 6 sets of squats above were twice as productive as the 9 sets I was doing for quads prior. I have no idea how I made it through the last 2 sets, the pump was so skin splitting painful. I had planned on doing leg presses afterwards, but I was DONE!!!


----------



## CJ

Also, no nutrition info last week. Was on vaca for 4 days, no tracking or weigh ins took place. I did come back home 4 lbs heavier though. 

I did do baseline bf readings with the calipers prior though, to use in conjunction with the scale and mirror during this weight gain phase. 

Navel: 8 mm
Chest: 4 mm
Thigh: 4 mm


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Those 6 sets of squats above were twice as productive as the 9 sets I was doing for quads prior. I have no idea how I made it through the last 2 sets, the pump was so skin splitting painful. I had planned on doing leg presses afterwards, but I was DONE!!!


We live to fight another day.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Also, no nutrition info last week. Was on vaca for 4 days, no tracking or weigh ins took place. I did come back home 4 lbs heavier though.
> 
> I did do baseline bf readings with the calipers prior though, to use in conjunction with the scale and mirror during this weight gain phase.
> 
> Navel: 8 mm
> Chest: 4 mm
> Thigh: 4 mm



Going to get out the tape measure too?

I've thought about busting out my calipers... but I tend to get too hung up on numbers or lagging areas. Though I might do this during my spring cut.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Going to get out the tape measure too?
> 
> I've thought about busting out my calipers... but I tend to get too hung up on numbers or lagging areas. Though I might do this during my spring cut.


No tape measure, too easy to be in a different spot. Calipers work just fine, especially the navel area. There and lower back are the spots where it builds up first. Can't reach the lower back with both hands though.


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS and things... 

A) Barbell Strict Press, 3@r9+(6-8)
155 x 7,7,7

B) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(8-12)
130 x 13,11,10

C) HS Chest Press, 3@r9+(15-20)
110 x 18,14,13

D) Machine Lateral Raises, w/holds, 3x15-20 Quality Reps 
22.5's x 19+5 Partials, 14+5,   20's x 15+6

E) Smith Mach JM Presses, 3@r9+(8-12)
+90 x 8,8,7.  Just feeling it out, 1st time doing these. 

F) 3 Position Rope Tricep Exts, 3 sets of Burrrrrnnnnn. (Facing and stepped back, facing and standing close, back to stack overhead and leaning forward) 
22.5 x 15-15-16
22.5 x 15-10-9
22. 5 x 10-10-10


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> F) 3 Position Rope Tricep Exts, 3 sets of Burrrrrnnnnn. (Facing and stepped back, facing and standing close, back to stack overhead and leaning forward)
> 22.5 x 15-15-16
> 22.5 x 15-10-9
> 22. 5 x 10-10-10



What does the 3 different postures do for the tricep? Im guess different range of motion, and working the long head vs short?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> What does the 3 different postures do for the tricep? Im guess different range of motion, and working the long head vs short?


First part is hardest when the tricep is fully locked out, 2nd part in the midrange, 3rd part is giving all you have left in the stretched out position. 

Moving from weakest to strongest positions. Got it from Joe Bennett, he likes to do a progressive overload/log book exercise first, then hit an exercise to cause the pump/burn.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> First part is hardest when the tricep is fully locked out, 2nd part in the midrange, 3rd part is giving all you have left in the stretched out position.
> 
> Moving from weakest to strongest positions. Got it from Joe Bennett, he likes to do a progressive overload/log book exercise first, then hit an exercise to cause the pump/burn.


Thanks for the quick response. Looking for ideas to tweak my programming for the upcoming bulk next month. Appreciate it man.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Looking for ideas to tweak my programming for the upcoming bulk next month. Appreciate it man.


It did cause one hell of a pump. I'm going to use the JM as my logbook, and this for the metabolic work.

See how it goes. At worst, it's a new stimulus.


----------



## Thewall

CJ275 said:


> No tape measure, too easy to be in a different spot. Calipers work just fine, especially the navel area. There and lower back are the spots where it builds up first. Can't reach the lower back with both hands though.


Love the calipers. Great way of keeping track of where your at


----------



## CJ

BACK and some other tidbits... 

A) 45° Grip T-Bar Rows, 3@r9+(6-10)
90 x 10,10,8

B) Ntrl Grip HS CS Row, 3@r9+(8-12)
200 x 13,11,11 (failed #12) 

C) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row, 3@r9+(12-15)
110 x 13    90 x 16,15

D) Leg Extensions, 3x15-20 Quality Reps + Partials 
150x17+2, 130x14+2, 110x12+3

E) Standing Calf Raises, 4x15-20 Quality Reps + Partials 
240x20+7, 220x14+5, 200x12+5, 180x18+5+Stretch Hold 

F) Seated Incline Curls, 4@r9+(15-20)
27.5's x 14, 25's x 13, 22.5's x 12, 20's x 16+4 Hammer Curls


----------



## CJ

CHEST and other odds and ends.. 

A) Low Inc DB, 3@r9+(6-8)
90's x 8,7,5.   Last set I had a poor set up on, definitely cost me at least 1rep.

B) HS Incline Press, 4@r9+(6-10)
180 x 10,9,9

C) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
90 x 15,13,14

D) Machine Pec Flyes, 2x15-20 Quality Reps 
70 x 19, 15-5-5(RP Set)+Stretch Hold

E1) Machine Skullcrushers, 4@r9+(10-12)
100x14,11  90x11  85x12

E2) Alt DB Curls, 4@r9+(10-12)
35's x 13,  32.5's x 11,  27.5's x 11,  25's x 10+6 Hammer Curls


----------



## Send0

How to you feel about machine pec flyes vs cable flyes? I have 2 pulley towers that I use for flyes, but I often wonder if I'd activate more muscle fibers using a machine.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> How to you feel about machine pec flyes vs cable flyes? I have 2 pulley towers that I use for flyes, but I often wonder if I'd activate more muscle fibers using a machine.


I get plenty of overloading work in the mid range and stretched position with the compound lifts, so I'm looking to hit the shortened fully contracted position.

The machine is just better at this than cables, and DBs are basically useless for this


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> I get plenty of overloading work in the mid range and stretched position with the compound lifts, so I'm looking to hit the shortened fully contracted position.
> 
> The machine is just better at this than cables, and DBs are basically useless for this


Got it, and makes sense. For me, because of my left shoulder, I've been trying to use the flyes to make up for the lack of overload I get from presses. 

In my scenario, do you think _(your opinion)_ that cable flyes are superior to machine flyes, or vice versa?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Got it, and makes sense. For me, because of my left shoulder, I've been trying to use the flyes to make up for the lack of overload I get from presses.
> 
> In my scenario, do you think _(your opinion)_ that cable flyes are superior to machine flyes, or vice versa?


Do you have the stacks that are really far apart, or closer together, just wider than shoulder width? 

If you have the close ones, you can set a bench with a back support in between, and do cable fly presses with good bracing, so you can get better output.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Got it, and makes sense. For me, because of my left shoulder, I've been trying to use the flyes to make up for the lack of overload I get from presses.
> 
> In my scenario, do you think _(your opinion)_ that cable flyes are superior to machine flyes, or vice versa?


Didn't really answer your question though. They say the highest potential for growth is in the mid to lengthened position, so I'd set the cables up as best as I could to target that range, if that's the only/best option. 

Can't play around with elbow angles to work around that shoulder issue when pressing?


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Do you have the stacks that are really far apart, or closer together, just wider than shoulder width?
> 
> If you have the close ones, you can set a bench with a back support in between, and do cable fly presses with good bracing, so you can get better output.


I think I have the towers about 64" apart; center to center. But I also have long d handles I can use, so it's doable.

Currently i superset high/mid/low pulley settings for flyes. I'm probably going to quit high pulley soon since it feels like it works front delt more than anything.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Can't play around with elbow angles to work around that shoulder issue when pressing?


I have a multi grip bar that has neutral grips through out. It does make the pain go away because it's easier to put my elbows at 60 degrees, but it gave me forearm stress over time and now a strain/injury Im healing from.

If you are thinking I am the most genetically ungifted person you've spoken to, then I wouldn't say you're wrong lol. I'm honestly starting to feel that way myself.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I think I have the towers about 64" apart; center to center. But I also have long d handles I can use, so it's doable.
> 
> Currently i superset high/mid/low pulley settings for flyes. I'm probably going to quit high pulley soon since it feels like it works front delt more than anything.


You could try a mechanical drop set. 

Stand perfectly in line in between the stacks. Rep out the flyes, hitting the pecs in more of a mid to shortened range. When you hit failure, step forward a couple of steps, then rep out partial reps in the lengthened to mid range. I bet that'll burn like a mutha'fukker.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> You could try a mechanical drop set.
> 
> Stand perfectly in line in between the stacks. Rep out the flyes, hitting the pecs in more of a mid to shortened range. When you hit failure, step forward a couple of steps, then rep out partial reps in the lengthened to mid range. I bet that'll burn like a mutha'fukker.


Ahh, I hadn't thought of that. Reminds me of doing 21's.. if it's anything like that then that pump is going to hurt soooo good.

I'll give it a try on either my next push or upper day.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Ahh, I hadn't thought of that. Reminds me of doing 21's.. if it's anything like that then that pump is going to hurt soooo good.
> 
> I'll give it a try on either my next push or upper day.


Works well for triceps also.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Works well for triceps also.


Yeah, you explained that one to me. I forgot to try it on my last push day. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CJ

LEGS and eggs... 

A) Seated Leg Curls, 3x6-10, plantar then dorsiflexed 
110x8+6, 100x8+10, 90x8+7+5 Partials + Iso Hold 

B) Power Squats, facing in, 3@r8+(6-10)
370x13,  390x9,8

C) Power Squats, facing out, 3@r8+(10-15)
190x15,12,11(failed #12) 

D1) Lying Leg Curls, 3x12-15, plantar than dorsiflexed 
70x12+10, 60x8+8, 50x9+5+5 Partials + Iso Hold

D2) Rotary Calf Machine, 4x15-20, full ROM + Partials 
310x15+5, 270x13+5, 230x18+3, 190x19+7+Stretch Hold

E) OH HS CS Upper Back Row, 3@r9+(8-12) + 1 Down Set
150x13,10,9(failed #10)   90x16


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS and some Boobies and Tris... 

A) Barbell Strict Press, 3@r9+(6-8)
155x8,7,7  Increase of 1 rep from last week. 

B) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(8-12)
140x11,10, (10+8@90 drop set)  Went up 10 lbs from last week, added the drop set on last set. 

C) HS Chest Press, 3@r9+(15-20)
110x19,19,22   (Extended rest between sets, a Chatty Cathy talked my ear off) 

D) Seated Lateral Raises, 3 sets. New machine, was feeling out how best to use it. Did 3 hard sets including partials. 

E) Smith JM Press, 3@r9+(8-12)
+90x12,9,8   Went up 6 total reps from last week, still a new exercise, should progress quickly. 

F) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, 3 hard higher rep sets, playing around with different stances and angles, doing something different each set. Just going for a burn.


----------



## CJ

BACK and shit....

A) T-Bar Rows, 45° grip, 3@r9+(6-10)
95x9,8  (95/70 x 8/9  *drop set)

B) Ntrl Grip HS CS Row, 3@r9+(8-12)
210x13,12,  (210/120 x 10/12  *drop set)

C) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns, 2@r9(12-15) + 1 Down Set
140x13, 130x12, 100x20+Iso Hold

D) Leg Extensions, 3@r9+(15-20)
150x17,  130x15,  110x13+5 Partials

E1) Standing Calf Machine, 4@r9+(15-20) finish each set with partials
240x20+10,  220x14+6,  200x11+8,  180x14+6

E2) Inc DB Curls, 4@r9+(12-15)
27.5's x 15, 25's x 12, 22.5's x 12, 20's x 14 + 6 Hammer Curls


Added in some intensity techniques since I'm eating in a surplus.


----------



## ATLRigger

I’m not fond of t-bar rows 45 degree grip. It’s awfully similar to cable rows. But it’s tempting to throw in for variation.  I like ur going to drop sets there and isolation holds on ur pull downs.


----------



## CJ

ATLRigger said:


> I’m not fond of t-bar rows 45 degree grip. It’s awfully similar to cable rows. But it’s tempting to throw in for variation.  I like ur going to drop sets there and isolation holds on ur pull downs.


The hold on the Pulldowns was awesome, I had never done it before. I had always done Partials and a Stretch Hold as intensity techniques. 

It felt like holding a strong back double bicep pose, a helluva contraction!!!


----------



## ATLRigger

That is one of my weaker poses.  It really shows how I’m not at 10% body fat or below.  
That 12-13% looks horrible on me from that angle.


----------



## CJ

ATLRigger said:


> That is one of my weaker poses.  It really shows how I’m not at 10% body fat or below.
> That 12-13% looks horrible on me from that angle.


I have neither a back, nor biceps, so.... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ

CHEST and friends... 

A) Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r9+(6-8)
90's x 8,6,6.  Happy to get this many, have a sprained thumb/wrist. 

B) HS Inc Bench, 3@r9+Drop(6-10)
180x11,10,(10+9@90)  Smith machine was taken again, had to made do

C) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
95x15,12,11

D) Pec Deck, 3x15-20 Quality Reps 
70x20,15    60x15+Stretch Hold 

E1) Machine Skullcrushers, 4@r9+(10-12)
110x13, 100x12, 90x12,12

E2) Alt DB Curls, 4@r9+(10-12)
35's x 13, 32.5's x 11, 27.5's x 11, 25's x 11+7 Hammer Curls


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> CHEST and friends...
> 
> A) Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r9+(6-8)
> 90's x 8,6,6.  Happy to get this many, have a sprained thumb/wrist.
> 
> B) HS Inc Bench, 3@r9+Drop(6-10)
> 180x11,10,(10+9@90)  Smith machine was taken again, had to made do
> 
> C) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
> 95x15,12,11
> 
> D) Pec Deck, 3x15-20 Quality Reps
> 70x20,15    60x15+Stretch Hold
> 
> E1) Machine Skullcrushers, 4@r9+(10-12)
> 110x13, 100x12, 90x12,12
> 
> E2) Alt DB Curls, 4@r9+(10-12)
> 35's x 13, 32.5's x 11, 27.5's x 11, 25's x 11+7 Hammer Curls


Are you 300lbs of muscle yet?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Are you 300lbs of muscle yet?


Not even close. I should change my name to Morsels of Muscles.  🤣


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Not even close. I should change my name to Morsels of Muscles.  🤣


Can I call you mom for short?


----------



## DesertRose

CJ275 said:


> Not even close. I should change my name to Morsels of Muscles.  🤣



Petition to add 🔥 as a post reaction emoji, please and thank you!


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY is the best day, now I sip Kool-Aid when I'm thirst'aaa... 

A) Seated Leg Curls, 3x6-10. Amrap  in plantar flexion, then amrap in dorsiflexion. Hold the contraction for a split second. 
110x10+7, 100x9+8, 90x8+8+5 Partials + Iso Hold 

B) Power Squats, facing IN, 3@r8+(6-10)
410x10,8,8(r10)

C) Power Squats, facing OUT, 3@r8+(10-15)
200x12,11,8(r10)

D) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row, 3@r9+ + 1 Down Set
160x13,10,8     110x16

E1) Rotary Calf Machine, 2 Heavy Sets, 2 Light Sets
310x18,10+6 Partials.   170x21,19+8 Partials 

E2) DB RDLs, 4 sets, feeling it out. 
45's x 15, 50's x 15, 55's x 15, 60's x 15
Felt good, lower back is finally feeling good. Will need straps going forward with these, grip started giving way.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> LEG DAY is the best day, now I sip Kool-Aid when I'm thirst'aaa...
> 
> A) Seated Leg Curls, 3x6-10. Amrap  in plantar flexion, then amrap in dorsiflexion. Hold the contraction for a split second.
> 110x10+7, 100x9+8, 90x8+8+5 Partials + Iso Hold
> 
> B) Power Squats, facing IN, 3@r8+(6-10)
> 410x10,8,8(r10)
> 
> C) Power Squats, facing OUT, 3@r8+(10-15)
> 200x12,11,8(r10)
> 
> D) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row, 3@r9+ + 1 Down Set
> 160x13,10,8     110x16
> 
> E1) Rotary Calf Machine, 2 Heavy Sets, 2 Light Sets
> 310x18,10+6 Partials.   170x21,19+8 Partials
> 
> E2) DB RDLs, 4 sets, feeling it out.
> 45's x 15, 50's x 15, 55's x 15, 60's x 15
> Felt good, lower back is finally feeling good. Will need straps going forward with these, grip started giving way.


 think Ill do the plantar & doris sets for my leg extensions tonight.

brooooooo, what up with that grip yo?


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> think Ill do the plantar & doris sets for my leg extensions tonight.
> 
> brooooooo, what up with that grip yo?


Not sure it'll make a difference on leg extensions, I use it on leg curls, because the Calfs can also flec the knee. It's kind of a mechanical drop set when I do it.

No GI Joe Kung Fu grip anymore. 😞
But it's functional, I get what I need from it.... I can carry ALL the groceries in, and I can furiously masturbate. That's all i need, anything else I can use straps. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Not sure it'll make a difference on leg extensions, I use it on leg curls, because the Calfs can also flec the knee. It's kind of a mechanical drop set when I do it.
> 
> No GI Joe Kung Fu grip anymore. 😞
> But it's functional, I get what I need from it.... I can carry ALL the groceries in, and I can furiously masturbate. That's all i need, anything else I can use straps. 🤣🤣🤣


Straps to masturbate? Go on... You have my attention. 🤔


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Straps to masturbate? Go on... You have my attention. 🤔


Choke chain actually. 😉


----------



## quackattack

CJ275 said:


> E2) DB RDLs, 4 sets, feeling it out.
> 45's x 15, 50's x 15, 55's x 15, 60's x 15
> Felt good, lower back is finally feeling good. Will need straps going forward with these, grip started giving way.


Love me some DB RDLs.  I'm sure the 60x15 set had you burning.


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> Love me some DB RDLs.  I'm sure the 60x15 set had you burning.


Hammies felt like they were on the verge of popping because of the stretch. I have pretty tight hammies naturally, I pop them rather easily.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Hammies felt like they were on the verge of popping because of the stretch. I have pretty tight hammies naturally, I pop them rather easily.


If you want some looser hammies then I recommend wall squats, and inch worms. The world's greatest stretch is good too if you use a long stride and don't let your knee touch the floor.


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS, and friends...

A) BB Strict Press, 3@r9+(6-8)
155x8,7,8.  I'll go up to 157.5 lbs next week

B) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+Drop(8-12)
140x12,12,(140x9, 90x8 Drop Set)

C) HS Chest Press, 3@r9+Drop(15-20)
115x18,15,(115x11, 90x7 Drop Set)

D) Machine Laterals, 3 sets that felt like garbage, switching back to DBs next week

E) Smith JM Press, 3@r9+(8-12)
+90x11,8,7

F) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, 3 sets
17.5's x 14+3 Partials, 12.5's x 15+4 P's, 12.5's x 12-6-5(RP Set) + 7.5's as a burnout drop set. Just trying to get a good pump here, not really logbook'ing it.


----------



## CJ

BACK, and other odds and ends

A) 45° Grip T-Bar Rows 3@r9+Drop(6-10)
90x10,9, (9/13 @90/45) 

B) Ntrl Grip HS CS Row, 3@r9+Drop(8-12)
220x12,10, (10/13 @220/130)

C) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r9+
140x13, 120x16, 100x20+Iso Hold

D) Leg Extensions, 3@r9+(15-20)
150x17, 130x13, 110x11+7 Partials

E1) Standing Calf Raises, 4x15-20
260x17+5 Partials, 240x12+6, 220x11+6, 200x11+10 Partials + Stretch Hold

E2) Incline DB Curls, 4x12-15
27.5's x 15, 25's x 12, 22.5's x 11, 20's x 13


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition Update:

I'm up 0.1 lbs this week to an average weight of 204.1 lbs. I only had 3 weigh-ins this week, so it could be off a little. 

4196 Cals 
393g C
323g P
139g F


----------



## CJ

CHEST focused day... 

A) Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r9+(6-8)
90's x 7,6,7   Been stuck on 20 total reps for weeks. It's pissing me off!!!  🤣

B) Smith Incline Bench, 3@r9+Drop(6-10)
+130 x 10,9,  +130/+90 x 8/6

C) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
+95x16,15,14

D) Pec Deck, 3x15-20 Quality Reps 
80x15, 70x13, 60x17+Stretch Hold

E) Machine Skullcrushers, 3@r9+Drop(10-12)
115x12, 105x10, 95/70x10/7

F) Cross Cable Triceps Extensions, 3x10-15 (step out/step in) 
17.5's x 8+3, 12.5's x 8+5, 7.5's x 10+12
Tris were SMOKED from the Skulls, but still got good contractions and pump from these, even at light weight.


----------



## CJ

Soooo, I tore my hamstring..... 

LEG DAY, and other things... 

A) Seated Leg Curls, 3x6-10, amrap plantar flexed then dorsiflexed. 
115x7+7, 105x7+8, 95x8+3+Partials + Iso Hold

B) Power Squats, facing In, 3@r8+(6-10)
420x11,9,8

C) Power Squats, facing Out, 3@r8+(10-15)
200x12,10,11

D) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row, 3@r9+(8-12) + 1 Down Set
180x10    160x10,8   110x16

E1) Rotary Calf Machine, 4x15-20
310x15, 270x15, 230x15, ...DNF

E2) DB RDLs, 4 quality sets 
60's x 15, 65's x 15, 70's x......POP!!!!

Workout over, heard the muscle tear, was gross. Pretty sure it was the muscle and not the tendon. 

I fukkin love/hate RDLs, this is not the first time I've popped a hsmmie doing them, but it's the worst. I'm in pain. I'm never doing them again, it's not worth it.


----------



## TODAY

CJ275 said:


> CHEST focused day...
> 
> A) Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r9+(6-8)
> 90's x 7,6,7   Been stuck on 20 total reps for weeks. It's pissing me off!!!  🤣
> 
> *B) Smith Incline Bench, 3@r9+Drop(6-10)
> +130 x 10,9,  +130/+90 x 8/6*
> 
> C) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
> +95x16,15,14
> 
> D) Pec Deck, 3x15-20 Quality Reps
> 80x15, 70x13, 60x17+Stretch Hold
> 
> E) Machine Skullcrushers, 3@r9+Drop(10-12)
> 115x12, 105x10, 95/70x10/7
> 
> F) Cross Cable Triceps Extensions, 3x10-15 (step out/step in)
> 17.5's x 8+3, 12.5's x 8+5, 7.5's x 10+12
> Tris were SMOKED from the Skulls, but still got good contractions and pump from these, even at light weight.


Do you prefer this over Hammer Strength? I've been using the HS incline as my primary horizontal push for this meso and my titties have never been so glorious.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Do you prefer this over Hammer Strength? I've been using the HS incline as my primary horizontal push for this meso and my titties have never been so glorious.


I use the HS as well if the Smith isn't open. Both are good.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Soooo, I tore my hamstring.....
> 
> LEG DAY, and other things...
> 
> A) Seated Leg Curls, 3x6-10, amrap plantar flexed then dorsiflexed.
> 115x7+7, 105x7+8, 95x8+3+Partials + Iso Hold
> 
> B) Power Squats, facing In, 3@r8+(6-10)
> 420x11,9,8
> 
> C) Power Squats, facing Out, 3@r8+(10-15)
> 200x12,10,11
> 
> D) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row, 3@r9+(8-12) + 1 Down Set
> 180x10    160x10,8   110x16
> 
> E1) Rotary Calf Machine, 4x15-20
> 310x15, 270x15, 230x15, ...DNF
> 
> E2) DB RDLs, 4 quality sets
> 60's x 15, 65's x 15, 70's x......POP!!!!
> 
> Workout over, heard the muscle tear, was gross. Pretty sure it was the muscle and not the tendon.
> 
> I fukkin love/hate RDLs, this is not the first time I've popped a hsmmie doing them, but it's the worst. I'm in pain. I'm never doing them again, it's not worth it.


Damn! I'm sorry to hear that man. Was there any indication before it happened, such as really tight stretch or pain/cramping, etc?

Get to the doctor! I hope this won't screw your bulk 😢


----------



## TODAY

Also, as somebody with a history of hamstring ailments (including partial tears,) I'd HIGHLY addvise that you take rehab seriously. I fucked around with my recovery after my most recent hamstring injury and my hips are now hopelessly uneven.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Damn! I'm sorry to hear that man. Was there any indication before it happened, such as really tight stretch or pain/cramping, etc?
> 
> Get to the doctor! I hope this won't screw your bulk 😢


Popping a hammy isn't a new thing for me, I'm susceptible to them.


----------



## CJ

I can feel the injured muscle with my fingers. I follow it down to the knee, tendon still intact. Can't really follow it up to the hip, but the pain is squarely in the muscle belly.

No bruising, just soreness. I think I lucked out.


----------



## DEADlifter

Damn CJ, hate to hear this.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Please let yourself heal before tearing shit up again.

Get well soon bro.


----------



## Thewall

That sucks man. Play it smart.


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> That sucks man. Play it smart.


I lucked out.... Leg day will not be skipped, just modified.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> I lucked out.... Leg day will not be skipped, just modified.


Great news man


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> CHEST focused day...
> 
> A) Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r9+(6-8)
> 90's x 7,6,7   Been stuck on 20 total reps for weeks. It's pissing me off!!!  🤣


If you lighten up the weight you should be able to get more reps 🙃😆


CJ275 said:


> Soooo, I tore my hamstring.....


Dude that sucks! Wtf. Go easy and recover. Setbacks drive me nuts.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> A) Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r9+(6-8)
> 90's x 7,6,7 Been stuck on 20 total reps for weeks. It's pissing me off!!!


120 lbs for 30 reps
140 lbs for 22 reps
160 lbs for 15 reps
180 lbs for 10 reps
...you know this man!


----------



## CJ

BACK and other stuff... 

A) 45° Grip T-Bar Rows, 3@r9+(8-10)+Drop
95x10,8   95/70/45x8-8-10

B) Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns, 3@r9+(10-15)+Drop
140x14,12   140/100x10-10

C) Ntrl Grip HS CS Rows, 3@r9+(8-12)+Drop
180x14,13   180/140x12-9

D) Leg Extensions, 3@r9+(~15)+Drop
150x17, 130x13, 110/70x11/7

E1) Rotary Calf Machine, 4x20+
210x27, 190x21, 170x20, 150x22

E2) Inc DB Curls, 4x12-15
25's x 18,12   20's x 12,12+5 Hammer Curls 

All the drop sets might've been a mistake, I was pretty messed up after the first 3 exercises. Stupid rookie move.


----------



## CJ

CHEST focused day... 

A) Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r9+(6-8)
90's x 8,7,7.     22 total reps, I had been stuck at 20 reps for the previous 4 weeks. 😊

B) Smith Inc Bench, 3@r9+Drop(8-12)
+130x10,8   +130/+90 x 7+6

C) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
+100 x 13,13,11

D) HS Chest Press, 2@r9+(15-20)
+90 x 20,15    Focusing on a deep stretch and strong contraction, getting blood in the muscle. 

E1) Machine Skullcrushers, 3@r9+Drop(12-15)
105x13, 95x12, 85/70 x 11+6

E2) DB Laterals, 3xMax Quality Reps + RP Set(~20 reps) 
17.5's x 22,  15's x 22,  20-10-8(RP Set)


----------



## DEADlifter

Got over that hurdle.  Congrats bud


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job on the 22 reps bro! Nice chest day.


----------



## Trendkill

Can you do a write up of a sample day of your eating?


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> Can you do a write up of a sample day of your eating?


Today....

Breakfast:
4 eggs, scrambled, cooked in
1 Tbsp of Olive Oil, with
2 Chicken Sausage patties, diced mixed in
Coffee, with sweetened Vanilla Almond Milk
Fistful of Salad Greens
2 Fish Oil caps, with Vit D

Intra Workout Shake
2 scoops Gatorade Powder
1 scoop Whey Isolate
1 scoop Creatine Monohydrate
Salt and Potassium Chloride

Lunch 1
6 ounces 93% ground beef, mixed with
90g dry weight rice, cooked in
1 cup Beef Bone Broth, with
Frozen Spinach mixed in

Lunch 2
Same as Lunch 1

Dinner
8 ounces Sockeye Salmon, Cajun seasoned, over
90 g dry weight rice, cooked in
1 cup Chicken Bone Broth
Asparagus Spears

Snack
Half a big container of Chobani Greek Yogurt, strawberry flavored, with
1 cup blueberries mixed in
4 reduced fat jalapeño cheese sticks.

That's about 3600 Cals, I'll have some ice cream too, because it's 🤗🤗🤗



Late Edit..... 
On work days, I eat a late dinner, so in place of the Snack, I have a 3rd lunch, which is usually leftovers from the prior day's dinner.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Today....
> 
> Breakfast:
> 4 eggs, scrambled, cooked in
> 1 Tbsp of Olive Oil, with
> 2 Chicken Sausage patties, diced mixed in
> Coffee, with sweetened Vanilla Almond Milk
> Fistful of Salad Greens
> 2 Fish Oil caps, with Vit D
> 
> Intra Workout Shake
> 2 scoops Gatorade Powder
> 1 scoop Whey Isolate
> 1 scoop Creatine Monohydrate
> Salt and Potassium Chloride
> 
> Lunch 1
> 6 ounces 93% ground beef, mixed with
> 90g dry weight rice, cooked in
> 1 cup Beef Bone Broth, with
> Frozen Spinach mixed in
> 
> Lunch 2
> Same as Lunch 1
> 
> Dinner
> 8 ounces Sockeye Salmon, Cajun seasoned, over
> 90 g dry weight rice, cooked in
> 1 cup Chicken Bone Broth
> Asparagus Spears
> 
> Snack
> Half a big container of Chobani Greek Yogurt, strawberry flavored, with
> 1 cup blueberries mixed in
> 4 reduced fat jalapeño cheese sticks.
> 
> That's about 3600 Cals, I'll have some ice cream too, because it's 🤗🤗🤗


Damn, maybe I don't just eat a bunch of ingredients. 🤣


----------



## TODAY

You appear to be suffering from a hot sauce deficiency.


----------



## CJ

A) Lying Leg Curls, 3x15 @ 30 lbs
This was just to move through a good ROM, to prevent any scar tissue from forming at the tear, and to get fresh blood and nutrients in there. I could feel the tear, but it was fine. 

B) Power Squats, facing IN, 3x6 @ +410
Went lighter, and stayed away from failure on these. I didn't feel the hammie at all. 

C) Power Squats, facing OUT, 3x10@ +180
Same as above, went lighter not near failure, didn't feel the hamstring. 

D) Leg Extensions, 3@r9+ 
110x16, 100x15, 90x16

E) OH HS CS Upper Back Rows, 3@r9+(8-12) + 1 Down Set
180x11,8   160x10   120x15

F1) ALT DB Curls, 4x10-12+Drop Set
35's x 12, 30's x 12, 27.5's x 12, 25's/15's/10's x 12-11-13

F2) Seated Calf Raises, 4x~20 Reps 
50x30,20,19,19


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS and shit....

A) Barbell Strict Press, 3@r9+(6-8)
160x5, 135x10,8.   Hurt like hell to press today, I'm battling a sprained thumb. Tapped out of set 1 early, hurt too bad. I was able to tolerate 135, but I wasn't able to press in the proper groove, so stayed away from failure.

B) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(8-12)
150x10, 140x9,  130/110/90x9-5-7(drop set)   I was able to modify my grip on this machine, got 3 good sets in.

C) HS Chest Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
140x12, 120x13, 120/100/90x11-7-7(drop set)

D) DB Laterals, 3 Quality Sets
17.5's x 28,20.     17.5's/15's/12.5's x 15-6-6 then immediately into an outstretched arms hold with the 5 lb'ers until I couldn't hold my arms up any longer. Yeah it hurt.

E) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, 4x15-20
15's x 22,16 (both sets were stepped out from the stacks) 12.5's x 12+5(step out+in), 9+6(out+in)


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> SHOULDERS and shit....
> 
> A) Barbell Strict Press, 3@r9+(6-8)
> 160x5, 135x10,8.   Hurt like hell to press today, I'm battling a sprained thumb. Tapped out of set 1 early, hurt too bad. I was able to tolerate 135, but I wasn't able to press in the proper groove, so stayed away from failure.
> 
> B) HS Shoulder Press, 3@r9+(8-12)
> 150x10, 140x9,  130/110/90x9-5-7(drop set)   I was able to modify my grip on this machine, got 3 good sets in.
> 
> C) HS Chest Press, 3@r9+(12-15)
> 140x12, 120x13, 120/100/90x11-7-7(drop set)
> 
> D) DB Laterals, 3 Quality Sets
> 17.5's x 28, 20   17.5/15's/12.5's x 15-6-6 then immediately into an outstretched arms hold with the 5's until I couldn't hold my arms up any longer. Yeah it hurt.
> 
> E) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, 4x15-20
> 15's x 22,16 (both sets were stepped out from the stacks) 12.5's x 12+5(step out+in), 9+6(out+in)


5s hold on db laterals? My decrepit shoulders hurt from just reading that. Good work today!


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> 5s hold on db laterals? My decrepit shoulders hurt from just reading that. Good work today!


No, I held out 5 lb DBs at the end for as long as possible.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> No, I held out 5 lb DBs at the end for as long as possible.


Yeah, that's still not better for me, id have so much ache and lactic burn 😂. Good job!


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Yeah, that's still not better for me, id have so much ache and lactic burn 😂. Good job!


I was shaking like Michael J Fox trying to eat soup.


----------



## DEADlifter

On shoulder day by the time I get to the cable raises I am holding the uprights on the machine between sets because I am burning so bad.

Doing static holds.  You're a masochist brother.


----------



## CJ

BACK DAY, and other odds and ends... 

A) Ntrl Grip Shoulder Width Cable Pulldowns, 3@r9+(8-12)
160x13,11,10

B) 45° Grip T-Bar Rows, 2@r9+(6-10) + 1xAMRAP(12-15)
75x10,10,    55x16

C) Ntrl Grip HS CS Rows, 3@r9+(12-15)+Drop Set
180x13,12   180/140/90x12-10-10 + Hold full contraction on last rep

D) Leg Extensions, 3x10-12,12-15,20 reps 
180x10, 130x14, 90x15+2+3(accum 20 reps) 

E1) Standing Calf Raises, 4x15-20(full+partials)
260x16+7, 240x12+6, 220x12+7, 200x14+6+Stretch Hold

E2) Incline DB Curls, 4@r9+(12-15)
27.5's x 14, 25's x 12, 20's x 14, 10+5 Hammer Curls


----------



## CJ

Weekly nutrition update...

Up 0.6 lbs for the week, to an average weight of 205.0 lbs.

4678 Cals
452 g Carbs
312 g Protein
178 g Fats

I was waaaaay too liberal with the junk food this week, I'll be pulling that back considerably.

I'm happy with the rate of weight gain, looking pretty sweet in a shirt right now, even if getting a little soft.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> C)* Ntrl Grip HS CS Rows, 3@r9+(12-15)+Drop Set*
> 180x13,12   180/140/90x12-10-10 + Hold full contraction on last rep


Two years ago I would have been like, "Is this mofo speaking in hieroglyphs?".

I've learned a lot from your journals.  Thanks, dude.


----------



## TomJ

DEADlifter said:


> Two years ago I would have been like, "Is this mofo speaking in hieroglyphs?".
> 
> I've learned a lot from your journals.  Thanks, dude.


ooh let me try to write a CJ set...

Dumbbell curls, `3~>: $3m
~$[


sounds intense


----------



## Skullcrusher

TomJ said:


> ooh let me try to write a CJ set...
> 
> Dumbbell curls, `3~>: $3m
> ~$[
> 
> 
> sounds intense


Let me give it a shot...

E4) Twisting Single-Leg Hyperextension, e=mc2+Drop Set
90x10, 65x14, 45x15+2+3+e=mc2


----------



## CJ

TomJ said:


> ooh let me try to write a CJ set...
> 
> Dumbbell curls, `3~>: $3m
> ~$[
> 
> 
> sounds intense





Skullcrusher said:


> Let me give it a shot...
> 
> E4) Twisting Single-Leg Hyperextension, e=mc2+Drop Set
> 90x10, 65x14, 45x15+2+3+e=mc2


I hate you both!!!  🤣🤣


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> Let me give it a shot...
> 
> E4) Twisting Single-Leg Hyperextension, e=mc2+Drop Set
> 90x10, 65x14, 45x15+2+3+e=mc2


tough set lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Let me give it a shot...
> 
> E4) Twisting Single-Leg Hyperextension, e=mc2+Drop Set
> 90x10, 65x14, 45x15+2+3+e=mc2


I feel like the retarded kid of the UG when CJ gets complicated on me. I can't even wrap my brain around A and B days. I mean I pretty much know what y'all are doing there but no way I could keep track of it on my own.


----------



## dragon1952

CJ275 said:


> Weekly nutrition update...
> 
> Up 0.6 lbs for the week, to an average weight of 205.0 lbs.
> 
> 4678 Cals
> 452 g Carbs
> 312 g Protein
> 178 g Fats
> 
> I was waaaaay too liberal with the junk food this week, I'll be pulling that back considerably.
> 
> I'm happy with the rate of weight gain, looking pretty sweet in a shirt right now, even if getting a little soft.


Holy shit.....that's about double my intake of everything but the protein and pretty close to double that :^ /


----------



## sfw509

DEADlifter said:


> Two years ago I would have been like, "Is this mofo speaking in hieroglyphs?".
> 
> I've learned a lot from your journals.  Thanks, dude.





CohibaRobusto said:


> I feel like the retarded kid of the UG when CJ gets complicated on me. I can't even wrap my brain around A and B days. I mean I pretty much know what y'all are doing there but no way I could keep track of it on my own.


Im with you guys. This is the only log i need an answer key to follow.

I tried putting it into google translate and it just told me to train harder.


----------



## CJ

CHEST and friends... 

A) Low Inc DB Bench
85's x 6
95's x 7
75's x 9,8

B) Smith Inc Bench 
+150x6
+110x10
+90x11

C) HS Shoulder Press
+100x13,12,10

D) HS Chest Press
+110x15
+90x15 + Stretch Hold

E1) Machine Skullcrushers
105x13
95x12
85/75/50x12-5-8  (Drop Set) 

E2) DB Laterals
20's x 22,19
17.5's/17.5's/10's x 20-10-10 (RP Set) then immediately into an isometric hold with the 5 lb'ers for as long as possible. 

F) Ball Crunches, 3 sets because I feel fat.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> CHEST and friends...
> 
> A) Low Inc DB Bench
> 85's x 6
> 95's x 7
> 75's x 9,8
> 
> B) Smith Inc Bench
> +150x6
> +110x10
> +90x11
> 
> C) HS Shoulder Press
> +100x13,12,10
> 
> D) HS Chest Press
> +110x15
> +90x15 + Stretch Hold
> 
> E1) Machine Skullcrushers
> 105x13
> 95x12
> 85/75/50x12-5-8  (Drop Set)
> 
> E2) DB Laterals
> 20's x 22,19
> 17.5's/17.5's/10's x 20-10-10 (RP Set) then immediately into an isometric hold with the 5 lb'ers for as long as possible.
> 
> F) Ball Crunches, 3 sets because I feel fat.


Wow can actually read that pretty good!

What does the little + mean?


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Wow can actually read that pretty good!
> 
> What does the little + mean?


The "+" means weight added to the machine. I don't know the starting weight of the machine, so I use the + to note weight I added.

And yes, I simplified for you guys. I was getting beat up by you bullies!!!  🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> The "+" means weight added to the machine. I don't know the starting weight of the machine, so I use the + to note weight I added.


I like that one, good annotation. Maybe we should start a wikipedia of workout logging lingo LOL.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> And yes, I simplified for you guys. I was getting beat up by you bullies!!! 🤣


Sorry did not mean to give you a complex over it.

Was just joking.

I understood it before...kind of!


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!! 

A) Seated Leg Curls, still going really light, taking it cautious with the injured hammy. Didn't feel the injury at all, good sign. 
30x15
50x15
70x15

B) Power Squat Machine, facing IN
+90x6
+180x6
+270x6
+360x6
+410x6
+450x8 (r9) 
+360x8 (r9) 
+270x13 (r9) 

C) Power Squat Machine, facing OUT 
+180x11 (r9) 
+180x8 (r9) 
+180x8 (r10) 

D) Rotary Calf Machine, full+partials
310x15+6
270x15+5
230x13+5
190x15+6

E) OH HS CS Upper Back Rows
180x10
180x8
160x10
120x13

F) Alt DB Curls
35's x 12
Skipped remaining sets, my inner elbow area near biceps insertion has been bothering me lately. Taking forever to heal, I'm going to skip direct biceps training for the next two weeks, hoping that healing will accelerate.


----------



## Trendkill

This new traditional format is too easy to follow.  Please go back to the other one ASAP.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> This new traditional format is too easy to follow.  Please go back to the other one ASAP.


🤨🤨🤨🤨🤨


----------



## Send0

Rotary calf machine... Sounds fancy, have a picture?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Rotary calf machine... Sounds fancy, have a picture?


Nothing fancy at all, it just has a pivot point vs a plate that you'd push away. Works great for me, as I have had a joint replacement in my toe, so I can't go up on top toes on one leg, the ankle just rolls....


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> This new traditional format is too easy to follow.  Please go back to the other one ASAP.


Yes by all means.  I didn't do the research to understand your programs just to have you dummy it down for these mouth breathers.


----------



## CJ

SHOULDER-FEST

A) Reverse Pec Deck
60x15
70x20
90x15

B) High Incline Smith Press
+140 x 7, 6, 5 (wrist still hurts, affected this exercise) 

C) HS Military Press
+140 x 14, 12, 11

D) HS Chest Press
+130x15
+130x12
+110x14+Stretch Hold + 1 rep

E) Cable Lateral Raises
3 sets, arm moving away from pulley

F) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions
3 sets

Had extra time, shoulders still had some gas left, so....

G) HS Military Press, with short rest
+90 x 19,10,9

H) DB Laterals, with short rest
12.5's x 23,18,18 + Isometric Hold w/ 5 lb'ers.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Those cable lateral raises are a killer!

Probably better than DB's, good for upper traps too.

Did you use a mid-pulley or low pulley?


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Those cable lateral raises are a killer!
> 
> Probably better than DB's, good for upper traps too.
> 
> Did you use a mid-pulley or low pulley?


It's adjustable, but I put it at the bottom. 

Next week I'll do them as a superset, arm moving toward the stack then a quick 180° spin and then arm moving away from the stack. Hit different parts of the force curve.


----------



## CJ

BACK DAY!!!!

A) Ntrl Grip Shoulder Width Cable Pulldowns
163 x 12,10,8

B) OH Grip T-Bar Rows
+70 x 12,11,13
+55 x 15+2 Partials

C) Ntrl Grip HS CS Rows
180 x 15,13,14

D) Leg Extensions
180 x 14
130 x 15
90 x 13+5+5  (accumulate 20 reps)

E) DB Hammer Curls
20's x 25,20,19,18
These don't hurt my elbow, so I'll do these instead of biceps work until that niggle heals.

F) Rotary Calf Machine, full + partials
310x18+3
270x13+6
230x16+3
190x17+8

EXTRA WORK!!!!!!

G) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine
+90 x 30
+140 x 15
+140 x 13


----------



## DEADlifter

Damn.  I just thought I was strong on the rotary calf machine.  310x18 😲


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Damn.  I just thought I was strong on the rotary calf machine.  310x18 😲


All machines are different, you can't pay attention to that. Apples to oranges.


----------



## CJ

Weekly body weight didn't budge this week, still an even 205.0 lbs average weight. 

4142 Cals 
422 g C
295 g P
136 g F

Physical and bloodwork in a few days, then I'll introduce some compounds.


----------



## CJ

Oct'Shoulderfest

A) Rear DB Flyes 
15's x 22,21,22

B) HS Military Press 
+140 x 15,12,10 
+140/+90(drop set) x 10+8

C1) HS Chest Press 
+140 x 10
+130 x 12,10
+90 x 17

C2) Rotary Calf Machine 
310 x 13+8 Partials 
270 x 13+6
230 x 15+5
190 x 19+7

D) Cable Lateral Raises, 1-Arm
7.5 lbs x
L-19,15,10+8 Partials 
R-20,15,11+8 Partials

E) Cable Front Raises, 1-Arm
7.5 lbs x 25(L)+28(R)
10 lbs x 24(L)+27(R)
12.5 lbs x 17(L)+16(R)

F) Cross Cable Triceps Extensions 
17.5's x 17
15's x 15
12.5's x 11+7
12.5's x 10+5

G) Cable Upright Row, single burnout set
37.5 lbs x 50 reps


----------



## CJ

So I took the 1st pin of my cycle last night. It's a planned 16 week run. 

I'll be doing 4x4 week blocks where I focus on 2 body parts, giving them high volume, while the other body parts stay at standard volume. Everything will still be hit 2x per week. 

The first 4 week block will have Shoulders and Back as the focus body parts. Next 4 week block will be Chest and Quads. Then repeat those again for Blocks 3+4.


----------



## sfw509

Very interested in how your going to switch up the training. Have you ever done a split like that before?


----------



## CJ

sfw509 said:


> Very interested in how your going to switch up the training. Have you ever done a split like that before?


The split itself isn't changing from what I'm already doing. I'm just turning up the volume dial a bit on a few things, now that I'm on cycle and in a calorie surplus, and my recovery ability is enhanced. 

My recovery ability varies depending upon a few factors, on cycle vs trt, calorie surplus vs calorie deficit. I try to match up my training as best as I can with the current situation.


----------



## CJ

BACK ATTACK!! 

A) Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns 
166 x 12,10,8

B) OH Grip T-Bar Rows
75 x 10,8,10
55 x 16

C) Ntrl Grip HS CS Row 
180 x 12
160 x 13
160 x 11-5-5  (RP Set) 

D) Leg Extensions 
180 x 12
150 x 12
120 x 14

E1) Rotary Calf Machine 
320 x 15+7 Partials 
280 x 14+5
240 x 16+5
200 x 18+5

E2) DB Hammer Curls
27.5's x 20,16,12
22.5's x 20

F) Arc Seated Rows
-machine is so old, there's no weight markings 
Set 1: 20 reps 
Set 2: 15 reps 
Set 3: 15 reps


----------



## Trendkill

You shoulda done 167 on the pull downs. 166 is for pussies.

how much more is your cycle dosage compared to trt?  If I remember your trt is 140/wk right?  Any other compounds besides test?


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> You shoulda done 167 on the pull downs. 166 is for pussies.
> 
> how much more is your cycle dosage compared to trt?  If I remember your trt is 140/wk right?  Any other compounds besides test?


It was 166.6 actually. I should've rounded up!!!  🤣

Right now I'm using 100 mg EOD of both Test Cyp and NPP, so that's 350mg per week of each. I'm 2 shots into my cycle right now. 

Plan is for a 16 Week run, and I'll add in 25 mg Dbol per day the last 7 weeks.


----------



## CJ

CHEST focus....

A) Low Inc DB Bench
90's x 6,6,7
65's x 10

B) HS Decline Press 
180x11,10,11
140 x 15

C) HS Military Press
130 x 9,8,8
90 x 13

D) DB Laterals
20's x 21
17.5's x 25,22
17s/15s/12s/10s(drop set) x 15-6-7-8+Partials 

E1) Machine Skullcrushers
100 x 14
90 x 12
80 x 12
70 x 14

E2) Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches, 4 sets in between triceps sets


----------



## CJ

LEGS, with extra BACK work... This one hurt. 

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsi flexed 
110 x 8+7
100 x 9+6
90 x 8+9

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+410 x 6,6,8
+270 x 14

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
+180 x 10,9,10

D) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row
160 x 10,8,8

E) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine 
140 x 15,12,12

F1) Rotary Calf Machine 
270 x 22
240 x 18
210 x 19
180 x 22

F2) DB Hammer Curls 
30's x 19,14
25's x 17,16


----------



## CJ

Yesterday's chest workout was great. Only 8 work sets, but I have the perfect amount of soreness today. Hurts to the touch, can't fully flex, but I'm not crippled either.


----------



## CJ

SHOULDER focused day.... 

A) DB Rear Delt Flyes 
17.5's x 25
20's x 16, 16

B) HS Military Press
150 x 15
160 x 10, 9
90 x 17

C1) HS Chest Press
140 x 11, 11
90 x 20

C2) Seated Calf Raises 
70 x 24
55 x 20
45 x 25

D) Cable Lateral Raises 
3 sets of lots of reps 

E) Cable Front Raises
3 sets of lots of reps 

F) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions 
4 sets of lots of reps 

G) Cable Upright Row 
1 rest pause set
52.5 x 25-10-11


----------



## Trendkill

When are you and DL going to have a 1RM contest on the rotary calf machine?


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> When are you and DL going to have a 1RM contest on the rotary calf machine?


We shall duel at high noon.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Duel with dongs.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

FlyingPapaya said:


> Duel with dongs.


*joust*


----------



## Migmaster

I don't know how you find time to do anything as much as you work


----------



## CJ

Migmaster said:


> I don't know how you find time to do anything as much as you work


It's an awful balancing act.... Work, sleep, gym, family. 

I feel as though I'm failing. 😞


----------



## Migmaster

CJ275 said:


> It's an awful balancing act.... Work, sleep, gym, family.
> 
> I feel as though I'm failing. 😞


I understand completely. I bet you are exhausted and sleep deprived. Both kill gains. I admire your effort


----------



## Yano

You just need a quick pick me up ,, but thanks to our friends in the phamacology industry there is an answer !!


----------



## CJ

BACK focus... 

A) Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns 
170 x 12,10,8

B) 45° Grip T-Bar Rows
+75 x 10,11
+55 x 16+2 Partials 

C) OH HS CS Upper Back Rows 
140 x 10
120 x 12
90 x 16+2 w/momentum 

D) 45° Smith Mach Shrug Rows
+90 x 20
+110 x 15
+90 x 18  
(+90 just felt better)

E) Leg Extensions 
180 x 13
150 x 14
120 x 13
100 x 13+3+3

F1) Rotary Calfs, full reps + partials
330 x 14+10
290 x 15+6
250 x 14+6
210 x 17+4

F2) DB Hammer Curls 
27.5's x 21,17
25's x 16,15


----------



## Gibsonator

Cj still doin it!


----------



## CJ

Week 1 of 16 nutrition/weight gain update... 

Up to 205.6 lbs average weight the last week. That's up 0.6 lbs from 2 weeks ago. I'm using 2 weeks ago because I did a quick diet cleanup for Dr appt and bloodwork last week, so it was pretty low. 

Weekly Averages:
4270 Cals 
401 g C
315 g P
156 g F


----------



## Migmaster

U on npp 350 test 350


----------



## CJ

Migmaster said:


> U on npp 350 test 350


Yes sir, 100 of each EOD


----------



## CJ

CHEST focus push day...

A) Low Inc DB Bench
90's x 6,6,8
65's x 11
Increase of 2 reps from last week.

B) HS Decline Press
180 x 12,11,12
140 x 16
Increase of 4 reps from last week

C) HS Military Press
130 x 14
140 x 11,9
90 x 15
Increase of 11 reps from last week, and went up in weight. I did increase rest time to 3 mins from 2 mins.

D) DB Laterals, arms straight + arms bent
20's x 15+11
20's x 12+10
17.5's x 12+8
17.5's/15's/12.5's x 15-7-6 (drop set)
Performed these differently from last week

E1) Machine Skullcrushers
100 x 15
90 x 13
80 x 12
70 x 15
Increase of 3 reps from last week

E2) Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches
4 sets


----------



## DEADlifter

Good stuff, brother.


----------



## Migmaster

That's good gains. Keep it up


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY, it fukked me up 😵😵😵

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed
110 x 9+7
100 x 9+7
90 x 9+10
Added 5 reps from last week

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+420 x 6,6,9  added 10 lbs and 1 rep from last week
+290 x 14  added 20 lbs from last week

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
+180 x 10,10,10
added 1 rep from last week, plus pulled my feet in about 1" on the plate, so that added more knee flexion, aka ROM.

D) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows
160 x 11,10,8
added 3 reps from last week

E) Plate Loaded Pulldowns
140 x 17,13,12
added 3 reps from last week

F1) Rotary Calf Machine
275 x 20
245 x 19
215 x 18
185 x 21

F2) Machine Preacher Curls
70 x 14
60 x 14
50 x 16,17
went really slow and deliberate on these, I've been battling a little inner elbow soreness, which gets aggravated by elbow extension under stretch. These seemed ok.


----------



## DEADlifter

Plantar flexion on leg curls is tough for me.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Plantar flexion on leg curls is tough for me.


It's ALL hammies if plantar flexed. I like doing it this way, it's like every set is a drop set. When you dorsi, your gastroc calf muscle assists, like a partner giving you a spot.


----------



## CJ

Averaged ~4,600 Cals the last 3 days, and the scale is moving DOWN. 😩

I'm already starting to get sick of food. 🤢🤢🤮

Fun times!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS focus day... 

A) DB Rear Flyes 
20's x 25, 15+Partials
17.5's x 18 + Partials 

B) HS Military Press 
170 x 12, 10, 9
added 10 lbs from last week
110 x 15
added 20 lbs from last week

C1) HS Chest Press 
150 x 10, 11
added 10 lbs from last week 
100 x 19
added 10 lbs from last week 

C2) Seated Calfs 
3 Quality Sets, 20-25 rep range

D) Lying Cable Lateral Raises 
3 Quality Sets, 15-20 rep range
*first time trying these, thought it'd be stupid, but they're actually pretty fukkin good!!! It's all side delt, if you're looking for an exercise to complement DB Laterals, give these a whirl. I'll add a video at the end, skip forward to 5:15 if you want to get right to it. 

E) Plate Front Raises 
3 Quality Sets, 15-20 rep range

F) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions 
4 Quality Sets, 15-20 rep range, including intensifies.


----------



## TODAY

CJ275 said:


> Averaged ~4,600 Cals the last 3 days, and the scale is moving DOWN. 😩
> 
> I'm already starting to get sick of food. 🤢🤢🤮
> 
> Fun times!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Sounds like it's time to call upon the awesome power of PB&J


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Sounds like it's time to call upon the awesome power of PB&J


🤗🤗🤗


----------



## CJ

BACK focus day... 

A) Ntrl Grip Shldr Wide Cable Pulldowns 
173 x 12, 9
160 x 12

B) OH HS CS Upper Back Rows
140 x 11
130 x 12, 11

C) Ntrl Grip CS Rows
140 x 12, 10
130 x 12

D) Leg Extensions 
170 x 13
160 x 11
140 x 12
100 x 14-7-5  (Rest Pause Set) 

E1) Rotary Calf Machine 
335 x 16+7 Partials 
295 x 13+4 Partials 
255 x 14+4 Partials 
215 x 18+5 Partials 

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
30's x 19, 14, 9
20's x 16


----------



## CJ

Weekly nutrition/weight update... 

Up 0.3 lbs this week to an average weight of 205.9 lbs. 

4215 Cals
380 g C
320 g P
159 g F

I'm going to bump the Cals up to 4500


----------



## CJ

Not the best workout today. Big storm, tons of downed trees, no power, many road closures, brown water coming from the tap. 

No breakfast, a little dehydrated, detoured 3 times on my way to the gym, drove over many power lines, still made it to the gym. 

CHEST focus day... 

A) Low Inc DB Bench 
90's x 7,6,7
65's x 11

B) HS Decline Press 
190 x 11,10,10
150 x 14

C) HS Military Press 
140 x 9
120 x 11,10
90 x 13

D) DB Laterals, hold a pause at top as many reps as possible, continuous reps when can no longer hold a pause
15's x 17+5
15's x 14+6
15's x 11+5
12's x 14+7

E1) Machine Skullcrushers
105 x 14
90 x 14
80 x 13
75 x 15

F1) Abdominal Crunch Machine 
50 x 25
60 x 17,13


----------



## dragon1952

CJ275 said:


> Not the best workout today. Big storm, tons of downed trees, no power, many road closures, brown water coming from the tap.
> 
> No breakfast, a little dehydrated, detoured 3 times on my way to the gym, drove over many power lines, still made it to the gym.


Now that's what I call dedicated!


----------



## CJ

Still no power, and no heat. Generator isn't big enough to run the stove, so food the last couple of days has basically been whatever slop I could get. I really should stock up a shelf of canned foods and such. 

Still made it to the gym today for LEG DAY though... 

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed
110 x 9+8
100 x 9+8
90 x 11+6

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+450 x 8,7,6
+360 x 10

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
+180 x 10,10,10

D) HS OH CS Upper Back Row
150 x 12,10,10

E) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine 
150 x 13
140 x 12,13

F1) Rotary Calf Machine 
280 x 21
250 x 18
220 x 18
190 x 20

F2) Machine Preachers 
75 x 12
65 x 13
50 x 17,19


----------



## quackattack

Sounds like you got hit hard.  Only a light flicker by me.  At least your still making it to the gym.


----------



## DEADlifter

Any indication of when you'll have power restored?


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Any indication of when you'll have power restored?


No clue, the town is a mess. We're just a side street, and I'm assuming they have to take care of the main lines first.

I have seen crews from upstate NY in my town today though.

My street...


----------



## DEADlifter

That looks like a very nice neighborhood if there wasn't a tree in THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET.

And on top of the power lines.  Yikes


----------



## BrotherIron

Plenty of space to push a prowler... just saying.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn! Looks like some hurricane shit we deal with in South Louisiana,

Good luck man!


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn! Looks like some hurricane shit we deal with in South Louisiana,
> 
> Good luck man!


Nor'easters are like mini hurricanes. Awful in the winter, brings crazy blizzard snow.


----------



## Yano

CJ275 said:


> Nor'easters are like mini hurricanes. Awful in the winter, brings crazy blizzard snow.


just what they are , damn winter hurricane , no god damn fun. Glad you and the family are ok man. keep ya head on a swivel


----------



## BestWorkoutTips

That didn't really works on this simple training exercise. Need to focus on more integrated training exercise.


----------



## CJ

BestWorkoutTips said:


> That didn't really works on this simple training exercise. Need to focus on more integrated training exercise.


You need to stop post bombing threads.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> You need to stop post bombing threads.


Spammer


----------



## Skullcrusher

You better respect CJ's authoritah...


----------



## CJ

SHOULDER focus day... 

A) HS Shoulder Press
140 x 12,10,10
90 x 15

B) Mid Inc DB Bench 
60's x 10,10
60's/40's(single drop set) x 10/7

C) HS Chest Press
120 x 15,13
120 x 15-5-5 (rest pause set) 

D) Lying Cuff Lateral Raises 
3 quality sets 

E1) Seated Calf Raises 
3 quality sets, straight sets

E2) Front Plate Raises
3 quality sets, using drop sets

F2) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions 
4 quality sets, using intensity technique


----------



## CJ

BACK focus day...

A) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (neutral handle was being used) 
173 x 12
166 x 10
153 x 12

B) 45° Grip T-Bar Rows
75 x 10,10
75/45 x 9+10 (drop set)

C) OH Grip Row Machine (different mach than normal) 
70 x 20
90 x 17
90 x 14-6-8 (rest pause set)

D) Leg Extensions
140 x 16
125 x 15
110 x 13-6-4 (rest pause set)

E1) Rotary Calf Machine
340 x 18+4 partials
300 x 14+4 partials
260 x 14+4 partials
220 x 18+3 partials

E2) DB Hammer Curls
35's x 16
35's x 13
25's x 18
25's x 17


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition Update :

Up 0.9 lbs to a 206.8 average weekly weight.

Estimated 4,000 Cals per day, we lost power for 2 days, so there were a few untrackable fast food meals.


----------



## CJ

CHEST focused day.... 

A) Low Inc DB Bench
90's x 7,7,7 (up 1 rep from last week) 
65's x 12 (up 1 rep from last week) 

B) HS Decline Press
190 x 13,11,11-4-2 (rest pause set) 

C) HS Military Press
90 x 16,14,13-5-4 (rest pause set) 

D) DB Laterals
Hold at top for as many reps as possible, then continuous reps
15's x 18+5
15's x 15+5
15's x 12+5
12's x 15+7

E) DB Front Raises 
15's x 15+5
15's x 14+5
12's x 20+5

F1) Machine Skullcrushers
105 x 14
90 x 12
80 x 12
75 x 11

F2) Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches
3 sets


----------



## Send0

I only shit reacted to start shit.. 🤣

I miss being able to do direct shoulder work. 😢


----------



## CJ

LEGS focused day... 

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar then dorsiflexed 
110 x 10+7
100 x 10+9
100 x 9+6

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+410 x 10,8,8
+270 x 15

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
+140 x 12,12,12

D) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows
150 x 13,11
140 x 11

E) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine 
150 x 15,11
140 x 12

F1) Standing Calf Machine 
240 x 19
220 x18 
200 x 15
180 x 19

F2) Incline DB Curls 
22.5's x 15,13,13


----------



## CJ

SHOULDER focus day... 

A) HS Shoulder Press 
145 x 11,10,9
95 x 14

B) HS Incline Press
180 x 12,11
180/90 x 8/10 (single drop set) 

C) HS Chest Press
125 x 14,13
125 x 13-5-5 (rest pause set) 

D) Lying Cuff Lateral Raises 
3 quality sets 

E1) Seated Calfs
3 quality sets 

E2) DB Front Raises 
3 quality sets 

F) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions 
2 quality sets

G) DB OH Tricep Exts 
3 quality sets


----------



## CJ

BACK focused day... 

A) Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns 
176 x 11
166 x 10
156 x 12

B) 45° Grip T-Bar Rows
80 x 10,9
80/55 x 8/10 (single drop set) 

C) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row 
140 x 12
120 x 15
120 x 11-5-4 (rest pause set) 

D1) Leg Extensions 
140 x 18
125 x 15
110 x 13-6-5 (rest pause set) 

D2) Standing DB Curls 
25's x 18,17,15

E1) Rotary Calf Machine 
345 x 17+5 partials 
305 x 14+4
265 x 14+5
225 x 19+7

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
35's x 11
30's x 13
25's x 18


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition Update:

Scale had a good move this week, up to 208.0 lbs, up 1.2 lbs from last week. 

4558 Cals 
416 g C
313 g P
181 g F


----------



## Yano

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Nutrition Update:
> 
> Scale had a good move this week, up to 208.0 lbs, up 1.2 lbs from last week.
> 
> 4558 Cals
> 416 g C
> 313 g P
> 181 g F


Pretty soon your gonna have to start buying smedium size shirts


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Pretty soon your gonna have to start buying smedium size shirts


Moved up to XL 😎


----------



## Yano

CJ275 said:


> Moved up to XL 😎


smedium follows the theory that the larger you get the smaller shirts you wear to show it off  lol


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> smedium follows the theory that the larger you get the smaller shirts you wear to show it off  lol


That's why I went with XL to hide the food baby. 😂


----------



## dragon1952

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Nutrition Update:
> 
> Scale had a good move this week, up to 208.0 lbs, up 1.2 lbs from last week.
> 
> 4558 Cals
> 416 g C
> 313 g P
> 181 g F


Nice, steady weight gain.


----------



## CJ

CHEST focus day... 

A) Low Inc DB Bench
90's x 8,7,7. Got 1 more rep than last week. 
70's x 10.  Went up in weight from last week. 

B) HS Decline Bench
195 x 14,12
195/105 x 10/12 (single drop set) 
Went up in weight from last week. 

C) HS Military Press 
95 x 14,14,13-6-5 (rest pause set) 
Went up in weight from last week. 

D) Lying Cuffed Lateral Raises 
17.5's x 15
15's x 16
15's x 16-8-8 (rest pause set) 

E) Cable Front Raises 
12.5's x 25
15's x 21
17.5's x 15
Will be dropping these, I simply don't feel them. 🤷‍♂️

F) ss) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions 
     ss) Cable OH Tricep Extensions 
3 quality sets 

G) Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches 
3 quality sets


----------



## Trendkill

I like giant, bouncy things.  Preferably not balls though.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> I like giant, bouncy things.  Preferably not balls though.


----------



## DEADlifter

What do want? Bigger doors

Where do we want em? Weed stores


----------



## CJ

Dinner at a smokehouse yesterday. I ate ALL the meats!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## CJ

LEG day... Plus BACK, this day really fukks me up bad. No way I could recover from this if not in a calorie surplus and on cycle. Quads will be sore until Monday.

A) Lying Leg Curls (seated leg curl was taken)
100 x 8+5 (plantar+dorsiflexed)
90 x 8+5
80 x 7+6
Did a set of DLs @185 x 6 after each set, just to start to get the movement pattern back. DLs will be reintroduced in the future.

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+420 x 10
+420 x 9
+420 x 10
(went up 10 lbs and 3 total reps from last week)
+290 x 15
(up 20 lbs from last week, same number of reps)

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
+140 x 13,12,12
(up 1 rep from last week, but didn't have to do "breather" sets this week)

D) OH HS CS Upper Back Rows
160 x 12
150 x 11
140 x 10
(up 10 lbs on 1st set from last week)

E) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine
160 x 12
140 x 13
120 x 14

F1) Machine Preacher Curls, 1 arm
25 x 18,16,15,16

F2) Rotary Calf Machine
350 x 15
310 x 15+5 Partials
270 x 14+4 Partials
230 x 19+4 Partials


----------



## DEADlifter

That is a killer session for sure.


----------



## CJ

Switching up to a PPL split. The Back and Leg combined days were starting to be too much, both in time and beating me up.

PUSH B:

A) HS Shoulder Press
145 x 12,11,9 (added 2 reps from last week)
100 x 16 (added 5 lbs from last week)

B) HS Incline Press
185 x 11
185 x 10
185/95 x 10/10 (drop set) went up 5 lbs from last week

C) HS Chest Press
125 x 16,14,13-5-5 (Rest Pause set) added 4 reps from last week

D) Lying Cable Curls
3 quality sets

E) Cross Cable + OH Cable Tricep Extension superset
3 quality sers6

F) TS Shoulder Press Machine
3 sets to finish off the shoulders
90 x 12,9,8


----------



## CJ

PULL B:

A) OH HS CS Upper Back Rows
170 x 12,10
150/100 x 11/11 (drop set) 

B) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine 
160 x 11
140 x 13
120 x 16-7-7  (rest pause set) 

C) Deadlifts 
275 x 10,10,10
Stayed light, haven't done these in over a year. No rush. 

D) Plate Loaded Iso Preacher Curls 
3 straight sets 

E) Cross Cable Rear Delt Flyes 
3 sets, last set rest pause 

F) Leg Extensions 
3 straight sets


----------



## CJ

Weekly weight/nutrition update:

Big jump in weight this week. Up 2.8 lbs to an average weight of 210.8 lbs. Had a 3 lb jump one day from dinner at a smokehouse, all the meats, mashed potatoes, mac'n'cheese, onion rings cuz veggies 🤣

4538 Cals
434 g C
299 g P
170 g G


----------



## CJ

Also upped my drugs from 100 Test/100 NPP EOD to 125 Test/120 NPP EOD.


----------



## CJ

PUSH A

A) Low Inc DB Bench
95's x 8
70's x 10
65's x 11,11

B) HS Decline Press
200 x 12,10
180/110 x 11/11  (drop set)

C) HS Military Press
100 x 17
110 x 13
110 x 11-5-5  (rest pause set)

D1) DB Laterals
15's x 20+7  (pause reps + continuous/partial reps)
15's x 17+8
15's/12's/10's x 17/9/12  (drop set)

D2) Seated Calf Raises
70 x 25,17
50 x 22

E) TS Shoulder Press Machine
3 sets to finish off the shoulders
90 x 11,8,6

F) Machine Skullcrushers
100 x 12
90 x 12
80/70/60 x 10/6/7  (drop set)


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!!   🤗🤗🤗

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed 
110 x 11+5
110 x 8+5
100 x 8+6

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+450 x 8
+320 x 14,12,12

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
+140 x 11,12,9(failed 10th rep, planted 🤣) 

D) Rotary Calf Machine, full + partials 
350 x 13+7
310 x 12+4
270 x 11+3
230 x 14+3

E) Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches 
3 sets


----------



## Trendkill

The bulk is in full effect.  Nice work.  Glad you stopped doing back and legs on the same day.  I can't imagine.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> The bulk is in full effect.  Nice work.  Glad you stopped doing back and legs on the same day.  I can't imagine.


It was too much. Just took a bit to figure it out. 🤣


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Unilateral Cable Pulldowns 
60 x 10,12,11
First time doing these, stayed light and worked on having the Lats do the pulling. 

B) Smith Bentover Rows, with pauses
+110 x 12
+120 x 13
+130/+90 x 11/11 (drop set) 
T-Bar Row machine was out-of-order, so swapped these in. 

C) OH HS CS Upper Back Rows
120 x 14
120 x 13
120 x 11-6-5  (rest pause set) 

D) DB Rear Flyes 
15's x 22,18,21.  Used momentum last few reps. 

E1) DB Incline Curls 
27.5's x 13
25's x 13
22.5's x 11
20's x 13 + 10 Hammer Curls to finish

E2) Rotary Calf Machine, w/pauses
290 x 20
260 x 17
230 x 17
200 x 22


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Shoulder Press
155 x 11
120 x 12
110 x 12
100 x 12

B) HS Decline Press
220 x 10
200 x 10
180/90 x 10/10  (drop set) 

C) HS Chest Press
130 x 11
110 x 13
90 x 16+7+6  (rest pause set) 

D) DB Laterals, holds and continuous 
17.5's x 16+6
15's x 16+5
15's/12's/10's x 16-7-6  (drop set) 

E) Cross Cable Tricep Exts, step out + in
17.5's x 16+4
15's x 11+7
12.5's x 10+6

F1) TA Shoulder Press, 3 amrap sets to finish
70 x 15,12,10

F2) Seated Calfs 
70 x 26,19
45 x 17+bunch of partials


----------



## CJ

Weekly Update:

I'm down 0.1 lbs for the week to an average weight of 210.7 lbs. No biggie, still up 2.7 lbs from 2 weeks ago. 

4315 Cals 

396 g C
292 g P
167 g F


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!  🤗🤗🤗

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed 
120 x 9+6 (added 10 lbs from last week) 
110 x 7+7
100 x 9+7

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+470 x 9 (added 20 lbs plus 1 rep from last week, next week I'll jump to 500 lbs) 
+320 x 14,12,10 (on the last rep of the 1st set of these backoff sets, I missed the catch with the safety bar, so I ended up ass to heels unable to stand it up. Everyone had headphones on, so it took a solid minute to wave someone over for help. 🤣🤣🤣) 

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
+140 x 11,12,10

D) Rotary Calf Machine, full + partials 
350 x 15+4
310 x 13+4
270 x 15+3
230 x 16+4

E) Stability Ball Ab Crunches 
3 sets


----------



## CJ

Oh, and I started 25 mg of Dianabol this morning.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B

A) OH HS CS Upper Back Rows
170 x 12
170 x 10
150/100 x 11/10  (drop set)

B) Ntrl Grip HS CS Rows
160 x 14
160 x 12
140/90 x 11/15 (drop set)

C) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine
140 x 15
140 x 12
120 x 15/9/9  (rest pause set)

D) Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Machine Preachers
27.5's x 17
25's x 12
22.5's x 12

E) Cross Cable Rear Delt Flyes
12.5's x 12 (f'd this set up, wrong weight to start)
10's x 22
10's x 18-8-8  (rest pause set)

F) Seated Calf Raises
70 x 28
60 x 23
50 x 18 + 10 Partials + Weighted Stretch


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) Low Inc DB Bench 
100's x 5
70's x 11,10,9

B) HS Decline Press
210 x 10
200 x 10
180/120 x 10/10  (drop set) 

C) HS Military Press
115 x 12
105 x 12
90 x 13-6-6  (rest pause set) 

D) DB Laterals, paused + continuous reps 
15's x 18+6
15's x 15+6
15's/12's/10's x 16/9/10 (drop set) + 5 lb DB Iso Hold to failure 

E) Machine Skullcrushers
90 x 17
90 x 11
80/70/60 x 10/6/6  (drop set) 

*** last 2 workouts were crap. I should've taken a day off after leg day, it fukks me up pretty bad.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Isn't this your first time running dbol?


----------



## Methyl mike

CJ275 said:


> LEG DAY!!!!   🤗🤗🤗
> 
> A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed
> 110 x 11+5
> 110 x 8+5
> 100 x 8+6
> 
> B) Power Squats, facing IN
> +450 x 8
> +320 x 14,12,12
> 
> C) Power Squats, facing OUT
> +140 x 11,12,9(failed 10th rep, planted 🤣)
> 
> D) Rotary Calf Machine, full + partials
> 350 x 13+7
> 310 x 12+4
> 270 x 11+3
> 230 x 14+3
> 
> E) Giant Bouncy Ball Crunches
> 3 sets


What are power squats?


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Isn't this your first time running dbol?


Yes sir, I'm 3 days in.


----------



## CJ

Methyl mike said:


> What are power squats?


This machine.....


----------



## Methyl mike

CJ275 said:


> Yes sir, I'm 3 days in.


Gl with that, dbol always makes me lethargic about 2 weeks in.


----------



## Methyl mike

CJ275 said:


> This machine.....
> 
> View attachment 15699


I always thought that was a hack squat. My gym has one, you like it? Maybe I will try it today.


----------



## CJ

Methyl mike said:


> Gl with that, dbol always makes me lethargic about 2 weeks in.


I hope I avoid that. Only taking 25 mg


----------



## CJ

Methyl mike said:


> I always thought that was a hack squat. My gym has one, you like it? Maybe I will try it today.


I love it. Using the higher pads facing inward feels like a high bar squat, hits the entire leg musculature, put your back against the pad facing outwards feels like a hack, destroys the quads.


----------



## Methyl mike

CJ275 said:


> I hope I avoid that. Only taking 25 mg


If it's ugl powder in a capsule personally I recommend dumping the capsule into a small measured amount of water so that you can divide the days dose into 2 or 3 doses. Works better than one big dose imo.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> I hope I avoid that. Only taking 25 mg


I'm taking a full 50mg, 5 days a week. I have no lethargy,  hopefully that will be your experience as well.


----------



## Send0

Methyl mike said:


> If it's ugl powder in a capsule personally I recommend dumping the capsule into a small measured amount of water so that you can divide the days dose into 2 or 3 doses. Works better than one big dose imo.


Define "works better". The gains from dbol are all water; meaning the dbol "gains" will drop off as soon as you stop taking it. So wouldn't you be better off by leveraging it pre-workout to maximize your strength and in turn damage to muscle which will stimulate growth?


----------



## Methyl mike

Send0 said:


> Define "works better". The gains from dbol are all water; meaning the dbol "gains" will drop off as soon as you stop taking it. So wouldn't you be better off by leveraging it pre-workout to maximize your strength and in turn damage to muscle which will stimulate growth?


Nah. You want to achieve as stable blood levels as possible with orals as with all steroids. Not to mention taking it pre-workout isn't THAT awesome. If it's gains you want divide the dose up as best you can in line with the half life (4 hours I think.)


----------



## Methyl mike

Send0 said:


> I'm taking a full 50mg, 5 days a week. I have no lethargy,  hopefully that will be your experience as well.


Yeah you don't get sides from 10ius of gh either so I don't know what to tell you


----------



## TODAY

CJ275 said:


> I hope I avoid that. Only taking 25 mg


This is entirely anecdotal, but I always found dbol lethargy to be a function of blood pressure/water retention.


----------



## Send0

Methyl mike said:


> Nah. You want to achieve as stable blood levels as possible with orals as with all steroids. Not to mention taking it pre-workout isn't THAT awesome. If it's gains you want divide the dose up as best you can in line with the half life (4 hours I think.)


You're not going to get stable levels by dosing dbol only 2-3 times a day; the half life for dbol is approximately 4-5 hours... so you'd need to dose it 5 times a day to have stable blood levels. Orals with longer half lives, such as winny with an 8-9 hour half life, can get away with dosing only 2-3 times a day.

The idea of taking dbol pre-workout is to maximize strength and muscle damage during the workout; which will hit hard and fast due to its very short half life, and leverage other compounds for actual gains.

Have you actually compared splitting it throughout the day, versus taking it pre workout? If so then were you running identical injectables in both cases? What were your results in both of these cases? I'm genuinely interested.

If you want, you can just PM me. I don't necessarily want to clutter up CJ's log.


----------



## Send0

Methyl mike said:


> Yeah you don't get sides from 10ius of gh either so I don't know what to tell you


For what it's worth I do get some sick pumps from 50mg pre workout. I just don't get lethargy... but I stay on top of my liver and kidney health, as well as blood pressure and other side effects that can cause lethargy.


----------



## Methyl mike

Send0 said:


> For what it's worth I do get some sick pumps from 50mg pre workout. I just don't get lethargy... but I stay on top of my liver and kidney health, as well as blood pressure and other side effects that can cause lethargy.


It's estrogen that causes lethargy from dbol.


----------



## Methyl mike

Send0 said:


> You're not going to get stable levels by dosing dbol only 2-3 times a day; the half life for dbol is approximately 4-5 hours... so you'd need to dose it 5 times a day to have stable blood levels. Orals with longer half lives, such as winny with an 8-9 hour half life, can get away with dosing only 2-3 times a day.
> 
> The idea of taking dbol pre-workout is to maximize strength and muscle damage during the workout; which will hit hard and fast due to its very short half life, and leverage other compounds for actual gains.
> 
> Have you actually compared splitting it throughout the day, versus taking it pre workout? If so then were you running identical injectables in both cases? What were your results in both of these cases? I'm genuinely interested.
> 
> If you want, you can just PM me. I don't necessarily want to clutter up CJ's log.


Yes of course bro do you even realize I have 20 years on AAS boards? 20 YEARS.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Yes sir, I'm 3 days in


Cool deal, can't wait to hear what you think about it.


----------



## Trendkill

When do we get to discuss possums?


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> When do we get to discuss possums?


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> You're not going to get stable levels by dosing dbol only 2-3 times a day; the half life for dbol is approximately 4-5 hours... so you'd need to dose it 5 times a day to have stable blood levels. Orals with longer half lives, such as winny with an 8-9 hour half life, can get away with dosing only 2-3 times a day.
> 
> The idea of taking dbol pre-workout is to maximize strength and muscle damage during the workout; which will hit hard and fast due to its very short half life, and leverage other compounds for actual gains.
> 
> Have you actually compared splitting it throughout the day, versus taking it pre workout? If so then were you running identical injectables in both cases? What were your results in both of these cases? I'm genuinely interested.
> 
> If you want, you can just PM me. I don't necessarily want to clutter up CJ's log.


Just my two cents now having done it both ways. I used to try and dose it every 4 hours all day in the past , as far as I knew it was the only "proper" way. It wasn't until I met all of you fellas and learned and became curious about front loading it in one bolus dose pre workout , some thing in the past I only had experience doing with Halo. I have been using 25mgs as a pre workout roughly an hour before I drop into the pit. I notice an increase in strength across the board , slightly more ,, not aggression but lets call it drive to finish a grindy rep , more of the , oh yeah fuck you ! comes out. Pumps ! I can actually I can get a pump , for most of you that's not a hard thing at all , for me it can be exhausting trying to get the blown up feeling like ive got an extra 20lbs of air in my tires , maybe its from lifting for so many years , sports , genetics , who the fuck knows but with the dbol I get pumps nothing too excrutiating , no problems with back pumps yet at all. Now in the past dbol has fucked with my bp and my liver a bit from dosing it all day long , so far a week in using it as a preworkout only  i'm not seeing or experiencing any bp issues , and my piss isn't starting to look like iced tea so thats a bonus. No itchy nips , no head aches and so far no extra zits.  I know every compound works a bit differently for every one but that is what I see so far.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A

A) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns
120 x 16,16,16
(dropped back on weight on these, and did slower reps with holds. I felt like my form needed a reset)

B) Different Ntrl Grip Row Machine, has an arcing motion, felt pretty good.
95 x 18
115 x 15
135/95 x 12/8 (drop set)

C) Different OH Grip Row Machine, grip was closer than I'd like, machine that I wanted was occupied.
90 x 13
90 x 13
90 x 13-7-6  (rest pause set)

D) DB Rear Delt Flyes
17.5's x 18
15's x 15
12.5' x Rest Pause Set, lots of reps

E) Inc DB Curls
27.5's x 15
25's x 12
22.5's x 11
20's x 12 + 11 Hammer Curls

F) Different Leg Extension machine, with holds
100 x 14
90 x 12
80 x 11


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:

Up to a 212.2 lbs average weight for the week, a 1.5 lb increase from last week. Thanksgiving lasted basically for 4 days, so lots of food this week. 

5109 Cals 
556 g C
305 g P
185 g F


----------



## TODAY

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:
> 
> Up to a 212.2 lbs average weight for the week, a 1.5 lb increase from last week. Thanksgiving lasted basically for 4 days, so lots of food this week.
> 
> 5109 Cals
> 556 g C
> 305 g P
> 185 g F


But what about the peanut macro


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> But what about the peanut macro


I shit them all out, so I subtracted them.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Shoulder Press
165 x 10 (up 10 lbs from last time) 
120 x 14,12,11 (increase weight and reps from last time) 

B) HS Chest Press
140 x 15
150 x 10
150/100 x 9/8  (drop set) 

C) HS Incline Press
140 x 13
120 x 13
110 x 14-6-5  (rest pause set) 

D) DB Laterals (pause reps + continuous) 
17.5's x 20+5
15's x 15+6
12.5's x 20+5
12.5's x 18-11-11+5 Partials (rest pause set) 

E) Cross Cable Tricep Exts, step back + step in
17.5's x 14+6
15's x 10+9
12.5's x 11+5

F) Seated Calfs 
80 x 26
70 x 16
60 x 16-7-7+Weighted Stretch Hold (rest pause set)


----------



## DEADlifter

On the DB laterals, how long do you pause at the top?


----------



## CJ

It's LEG DAY!!!! 

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed
120 x 10+5
110 x 8+5
100 x 10+6

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+450 x 8 (r9) *was going to go for a 500 lb set, but my back still has a little twinge from last week's mishap, so I didn't push it. Live to fight another day. 

+320 x 12, 10, 8.  *These sets were at (r8), same reason as above. 

C) Power Squats, facing OUT 
+140 x 12,10,9  

D) Rotary Calf Machine, full rom + partials 
355 x 12+7
315 x 12+5
275 x 13+3
235 x 15+4

E) Stability Ball Crunches, 3 sets


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B

A) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine, Ntrl grip, with pauses
180 x 14
160 x 13
140 x 15

B) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows 
140 x 10,9,9
110 x 15

C) Arc Motion Row Machine 
115 x 17,15,15

D) Plate Loaded Iso Lateral Preachers 
27.5's x 18
25's x 13
22.5's x 13

E) Standing Cross Cable Rear Delt Flyes 
12.5's x 14
10's x 16
10's x 15-9-9  (rest pause set) 

F) Rotary Calf Machine 
295 x 19
265 x 16
235 x 16
205 x 18

*fatigue is starting to accumulate, so I'm dropping the intensity techniques from my main compound lifts for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) Low Inc DB Bench 
80's x 8,8,8
65's x 10

B) HS Decline Press
210 x 10
170 x 14,12

C) HS Military Press
150 x 9
120 x 11
90 x 13

D) DB Laterals, paused + continuous 
20's x 15+6 (traps took over too much) 
15's x 14+6
15's x 13+7
12.5's x 16-11-8+8 Partials (rest pause set) 

E) Flat DB Skullcrushers, behind head, kept arms less than vertical 
25's x 13
25's x 11
20's x 13-6-3+14 Presses  (rest pause set) 

F) Leg Extensions, with holds at top, different than normal machine I use
100 x 15
90 x 12
80 x 11
70 x 12


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:

Average weight this week of 212.4 lbs, an increase of 0.2 lbs from last week.

I'm 8 weeks into my cycle, and I've gained 7.4 lbs, right in line with my target goal. 8 weeks left, on pace to get to my 220 lb end target weight.

4159 Cals
430 g C
299 g P
134 g F


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns
126 x 17,15,19  (long rest before last set, a chatty Kathy was talking my ear off) 

B) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row
130 x 12,11
110 x 14

C) LF Ntrl Grip Row 
90 x 20
110 x 18
130 x 17

D) DB Rear Delt Flyes 
15's x 22
12.5's x 21
10'a x 24-11-11+Partials (rest pause set) 

E) DB Incline Curls
25's x 18
22.5's x 14
20's x 12
17.5's x 15 + 9 Hammer Curls

F) Seated Calfs 
80 x 23
70 x 18
60 x 15-8-8+Weighted Stretch Hold  (rest pause set) 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, L-12, 20 mins  🤢🤮


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Cardio:
> Recumbent Bike, L-12, 20 mins 🤢🤮


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


>


I know!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter

It took me a minute to figure out "LF" row.  But I got it.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!!!!!! 

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed
100 x 14+6
100 x 11+8
100 x 9+6

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+450 x 8 (r8) 
+500 x 6 (r9) 
+320 x 13,12,10

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
+140 x 12,11,10 (failed rep 11)

D) Rotary Calfs, full ROM + Partials 
330 x 15+5
300 x 14+4
270 x 14+3
240 x 17+4

E) Stability Ball Crunches 
3 sets


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Where are the picture updates ghey


----------



## Yano

FlyingPapaya said:


> Where are the picture updates ghey


----------



## CohibaRobusto

FlyingPapaya said:


> Where are the picture updates ghey


It takes him too long to shave off the gorilla suit, so he's slowed with the pics.


----------



## Btcowboy

CJ275 said:


> LEG DAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed
> 100 x 14+6
> 100 x 11+8
> 100 x 9+6
> 
> B) Power Squats, facing IN
> +450 x 8 (r8)
> +500 x 6 (r9)
> +320 x 13,12,10
> 
> C) Power Squats, facing OUT
> +140 x 12,11,10 (failed rep 11)
> 
> D) Rotary Calfs, full ROM + Partials
> 330 x 15+5
> 300 x 14+4
> 270 x 14+3
> 240 x 17+4
> 
> E) Stability Ball Crunches
> 3 sets


Great workout, assume power squats are hack squats?


----------



## CJ

Btcowboy said:


> Great workout, assume power squats are hack squats?


It's this machine... 

Facing in feels like a perfectly locked in high bar squat. Facing out feels like a hack squat.


----------



## TODAY

CJ275 said:


> It's this machine...
> 
> Facing in feels like a perfectly locked in high bar squat. Facing out feels like a hack squat.
> View attachment 16073


But what if I want to face sideways...


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> But what if I want to face sideways...


Power Cossack Squats for the booty!!!  😍😍😍


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) Low Inc DB Bench 
80's x 8,8,10
65's x 10

B) HS Shoulder Press
140 x 8,8,8
90 x 14

C) HS Incline Press
130 x 14,13,13

D) Lying Cable Lateral Raises w/cuffs
17.5's x 15
15's x 16
12.5's x 15
12.5's x 15-8-6  (rest pause set) 

E) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, step out + step in
17.5's x 17+4
15's x 14+5
12.5's x 13+6

F) Rotary Calf Machine 
300 x 21
270 x 16
240 x 15
210 x 18

G) Cardio, Recumbent Bike, 20 mins @ L-12


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine, neutral grip 
180 x 14
160 x 13
140 x 13+3 w/momentum 

B) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows 
130 x 12,11,12

C) 45° Grip T-Bar Rows
70 x 10
55 x 13
45 x 16

D) Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Machine Preachers 
27.5's x 18
25's x 15
22.5's x 13

E) Cross Cable Rear Delt Flyes
10's x 23,16,(13-7-8)-rest pause set

F) Leg Extensions 
140 x 15
130 x 13
120 x 13
110 x 15-5-5 (rest pause set) 

G) Cardio
Recumbent Bike, 20 mins @ L-12


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:

Up 1.7 lbs for the week to an average weight of 214.1 lbs. I'm up 8.5 lbs over the last 8 weeks. Seven weeks left in this gaining phase, I should hit 220+ lbs. 

4494 Cals
474 g C
292 g P
152 g F


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:
> 
> Up 1.7 lbs for the week to an average weight of 214.1 lbs. I'm up 8.5 lbs over the last 8 weeks. Seven weeks left in this gaining phase, I should hit 220+ lbs.
> 
> 4494 Cals
> 474 g C
> 292 g P
> 152 g F


That's awesome man! You're tearing through your goals.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) Low Inc DB Bench
85's x 8,8,9 (up 5 lbs)
65's x 11  (up 1 rep)

B) HS Military Press
140 x 8,8,15,12  (started much too light)

C) HS Decline Press
140 x 17,13,13

D) DB Laterals, paused + continuous
17.5's x 18+6
15's x 17+5
15's x 14+6
12.5's x 18-13-8(RP set)+10 Partials

E) Lying DB Skullcrushers
25's x 15
25's x 11
20's x 12-5-5(RP set)+ 8 Presses

F) Seated Calf Raises
80 x 20
70 x 16
60 x 16-8-7(RP set) + Weighted Stretch Hold

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike
25 minutes @ L-12


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!! 

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed
105 x 13+6
105 x 9+6
105 x 10+5

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+90 x 8
+180 x 8
+270 x 8
+360 x 8
+450 x 8
+500 x 8

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
+140 X 12,11,10 (failed rep 11)

D) Rotary Calf Machine, full + partials 
335 x 17+4
305 x 14+4
275 x 17+2
245 x 13+5

*i have video of the Squats if someone can tell me the best way to add video here.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

H


----------



## CJ

500 lbs added x 8 Reps
					

Watch "500 lbs added x 8 Reps " on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Not as deep as I thought I was getting, kinda wish I didn't video it now!  😂


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> 500 lbs added x 8 Reps
> 
> 
> Watch "500 lbs added x 8 Reps " on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as deep as I thought I was getting, kinda wish I didn't video it now!  😂


You were at least parallel. Is there something about the power squat machine that requires you to go deeper in the hole to be effective?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> You were at least parallel. Is there something about the power squat machine that requires you to go deeper in the hole to be effective?


No, I just think deeper is better... Up until your hips run out of room and tuck underneath(butt wink).

On the next video though, you'll see a limitation of going TOO deep on the power squat. You get to a point where if you go any deeper, your knees track back instead of getting more knee flexion, it actually takes stress OFF the quads of you go past that point.

That's why I wish my gym had a real hack squat.


----------



## CJ

140 lbs added x 12 reps
					

Watch "140 lbs added x 12 reps " on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




It's harder than it looks, don't laugh at the weight!!!  🤣


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> 140 lbs added x 12 reps
> 
> 
> Watch "140 lbs added x 12 reps " on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's harder than it looks, don't laugh at the weight!!!  🤣


I see what you're talking about on knee flexion.

It seems weird for a gym to not have a hack squat machine. It's such a popular piece of equipment.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I see what you're talking about on knee flexion.
> 
> It seems weird for a gym to not have a hack squat machine. It's such a popular piece of equipment.


Especially when there's FIVE different leg presses!!!!  🖐️🤔


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ275 said:


> Not as deep as I thought I was getting, kinda wish I didn't video it now!  😂


That's how I felt when Mrs. Dead said let's make a video.  It'll be fun.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Ntrl Grip Pulldowns 
133 x 18,15,15

B) 45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
65 x 11,10,9+3 w/momentum

C) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows 
120 x 12
110 x 13
90 x 15+1 w/momentum 

D) DB Rear Delt Flyes 
15's x 20
12.5's x 19+partials
10's x 18-13-10+partials  (rest pause set) 

E) DB Incline Curls 
25's x 18
22.5's x 11
20's x 12
17.5's x 14+10 Hammer Curls

F) Rotary Calf Machine 
305 x 21
275 x 15
245 x 15
215 x 17

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike 
25 minutes @ L-12


----------



## CJ

Yesterday's workout 
PUSH DAY B:

A) Low Inc DB Bench 
85's x 8,8,8
65's x 11

B) HS Shoulder Press
140 x 8,8,10
90 x 15

C) HS Incline Press
130 x 14,13,11

D) DB Laterals, holds + continuous 
17.5's x 15+6
15's x 15+6
12.5's x 15+7
10's x 22-11-10+Partials (rest pause set) 

E) Flat DB Skullcrushers
25's x 16
22.5's x 12
20's x 10-5-4+8 Presses (rest pause set) 

F) Leg Extensions 
140 x 15
130 x 13
120 x 12
110 x 12-6-5  (rest pause set) 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike 
25 mins @ L-12


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:

Average weekly weight of 215.7 lbs, up 1.6 lbs for the week. 

4324 Cals 
454 g C
255 g P
141 g F


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:
> 
> Average weekly weight of 215.7 lbs, up 1.6 lbs for the week.
> 
> 4324 Cals
> 454 g C
> 255 g P
> 141 g F


I hope you poop out those gains


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I hope you poop out those gains


So feisty this morning!  😂


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> So feisty this morning!  😂


Hey, I gave you a thumbs up. What do you want from me? 🤣


----------



## quackattack

Send0 said:


> I hope you poop out those gains


I wonder how much weight he would lose if he shaved his back?


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> I wonder how much weight he would lose if he shaved his back?


We'll find out soon!  🤣


----------



## CJ

I pulled the plug on the Dbol. It was starting to give me nasty acne. Too bad, because I wasn't getting bloated or having any gyno issues, and not taking an AI. 

Also started a doxycycline course to knock back this acne. 100 mg 2x per day.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> I pulled the plug on the Dbol. It was starting to give me nasty acne. Too bad, because I wasn't getting bloated or having any gyno issues, and not taking an AI.
> 
> Also started a doxycycline course to knock back this acne. 100 mg 2x per day.


That's sucks... You're prone to cystic acne right?

I also pulled the plug on dbol, because I can't really push myself to take full advantage of the compound. So I figured why stress my organs.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> That's sucks... You're prone to cystic acne right?
> 
> I also pulled the plug on dbol, because I can't really push myself to take full advantage of the compound. So I figured why stress my organs.


Yes, I've had it bad. Not interested in fighting that fight again, it was awful.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> I pulled the plug on the Dbol. It was starting to give me nasty acne. Too bad, because I wasn't getting bloated or having any gyno issues, and not taking an AI.
> 
> Also started a doxycycline course to knock back this acne. 100 mg 2x per day.


How did you like it? What was your dose and how long did you stay on?


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> How did you like it? What was your dose and how long did you stay on?


27 days at 25 mg 1x per day. It was nothing special, didn't really notice anything from it. No big deal at all dropping it.


----------



## Thewall

Nice job man. Looks like you have put on some decent weight. How you liking the weight gain.


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> Nice job man. Looks like you have put on some decent weight. How you liking the weight gain.


I feel gross and out of shape, this constant stuffed belly is wearing on me. 

Truthfully I'd feel fine if I skipped a few meals.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY

A) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns, shoulder width 
140 x 15,14,15

B) 45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine
65 x 10,11,9+2 w/momentum 

C) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows 
110 x 13
100 x 15
90 x 12-6-6  (rest pause set) 

D) Iso Lateral Machine Preachers 
27.5's x 18
25's x 12
22.5's x 12

E) Rotary Calf Machine, w/pauses top and bottom 
270 x 22
250 x 18
230 x 15
210 x 15-7-7  (rest pause set) 

F) Reverse Pec Deck
60 x 23, 18, 15-8-8  (rest pause set) 

Cardio!!! 
Recumbent Bike 
20 mins @ L-12


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> 27 days at 25 mg 1x per day. It was nothing special, didn't really notice anything from it. No big deal at all dropping it.


You have been adding quality weight though. It seems like you've been gaining faster than you had in the past, no?


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> You have been adding quality weight though. It seems like you've been gaining faster than you had in the past, no?


I had gained 5 pounds in 4 weeks, while I gained 4.8 pounds in the 4 weeks prior. It's been pretty consistent.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!!

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed
110 x 11+7
110 x 10+6
110 x 10+5

B) Power Squats, facing IN
*I was unhappy with my depth from last week's video, so I focused on getting much deeper, and pausing in the hole for a split second to not use the stretch shorten cycle. Therefore, weight was less than last week, but felt much better.
+90 x 8
+180 x 8
+270 x 8
+360 x 8
+410 x 7
+270 x 12,11,8

C) Power Squats, facing OUT
*focus was on depth here as well, so weight was also lighter than last week.
+90 x 11,10,20 (Widowmaker Set)

D) Seated Calfs
80 x 20
70 x 16
60 x 18-8-6  (rest pause set)

E) Leg Extensions
90 x 20-5-6  (rest pause set)

F) Stability Ball Crunches
3 sets


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) Low Inc DB Bench 
85's x 8,8,9

B) HS Military Press 
140 x 14
120 x 13
90 x 16

C) HS Decline Press
140 x 15
120 x 15
100 x 19

D) DB Laterals, pause + continuous reps
15's x 20+7
15's x 16+5
12.5's x 18+5
10's x 20-12-10+4 Partials  (rest pause set) 

E) DB Skullcrushers
25's x 16
20's x 15
20's x 4-4-4-4-4-3  (muscle round) 

F) Rotary Calf Machine
310 x 17
280 x 16
250 x 15
220 x 18-8-7 (rest pause set) + 30 second weighted stretch


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows 
140 x 10,10,13

B) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns 
120 x 16,16,14+3 Partials 

C) 45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine
55 x 15
45 x 16
45 x 14+2 Partials 

D) DB Incline Curls
25's x 16
20's x 14
17.5's x 16
15's x 17+12 Hammer Curls 

E) Reverse Pec Deck
70 x 19
60 x 17
50 x 17-9-7+Iso Hold  (rest pause set) 

F) Leg Extensions 
120 x 20
110 x 16
100 x 14
90 x 14-7-5+3 Partials (rest pause set) 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 minutes @L-12


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition/Update:

Weekly average weight of 213.8 lbs, that's down 1.9 lbs from last week. I stopped taking the Dbol, so it's probably water weight drop. 

Average about 4,000 calories per day this last week. Two days were untrackable, so I just made edjumacated guesses on the calorie content.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Shoulder Press
140 x 8,8,13
*Misjudged the weight.

B) Mid Inc DB Bench, full ROM, slow eccentrics
50's x 15
50's x 12
45's x 12

C) HS Chest Press
125 x 15
110 x 15
90 x 16

D) DB Laterals, paused + continuous
15's x 21+4
15's x 15+5
12.5's x 14+6
10's x 22-10-10+6 Partials (rest pause set)

E) Machine Dips
100 x 25
130 x 20
160 x 20
160 x 15
*Couldn't get a good tricep pump with these, so I dud the next exercise to finish them off

F) Cross Cable Tricep Extensions, step back + step in
12.5's x 13+5
10's x 15+7

G) Seated Calfs
80 x 21
70 x 17
60 x 18-7-7+Weighted Stretch (rest pause set)

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 25 minutes @L12+L13


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY:

A) Seated Leg Curls, plantar + dorsiflexed 
115 x 11+5
115 x 7+5
100 x 12+6

B) Power Squats, facing IN
+90 x 8
+180 x 8
+270 x 8
+360 x 8
+410 x 5
+270 x 8, 7
*not feeling great, and reps were way down from last week, so skipped last set, and also skipped next Squatting exercise and did leg extensions instead 

C) Leg Extensions 
100 x 20, 16, 15

D) Rotary Calf Machine
310 x 12,12,19
270 x 12
*tried different rep scheme, didn't like it, I'll go back to old way 

E) DB Laterals 
17.5's x 25
17.5's x 21
17.5's/15's/12.5's/10's x 16-8-6-7  (drop set) 

F) Iso Lateral Preacher Machine
15's x 27,18,20  (long rest before last set, got stuck talking) 

G) Stability Ball Crunches, 3 sets


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) 45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
70 x 8
70 x 8
70/45 x 12/10  (drop set) 

B) Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine 
140 x 17
140 x 15
110 x 21

C) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows 
100 x 15
90 x 16
90 x 16-10-8  (rest pause set) 

D) Iso Lateral Preacher Curl Machine 
25's x 20
20's x 17
15's x 16

E) Reverse Pec Deck
70 x 20
60 x 18
50 x 18-16-13  (rest pause set) 

F) DB Laterals, pauses + continuous 
15's x 20+4
15's x 18+4
15's x 17+5
15's x 15+6

G) Rotary Calf Machine, w/pauses
280 x 20
250 x 17
230 x 20
210 x 20+5 Partials 

Skipped cardio, instead I did... 

H) Neutral Grip HS CS Lat Rows
140 x 14
120 x 15
100 x 16

I probably did too much today, we'll see...


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition/Weight Update:

Average weekly weight of 212.6 lbs, which is down 1.2 lbs from last week. 

3389 Cals (5 days) 
Only 5 days were tracked, the other 2 days were full of catered meals, restaurant meals, and takeout.


----------



## CJ

Yesterday's workout. 

PUSH A:

A) Low Inc DB Bench
85's x 8,8,8
65's x 10

B) HS Military Press
140 x 12
120 x 11
100 x 14-5-4  (rest pause set)

C) HS Decline Press
140 x 14
120 x 14
100 x 18-8-8  (rest pause set)

D) DB Laterals, paused and continuous
15's x 20+7
15's x 19+4
15's x 15+5
15's x 14+8

E) Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Preacher Curls
25's x 19
20's x 17
15's x 17

F) Machine Skullcrushers
90 x 17
80 x 14
70 x 15

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 25 mins @ L13


I'm not making the progress I want, so I'm going to drop intensity techniques and volume on my main lifts. Going back to some Top Set/Down Set training, see if I can get the ball rolling again.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> I'm not making the progress I want


Sir, have you considered trying steroids? I hear that they really work! 🥴


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> Sir, have you considered trying steroids? I hear that they really work! 🥴


He just stopped dbol, which he said "wasn't doing anything," even though he was making killer progress on it, and is benching 85's now.😀🙂😄


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> He just stopped dbol, which he said "wasn't doing anything," even though he was making killer progress on it, and is benching 85's now.😀🙂😄


I was using the 100's a month ago!!!  😔


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Sir, have you considered trying steroids? I hear that they really work! 🥴


Nah, just doing a bit too much. Getting a little cranky elbow tendon, progress has stalled, and the obvious answer (to me anyways) is to go back to basics and assess from there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Nah, just doing a bit too much. Getting a little cranky elbow tendon, progress has stalled, and the obvious answer (to me anyways) is to go back to basics and assess from there.


Bummer dude.Yep, do what you gotta do.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Bummer dude.Yep, do what you gotta do.


It was only a top set though. 

I switched it up recently since then, I'm doing TOO many sets to failure. I think it's hurting more than helping at this point, so I'm resetting instead of bashing my head into the wall. 

See what happens.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A

A) OH HS CS Rows
170 x12
140 x 13

B) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns
140 x 14
100 x 25

C) 45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine
45 x 18
45 x 15

D) Ntrl Grip HS CS Rows
140 x 12
110 x 17

E) Reverse Pec Deck
80 x 14
70 x 14
60 x 15
50 x 20-9-9  (rest pause set)
*first 3 sets I didn't quite feel the rear delts as much as I usually do, so I'll drop the weight a bit next week.

F) Incline DB Curls
17.5's x 28
17.5's x 18
15's x 16
15's x 16
Hammer Curl Finisher, 15's x Rest Pause Set
*went lighter weight, dealing with an elbow issue

G) Machine Lateral Raises
20 x 40
20 x 25
20 x 25
20 x 24
*used machine instead of DBs/Cables, dealing with an elbow issue

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 25 mins @L13


----------



## DEADlifter

I have been having some tendon pain too.  I think we may have both been going a little too crazy.


----------



## FinalOpus

CJ275 said:


> PULL DAY A
> 
> A) OH HS CS Rows
> 170 x12
> 140 x 13
> 
> B) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns
> 140 x 14
> 100 x 25
> 
> C) 45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine
> 45 x 18
> 45 x 15
> 
> D) Ntrl Grip HS CS Rows
> 140 x 12
> 110 x 17
> 
> E) Reverse Pec Deck
> 80 x 14
> 70 x 14
> 60 x 15
> 50 x 20-9-9  (rest pause set)
> *first 3 sets I didn't quite feel the rear delts as much as I usually do, so I'll drop the weight a bit next week.
> 
> F) Incline DB Curls
> 17.5's x 28
> 17.5's x 18
> 15's x 16
> 15's x 16
> Hammer Curl Finisher, 15's x Rest Pause Set
> *went lighter weight, dealing with an elbow issue
> 
> G) Machine Lateral Raises
> 20 x 40
> 20 x 25
> 20 x 25
> 20 x 24
> *used machine instead of DBs/Cables, dealing with an elbow issue
> 
> Cardio:
> Recumbent Bike, 25 mins @L13


Machine lateral raises are really nice I feel the burn in my shoulders more than dumbbells


----------



## CJ

FinalOpus said:


> Machine lateral raises are really nice I feel the burn in my shoulders more than dumbbells


I'm the opposite. I have to go really light on them or my traps want to take over. Felt an insane burn/pump with them today though.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!!

Switched things up a bit, been doing the same routine for about 4 months now, starting to get a bit stale. Nothing too drastic.

A1) Seated Leg Curls
100 x 15,14,10+8 (plantar + dorsiflexed)

A2) Leg Extensions
130 x 15,15,13

B) Power Squats, facing OUT
50 x 8
90 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 10
140 x 15

C) Power Squats, facing IN
270 x 8
180 x 13

D) Rotary Calf Machine
330 x 19
300 x 15
270 x 15
240 x 14 + 6 Partials

E) Adductor Machine
70 x 20,20,20

F) Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Preacher Machine
25's x 17
20's x 16
20's x 14
15's x 19

G) Machine Lateral Raises
25 x 38, 25, 22, 20

H) Stability Ball Crunches, 3 sets

*for the month of January, I've been focusing on Biceps and Lateral Delts, so I'm increasing overall volume for those by adding frequency. I'm training them both 4x per week for the month.


----------



## CJ

I think I'm really going to enjoy the new leg day. My quads are CRUSHED today, and I used so much less load on my back yesterday than I was the months prior. 

I think the stimulus to fatigue has moved in a better direction.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

-Main Lifts: (setting the base, all taken to failure or beyond, goal is to beat the log book going forward)

-Mid Incline DB Bench
90's x 8
70's x 11

-HS Shoulder Press
140 x 11
110 x 13-5-4  (rest pause set)

-HS Chest Press
130 x 15
130 x 11-4-4  (rest pause set)

Accessory Lifts:
-Machine Lateral Raises, 4 sets
-Rotary Calf Machine, 4 sets
-Cross Cable Tricep Exts, 3 sets
-Machine Preacher Curls, 4 sets


----------



## CJ

Pull Day B:

Main Lifts:

-45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
95 x 8
70 x 15

-Plate Loaded Pulldowns 
180 x 12
140 x 15 + 6 Partials 

-OH Grip HS CS Row 
130 x 13
130 x 10
110 x 12-6-5  (rest pause set) 

Accessory Lifts:

-Machine Skullcrushers
110 x 14
100 x 11
90 x 13-5-5  (rest pause set) 

-DB Laterals 
17.5's x 28
15's x 24
15's x 22-10-9+8 Partials (rest pause set) 

-Leg Extensions 
140 x 17
120 x 12
100 x 12-6-6  (rest pause set) 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 minutes @L13


----------



## FinalOpus

Do you do PPL? 3 days a week?


----------



## CJ

FinalOpus said:


> Do you do PPL? 3 days a week?


PPL hybrid. 4 days per week.

Thursday is always leg day, Wed, Sat, and Mon I rotate through Push and Pull. I do a little extra leg exts on Monday, so that I hit quads 2x/week.

Just switched Triceps and Lateral Raises to Pull Day, and Biceps and Rear Delt Flyes to Push Day, to increase frequency without increasing volume.


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:

Weekly average weight of 211.0 lbs, down 1.6 lbs from the week prior. Water weight continues to fall off, I'm feeling great, still pretty lean, so I'll continue to stretch out my cycle.

I just finished 13 weeks, up 9.3 lbs from the start. Was taking roughly 400 mg week of Test and NPP, I'll continue on with just 800 mg Test. I've never run Test this high, so we'll see how it goes. Really looking forward to pinning only 2x/week vs the EOD I've been doing. 🤗

3946 Cals
385g C
295g P
134g F


----------



## CJ

Push Day A:

-Low Inc DB Bench 
95's x 8
65's x 11

-HS Military Press 
160 x 12
110 x 13-8-4  (rest pause set) 

-HS Decline Press
180 x 11
140 x 15-6-5 (rest pause set) *was supposed to hold a weighted stretch at the end of the last rep, but I forgot. 

Accessory Lifts:

-Reverse Pec Deck
75 x 22
75 x 15
60 x 16-8-6+6 Partials (rest pause set) 

-Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Preachers
27.5's x 17
25's x 15
22.5's x 17-6-6  (rest pause set) 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 25 minutes @L13


----------



## CJ

Leg Day A:

-A1) Seated Leg Curls
105 x 16,14,11+7 (plantar+dorsiflexed)

-A2) Leg Extensions
130 x 15,15,13

-Power Squats, facing IN
410 x 9 (I pussed out, could've fought for a 10th rep.)
270 x 12

-Power Squats, facing OUT
180 x 11
140 x 12

-Rotary Calf Machine
330 x 17
300 x 18
270 x 14-9-9 (rest pause set) +3 Partials + 0:10 weighted stretch hold

-Adductor Machine
75 x 20,20,20

-Stability Ball Crunches
3 sets


----------



## CJ

Pull Day A:

-OH Grip HS CS Rows
180 x 12 (added 10 lbs from last time)
150 x 12 (added 10 lbs from last time)

-Supinated Cable Pulldowns
180 x 9
140 x 15
(new exercise, setting a base)

-45 ° Grip T-Bar Row Machine
55 x 15
55 x 13
45 x 15-8-6 +2 Partials (rest pause set)
(added 10 lbs from last time)

-Machine Skullcrushers
115 x 15
105 x 12
95 x 13-5-5 (rest pause set)
(added 5 lbs from last time)

-DB Laterals
15's x 34
15's x 28
15's x 21-12-10 +6 Partials (rest pause set)
(staying light, battling an elbow issue)

-Rotary Calf Machine, with pauses
285 x 20
255 x 15
225 x 13+5 Partials

Cardio:
Yeah right!!!  🤣


----------



## CJ

Push Day B:

-Mid Incline DB Bench
90's x 9  (added 1 rep) 
70's x 11

-HS Shoulder Press
150 x 9  (added 10 lbs) 
115 x 12-5-4  (rest pause set) 

-HS Chest Press
160 x 11  (added 30 lbs) 
130 x 12-4-4 (rest pause) + weighted stretch 

Accessory Lifts:

-Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Preachers 
27.5's x 18
25's x 16
22.5's x 14-6-5  (rest pause set) 

-Reverse Pec Deck
80 x 20
70 x 17
60 x 16-9-7 + 5 partials (rest pause set) 

-Leg Extensions 
150 x 17
120 x 15
100 x 13-7-6 + stretch  (rest pause set)


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update 

Scale is moving up again, this week's average weight was 211.3 lbs, up 0.3 lbs from last week. 

4095 Cals 
385 g C
313 g P
139 g F


----------



## CJ

Pull Day B:

-45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
95 x 10  (added 2 reps) 
75 x 13  (added 5 lbs) 

-Plate Loaded Pulldown Machine 
190 x 12  (added 10 lbs) 
150 x 15+5 Partials (added 10 lbs) 

-OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows 
130 x 14  (added 1 rep) 
130 x 12  (added 2 reps) 
110 x 14-7-6  (rest pause set, added 4 reps) 

Accessory Lifts:

-Cross Cable Tricep Extensions
3 sets, last set did a rest pause set

-Lying Cable Laterals
3 sets, last set did a rest pause set

-Seated Calf Raises 
3 sets, last set did a rest pause set

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 minutes @L-13


----------



## CJ

Leg Day B:

-A1) Seated Leg Curls
110 x 15,15,10+6 dorsiflexed (added 5 lbs from last week) 

-A2) Leg Extensions 
135 x 15,15,15  (added 5 lbs and 2 reps from last week) 

-Power Squats, facing OUT
200 x 12  (added 20 lbs and 2 reps) 
160 x 14  (added 20 lbs) 

-Power Squats, facing IN
270 x 12 (added 4 reps) 
200 x 17 (added 20 lbs and 4 reps) 

-Rotary Calf Machine 
335 x 18
305 x 16
275 x 15-7-6+4 Partials + Weighted Stretch  (added 5 lbs) 

-Adductor Machine 
80 x 20,20,20  (added 5 lbs) 

-Stability Ball Crunches 
3 sets


----------



## CJ

Push Day A:

-Low Inc DB Bench
95's x 9  (added a rep) 
65's x 12  (added a rep) 

-HS Military Press
180 x 9  (added 20 lbs) 
120 x 14-6-4 (rest pause set) (added 10 lbs) 

-HS Decline Press
140 x 16,14, 13-6-5 (rest pause set) + Weighted Stretch 

Accessory Lifts:

-Reverse Pec Deck
82.5 x 17
72.5 x 15
60 x 18-8-8  (rest pause set) 

-Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Preachers 
30's x 16+1 forced rep
25's x 14+1 forced rep
20's x 17-5-4 (rest pause set) 

-Rotary Calf Machine 
290 x 22
260 x 16
230 x 15+5 Partials


----------



## weightlossburn

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update:
> 
> Weekly average weight of 211.0 lbs, down 1.6 lbs from the week prior. Water weight continues to fall off, I'm feeling great, still pretty lean, so I'll continue to stretch out my cycle.
> 
> I just finished 13 weeks, up 9.3 lbs from the start. Was taking roughly 400 mg week of Test and NPP, I'll continue on with just 800 mg Test. I've never run Test this high, so we'll see how it goes. Really looking forward to pinning only 2x/week vs the EOD I've been doing. 🤗
> 
> 3946 Cals
> 385g C
> 295g P
> 134g F


How tall are you?


----------



## Send0

weightlossburn said:


> How tall are you?


5'3"


----------



## weightlossburn

Send0 said:


> 5'3"


CJ is 5'3" , 211 lbs?  Or are you just horsing around?


----------



## Send0

weightlossburn said:


> CJ is 5'3" , 211 lbs?  Or are you just horsing around?


Yes


----------



## weightlossburn

Send0 said:


> Yes


Hmmm... Maybe he's not my dad...


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> 5'3"


🖕


----------



## CJ

weightlossburn said:


> How tall are you?


5'10"


----------



## weightlossburn

CJ said:


> 5'10"


Oh fuck, same here, dad...


----------



## CJ

weightlossburn said:


> Oh fuck, same here, dad...


No child support. I don't know you. Never met your mom. Tell her I said hi.


----------



## CJ

Pull Day A:

-OH Grip HS CS Row 
190 x 10  (added 10 lbs) 
150 x 13  (added a rep) 

-UH Grip Cable Pulldowns 
150 x 12, 12, 10-5-4+4 Partials (rest pause set) 

-45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
55 x 14,13,12-7-5+3 Partials (rest pause set) 

Accessory Lifts:

-Machine Skulls 
120 x 12
110 x 12
100 x 10-5-4  (rest pause set) 

-DB Laterals, paused + continuous 
15's x 22+5
15's x 16+6
15's x 15-9-7+4 Partials (rest pause set) 

-Leg Extensions
155 x 14
125 x 12
105 x 15-6-6+ 0:20 stretch (rest pause set) 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 mins @L-13


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update

Down 0.6 lbs to 210.7 lbs for the week.

3921 Cals
383 g C
259 g P
142 g F

My weight gain phase is officially over, time to pull the plug. Weight has stalled the last few weeks, and I'm actually down 5 lbs from the peak weekly weight. Staying on at this point would only be to simply stay on, it's pointless. Time to get healthy again. 

From start to finish, I gained 9 lbs in the 15 weeks.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update
> 
> Down 0.6 lbs to 210.7 lbs for the week.
> 
> 3921 Cals
> 383 g C
> 259 g P
> 142 g F
> 
> My weight gain phase is officially over, time to pull the plug. Weight has stalled the last few weeks, and I'm actually down 5 lbs from the peak weekly weight. Staying on at this point would only be to simply stay on, it's pointless. Time to get healthy again.
> 
> From start to finish, I gained 9 lbs in the 15 weeks.


I'm at that point myself man , 235 weight hovered and now im back down to 230/231 I'll give it another week or two and then re-evaluate if i need to end the blast , see if I can  break this plateau


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight/Nutrition Update
> 
> Down 0.6 lbs to 210.7 lbs for the week.
> 
> 3921 Cals
> 383 g C
> 259 g P
> 142 g F
> 
> My weight gain phase is officially over, time to pull the plug. Weight has stalled the last few weeks, and I'm actually down 5 lbs from the peak weekly weight. Staying on at this point would only be to simply stay on, it's pointless. Time to get healthy again.
> 
> From start to finish, I gained 9 lbs in the 15 weeks.


Such a healthy otter 🦦


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Such a healthy otter 🦦


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> View attachment 17640


I hate you....


Now if it had Jessica Alba's face, then game on 🤣


----------



## quackattack

It frightens me how quickly you were able to pull something like that out.


----------



## CJ

Push Day B:

-Mid Inc DB Bench 
95's x 7  (added 5 lbs) 
70's x 12  (added a rep) 

-HS Shoulder Press 
155 x 11  (added 5 lbs + 2 reps) 
115 x 13
115 x 12-5-4  (rest pause set) 

-HS Chest Press 
140 x 12
140 x 10
90 x 17-7-7+ 0:20 second weighted stretch (rest pause set) 

Accessory Lifts:

-Plate Loaded Iso Lateral Preachers 
30's x 17+1 forced rep
25's x 15+1 forced rep 
20's x 16+1 forced rep  (was supposed to be a RP set, but forgot 🤪) 

-Reverse Pec Deck
82.5 x 19
70 x 20
60 x 20-8-8  (rest pause set) 

-Seated Calfs 
75 x 15
65 x 18
55 x 18-9-9+ 0:30 second weighted stretch  (rest pause set) 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 25 minutes @L13


----------



## CJ

Leg Day A:

-A1) Seated Leg Curls
110 x 12,12,12+8 (plantar + dorsifelexed) 

-A2) Leg Extensions
140 x 12,12,16

-Power Squats, facing IN
450 x 9  (added 40 lbs) 
270 x 14  (added 2 reps) 

-Power Squats, facing OUT
140 x 15,12,12  (new rep scheme) 

-Rotary Calf Machine 
335 x 17
305 x 15
274 x 14-6-7+3 Partials (rest pause set) + 0:20 second weighted stretch 

-Adductor Machine 
90 x 20,18,18

-Stability Ball Crunches 
3 sets


----------



## Butch_C

Interesting, I noticed you often start heavy with less reps and step down to less weight and more reps. I am so used to strength training where I start light with more reps and step up heavier and heavier until I am at about a 3-5 rep max. Is the method you use better for hypertrophy?


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> Interesting, I noticed you often start heavy with less reps and step down to less weight and more reps. I am so used to strength training where I start light with more reps and step up heavier and heavier until I am at about a 3-5 rep max. Is the method you use better for hypertrophy?


I like it, and it's good for strength too.

I pyramid up in weight for my warmups leading to that 1 top set, but the reps decrease as my weight increases on those warmups, so as to not tire myself out unnecessarily.

This allows me to use a heavier weight for my top set, and get more reps with it. I then do a down set with less weight to get the volume in AFTER the top set, and not before.

My warmups for the top set of squats yesterday were..
90 x 10
189 x 8
270 x 6
360 x 3
450 x 9  (max quality reps, none left in tank)
then the backoff set
270x14 (max quality reps, none left in tank)

Then move on to an assistance lift, 3 sets, first 2 sets leave 1-2 in tank, max reps final set.

Quads are sore as shit today.

It's not too different than Wendler's 531, just more of a hypertrophy rep range for the top set. Goal is 6-9 for top set, 10-13 for back off set, 10-15 for assistance lift after. I don't go below 6's, as pure strength isn't my goal anymore.

The leg exts and curls before are more for warmup, as I've found I just feel better if I do them first.


----------



## Butch_C

CJ said:


> I like it, and it's good for strength too.
> 
> I pyramid up in weight for my warmups leading to that 1 top set, but the reps decrease as my weight increases on those warmups, so as to not tire myself out unnecessarily.
> 
> This allows me to use a heavier weight for my top set, and get more reps with it. I then do a down set with less weight to get the volume in AFTER the top set, and not before.
> 
> My warmups for the top set of squats yesterday were..
> 90 x 10
> 189 x 8
> 270 x 6
> 360 x 3
> 450 x 9  (max quality reps, none left in tank)
> then the backoff set
> 270x14 (max quality reps, none left in tank)
> 
> Then move on to an assistance lift, 3 sets, first 2 sets leave 1-2 in tank, max reps final set.
> 
> Quads are sore as shit today.
> 
> It's not too different than Wendler's 531, just more of a hypertrophy rep range for the top set. Goal is 6-9 for top set, 10-13 for back off set, 10-15 for assistance lift after. I don't go below 6's, as pure strength isn't my goal anymore.
> 
> The leg exts and curls before are more for warmup, as I've found I just feel better if I do them first.


That makes sense. Thank you for the reply. I am trying to read and learn all I can.


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> That makes sense. Thank you for the reply. I am trying to read and learn all I can.


It's not the only way though, many roads lead to Rome. The best path is one you like, that you'll be consistent with, even if it's not the perfect path.


----------



## CJ

Pull Day B:

-45° Grip T-Bar Rows 
100 x 9  (added 5 lbs) 
80 x 13  (added 5 lbs) 

-OH Grip Cable Pulldowns 
150 x 15
150 x 13
150 x 10-5-3+4 Partials (rest pause set) 

-OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row
130 x 11
110 x 13
110 x 11-6-5  (rest pause set) 

Accessory Lifts:

-DB Laterals, paused + continuous
15's x 23+6
15's x 18+5
15's x 18-10-8+9 continuous (rest pause set) 

-Machine Skullcrushers 
110 x 15
100 x 12
90 x 11-6-6  (rest pause set)


----------



## CJ

Push Day A:

-Low Inc DB Bench
100's x 6  (added 5 lbs)
65's x 14  (added 2 reps) 

-HS Military Press Machine
190 x 10  (added 10 lbs)
130 x 12  (added 10 lbs)
130 x 13-5-3  (rest pause set)

-HS Decline Press
160 x 14  (added 20 lbs)
160 x 12  (added 20 lbs)
110 x 18-8-7  (rest pause set)

Accessories:

-Plate Loaded Iso Lateral Preachers
32.5's x 15+1 forced rep
27.5's x 13+1 forced rep
22.5's x 14-5-5  (rest pause set)

-Reverse Pec Deck
82.5's x 19
72.5's x 16
62.5's x 18-9-9  (rest pause set)

-Leg Extensions
155 x 15
125 x 13
105 x 14-6-6  (rest pause set)


----------



## RiR0

I like your routine a lot. Good work


----------



## CJ

Pull Day A:

-OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row 
200 x 9  (up 10 lbs) 
160 x 13  (up 10 lbs) 

-UH Grip Cable Pulldowns 
156 x 12  (up 6 lbs) 
156 x 12
156 x 10-5-3+ 3 Partials (rest pause set)

-45 ° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
60 x 13  (up 5 lbs) 
60 x 13
45 x 18-8-4+ 4 Partials (rest pause set) 
*I love and hate that this machine is so hard. I hate it because typing these tiny weights used, it's embarrassing, but I love the machine because it's so hard, almost nobody uses it, and it feels awesome!!! 

Accessories 

-Machine Skullcrushers
115 x 15  (up 5 lbs) 
100 x 12
90 x 12-6-5  (rest pause set) 

-DB Laterals, paused + continuous 
17.5's x 22+7 (up 2.5 lbs, elbow is feeling a bit better) 
17.5's x 15+8
17.5's x (18-10-6)+4 continuous (rest pause set) 

-Seated Calfs 
75 x 20 
65 x 18
55 x 18-8-9 + 0:30 second weighted stretch


----------



## CJ

Leg Day B

-Seated Leg Curls
120 x 10  (added 10 lbs each set)
120 x 10
120 x 12+6  (plantar + dorsiflexed)

-Leg Extensions
140 x 12, 12, 18  (added 5 lbs)

-Power Squats, facing OUT
230 x 12  (added 30 lbs, same reps)
180 x 14  (added 20 lbs, same reps)

-Power Squats, facing IN
230 x 13, 12, 13  (failed the 14th rep, and missed the safety catch 🤣)

-Adductor Machine
95 x 20, 18, 14+1 forced rep  (added 5 lbs)

-Rotary Calf Machine  (added 5 lbs each set)
340 x 17
310 x 15
280 x 19-8-6+4 Partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch  (rest pause set) 

-Stability Ball Abdominal Crunches
3 sets


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Leg Day B
> 
> -Seated Leg Curls
> 120 x 10  (added 10 lbs each set)
> 120 x 10
> 120 x 12+6  (plantar + dorsiflexed)
> 
> -Leg Extensions
> 140 x 12, 12, 18  (added 5 lbs)
> 
> -Power Squats, facing OUT
> 230 x 12  (added 30 lbs, same reps)
> 180 x 14  (added 20 lbs, same reps)
> 
> -Power Squats, facing IN
> 230 x 13, 12, 13  (failed the 14th rep, and missed the safety catch 🤣)
> 
> -Adductor Machine
> 95 x 20, 18, 14+1 forced rep  (added 5 lbs)
> 
> -Rotary Calf Machine  (added 5 lbs each set)
> 340 x 17
> 310 x 15
> 280 x 19-8-6+4 Partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch
> 
> -Stability Ball Abdominal Crunches
> 3 sets


Hey buddy will you post a pic of that rotary calf machine if you remember next training day? Im not sure if I’ve ever seen one.


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Hey buddy will you post a pic of that rotary calf machine if you remember next training day? Im not sure if I’ve ever seen one.


You've seen them, you probably just call them something different. I had surgery on my foot, so my big toe on one foot has almost ZERO rom, so regular toe presses hurt, and aren't great for me, my ankle rolls to a side to compensate. Makes lunges almost impossible too. This machine's foot plate pivots on an axis, so no toe flexion/extension required.

This isn't my gym's exact machine, but it's this one, a Cybex


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ said:


> -Power Squats, facing IN
> 230 x 13, 12, 13  (failed the 14th rep, and missed the safety catch 🤣)



You didn't mess yourself up did you?


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> You didn't mess yourself up did you?


Nope. I can squeeze out of it.


----------



## CJ

So I've been doing my seated leg curls mostly plantar flexed, only dorsiflexing on the last set upon failure, to squeeze out some extra reps through a mechanical advantage. I thought I was isolating the hamstrings more, but it appears that may have been a mistake. I'm going to do them all dorsiflexed from now on, see how it goes.









						Paul Carter | Hypertrophy | Education on Instagram: "There is a myth that floats around about foot position when it comes to hamstrings and leg curls. - And that’s is if you use plantar flexion you will “isolate” the hamstrings off more. - But this i
					

Paul Carter | Hypertrophy | Education shared a post on Instagram: "There is a myth that floats around about foot position when it comes to hamstrings and leg curls. - And that’s is if you use plantar flexion you will “isolate” the hamstrings off more. - But this isn’t actually what happens. -...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## CJ

Push Day B:

-Mid Inc DB Bench
95's x 8  (added 1 rep)
70's x 13  (added 1 rep)

-HS Shoulder Press
160 x 7  (added 5 lbs)
120 x 11  (added 5 lbs)
120 x 11-5-4  (rest pause set)

-HS Chest Press
140 x 13  (added 1 rep)
120 x 11  (added 1 rep)
90 x 18-8-7  (rest pause set) (added 2 reps)

Accessories:

-Plate Loaded Iso Lateral Preachers
35's x 13+1 forced rep  (added 2.5 lbs)
27.5's x 14+1 forced rep  (added 1 rep)
22.5's x 14-5-5+1 forced rep  (rest pause set)

-Rope Tricep Extensions
60 x 20
55 x 18
50 x 16-8-7  (rest pause set) cross cable machine is out of service, so did these instead

-Rotary Calf Machine
300 x 22
270 x 18
240 x 18+5 Partials

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L-13


----------



## CJ

Pull Day B:

-45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine
105 x 8  (added 5 lbs)
85 x 13  (added 5 lbs)

-OH Grip Cable Pulldowns
160 x 13
160 x 11
160 x 9-5-3 +5 Partials (rest pause set)
(added 10 lbs to all sets)

-OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row
110 x 15
110 x 13
90 x 20-8-6  (rest pause set)

-DB Laterals, pause + continuous
17.5's x 24+3
17.5's x 17+5
17.5's x 15-10-7 +7 Partials  (rest pause set) 

-Cable Tricep Extensions
60 x 26  (added 6 reps)
60 x 20  (added 5 lbs)
60 x 14-7-6 +3 Partials (rest pause set) (added 10 lbs)

-Seated Calf Raises
80 x 22  (added 5 lbs)
65 x 18
55 x 18-8-8 +0:30 Weighted Stretch (rest pause set)


----------



## silentlemon1011

You do a lot of calves amigo lol


----------



## CJ

silentlemon1011 said:


> You do a lot of calves amigo lol


3x per week, 3 sets each session, 9 weekly sets.


----------



## CJ

Leg Day A:

-Seated Leg Curls
120 x 10,10,15+5 Partials (up 10 lbs)

-Power Squats, facing IN
500 x 6  (added 50 lbs, but did not do Leg Exts prior)
290 x 13  (added 20 lbs)

-Power Squats, facing OUT
150 x 13,10,11  (added 10 lbs)

*I was going to do a leg press afterwards, but my quads are absolutely destroyed, the quad pump is painful, there's nothing left to get out of them. If anything, I'll Rest Pause the final set in the future, if needed.

-Rotary Calf Machine
345 x 18
315 x 15
285 x 15-6-5+4 Partials(rest pause set) + 0:20 seconds of painful weighted stretch

-Adductor Machine
100 x 20
100 x 15
90 x 14+3 forced reps

-Stability Ball Crunches, 3 sets


----------



## CJ

Today's Workout:





None. Because the fukkers at the gym changed their weekend hours with no notice. 

Assholes. 😡


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Today's Workout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None. Because the fukkers at the gym changed their weekend hours with no notice.
> 
> Assholes. 😡


Are you sure it isn't because Biden is giving out crack pipes 🙄. 

Or maybe it's because some guy who cross dresses was given a cabinet appointment 😂.

Please pick up on my sarcasm, or I will bukakae you.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Send0 said:


> Are you sure it isn't because Biden is giving out crack pipes 🙄.
> 
> Or maybe it's because some guy who cross dresses was given a cabinet appointment 😂.
> 
> Please pick up on my sarcasm, or I will bukakae you.



Math
It's a direct correlation


----------



## DEADlifter

Those bastards


----------



## CJ

Push Day A:

-Low Inc DB Bench
100's x 7  (added 1 rep)
70's x 11  (added 5 lbs)

-HS Military Press 
200 x 7  (added 10 lbs) 
130 x 13  
130 x 12-5-3  (rest pause set) 

-HS Chest Press 
140 x 12
140 x 10
90 x 15-7-6 (rest pause set) 
*decline machine was occupied 

Accessory Lifts:

-Preacher Curl Machine
35's x 15
25's x 15
20's x 15-6-7  (rest pause set) 

-Reverse Pec Deck
82.5 x 21
72.5 x 18
62.5 x 18-9-9  (rest pause set) 

-Seated Calfs 
85 x 22
65 x 20
55 x 15-9-10+ 0:30 second weighted stretch  (rest pause set)


----------



## DEADlifter

Them


CJ said:


> *decline machine was occupied



At which point I am super huffy and have had quite enough of humanity for the day.  Only people who enjoy writing programs understand.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Them
> 
> 
> At which point I am super huffy and have had quite enough of humanity for the day.  Only people who enjoy writing programs understand.


I'm past being annoyed at this point. The only exercise I care about is the first main lift. I can fill in the rest as needed/avaliable.


----------



## DEADlifter

You mean to tell me you didn't want to telepathically choke them even just a little bit? 

I put a Haitian voodoo curse on a dude the other night for less.


----------



## CJ

Leg Day B:

-Leg Extensions 
150 x 10, 10, 14  (added 10 lbs) 

-Seated Leg Curls 
125 x 10, 10, 13+5 Partials (added 5 lbs) 

-Power Squats, facing OUT
270 x 9  (added 40 lbs) 
190 x 13  (added 10 lbs) 

-Power Squats, facing IN
230 x 14, 12, 8-2-1 (breather set) failed on 12th rep 

-Rotary Calf Machine* 
350 x 17
320 x 16
290 x 14-7-6+3 Partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch  (rest pause set) 
*added 5 lbs to each set

-Adductor Machine
110 x 20  (added 10 lbs) 
100 x 17
90 x 13+7 forced reps 

-Stability Ball Crunches 
3 sets


----------



## milleniumgirl

I have a lot of catching up to do. Subscribing to this interesting log Sir 👍


----------



## CJ

Yesterday's workout. 

Pull Day A:

-HS CS OH Grip Upper Back Row 
210 x 7  (added 10 lbs) 
170 x 11  (added 10 lbs) 

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns 
140 x 13
140 x 12
140 x 13+5+4+5 Partials (rest pause set) 

-45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
65 x 11  (added 5 lbs) 
65 x 12
45 x 16-7-6  (rest pause set) 

-HS Iso Lateral Preachers 
30's x 13
25's x 12
20's x 12-6-5  (rest pause set) 

-Reverse Pec Deck
70 x 20
60 x 17
50 x 18-10-11 (rest pause set) 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike
20 mins @L-13


----------



## CJ

Shitty workout today, bad sleep last night. Haven't had a crap one in awhile, so not worried.

Push Day B:

-Mid Inc DB Bench
95's x 6  (lost 2 reps from last time)
75's x 10  (added 5 lbs, but mehhhh)

-HS Shoulder Press
160 x 7  (same)
120 x 11  (same)
120 x 11-3-4  (rest pause set) lost 2 reps on the RP set

-HS Chest Press
150 x 11  (added 10 lbs, but mehhh)
150 x 9
90 x 17-6-5  (rest pause set) lost 5 reps on RP set

-Machine Skullcrushers
100 x 13
90 x 11
80 x 11-5-5  (rest pause set)

-DB Laterals, holds+continuous
15's x 21+6
15's x 16+7
15's x 16-10-8+6 (rest pause set)


----------



## CJ

First workout in a week, and it was rushed because they now close at 6:00!!!  😡😡😡

Pull Day B:

-45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
105 x 6
90 x 11

-OH Grip Cable Pulldowns 
160 x 12+1 partial
130 x 18+1 partial

-Ntrl Grip CS Row Machine
110 x 13
90 x 17-7-6  rest pause set 

-OH Grip HS CS Row 
130 x 11
100 x 15-6-5  rest pause set 

-Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Preachers 
30's x 13
25's x 13
20's x 14-7-5  rest pause set 

-Reverse Pec Deck
70 x 21
60 x 18-6-6  rest pause set 
*had to skip a set, gym closed. Fukkers.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ said:


> First workout in a week, and it was rushed because they now close at 6:00!!! 😡😡😡



I hate rushing a workout.


----------



## milleniumgirl

I stopped working out at a gym because of the opening hours. I have my home gym. I wish I had machines but space is limited.


----------



## Skullcrusher

milleniumgirl said:


> I stopped working out at a gym because of the opening hours. I have my home gym. I wish I had machines but space is limited.


Does your home gym have cable pulley?


----------



## milleniumgirl

Skullcrusher said:


> Does your home gym have cable pulley?


I have one of those all in one machines and cardio equipment (arm bicycle, recumbent bike, treadmill). Space is limited (it’s a studio).
I have a barbell, plates, dumbbells).


----------



## Skullcrusher

milleniumgirl said:


> I have one of those all in one machines and cardio equipment (arm bicycle, recumbent bike, treadmill). Space is limited (it’s a studio).
> I have a barbell, plates, dumbbells).


I have limited space too, probably about the same as a studio apt.

I have this as my main piece...








						Marcy Cage Home Gym | MWM-7041
					

The Marcy MWM-7041 Marcy Power Rack Power Cage Home Gym - safely do squats, Lat pull downs, & more | visit Marcypro.com




					www.marcypro.com


----------



## milleniumgirl

Skullcrusher said:


> I have limited space too, probably about the same as a studio apt.


I’m trying to sell my all in one machine. I want a rack.


----------



## milleniumgirl

CJ said:


> No leg day today though fellas.... Currently sitting in a tattoo chair. 🤪


I wanna see that tattoo Mr CJ. I will have one soon.


----------



## CJ

milleniumgirl said:


> I wanna see that tattoo Mr CJ. I will have one soon.


----------



## milleniumgirl

CJ said:


> View attachment 18964


Wow very nice 👍 
I’d like to have a gothic one


----------



## CJ

milleniumgirl said:


> Wow very nice 👍
> I’d like to have a gothic one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18967


Is that what you did to poor little CJ? 😳


----------



## milleniumgirl

CJ said:


> Is that what you did to poor little CJ? 😳


Nope …. This is his head tattooed on my left forearm 



CJ said:


> Is that what you did to poor little CJ? 😳


Nope. This is his head tattooed on my forearm


----------



## DEADlifter

Closing at 6pm on a Saturday.  That's some horse shit.


----------



## CJ

Push Day A:

-Low Inc DB Bench
90's x 6
65's x12
*I'm rebuilding my press, so the weights were lighter than usual. I used to keep my elbows flared out pretty much at 90°, now I'm bringing them in to about 60°

-Converging Incline Bench Machine, Plate Loaded 
130 x 9
130 x 8
90 x 13-5-4  rest pause set 

-Converging Shoulder Press Machine, Plate Loaded 
90 x 7
70 x 10
50 x 14-5-4  rest pause set 
*this machine is hard!!! 

-DB Laterals, paused+with momentum
15's x 16+8
15's x 12+7
15's x 12+6
15's x 11-7-7(rest pause)+4+Partials to failure 

-Cable Tricep Extensions
65 x 23
60 x 16
55 x 14-8-6+Partials (rest pause set) 

-OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine, Plate Loaded 
70 x 13
70 x 12
45 x 17

-Cardio, recumbent bike
25 minutes @L-13


----------



## CJ

Leg Day A:

-Seated Leg Curls 
125 x 10, 10, 14+4 Partials 

-Power Squats, facing IN
470 x 6
310 x 11

-Power Squats, facing OUT
150 x 13
150 x 11-5-4  (rest pause set) 

-Selectorized Leg Press
270 x 28
360 x 17-7-7  (rest pause set) 
*I didn't feel this exercise at all, going to drop it, and add a set back to squats, which I feel A TON! 

-Rotary Calf Machine
290 x 18
260 x 15
230 x 15-8-7+5 Partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch (rest pause set, plus intensifiers) 

-Adductor Machine
110 x 19
100 x 14
90 x 11+5 forced reps

-Stability Ball Crunches, 3 sets


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

-OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
90 x 9
70 x 14+2 Partials 

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns 
150 x 13
150 x 12
120 x 19-7-5+Partials (rest pause set) 

-45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
65 x 11
55 x 14
45 z 16-6-5+Partials (rest pause set) 

-Reverse Pec Deck
72.5 x 15
60 x 17
50 x 18-11-10 (rest pause set) 

-Incline DB Curls 
20's x 22
20's x 13
15's x 15-7-7 (rest pause set) 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 minutes @ L-13


----------



## milleniumgirl

CJ said:


> Push Day A:
> 
> -Low Inc DB Bench
> 90's x 6
> 65's x12
> *I'm rebuilding my press, so the weights were lighter than usual. I used to keep my elbows flared out pretty much at 90°, now I'm bringing them in to about 60°
> 
> -Converging Incline Bench Machine, Plate Loaded
> 130 x 9
> 130 x 8
> 90 x 13-5-4  rest pause set
> 
> -Converging Shoulder Press Machine, Plate Loaded
> 90 x 7
> 70 x 10
> 50 x 14-5-4  rest pause set
> *this machine is hard!!!
> 
> -DB Laterals, paused+with momentum
> 15's x 16+8
> 15's x 12+7
> 15's x 12+6
> 15's x 11-7-7(rest pause)+4+Partials to failure
> 
> -Cable Tricep Extensions
> 65 x 23
> 60 x 16
> 55 x 14-8-6+Partials (rest pause set)
> 
> -OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine, Plate Loaded
> 70 x 13
> 70 x 12
> 45 x 17
> 
> -Cardio, recumbent bike
> 25 minutes @L-13


I wish I had a home gym like yours. I need a rack among other things


----------



## CJ

milleniumgirl said:


> I wish I had a home gym like yours. I need a rack among other things


I train at a commercial gym now. My home gym collects dust. 🤣


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> View attachment 18964


thats clean asf bro


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

-Mid Inc DB Bench 
85's x 9
65's x 10
*working on a new arm angle 

-HS Shoulder Press 
150 x 8
150 x 7
110 x 13-4-4  (rest pause set) 

-Converging Chest Press
130 x 12
110 x 13
90 x 16-5-4  (rest pause set) 

-Machine Skullcrushers
100 x 12
90 x 10
80 x 12-5-5  (rest pause set) 

-Cable Lateral Raises 
15's x 18
12.5's x 15
10's x 19-10-7+Partials 

-Rotary Calf Presses 
250 x 25
230 x 17
210 x 16
190 x 17

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike
20 minutes @L-14


----------



## PZT

Missing me some dbs  lol


----------



## CJ

I think every part of my body is sore. Time for 2 rest days. 

"Rest days are the best days, now we sip on aminos when we thirsty" -Biggie


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I think every part of my body is sore. Time for 2 rest days.
> 
> "Rest days are the best days, now we sip on aminos when we thirsty" -Biggie


I recently moved my 2 rest days to be consecutive on the weekend... It's nice to have the whole weekend off for a change.

So far my body is recovering about the same as when I had them spaced apart. Lucky!


----------



## silentlemon1011

CJ said:


> I think every part of my body is sore. Time for 2 rest days.
> 
> "Rest days are the best days, now we sip on aminos when we thirsty" -Biggie



I just took a week off and ate whatever I wanted

I'm fat now

Its hilarious when I look in the mirror, all my glycogen/Nitrogrn retention is gone, not training.


----------



## CJ

silentlemon1011 said:


> I just took a week off and ate whatever I wanted
> 
> I'm fat now
> 
> Its hilarious when I look in the mirror, all my glycogen/Nitrogrn retention is gone, not training.


You are what you eat, so... Muffins. 🤗


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

-Ntrl Grip CS Lats Rows
180 x 12
140 x 12-5-4  (rest pause set) 

-OH Grip Cable Pulldowns 
163 x 10
163 x 8
133 x 15+6 Partials 

-OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Row
130 x 11
110 x 13
90 x 16-7-6  (rest pause set) 

-Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Preacher Machine 
30's x 18
25's x 15
20's x 15-6-4+6 forced reps (rest pause set) 
*these numbers are from the weaker side

-Reverse Pec Deck
70 x 21
60 x 18
50 x 20-11-10 (rest pause set) 

-HS Chest Press
180 x 13
180 x 9
140 x 13

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 minutes @L-14


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

-Leg Extensions 
155 x 10, 10, 13

-Lying Leg Curls 
70 x 10, 10, 22
*i guessed poorly on weight 

-Power Squats, facing OUT
270 x 8
190 x 11

-Power Squats, facing IN
230 x 9
210 x 19
180 x 9-5-5  (rest pause set) 

-Rotary Calf Machine
290 x 18
260 x 17
230 x 18-8-6+3 partials (rest pause set) + 0:30 second weighted stretch

-Adductor Machine 
110 x 22
100 x 17
90 x 13+7 forced reps 

-Stability Ball Crunches 
3 sets


----------



## CJ

No gym this last weekend, I spent the two days moving to a new home, and recovering from the move. Moving sucks, I feel old!!!

It's been a very stressful last few weeks, planning my move, separating from my long time gf, and pretty much starting over. I ended up dipping below 200 lbs, I just had no time to eat. 

It's back to being just my daughter and myself... a new chapter begins.

Back to the gym tomorrow morning... after I make her breakfast and lunch, and take her to school. 😉


----------



## DEADlifter

Good luck in this new chapter of life brother.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> No gym this last weekend, I spent the two days moving to a new home, and recovering from the move. Moving sucks, I feel old!!!
> 
> It's been a very stressful last few weeks, planning my move, separating from my long time gf, and pretty much starting over. I ended up dipping below 200 lbs, I just had no time to eat.
> 
> It's back to being just my daughter and myself... a new chapter begins.
> 
> Back to the gym tomorrow morning... after I make her breakfast and lunch, and take her to school. 😉


Yep, best wishes man. New beginnings can be good.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

-Low Inc DB Bench
85's x 8
85's x 6
65's x 10

-Converging Incline Press Machine 
130 x 9
110 x 10
90 x 12-5-4  rest pause set 

-Converging Shoulder Press Machine 
90 x 7
70 x 10
50 x 13-5-4  rest pause set 

-DB Laterals, full and partials 
17.5's x 25
15's x 21
12.5's x 21-12-17  rest pause set

-Rope Tricep Exts, full and partials 
70 x 23+4
60 x 12+3
50 x 13-7-6+5  rest pause set 

-OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
70 x 13
70 x 10
45 x 17

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 minutes @ L14


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A

*my back is still wonky from moving this past weekend, so I stayed away from failure and intensity techniques on the squatting exercises. 

-Seated Leg Curls 
130 x12
115 x 13
100 x 21

-Leg Extensions 
160 x 15
140 x 13
120 x 14

-Power Squats, facing IN
450 x 5
270 x 12

-Power Squats, facing OUT 
140 x 15
140 x 12

-Adductor Machine 
115 x 16
100 x 11
85 x 12+3 forced reps

-Rotary Calf Machine 
295 x 20
265 x 16
235 x 16-11-12+5 partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch hold.  N(rest pause set) 

-Stability Ball Crunches 
3 sets


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

-OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
90 x 10
80 x 11
70 x 11

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns 
150 x 12
140 x 13
130 x 13+5 partials 

-Ntrl Grip CS Row Machine 
140 x 8
120 x 11
100 x 13-6-5  test pause set

-Reverse Pec Deck
70 x 15
60 x 15
50 x 17-10-7  rest pause set 

-Incline DB Curls 
20's x 24
20's x 13
17.5's x 11-6-5  rest pause set 

-Rotary Calf Machine 
250 x 24
230 x 18
210 x 18-8-7+3 partials (rest pause set) + 0:20 weighted stretch hold


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> PULL DAY A:
> 
> -OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine
> 90 x 10
> 80 x 11
> 70 x 11
> 
> -Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns
> 150 x 12
> 140 x 13
> 130 x 13+5 partials
> 
> -Ntrl Grip CS Row Machine
> 140 x 8
> 120 x 11
> 100 x 13-6-5  test pause set
> 
> -Reverse Pec Deck
> 70 x 15
> 60 x 15
> 50 x 17-10-7  rest pause set
> 
> -Incline DB Curls
> 20's x 24
> 20's x 13
> 17.5's x 11-6-5  rest pause set
> 
> -Rotary Calf Machine
> 250 x 24
> 230 x 18
> 210 x 18-8-7+3 partials (rest pause set) + 0:20 weighted stretch hold


I started doing the back off 3rp sets because of your log. 
It’s become my favorite thing.


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> I started doing the back off 3rp sets because of your log.
> It’s become my favorite thing.


I love them, my favorite intensity technique


----------



## CJ

Today is the start of my cut/cleanup. 4 weeks, then a 1 week maintenence week to coincide with a vacation week, then 12 weeks after that before next vacation. 

I know I'm not fat, I know I should try to add size because I'm small. I get it, but I have no desire to be an extra large human....plus I'm sick of food. 

On 300 mg Test Cyp cruise right now. When I get to the 12 week period, it'll switch to Test and NPP for 6 weeks, then switch to Test/Tren/Winny the final 6 weeks. That combo was nice last year, so I'll run it again. 

I'll start this at 3,000 Cals, training will stay the same.

This morning, just rolled out of bed, 202 lbs. I was at 215 lbs about 2 months ago, but weight just fell off when I reintroduced a little cardio, not even a lot, just 20-25 mins of light pedaling 2-3x per week.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Today is the start of my cut/cleanup. 4 weeks, then a 1 week maintenence week to coincide with a vacation week, then 12 weeks after that before next vacation.
> 
> I know I'm not fat, I know I should try to add size because I'm small. I get it, but I have no desire to be an extra large human....plus I'm sick of food.
> 
> On 300 mg Test Cyp cruise right now. When I get to the 12 week period, it'll switch to Test and NPP for 6 weeks, then switch to Test/Tren/Winny the final 6 weeks. That combo was nice last year, so I'll run it again.
> 
> I'll start this at 3,000 Cals, training will stay the same.
> 
> This morning, just rolled out of bed, 202 lbs. I was at 215 lbs about 2 months ago, but weight just fell off when I reintroduced a little cardio, not even a lot, just 20-25 mins of light pedaling 2-3x per week.
> 
> View attachment 19892


right on man lookin mighty solid for a wookie !!


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Today is the start of my cut/cleanup. 4 weeks, then a 1 week maintenence week to coincide with a vacation week, then 12 weeks after that before next vacation.
> 
> I know I'm not fat, I know I should try to add size because I'm small. I get it, but I have no desire to be an extra large human....plus I'm sick of food.
> 
> On 300 mg Test Cyp cruise right now. When I get to the 12 week period, it'll switch to Test and NPP for 6 weeks, then switch to Test/Tren/Winny the final 6 weeks. That combo was nice last year, so I'll run it again.
> 
> I'll start this at 3,000 Cals, training will stay the same.
> 
> This morning, just rolled out of bed, 202 lbs. I was at 215 lbs about 2 months ago, but weight just fell off when I reintroduced a little cardio, not even a lot, just 20-25 mins of light pedaling 2-3x per week.
> 
> View attachment 19892


Damn.. I'm still so chonky despite dropping a lot of bulk fluff.

Looking good man.


----------



## CJ

Just a 'mehhhh' workout this morning. Sleep and nutrition have been sunpar since I moved out. Getting settled and setting up my new routine has been my top priority, but it's just about all set. Finally getting my mattress delivered this afternoon, been sleeping on an air mattress for a week and a half. 

PUSH DAY B:

-Mid Inc DB Bench 
85's x 6
75's x 7
65's x 8

-Converging Chest Press Machine 
150 x 10
130 x 10
110 x 12-5-3  rest pause set 

-HS Shoulder Press 
130 x 7
110 x 10
90 x 11-5-4  rest pause set 

-DB Laterals, holds + continuous 
17.5's x 16+4
15's x 15+5
12.5's x 16-8-8 +7  rest pause set

-Machine Skullcrushers
90 x 13
80 x 13
70 x 11-6-5  rest pause set 

-OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine, with holds 
70 x 12
60 x 11
50 x 14

-Standing Alt DB Curls 
22.5's x 20
20's x 16
17.5's x 15

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 minutes @L14


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ said:


> Today is the start of my cut/cleanup. 4 weeks, then a 1 week maintenence week to coincide with a vacation week, then 12 weeks after that before next vacation.
> 
> I know I'm not fat, I know I should try to add size because I'm small. I get it, but I have no desire to be an extra large human....plus I'm sick of food.
> 
> On 300 mg Test Cyp cruise right now. When I get to the 12 week period, it'll switch to Test and NPP for 6 weeks, then switch to Test/Tren/Winny the final 6 weeks. That combo was nice last year, so I'll run it again.
> 
> I'll start this at 3,000 Cals, training will stay the same.
> 
> This morning, just rolled out of bed, 202 lbs. I was at 215 lbs about 2 months ago, but weight just fell off when I reintroduced a little cardio, not even a lot, just 20-25 mins of light pedaling 2-3x per week.
> 
> View attachment 19892


You look pretty cut already. I don't see a whole lotta fat anywhere. But we are always more critical of ourselves. I am always impressed by your knowledge and determination. Just keep at it bro!


----------



## DEADlifter

Glad to here you're getting settled in brother.  Looking good.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

-Leg Extensions, pause at top, slow eccentric
150 x 14
130 x 12
110 x 10+5 Partials 

-Lying Leg Curls, pause at top, slow eccentric 
110 x 10
90 x 10
70 x 15+6 Partials + 0:20 second isometric hold

-Power Squats facing OUT (hack squat) 
270 x 8
230 x 10
180 x 12

-Power Squats, facing IN (high bar squat) 
180 x 16
180 x 14
180 x 13-5-6 rest pause set, got a spot on last set, so could push beyond failure. 

-Rotary Calf Machine, pauses top and bottom
295 x 19
265 x 16
235 x 16-7-6+3 partials +0:20 second stretch hold (rest pause set) 

-Adductor Machine
115 x 20
105 x 13
90 x 11+5 forced reps 

-Stability Ball Crunches 
3 sets

-DB Hammer Curls 
27.5's x 19
25's x 15
22.5's x 12-6-5  rest pause set

I'm absolutely trashed right now. Legs are fukkin throbbing jelly.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I'm absolutely trashed right now. Legs are fukkin throbbing jelly.


Your pp is throbbing jelly


----------



## CJ

Back Focus Day:

-OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine, pause at top
90 x 11
80 x 11
70 x 12

-Ntrl Cable Pulldowns, pause at bottom
153 x 11
143 x 12
133 x 13+5 Partials 

-Ntrl Grip HS CS Rows
140 x 13
130 x 14
120 x 14-6-7  rest pause set

-Reverse Pec Deck, pause at top
70 x 6
60 x 15
50 x 16-9-9  rest pause set

-Standing DB Curls 
25'a x 21
22.5's x 15
20's x 13-6-4+7 Hammer Curls (rest pause set) 

-HS Chest Press 
180 x 12
160 x 10 
140 x 10


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS/ARMS DAY:

-HS Shoulder Press
160 x 10
140 x 9
120 x 11

A1) -HS Military Press
140 x 10
120 x 11
100 x 12-5-4  rest pause set

A2) -Rotary Calf Machine
255 x 21
235 x 19
215 x 18-8-6+5 Partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch

B1) -Machine Preachers
60 x 15
50 x 15
40 x 15

B2) -Rope Tricep Pressdowns
32.5 x 22
27.5 x 19
22.5 x 19

C1) -DB Inc Curls
20's x 17
17.5's x 14
15's x 13-6-6  rest pause set

C2) -DB Inc Tricep Exts
20's x 15
17.5's x 12
15's x 16-9-8  rest pause set


I switched up my split slightly to accommodate my gyms earlier Saturday closing time. Finished today's workout in 52 minutes, minus the cardio, so I can get a quick session in before closing time.

It's now basically a modified Push/Legs/off/Pull/Arms/off/off split.

Everything will get hit 2x per week though, except quads and hams, which is 1x per week, and biceps which is 3x per week.


----------



## CJ

Start of leaning out phase. 

201.9 lbs weekly average weight 

3440 Cals 
388 g C
196 g P
110 g F


----------



## CJ

CHEST FOCUS DAY

-Low Inc DB Bench 
85's x 8
75's x 8
65's x 9

-Converging Incline Press Machine 
130 x 9
110 x 9
90 x 12-5-4  rest pause set 

-HS Decline Press Machine 
180 x 12
160 x 12
140 x 14-5-4 + 0:20 second weighted stretch hold 

-DB Laterals, paused + continuous 
17.5's x 21+5
15's x 13+6
12 5's x 19-14-16  rest pause set 

-Machine Skullcrushers
90 x 15
80 x 11
70 x 10-5-5  rest pause set

-OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine, with holds and full stretch 
70 x 13
60 x 13
50 x 18

-DB Incline Curls 
20's x 24
17.5's x 13
15's x 12-8-7  rest pause set 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 minutes @L-15


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!!

-A1) Leg Extensions, holds at top
150 x 17
130 x 13
110 x 11+4 w/o holds

-A2) Seated Leg Curls
135 x 11
120 x 12
105 x 13+4 partials

-Power Squats, facing IN (similar to high bar squats)
450 x 5
360 x 8
270 x 13

-Power, facing OUT (similar to hack squats)
180 x 8
140 x 10
110 x 10-5-5  (rest pause set)

-Rotary Calf Machine, with pauses
300 x 18
270 x 16
240 x 14-7-5+4 partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch hold  (rest pause set)
*the weighted stretch at the end is fukkin brutal!!!!

-Adductor Machine
120 x 18
105 x 13
90 x 11+5 forced reps

-DB Hammer Curls
30's x 16
25's x 18
25's x 14

-Stability Ball Crunches
3 sets

Total Time: 90 minutes from start of 1st work set.


----------



## Thewall

Just out of curiosity, why the higher cruise dosage. I remember in the past you cruised a lot lower if I remember right.


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> Just out of curiosity, why the higher cruise dosage. I remember in the past you cruised a lot lower if I remember right.


I guess I'm being greedy. I want my cake and eat it too.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I guess I'm being greedy. I want my cake and eat it too.


Nothing wrong with that, as long as your health is in check. I know you are at least as conscientious about that as I am. So eat your cake and have a side of ice cream while you're at it 🤤😋


----------



## Thewall

Nice man. 
Ps. Looking good


----------



## CJ

BACK FOCUS DAY

-OH Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
90 x 10
80 x 11
70 x 11

-OH Grip Pulldowns, plate loaded
140 x 15
140 x 15
140 x13-6-6  rest pause set

-HS OH CS Upper Back Row
130 x 9
110 x 12
90 x 13-6-6  rest pause set 

-Reverse Pec Deck 
70 x 15
60 x 17
50 x 18-9-8  rest pause set 

-Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Preacher Machine 
30's x 15
25's x 14
20's x 13-6-4+5 forced reps  (rest pause set) 

A1) HS Chest Press
180 x 11
160 x 9
140 x 10

A2) Rotary Calf Machine 
260 x 23
240 x 18
220 x 13+6 Partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch hold 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 mins 

*great workout, every single rep had a great contraction, done with a purpose. I wish they were all like this.


----------



## CJ

-DB Shoulder Press
75's x 5
65's x 8
55's x 9

-A1) Leg Extensions 
150 x 15
130 x 13
110 x 15-7-6  rest pause set

-A2) DB Laterals, paused+continuous 
20's x 19+5
17.5's x 17+5
15's x 20-11-8+5  rest pause set

B1) Lying Leg Curls
110 x 12
90 x 9
70 x 10-6-4+4 Partials + 0:20 second isometric hold (rest pause set) 

B2) Rotary Calf Machine 
260 x 19
240 x 14
220 x 16-8-6+4 Partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch (rest pause set) 

C1) Incline DB Curls
20's x 21
20's x 15
17.5's x 13-6-5  rest pause set

C2) Inc DB Skullcrusher 
20's x 23
20's x 15
17.5's x 14-7-7  rest pause set

Cardio:
Nope, not fukkin doing it. Nuh-uh!!!


----------



## CJ

That was a... Get a bunch of shit done before the gym closes...workout.


----------



## CJ

Upper Body 

-Low Inc DB Bench 
85's x 8
75's x 8
65's x 10

-HS OH CS Upper Back Rows 
180 x 8
160 x 10
140 x 10

-Converging Incline Bench Machine 
130 x 12
110 x 12
90 x 13-5-4  rest pause set 

-45° Grip T-Bar Row Machine 
75 x 12
65 x 10
55 x 11-6-4+2 Partials (rest pause set) 

-Rope Tricep Exts 
75 x 19+3 Partials 
60 x 15+4 Partials 
50 x 13-7-6+5 Partials (rest pause set) 

-Iso Lateral Plate Loaded Preacher Machine
30's x 14
25's x 12
20's x 13-6-4+3 forced reps (rest pause set) 

-DB Laterals
20's x 25
17.5's x 20
15's x 22-12-10+5 Partials 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 mins @L-15


----------



## CJ

Last workout at my gym. Found out the owner cleaned out the accounts and took off. Closed as of noon today. Last workout was....

LEG DAY:

-Seated Leg Curls
140 x 8
125 x 13
110 x 13+4 Partials

-Power Squats, facing In (similar to high bar squat)
450 x 9
360 x 10
270 x 12

-Power Squats, facing OUT (similar to hack squat)
180 x 9
140 x 12
110 x 12-5-4  rest pause set

-HS Shoulder Press
160 x 10
140 x 10
120 x 12-7-6  rest pause set

-A1) Rotary Calf Machine
300 x 20
270 x 16
240 x 16-7-7+3 Partials + 0:20 second stretch hold

-A2) DB Hammer Curls
30's x 17
27.5's x 15
25's x 18-7-5  rest pause set

-B1) Adductors Machine
120 x 18
105 x 15
90 x 19-8-7+5 forced reps  (rest pause set)

-B2) Stability Ball Crunches
3 sets



Well, I'm off to check out a few other gyms in the area. On the plus side, their Saturday hours will be later, so I can go back to a more traditional PPL split without worrying about missing the 4th workout of the week.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Last workout at my gym. Found out the owner cleaned out the accounts and took off. Closed as of noon today. Last workout was....
> 
> LEG DAY:
> 
> -Seated Leg Curls
> 140 x 8
> 125 x 13
> 110 x 13+4 Partials
> 
> -Power Squats, facing In (similar to high bar squat)
> 450 x 9
> 360 x 10
> 270 x 12
> 
> -Power Squats, facing OUT (similar to hack squat)
> 180 x 9
> 140 x 12
> 110 x 12-5-4  rest pause set
> 
> -HS Shoulder Press
> 160 x 10
> 140 x 10
> 120 x 12-7-6  rest pause set
> 
> -A1) Rotary Calf Machine
> 300 x 20
> 270 x 16
> 240 x 16-7-7+3 Partials + 0:20 second stretch hold
> 
> -A2) DB Hammer Curls
> 30's x 17
> 27.5's x 15
> 25's x 18-7-5  rest pause set
> 
> -B1) Adductors Machine
> 120 x 18
> 105 x 15
> 90 x 19-8-7+5 forced reps  (rest pause set)
> 
> -B2) Stability Ball Crunches
> 3 sets
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm off to check out a few other gyms in the area. On the plus side, their Saturday hours will be later, so I can go back to a more traditional PPL split without worrying about missing the 4th workout of the week.


Owner cleaned out his own accounts and ran? That just seems weird for some reason. Usually when I hear about this it's an employee or someone in their inner circle.

Hope you find a badass gym.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Owner cleaned out his own accounts and ran? That just seems weird for some reason. Usually when I hear about this it's an employee or someone in their inner circle.
> 
> Hope you find a badass gym.


Well cleaned out accts and didn't pay bills or employees, people bought tanning special packages last week, other things like that. 

She was trailer trash, not a criminal mastermind. Old owner died a year or so back, this trash convinced him to marry her on his death bed, thinking she was sitting on a gold mine.


----------



## CJ

Plus side, new gym I just signed up for a free week for, 24 hr access, awesome equipment, specialty bars, a prowler, a fukkin hack squat!!!!! 🤗🤗🤗, hammer strength and cybex equipment, some life fitness equipment too for accessory exercises, multiple deadlift platforms, at least 5 full power cages, DBs to 125 I believe. 

Little longer of a drive, but I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

-Icarian T-Bar Rows
135 x 9
115 x 11
90 x 12

-HS Under Grip Iso Pulldowns
180 x 11
140 x 13
120 x 17

-HS OH Grip CS Rows
140 x 18
140 x 16
140 x 16-8-7  (rest pause set)

-Reverse Pec Deck
80 x 16
70 x 17
60 x 18-10-10  rest pause set

-Incline DB Curls
22.5's x 22
20's x 17
20's x 12-5-4  rest pause set

-Calf Extension Machine
160 x 24
160 x 17
140 x 16-8-5+4 Partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 20 mins @ L-10

*it was all new equipment, so I was figuring out the weights on the fly.

And of course the retard that I am, I dropped a full shaker bottle on the floor, it burst open, and a salty Gatorade protein tsunami was born. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CJ

New gym has lots of new toys I can't wait to use!!!  🤗

There's a HS Pullover machine, HS Low Row machine, and a Hack Squat


----------



## CJ

Some fancy shit I don't care for either, machines that count reps and rest times, lots of fancy cardio equipment with too much electronics and screens, but they also have a Jacob's Ladder, several Concept 2 Rowers, and a couple of Rogue Echo Bikes, so I'm going to overlook it. I may even buy one of these... 😏


----------



## Skullcrusher

mmmm marshmallow


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> BACK DAY
> 
> -Icarian T-Bar Rows
> 135 x 9
> 115 x 11
> 90 x 12
> 
> -HS Under Grip Iso Pulldowns
> 180 x 11
> 140 x 13
> 120 x 17
> 
> -HS OH Grip CS Rows
> 140 x 18
> 140 x 16
> 140 x 16-8-7  (rest pause set)
> 
> -Reverse Pec Deck
> 80 x 16
> 70 x 17
> 60 x 18-10-10  rest pause set
> 
> -Incline DB Curls
> 22.5's x 22
> 20's x 17
> 20's x 12-5-4  rest pause set
> 
> -Calf Extension Machine
> 160 x 24
> 160 x 17
> 140 x 16-8-5+4 Partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch
> 
> Cardio:
> Recumbent Bike, 20 mins @ L-10
> 
> *it was all new equipment, so I was figuring out the weights on the fly.
> 
> And of course the retard that I am, I dropped a full shaker bottle on the floor, it burst open, and a salty Gatorade protein tsunami was born. 🤦‍♂️


You are going to get banned from your new gym 🤣


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> New gym has lots of new toys I can't wait to use!!!  🤗
> 
> There's a HS Pullover machine, HS Low Row machine, and a Hack Squat


Those pull over machines are great! I used one when I was on business travel last week. 😍


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

-DB Shoulder Presses
65's x8
55's x 10
45's x 10

-HS Iso Chest Press 
180 x 10
150 x 10
130 x 10

-HS Iso Inc Press
140 x 11
110 x 13
90 x 14-6-5  rest pause set

-Inc EZ Bar Skullcrushers
50 x 14
40 x 13
40 x 10-5-5  rest pause set

-DB Laterals, paused + continuous 
20's x 17+5
17.5's x 16+4
15's x 16-8-7+6 Partials (rest pause set) 

-A1) Iso Leg Exts 
90 x 17
90 x 13
90 x 13

-A2) Iso Kneeling Leg Curls 
25's x 16
25's x 13
25's x 12

-Cardio
Recumbent Bike, 20 mins @L-11


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> View attachment 20554
> View attachment 20555
> View attachment 20556


Is that a star trac hack squat?


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Is that a star trac hack squat?


Nope, a Cybex. I tried it out, it's fukkin awesome!!!! 

I can drop my ass to my my heels no problem. 

It's going to HURRRRRTTTTT!!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Nope, a Cybex. I tried it out, it's fukkin awesome!!!!
> 
> I can drop my ass to my my heels no problem.
> 
> It's going to HURRRRRTTTTT!!!!  🤗🤗🤗


Looks like a big badass gym


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Looks like a big badass gym


It has some nice pieces. A lot of nonsense too though, but whatever.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Looks like a pretty cool gym.

Reminds me of how excited I would get as a little boy whenever I saw a playground!


----------



## Send0

Nice gym.. looks like you found a good new home


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Bro Bundy

nice looking gym cj


----------



## CJ

Weekly nutritional update

Average weight this week was 200.3 lbs

3197 Cals 
321 g C
230 g P
104 g F

Going to hang out the 3k mark for a bit, see how it goes. Still have a good amount of fat to lose. Pic is this morning.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Weekly nutritional update
> 
> Average weight this week was 200.3 lbs
> 
> 3197 Cals
> 321 g C
> 230 g P
> 104 g F
> 
> Going to hang out the 3k mark for a bit, see how it goes. Still have a good amount of fat to lose. Pic is this morning.
> 
> View attachment 20642


Sir, you forgot to put on your fur coat this morning.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

-Icarian T-Bar Rows
140 x 9
120 x 9
100 x 12

-Dual Cable OH Grip Pulldowns 
70's x 11
60's x 13
50's x 15+5 Partials 

-HS Machine Pullovers
140 x 13
120 x 14
100 x 15-8-7  rest pause set 
*getting a feel for this machine, wasn't concerned with weight, only the feeling. Nice good stretch at the top. Little awkward getting into. 

-DB Spider Curls 
25's x 16
22.5's x 15
20's x 14-5-4+3 forced reps
*i list the lesser reps of the two sides, but they're usually within 1 rep of each other. 

-Weird Rear Delt Flyes Machine 
80 x 24
80 x 16
80 x 15
*Usual machine was occupied. This wasn't a bad machine, but your arm path angles down during the movement. Hard to keep other back muscles from getting involved. 

-Pushups
3 sets at home, I had to rush home from the gym for a furniture delivery, which arrived 2 hours early. 

Cardio:
Skipped, same reason as above


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ said:


> Weekly nutritional update
> 
> Average weight this week was 200.3 lbs
> 
> 3197 Cals
> 321 g C
> 230 g P
> 104 g F
> 
> Going to hang out the 3k mark for a bit, see how it goes. Still have a good amount of fat to lose. Pic is this morning.
> 
> View attachment 20642


You look good, sir. Proportionate, good traps and shoulders. Won’t need to cut much at all.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ said:


> View attachment 20560
> View attachment 20561
> View attachment 20562


That fella in the black sweats doesn't want his picture taken


----------



## CJ

Hack Squat video...(edit, was told its only a 3 plate hack, since 3 plates per side. Didn't mean to be a liar)








						6 plate Hack Squat
					

Watch "6 plate Hack Squat" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




LEG DAY B:

-Lying Leg Curls
100 x 12
85 x 13
70 x 16

-Hack Squats, light reverse banded
270 x 9
230 x 10
180 x 12-5-5  rest pause set
*i love this machine, it hurt so much!!! 🥰🤗🥰🤗🥰

-Leg Extensions
80 x 13
70 x 14
60 x 15
*i legit think these were junk volume. I had NOTHING left after the Hacks, could barely move this light weight, didn't feel it at all.

-A1) Seated Calfs
70 x 33
70 x 28
70 x 23-10-8+6 Partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch (rest pause set)

-A2) DB Hammer Curls
25's x 23
25's x 21
25's x 18-7-6  rest pause set

-B1) Adductor Machine
95 x 12
80 x 14
65 x 15+5 forced reps

-B2) Hoist Ab Crunch Machine
25 x 28
25 x 21
25 x 21-8-4  rest pause set


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

-HS Chest Press 
220 x 8
190 x 8
160 x 9

-HS Shoulder Press 
140 x 12
140 x 11
140 x 9-3-2  rest pause set 

-Low Inc DB Bench 
60's x 8
50's x 9
50's x 8-4-4  rest pause set 
*i was smoked by the time I got to these

-HS Dip Machine 
180 x 13
150 x 15
140 x 15-6-6  rest pause set 

-DB Laterals, paused + continuous 
22.5's x 17+5
15's x 20+4
15's x 17-11-7+7 partials (rest pause set) 

-Calf Extension Machine, with pauses top and bottom
180 x 26
160 x 19
140 x 17-10-7+3 Partials + 0:20 seconds weighted stretch hold 

Cardio:
Bike, 20 minutes @L-10


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

-HS alternating UH Pulldowns
each arm:
110 x 7
90 x 9
70 x 12

-HS OH CS Rows
230 x 10
180 x 15
180 x 12+3 partials

-HS Low Rows
180 x 14
140 x 17
140 x 15-6-6  rest pause set

-Reverse Pec Deck
80 x 16
70 x 19
60 x 22-10-9  rest pause set

-DB Inc Curls
25's x 17
22.5's x 12
20's x 13-5-5

-Leg Extensions
80 x 30
80 x 18
80 x 15

-Kneeling Leg Curls
each leg:
30's x 17
25's x 15
25's x 10+3 partials

Cardio:
Bike, 25 mins @L10
HR~130bpm


----------



## CJ

Hiking today, over 13,000 steps for the day. Light to moderate trails, nothing too crazy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> Hiking today, over 13,000 steps for the day. Light to moderate trails, nothing too crazy.
> 
> View attachment 20886


Beautiful


----------



## ComeBacKid85

I’ve always been a CJ fan. Log is crazy dude.


----------



## CJ

Weekly weight/nutrition update:

Down to 199.8 lbs for a weekly average, a loss of 0.5 lbs for the week. The following are best estimates, as I went out to dinner twice. 

3834 Cals 

384 g C
245 g P
142 g F


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

-DB Shoulder Press
70's x 5
55's x 10

-HS Incline Press
180 x 8
140 x 12

-HS Chest Press
180 x 8
140 x 10
90 x 15
*forgot to rest pause the last set 🤷‍♂️

-HS Nuetral Grip CS Row 
230 x 12
180 x 14
180 x 12

-EZ Bar Skullcrushers
60 x 15
50 x 12
40 x 12-6-6

-Machine Laterals 
70 x 21
60 x 16
50 x 17-9-8


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A:

-Seated Leg Curls 
110 x 10
95 x 12
85 x 13-8-7 rest pause set 

-Leg Press 
90 x 8
180 x 8
270 x 8
360 x 8
450 x 8
540 x 10
360 x 22

-Hack Squats 
180 x 14
180 x 12
180 x 12
*holy fukk do these hurt so good. It's even worse in between sets, it feels like my skin is going to split wide open and my quads come spilling out. 

-A1) Calf Extensions 
190 x 24
170 x 15
150 x 15-6-5+4 partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch 

-A2) DB Hammer Curls 
30's x 18
25's x 16
25's x 15-6-5  rest pause set

-B1) Adductors Machine 
95 x 15
80 x 12
65 x 8+5 forced reps

-B2) Hoist Crunch Machine 
25 x 28
25 x 17
25 x 17


----------



## CJ

Cardio:

Golf ⛳

I wasn't hitting anything straight, walked the course, so I'm already over 16,000 steps today. 

Fukk you, it counts.


----------



## quackattack

CJ said:


> Cardio:
> 
> Golf ⛳
> 
> I wasn't hitting anything straight, walked the course, so I'm already over 16,000 steps today.
> 
> Fukk you, it counts.


What did you shoot?


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> What did you shoot?


Poorly enough that I think I'm done with golfing. 🤣


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Poorly enough that I think I'm done with golfing. 🤣


This is why I just go to the driving range. At the range, no one is aware of how little golf skills I actually have.  😅


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> This is why I just go to the driving range. At the range, no one is aware of how little golf skills I actually have.  😅


We used to ,, kind of go to the driving range. Was really just a huge construction site down the hill from a buddies house and we would hit a few down into there once in a while once every one was gone for the day.. call a shot ya know, off the bulldozer  Whack!!                                             ping*


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

-Icarian T-Bar Rows
140 x 9
120 x 10
100 x 12

-Dual Pulley OH Cable Pulldowns 
140 x 12
120 x 13
100 x 17-6-6  rest pause set 

-HS Pullovers 
140 x 16
120 x 16
100 x 16-8-7  rest pause set

-DB Spider Curls 
25's x 16
22.5's x 15
20's x 14-6-5+3 forced reps (rest pause set) 

-Reverse Pec Deck
80 x 24
80 x 16
70 x 16-8-8b rest pause set 

-Seated Calfs
90 x 28
80 x 20
70 x 21-11-8+11 Partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch hold 

-Cardio 
Recumbent Bike, 30 mins @L10


----------



## CJ

Burned some Cals today. I cut the route short, my hiking partner was a little slow. No biggie, still a god day.


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

-HS Chest Press 
230 x 7
180 x 8
140 x 9

-Inc DB Bench
60's x 9
50's x 11
50's x 10

-HS Shoulder Press 
90 x 15
90 x 13
90 x 12-5-5  rest pause set

-HS Dip Machine 
180 x 11
140 x 14
120 x 14-6-6  rest pause set 

-DB Laterals, strict + momentum
22.5's x 17+4
20's x 15+5
17.5's x 16-8-6+4  rest pause set 

-Kneeling Leg Curls 
35's x 14
30's x 13
25's x 10+5 partials 

-HS V-Squat 
270 x 10
270 x 9
270 x 8


----------



## Yano

https://www.titan.fitness/sale/scratch-and-dent/scratch-and-dent---leverage-squat-machine---final-sale/R400937.html?utm_campaign=email_backstock_cust_2_of_2&utm_medium=email&utm_source=wunderkind&utm_term=triggered&ibx_source=c9jafjvloig92eqqh8b0&ueh=b7a853f6c427825df5ec2e87108e2fcc09d1a2d9d64c6414d70ed4ec65066a12&id=R400937&destination=R400937&item_type=interaction&recommendation_source=platform2&display_order=0&_kx=gjNWa1z2iHADwLSoSQFLhro3pFZJhzc2h0ypdoZrnwc%3D.RTDPcf
		


why this looks sketchy i dont know but the link works ,, scratch n dent squat machine at titan , didnt know if this was what youve been looking for


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> https://www.titan.fitness/sale/scratch-and-dent/scratch-and-dent---leverage-squat-machine---final-sale/R400937.html?utm_campaign=email_backstock_cust_2_of_2&utm_medium=email&utm_source=wunderkind&utm_term=triggered&ibx_source=c9jafjvloig92eqqh8b0&ueh=b7a853f6c427825df5ec2e87108e2fcc09d1a2d9d64c6414d70ed4ec65066a12&id=R400937&destination=R400937&item_type=interaction&recommendation_source=platform2&display_order=0&_kx=gjNWa1z2iHADwLSoSQFLhro3pFZJhzc2h0ypdoZrnwc%3D.RTDPcf
> 
> 
> 
> why this looks sketchy i dont know but the link works ,, scratch n dent squat machine at titan , didnt know if this was what youve been looking for


I would definitely buy that!!! 🥰


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition/Weight Update:

Lost 1.5 lbs last week, down to 198.3 lbs.

3467 Cals
371 g C
235 g P
109 g F

Had an unplanned cheat last night watching basketball. Starting off with apples and nuts, quickly turned into cheetos, fritos, chewy PB + chocolate granola bars. Ended up being a 1,920 calorie "snack". 😳

I still woke up this morning lighter than the previous day, I just wish I made better choices on that cheat. I went into shark feeding frenzy mode. 🤣


----------



## Btcowboy

CJ said:


> Weekly Nutrition/Weight Update:
> 
> Lost 1.5 lbs last week, down to 198.3 lbs.
> 
> 3467 Cals
> 371 g C
> 235 g P
> 109 g F
> 
> Had an unplanned cheat last night watching basketball. Starting off with apples and nuts, quickly turned into cheetos, fritos, chewy PB + chocolate granola bars. Ended up being a 1,920 calorie "snack". 😳
> 
> I still woke up this morning lighter than the previous day, I just wish I made better choices on that cheat. I went into shark feeding frenzy mode. 🤣


Love those days lol, if its a one off they dont have much of an impact


----------



## quackattack

CJ said:


> Weekly Nutrition/Weight Update:
> 
> Lost 1.5 lbs last week, down to 198.3 lbs.
> 
> 3467 Cals
> 371 g C
> 235 g P
> 109 g F
> 
> Had an unplanned cheat last night watching basketball. Starting off with apples and nuts, quickly turned into cheetos, fritos, chewy PB + chocolate granola bars. Ended up being a 1,920 calorie "snack". 😳
> 
> I still woke up this morning lighter than the previous day, I just wish I made better choices on that cheat. I went into shark feeding frenzy mode. 🤣


Snacks don't count when your washing them down with Kyrie's tears.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

-HS UH Pulldowns, alternating arms
each arm:
90 x 10 
90 x 8 
70 x 13

-HS OH CS Rows 
200 x 12
200 x 10
200 x 11

-HS Low Rows 
180 x 12
160 x 13
140 x 15

-Reverse Pec Deck
90 x 16
80 x 15
70 x 16-8-8  rest pause set 

-HS Chest Press 
180 x 9
160 x 8
140 x 11

-Inc DB Curls 
25's x 18
25's x 10
20's x 12-5-5


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

-Lying Leg Curls
100 x 12
100 x 9
80 x 13-7-5+6 partials (rest pause set)

-Hack Squats
270 x 10
180 x 15

-A1) Seated Calf Raises
90 x 22
80 x 18
70 x 21-9-7+8 partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch (rest pause set)

-A2) DB Hammer Curls
30's x 17
25's x 18
25's x 17-6-5  rest pause set

-Iso Lateral Leg Extensions
45's x 15
35's x 14
25's x 14-6-6  rest pause set
*i didn't feel these as much as I'd like. My quads were THOROUGHLY destroyed after only 2 sets of hack squats. That really is a fantastic piece of equipment!!! 🥰🥰🥰

-B1) Adductors Machine
85 x 17
80 x 12
65 x 14+5 forced reps

-B2) Hoist Ab Crunches
35 x 26
25 x 19
25 x 15
25 x 10


----------



## CJ

Current status, still cutting until mid July...


----------



## CJ

Yesterday's workout...

PUSH DAY B:

-HS Shoulder Press
160 x 10
160 x 8
160 x 9

-HS Chest Press
180 x 7
180 x 6
180 x 8

-HS Incline Press
140 x 13
140 x 11
140 x 10

-EZ Bar Flat Skullcrushers
60 x 12
60 x 10
60 x 9-4-4  rest pause set

-Machine Laterals
75 x 23
75 x 15
65 x 15
55 x 16-9-9  rest pause set

-Kneeling Iso Lateral Leg Curls
35's x 12
30's x 12
30's x 10+5 partials

-Leg Extensions, with pauses
100 x 24
90 x 16
80 x 12-7-7  rest pause set


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

-Icarian T Bar Rows
135 x8
135 x 7
90 x14

-Dual Cable OH Pulldowns 
140 x 12
140 x 11
140 x 11 + a few partials 

-HS Pullovers 
140 x 12
140 x 11
140 x 11

-Reverse Pec Deck
90 x 17
80 x 16
70 x 15-6-7  rest pause set 

-HS Preacher Curls 
65 x 12
55 x 12
45 x 13
45 x 13-7-6  rest pause set 

-Calf Extensions, drop sets
200/140 x 14+11
200/140 x 11+8
200/140 x 10+7
200/140 x 12+8


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ said:


> Hack Squat video...(edit, was told its only a 3 plate hack, since 3 plates per side. Didn't mean to be a liar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 plate Hack Squat
> 
> 
> Watch "6 plate Hack Squat" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEG DAY B:
> 
> -Lying Leg Curls
> 100 x 12
> 85 x 13
> 70 x 16
> 
> -Hack Squats, light reverse banded
> 270 x 9
> 230 x 10
> 180 x 12-5-5  rest pause set
> *i love this machine, it hurt so much!!! 🥰🤗🥰🤗🥰
> 
> -Leg Extensions
> 80 x 13
> 70 x 14
> 60 x 15
> *i legit think these were junk volume. I had NOTHING left after the Hacks, could barely move this light weight, didn't feel it at all.
> 
> -A1) Seated Calfs
> 70 x 33
> 70 x 28
> 70 x 23-10-8+6 Partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch (rest pause set)
> 
> -A2) DB Hammer Curls
> 25's x 23
> 25's x 21
> 25's x 18-7-6  rest pause set
> 
> -B1) Adductor Machine
> 95 x 12
> 80 x 14
> 65 x 15+5 forced reps
> 
> -B2) Hoist Ab Crunch Machine
> 25 x 28
> 25 x 21
> 25 x 21-8-4  rest pause set


Hack squats hurt and suck, but I’m convinced make the quads blow up


----------



## CJ

dted23 said:


> Hack squats hurt and suck, but I’m convinced make the quads blow up


Me too. The pump and soreness I get from only 2-3 sets is absolutely ridiculous. 

Best machine I've ever been on to train the quads in a full stretch. Nothing even comes close.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

dted23 said:


> Hack squats hurt and suck, but I’m convinced make the quads blow up


Yes. I keep meaning to put these in a leg day and forgetting to.


----------



## TeddyBear

They really developed my quads in a short amount of time, mine aren’t huge, but I attribute my tear-drop to doing these once a week. More than that grinds my knees and my knees are healthy.

I struggle to keep my butt pressed back on these.

@CohibaRobusto there are always MORE exercises I keep saying I’ll add in. It happens.


----------



## Send0

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yes. I keep meaning to put these in a leg day and forgetting to.


I was about to say something snarky, because for some reason I thought @Bobbyloads posted that. 😂


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yes. I keep meaning to put these in a leg day and forgetting to.


Don't be scared. Get fukkin DEEP or it's not really any different than most other leg press machines.


----------



## Bobbyloads

Send0 said:


> I was about to say something snarky, because for some reason I thought @Bobbyloads posted that. 😂


What I miss? Seen my name notified lol


----------



## CJ

Bobbyloads said:


> What I miss? Seen my name notified lol


You missed leg day, that's what!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> I was about to say something snarky, because for some reason I thought @Bobbyloads posted that. 😂


No I'm the one that actually works legs but don't look like I do. Big difference buddy! Get your peeps straight. 🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> You missed leg day, that's what!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Rough life lately no time for legs lol


----------



## Thewall

Looking good man. Notice a difference staying at 300 cruise now


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> Looking good man. Notice a difference staying at 300 cruise now


Not really, I never really feel anything when on vs off. 

Starting 75 mg Cyp and 50 mg Tren Ace EOD starting tonight though. So weekly dosages will be 262.5 mg Test and 175 mg Tren.


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition/Weight Update 

Down 1.5 lbs for the week to an average weight of 196.8 lbs. 

3370 Cals 
375 g C
239 g P
99 g F

Weight is falling off easily, even with occasional "off plan" meals. I'm going to make better choices on the refeeds though. Kid's snacks isn't the best decision. 

Other than that, no issues so far, staying the course. No need to adjust.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

-HS Chest Press 
210 x 7
210 x 7
140 x 12

-HS Shoulder Press 
140 x 12
140 x 10
140 x 10

-HS Incline Press 
140 x 10
110 x 13
90 x 15 

-HS Dip Machine 
160 x 14
140 x 13
120 x 12-6-5  rest pause set 

-Icarian T Bar Rows
90 x 13
90 x 12
90 x 12

-DB Laterals, strict + w/momentum
22.5's x 15+5
20's x 13+5
17.5's x 15+5
15's x 14-7-6+7 rest pause set 

-Alternating Standing DB Curls
25's x 15
22.5's x 15
20's x 17
20's x 18


----------



## CJ

CARDIO...

This was a lot harder than I was expecting.


----------



## CJ




----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> CARDIO...
> 
> This was a lot harder than I was expecting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21447


holy fuck i'd need a horse or a 4 wheeler nice man !


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> holy fuck i'd need a horse or a 4 wheeler nice man !


Worst part.... Tomorrow is.... Leg Day. 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## CJ

31,282 steps so far today...and counting. 😂


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> 31,282 steps so far today...and counting. 😂


I'll check my Bible but I don't think even the Jews walked that far escaping Egypt .. holy fuck man.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A:

-Seated Leg Curls
95 x 11, 10, (10-5-5) rest pause set

-V Squats
90 x 8
180 x 8
270 x 8
360 x 9
180 x 19

-Hack Squats
180 x 10, 8, 9

A1) Calf Extensions
200 x 22
180 x 16
160 x 14
140 x 16-8-6 +5 partials + 0:20 seconds weighted stretch. Rest pause set.

A2) Reverse Curls
50 x 13
40 17, 14, (14-7-6) rest pause set

B1) Adductors Machine
80 x 16
65 x 14
50 x 18+5 forced reps

B2) Hoist Ab Crunch
25 x 35, 17, 25 (various angles), 25 (various angles)


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CJ said:


> Don't be scared. Get fukkin DEEP or it's not really any different than most other leg press machines.


You would say get deep 🤣
Good shit CJ.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> View attachment 21448
> View attachment 21449
> View attachment 21450
> View attachment 21451
> View attachment 21452


You know these pics are terrific and all but uh where are the pics of you in your boxers or tighty whities?


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> You know these pics are terrific and all but uh where are the pics of you in your boxers or tighty whities?


----------



## Btcowboy

CJ said:


> View attachment 21534


For fuck sakes the first thing I see


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

-Ntrl Cable Pulldowns 
120 x 21
130 x 13
130 x 12

-HS OH CS Row
210 x 11
210 x 11
210 x 12

-45° Grip T Bar Rows 
90 x 10
90 x 9
90 x 12 (last couple I used momentum) 

-Inc DB Curls 
30's x 11
25's x 9
22.5's x 11
20's x 10-5-5

-A1) Seated Calfs 
90 x 26
80 x 24
70 x 23-11-10 +8 partials +0:30 second weighted stretch hold 

-A2) Shrug Machine
140 x 15
140 x 15
140/90 x 14+13

-Reverse Pec Deck
90 x 22
80 x 18
70 x 18-9-9


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Down 0.3 lbs this week to an average weight of 196.5 lbs.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

-OH Iso Lateral Cable Pulldowns 
60's x 15, 13, 12

-OH T Bar Rows
90 x 10, 13
70 x 18

-HS Pullovers
140 x 13, 12, 12

-Reverse Pec Deck
90 x 18
80 x 16
70 x 15-9-8  rest pause set

-HS Chest Press 
180 x 9, 7, 7
140 x 10

-HS Preacher Curls 
55 x 15, 12, 10
45 x 13-7-7  rest pause set


----------



## CJ

Just a short and sweet one today. Have some things I need to do today. 

I'm NEVER buying a house again. I'll gladly pay the HOA Condo Fees because it frees up my time to enjoy the outdoors. 

I feel like I'm getting my life back again.


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> Just a short and sweet one today. Have some things I need to do today.
> 
> I'm NEVER buying a house again. I'll gladly pay the HOA Condo Fees because it frees up my time to enjoy the outdoors.
> 
> I feel like I'm getting my life back again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21875


My first house was 17 years of remodeling staycations weekends fuck it was brutal. 1924 Craftsman over the years we slowly gutted in one room at a time. Everything in that house was beyond repair so even pressure washing  just to  paint the  out side the facia,  soffits and ect   ended up being all rotted. The only thing that wasn’t rotted  outside was the asbestos siding lol.

There really wasn’t a single project that I didn’t have to completely tear it apart and rebuild it. My last remodel was the kitchen and even the subfloor‘s were fucking rotted.


----------



## CJ

Skipping the gym today, I need a day. 

It's been a long time since I missed a day, probably too long.


----------



## CJ

Another short and sweet hike.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Another short and sweet hike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21966
> View attachment 21967
> View attachment 21968
> View attachment 21969
> View attachment 21970
> View attachment 21971
> View attachment 21972


I finally got myself up to 3 miles on the stationary bike ,,, 5 hiking up hill Keyrist Owlmighty ,, you young whipper snappers and your fancy feet !


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY:

-Leg Extensions
130 x 17,13,13

-Lying Leg Curls
100 x 12, 10, (10-5-4+4 partials) rest pause set

-V Squats
90 x 8
180 x 8
270 x 8
360 x 8
270 x 13

-Hack Squats
180 x 10, 9, 9

-Calf Extensions
200 x 21
180 x 13
160 x 13
140 x 14-8-7+4 partials + 0:20 second weighted stretch hold

-A1) Adductor Machine
80 x 14
65 x 16
50 x 18+5 forced reps

-A2) Hoist Crunches
35 x 28
30 x 16
25 x 15
25 x 13

*switching my split up a bit, to accommodate my summer hiking. I don't want to train legs on a day I go for a 3-6 hour hike.

New split is
Tues: Pull+Abs
Wed: Push+Calfs
Fri: Legs+Abs
Sat: Upper


----------



## CJ

Going to post daily snapshots of my nutrition to help keep myself accountable. Too many shitshow days are creeping in, so I'm hoping to shame myself into stopping them,  knowing that I'll have to fess up to them here. 

Look at Wednesday for an example of a shitshow...


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Going to post daily snapshots of my nutrition to help keep myself accountable. Too many shitshow days are creeping in, so I'm hoping to shame myself into stopping them,  knowing that I'll have to fess up to them here.
> 
> Look at Wednesday for an example of a shitshow...
> View attachment 22202
> View attachment 22203
> View attachment 22204


Shame!

Every night is a shit show for me over the last couple of weeks 😂


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ

Yesterday's Workout

Upper Body:

-HS Incline Press
180 x 10, 13
140 x 11

-Nuetral Grip Cable Pulldowns
130 x 13, 12, 10

-HS Chest Press
140 x 11,9
90 x 11

-HS OH Grip CS Upper Back Row
220 x 11, 10
180 x 13

-Dip Machine
150 x 13,12,10

-A1) Incline DB Curls
25's x 16
25's x 10
22.5's x 10
20's x 11

-A2) DB Laterals
22.5's x 17+5
20's x 12+6
15's x 18+2
15's x 13+7


----------



## CJ

Had to make some adjustments for damage control, as you can see by meal 4. Worked out fine in the end, just had to work in a restaurant dinner.


----------



## PZT

Meal 4 details needed


----------



## Send0

I'm so obsessed with tracking that I start sweating bullets when I try to guess the ingredient amounts to enter into MFP. 😅


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Meal 4 details needed


Chicken taco fiesta bowl... Plus 2 slices of pizza.


----------



## GSgator

What are you using CJ to track your meals Is it user friendly ?


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> What are you using CJ to track your meals Is it user friendly ?


My Fitness Pal. 

There's a learning curve, as with anything, but it becomes second nature soon enough. 

Most of us eat the same foods over and over, despite what we think. You can easily save individual foods and meals on the app, for quick logging. 

There's also a bar code scan feature that's very convenient for logging new foods, although occasionally there are some errors in this method. 

Overall, I'd definitely say it's an overwhelming net positive for anyone using it, or a similar tracking method.


----------



## CJ

Weekly Nutrition/Weight Update

Down 1.8 lbs this last week to an average of 194.7 lbs. Weekly calories was 3223 daily. I feel great, energy is great, I'm just not filling out the gym shirts as much anymore. Oh well.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY:

-OH Isolateral Cable Pulldowns 
125 x 16, 13, 14  
*added weight and reps from last week

-OH Grip T Bar Rows 
100 x 11, 13
80 x 17
*added weight and reps from last week 

-Ntrl Grip Seated Cable Rows 
120 x 14, 12, 14

-EZ Bar Spider Curls 
40 x 21, 15, 13, (13-6-6+3 partials, rest pause set) 
*had a great mm connection with these, going to be doing these going forward 

-A1) Reverse Pec Deck
90 x 21
80 x 17
70 x 19
70 x 21-10-9 rest  pause set

-A2) Matrix Machine Crunches 
120 x 30, 22, 15
100 x 28


----------



## CJ

That was a legit hike. 4 straight hours of non stop elevation changes, rock climbing, up, down, up, down, up, down.


----------



## CJ




----------



## presser

CJ said:


> View attachment 22378
> View attachment 22379
> View attachment 22381
> View attachment 22382
> View attachment 22383
> View attachment 22384
> View attachment 22385
> View attachment 22387
> View attachment 22388


looks like oak island cj.... if you find treasure just remember us little guys please lol


----------



## CJ

Burned through a fukk ton of calories today. The 4,000 I ate today was planned, and still a sizeable deficit.


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> Burned through a fukk ton of calories today. The 4,000 I ate today was planned, and still a sizeable deficit.
> 
> View attachment 22411


thats alot of food CJ


----------



## CJ

presser said:


> thats alot of food CJ


That's my average maintenance calories.


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> That's my average maintenance calories.


holy smokes you metabolism is fast as hell


----------



## CJ

presser said:


> holy smokes you metabolism is fast as hell


I'm just always moving. I rarely sit still.


----------



## presser

you are very active also so that makes alot of sense too...


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> I'm just always moving. I rarely sit still.


yeah man you train 6 days a week and hike and stuff so you can use up those calories and then life and fam and all the other stuff and you have yourself a big calorie expenditure


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I'm just always moving. I rarely sit still.


I thought you drove a truck, wtf.


----------



## CJ

presser said:


> yeah man you train 6 days a week and hike and stuff so you can use up those calories and then life and fam and all the other stuff and you have yourself a big calorie expenditure


Only train 4 days per week. 6 is much too much.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I thought you drove a truck, wtf.


Only time I'm sitting. I still get 10k-15k steps at work. 🤣


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> Only train 4 days per week. 6 is much too much.


gotcha for some reason was thinking you did 6 days...


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY:

-HS Chest Press 
210 x 8,8
150 x 10

-HS Incline Press 
150 x 11,10
110 x 13

-HS Shoulder Press 
110 x 12,10,11

-Single Arm Cable OH Tricep Extensions
15 x 10
10 x 13,14,13

-A1) DB Laterals, strict + w/momentum
22.5's x 16+6
17.5's x 17+5
15's x 16+6
15's x 14+7

-A2) Seated Calfs 
100 x 23
100 x 15
90 x 18
90 x 20

-Shrug Machine 
100 x 20,16,16

Cardio:
Stationary Bike, 20 minutes @L9


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> PUSH DAY:
> 
> -HS Chest Press
> 210 x 8,8
> 150 x 10
> 
> -HS Incline Press
> 150 x 11,10
> 110 x 13
> 
> -HS Shoulder Press
> 110 x 12,10,11
> 
> -Single Arm Cable OH Tricep Extensions
> 15 x 10
> 10 x 13,14,13
> 
> -A1) DB Laterals, strict + w/momentum
> 22.5's x 16+6
> 17.5's x 17+5
> 15's x 16+6
> 15's x 14+7
> 
> -A2) Seated Calfs
> 100 x 23
> 100 x 15
> 90 x 18
> 90 x 20
> 
> -Shrug Machine
> 100 x 20,16,16
> 
> Cardio:
> Stationary Bike, 20 minutes @L9


good stuff CJ!


----------



## CJ

Forgot to post yesterday's calories. Weight is just dropping off quickly.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> View attachment 22378
> View attachment 22379
> View attachment 22381
> View attachment 22382
> View attachment 22383
> View attachment 22384
> View attachment 22385
> View attachment 22387
> View attachment 22388


Looks like ,, Bigfoot country. Strange coincidence ?  👍  😃


----------



## Butch_C

Love the hiking photos!


----------



## Gibsonator

CJ said:


> I'm just always moving. I rarely sit still.


CJ aka "the humming bird" yea he might be small but he'll walk 5,000 miles just to show up at your door and tell you his daily caloric intake


----------



## CJ

Gibsonator said:


> CJ aka "the humming bird" yea he might be small but he'll walk 5,000 miles just to show up at your door and tell you his daily caloric intake


It was a low Cal day yesterday. 😘


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY:

I included all warmup weights to give @TeddyBear  a look at what I do in totality. All work sets were taken to the max reps I could do without failing or gross form breakdown. Entire workout was 70 mins in total.

A) -Lying Leg Curls
warmups
60 x 8
80 x 5
100 x 2
work Sets
120 x 11 (6-9 range)
100 x 13 (9-12 range)
80 x 16 (12-15 range)
*I'll add 5 lbs to all 3 sets next week since I did more than prescribed range

B) -Hammer Strength V Squats
warmups
90 x 8
180 x 6
270 x 4
work sets
360 x 10 (6-9 range)
290 x 12 (9-12 range)
*I'll add 10 lbs to 1st work set since higher than rep range, keep backoff set the same weight until I get out of range

C) -Cybex Hack Squats
warmups
90 x 3
180 x 3
work sets
270 x 8  (6-9)
230 x 10 (9-12)
180 x 12 (12-15)
*weight will stay the same next week since within the range, goal is to add more reps next week.

D) -Leg Extensions
70 x 13-6-5 (single rest pause set, 20 seconds rest in between each mini set, each mini set taken to failure)
*this was probably junk volume, as I didn't feel much

E) -Adductors Machine
80 x 13-4-3+5 forced reps (same format as above leg extensions, forced reps was using my hands to assist pushing legs together for a few more reps)

F1) -Calf Extensions
260 x 18
220 x 17
180 x 15
140 x 15-8-7+4 partial reps + 0:30 seconds weighted stretch hold (rest pause set)
*I don't do prescribed rep ranges for calfs, I just use the most weight that I can while feeling the calfs do the work. It ends up being in the 15-20 range.

F2) -Hoist Ab Crunch Machine
40 x 26
35 x 18
30 x 15
25 x 16
*i just go until I'm on the verge of vomiting, then hold the last rep for a few seconds.

Last 2 exercises I alternated set for set


----------



## CJ

Also @TeddyBear , if I was in a calorie surplus, I would've rest paused the last set of leg curls and hack squats. But since I'm in a decent deficit, I opted for straight sets for now.


----------



## CJ




----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> LEG DAY:
> 
> I included all warmup weights to give @TeddyBear  a look at what I do in totality. All work sets were taken to the max reps I could do without failing or gross form breakdown. Entire workout was 70 mins in total.
> 
> A) -Lying Leg Curls
> warmups
> 60 x 8
> 80 x 5
> 100 x 2
> work Sets
> 120 x 11 (6-9 range)
> 100 x 13 (9-12 range)
> 80 x 16 (12-15 range)
> *I'll add 5 lbs to all 3 sets next week since I did more than prescribed range
> 
> B) -Hammer Strength V Squats
> warmups
> 90 x 8
> 180 x 6
> 270 x 4
> work sets
> 360 x 10 (6-9 range)
> 290 x 12 (9-12 range)
> *I'll add 10 lbs to 1st work set since higher than rep range, keep backoff set the same weight until I get out of range
> 
> C) -Cybex Hack Squats
> warmups
> 90 x 3
> 180 x 3
> work sets
> 270 x 8  (6-9)
> 230 x 10 (9-12)
> 180 x 12 (12-15)
> *weight will stay the same next week since within the range, goal is to add more reps next week.
> 
> D) -Leg Extensions
> 70 x 13-6-5 (single rest pause set, 20 seconds rest in between each mini set, each mini set taken to failure)
> *this was probably junk volume, as I didn't feel much
> 
> E) -Adductors Machine
> 80 x 13-4-3+5 forced reps (same format as above leg extensions, forced reps was using my hands to assist pushing legs together for a few more reps)
> 
> F1) -Calf Extensions
> 260 x 18
> 220 x 17
> 180 x 15
> 140 x 15-8-7+4 partial reps + 0:30 seconds weighted stretch hold (rest pause set)
> *I don't do prescribed rep ranges for calfs, I just use the most weight that I can while feeling the calfs do the work. It ends up being in the 15-20 range.
> 
> F2) -Hoist Ab Crunch Machine
> 40 x 26
> 35 x 18
> 30 x 15
> 25 x 16
> *i just go until I'm on the verge of vomiting, then hold the last rep for a few seconds.
> 
> Last 2 exercises I alternated set for set


Great example for Ted. And I am sure your warmups are with intent.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Great example for Ted. And I am sure your warmups are with intent.


Yes, the warmup reps are treated as though they're work reps, no wasted opportunities. I don't just rip through them, I'm using it as an opportunity to get perfect reps in, lock in good form, and feel the muscle I'm trying to hit.


----------



## CJ

UPPER BODY:

Here it is @TeddyBear. I know it doesn't look like much, but every set was taken to failure or Beyond. Only 20 total work sets, that's it. I have nothing left in me, a toddler could easily whoop my ass right now. My arms are throbbing typing this. Between yesterday and today, I need 2 days off to recover. Entire workout was 75 minutes long.

A) -HS Incline Press
warmups
50 x 10
90 x 8
140 x 5
180 x 3
Work Sets
220 x 11  (6-9)
180 x 11-3-3  rest pause set  (9-12)

B) -HS Supinated Pulldowns
warmups
50 x 10
90 x 8
140 x 5
180 x 3
Work Sets
230 x 7  (6-9)  add 10 lbs next weel
180 x 12-4-4  rest pause set  (9-12)

C) -HS Chest Press
no warmups necessary
160 x 3 -bailed, knew this was too light
180 x 10  (6-9)  add 10 lbs next week
140 x 11-4-4  rest pause set  (9-12)

D) -HS OH Chest Supp Rows
no warmup necessary
240 x 14  (6-9) much too light, add 30 lbs next week
210 x 14-6-5  rest pause set (9-12) add 10 lbs next week

E1) -Machine Dips (10-15)
no warmups necessary
150 x 14
150 x 11
120 x 11-6-6  rest pause set

E2) -Ab Crunch Machine, 3 quality sets
no warmups
45 x 17
30 x 17
25 x 21

F1) -Incline DB Curls (10-15)
no warmups
30's x 11
25's x 10
20's x 11-6-4+6 hammer curls (rest pause set)

F2) -DB Lateral Raises, strict+momentum  (15-20)
no warmups
22.5's x 17+4
20's x 14+5
17.5's x 17-11-9+8 w/momentum  (rest pause set)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> UPPER BODY:
> 
> Here it is @TeddyBear. I know it doesn't look like much, but every set was taken to failure or Beyond. Only 20 total work sets, that's it. I have nothing left in me, a toddler could easily whoop my ass right now. My arms are throbbing typing this. Between yesterday and today, I need 2 days off to recover. Entire workout was 75 minutes long.
> 
> A) -HS Incline Press
> warmups
> 50 x 10
> 90 x 8
> 140 x 5
> 180 x 3
> Work Sets
> 220 x 11  (6-9)
> 180 x 11-3-3  rest pause set  (9-12)
> 
> B) -HS Supinated Pulldowns
> warmups
> 50 x 10
> 90 x 8
> 140 x 5
> 180 x 3
> Work Sets
> 230 x 7  (6-9)  add 10 lbs next weel
> 180 x 12-4-4  rest pause set  (9-12)
> 
> C) -HS Chest Press
> no warmups necessary
> 160 x 3 -bailed, knew this was too light
> 180 x 10  (6-9)  add 10 lbs next week
> 140 x 11-4-4  rest pause set  (9-12)
> 
> D) -HS OH Chest Supp Rows
> no warmup necessary
> 240 x 14  (6-9) much too light, add 30 lbs next week
> 210 x 14-6-5  rest pause set (9-12) add 10 lbs next week
> 
> E1) -Machine Dips (10-15)
> no warmups necessary
> 150 x 14
> 150 x 11
> 120 x 11-6-6  rest pause set
> 
> E2) -Ab Crunch Machine, 3 quality sets
> no warmups
> 45 x 17
> 30 x 17
> 25 x 21
> 
> F1) -Incline DB Curls (10-15)
> no warmups
> 30's x 11
> 25's x 10
> 20's x 11-6-4+6 hammer curls (rest pause set)
> 
> F2) -DB Lateral Raises, strict+momentum  (15-20)
> no warmups
> 22.5's x 17+4
> 20's x 14+5
> 17.5's x 17-11-9+8 w/momentum  (rest pause set)


See, I feel like that is too many warm up sets still. I have nothing to back that up nor do I think my way is right, but tell me why you do that many.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> See, I feel like that is too many warm up sets still. I have nothing to back that up nor do I think my way is right, but tell me why you do that many.


Only a single exercise each for push and pull had any warmup sets. 🤣

But to answer in better detail, the warmup weights just happened to be the plates and quarters I added, so hence the 50, 90, 140, 180.

I guess the 50 could've been skipped, but it's a nice light weight to get blood flowing, and a good stretch, get the muscles awake.


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> LEG DAY:
> 
> I included all warmup weights to give @TeddyBear  a look at what I do in totality. All work sets were taken to the max reps I could do without failing or gross form breakdown. Entire workout was 70 mins in total.
> 
> A) -Lying Leg Curls
> warmups
> 60 x 8
> 80 x 5
> 100 x 2
> work Sets
> 120 x 11 (6-9 range)
> 100 x 13 (9-12 range)
> 80 x 16 (12-15 range)
> *I'll add 5 lbs to all 3 sets next week since I did more than prescribed range
> 
> B) -Hammer Strength V Squats
> warmups
> 90 x 8
> 180 x 6
> 270 x 4
> work sets
> 360 x 10 (6-9 range)
> 290 x 12 (9-12 range)
> *I'll add 10 lbs to 1st work set since higher than rep range, keep backoff set the same weight until I get out of range
> 
> C) -Cybex Hack Squats
> warmups
> 90 x 3
> 180 x 3
> work sets
> 270 x 8  (6-9)
> 230 x 10 (9-12)
> 180 x 12 (12-15)
> *weight will stay the same next week since within the range, goal is to add more reps next week.
> 
> D) -Leg Extensions
> 70 x 13-6-5 (single rest pause set, 20 seconds rest in between each mini set, each mini set taken to failure)
> *this was probably junk volume, as I didn't feel much
> 
> E) -Adductors Machine
> 80 x 13-4-3+5 forced reps (same format as above leg extensions, forced reps was using my hands to assist pushing legs together for a few more reps)
> 
> F1) -Calf Extensions
> 260 x 18
> 220 x 17
> 180 x 15
> 140 x 15-8-7+4 partial reps + 0:30 seconds weighted stretch hold (rest pause set)
> *I don't do prescribed rep ranges for calfs, I just use the most weight that I can while feeling the calfs do the work. It ends up being in the 15-20 range.
> 
> F2) -Hoist Ab Crunch Machine
> 40 x 26
> 35 x 18
> 30 x 15
> 25 x 16
> *i just go until I'm on the verge of vomiting, then hold the last rep for a few seconds.
> 
> Last 2 exercises I alternated set for set


great job CJ... looks like you def killed that workout


----------



## PZT

@CJ are you running CD2.0 or another one?


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> @CJ are you running CD2.0 or another one?


Nope, just my own thing I wrote up.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Nope, just my own thing I wrote up.


Always reinventing the wheel 🙄

Kidding


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Always reinventing the wheel 🙄
> 
> Kidding


Nahhh, heavily influenced by Joe Bennett, John Meadows, and Jordan Peters.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Nahhh, heavily influenced by Joe Bennett, John Meadows, and Jordan Peters.


So serious today 😂


----------



## CJ

Quads are definitely growing since I started hack squatting.


----------



## Send0

But it's doing nothing for your tiny pp area 😢


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> But it's doing nothing for your tiny pp area 😢
> 
> View attachment 22617


Makes it look even smaller in fact 🙈

Time to go back to skinny quads. 👍


----------



## Gibsonator

Yea for sure CJ needs some pp gainz. Check out the Hydromax bruh


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Down another 1.6 lbs this week to 193.1 lb weekly average weight. I'm down 8.8 lbs in the last 7 weeks.

Had  an unplanned cheat last night, got out of hand a bit, I'll just call it my refeed and keep pressing on...


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:
> 
> Down another 1.6 lbs this week to 193.1 lb weekly average weight. I'm down 8.8 lbs in the last 7 weeks.
> 
> Had  an unplanned cheat last night, got out of hand a bit, I'll just call it my refeed and keep pressing on...
> 
> View attachment 22653


good stuff CJ


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY:

A) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns 
160 x 10
140 x 15
120 x 18

B) OH Grip T-Bar Rows
115 x 10
100 x 13
90 x 15

C) HS Pullovers 
180 x 12
160 x 12
140 x 10

D) OH Single Arm Cable Extensions 
15 x 14
15 x 12
10 x 15-6-5  rest pause set 

E1) Reverse Pec Deck 
95 x 18
85 x 17
75 x 16-8-7  rest pause set 

E2) Hoist Ab Crunches 
35 x 26
30 x 18
25 x 20


----------



## CJ

Progress is being made, just about an 8 month difference...


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Progress is being made, just about an 8 month difference...
> 
> View attachment 22710


Are you really stopping blasts after this, or are you going to try for another push to hit 200lbs lean?

I'm just thinking if this is the last 8 months of gains looks like, then what do the next 8 look like?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Are you really stopping blasts after this, or are you going to try for another push to hit 200lbs lean?
> 
> I'm just thinking if this is the last 8 months of gains looks like, then what do the next 8 look like?


Pulling the level, but in a different way. 

Still want to improve, but not doing the bulk, cut, bulk, cut stuff anymore. I'm done with stuffing my face until my stomach may burst, I'm done with feeling like shit for months on end. It can't be healthy. 

It'll be along the lines of what Bricks and Rir0 say, small calorie surpluses over a longer time frame, keep from gaining too much fat, keep the hunger going for as long as possible. 

200 was just a nice round number, it's not what I'll base my success or self worth on.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY:

A) HS Chest Press
220 x 8
180 x 9
140 x 9

B) HS Shoulder Press
180 x 7
140 x 10
110 x 13

C) HS Incline Press
180 x 8
140 x 11
110 x 14

D) DB Incline Curls
30's x 13
25's x 11
20's x 11-5-4+5 Hammer Curls  (rest pause set)

E1) Calf Extensions
300/200 x 16+8
260/160 x 12+9
220/120 x 14+8+5 partials

E2) D Laterals, strict + w/momentum
22.5's x 18+6
17.5's x 19+5
15's x 18-12-10+4 w/momentum + 3 partials (rest pause set)

F) Machine Chest Flyes 
85 x 20
Did a single set to see how these felt. Felt great, will add it in.


----------



## CJ

Cardio!!!







I thought I broke my leg on the climb in the pic above. It was fairly steep, a hands and knees climb. My footing slipped, and I smashed my shin on the rock. For about 30 seconds I was certain I smashed my tibia. Escaped with just a really good cut.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Cardio!!!
> 
> View attachment 22728
> View attachment 22729
> View attachment 22730
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I broke my leg on the climb in the pic above. It was fairly steep, a hands and knees climb. My footing slipped, and I smashed my shin on the rock. For about 30 seconds I was certain I smashed my tibia. Escaped with just a really good cut.


I need you to be injured with me. If I can't grow because of injuries then I demand that someone else suffers down here with me 😅


----------



## GSgator

Send0 said:


> I need you to be injured with me. If I can't grow because of injuries then I demand that someone else suffers down here with me 😅


It’s a shitty club to be apart of and I don’t want my membership anymore lol.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!! 

A) Lying Leg Curls 
125 x 8
105 x 11
85 x 16-6-4+5 partials (rest pause set) 

B) Hack Squats 
320 x 6
270 x 8
230 x 8-4-3  (rest pause set) 
*most crazy intense pump ever. Took a few minutes to get off the machine, and when I walked away, I only made it the benches and had to sit down again. Quads felt like they were going to burst through the skin.

C) Leg Extensions 
70 x 14
70 x 12
70 x 12-5-5  (rest pause set) 
*I'm not sure if these are junk sets or not, the drop off in feel/pump is very extreme compared to the hacks, and I can barely lift any weight. 

D) Adductors Machine 
80 x 15-4-2+4 forced reps (rest pause set) 

E) Calf Extensions, long pauses top and bottom
250 x 15
210 x 15
170 x 16
130 x 16-7-6+6 partials + 0:30 seconds weighted stretch hold 

E2) Hoist Ab Crunches, w/pauses
35 x 25
30 x 16
25 x 17
longer break 
25 x 21

*i could've skipped the Leg Exts and Adductors and still had a great workout...🤔🤔🤔


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I thought I broke my leg on the climb in the pic above. It was fairly steep, a hands and knees climb. My footing slipped, and I smashed my shin on the rock. For about 30 seconds I was certain I smashed my tibia. Escaped with just a really good cut.


We don't need another effed up calf on you man.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ said:


> LEG DAY!!!!
> 
> A) Lying Leg Curls
> 125 x 8
> 105 x 11
> 85 x 16-6-4+5 partials (rest pause set)
> 
> B) Hack Squats
> 320 x 6
> 270 x 8
> 230 x 8-4-3  (rest pause set)
> *most crazy intense pump ever. Took a few minutes to get off the machine, and when I walked away, I only made it the benches and had to sit down again. Quads felt like they were going to burst through the skin.
> 
> C) Leg Extensions
> 70 x 14
> 70 x 12
> 70 x 12-5-5  (rest pause set)
> *I'm not sure if these are junk sets or not, the drop off in feel/pump is very extreme compared to the hacks, and I can barely lift any weight.
> 
> D) Adductors Machine
> 80 x 15-4-2+4 forced reps (rest pause set)
> 
> E) Calf Extensions, long pauses top and bottom
> 250 x 15
> 210 x 15
> 170 x 16
> 130 x 16-7-6+6 partials + 0:30 seconds weighted stretch hold
> 
> E2) Hoist Ab Crunches, w/pauses
> 35 x 25
> 30 x 16
> 25 x 17
> longer break
> 25 x 21
> 
> *i could've skipped the Leg Exts and Adductors and still had a great workout...🤔🤔🤔


That is some serious work, brother.


----------



## CJ

I ditched full upper body day on Saturday in favor of going back to a rotating PPL. It was too much in one day, so I pulled the ripcord and bailed  

PULL DAY B:

A) HS Supinated Pulldowns 
180 x 12
160 x 12
140 x 13

B) OH Grip HS CS Row 
220 x 13
220 x 11
180 x 16

C) Plate Loaded Machine Shrugs, w/holds 
140 x 16
120 x 19
90 x 22-8-8  rest pause set

D) Reverse Pec Deck
95 x 21
85 x 17
75 x 16-9-7  rest pause set

E1) Machine Dips
150 x 15
130 x 13
110 x 15-6-6
*the arc of this machine is fantastic, you get much more elbow flexion than you do shoulder. Really hits the triceps while keeping your shoulders in a safe position. 

E2) Hoist Ab Crunches
35 x 25
30 x 20
25 x 26


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ said:


> Pulling the level, but in a different way.
> 
> Still want to improve, but not doing the bulk, cut, bulk, cut stuff anymore. I'm done with stuffing my face until my stomach may burst, I'm done with feeling like shit for months on end. It can't be healthy.
> 
> It'll be along the lines of what Bricks and Rir0 say, small calorie surpluses over a longer time frame, keep from gaining too much fat, keep the hunger going for as long as possible.
> 
> 200 was just a nice round number, it's not what I'll base my success or self worth on.


(Darth Sideous Voice) No, no, no. Join me and let the numbers define your worth. Feel the rush of instant water size from the bulk, the crippling fear of falling into obesity, the drastic cut that loses gains.

(Yoda) Surplus, small calories you should. Bulk leads to fat, fat leads to cut, cut leads to suffering.

(Ted) Why’s your arm look small in general? Are your arms 1.5 feet long?


----------



## CJ

TeddyBear said:


> (Ted) Why’s your arm look small in general? Are your arms 1.5 feet long?


My bicep is long, I can only get one finger between the insertion and elbow, and it grows wide instead of up. I don't have a nice peaky bicep....yet.


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ said:


> My bicep is long, I can only get one finger between the insertion and elbow, and it grows wide instead of up. I don't have a nice peaky bicep....yet.


Same for me, except it’s not big yet. The head nearly goes end to end too. So from the side is my better angle, head on they look thin

I’m pretty sure you and I have similar frames and builds, you’ve just been training longer and more consistently


----------



## CJ

TeddyBear said:


> Same for me, except it’s not big yet. The head nearly goes end to end too. So from the side is my better angle, head on they look thin
> 
> I’m pretty sure you and I have similar frames and builds, you’ve just been training longer and more consistently


I'm constantly fighting the urge to program in an arm day. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ said:


> I'm constantly fighting the urge to program in an arm day. 🤣🤣🤣


I don’t see why not.
My arms have only grown this winter BECAUSE I did.


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> I'm constantly fighting the urge to program in an arm day. 🤣🤣🤣


I mean that’s what hunter does but hunter is on a different level than all of us  and is at the point of needing to worry about bringing up body parts


----------



## CJ

TeddyBear said:


> I don’t see why not.
> My arms have only grown this winter BECAUSE I did.


I'm not listening!!!


----------



## CJ

E


RiR0 said:


> I mean that’s what hunter does but hunter is on a different level than all of us  and is at the point of needing to worry about bringing up body parts


Exactly, I need to bring up EVERYTHING!!!  🤣


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> E
> 
> Exactly, I need to bring up EVERYTHING!!!  🤣


That’s why Dante likes guys to stick with the 2 way split for a while. 
Dusty used it to turn pro and he’s a super heavy


----------



## Yano

One guys arms I always liked was Robbie Robinsons , guy had great peaks.


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update 

Up 0.6 lbs this week to a 193.7 average. I'm about halfway done with this fat loss phase, currently down 8.2 lbs in 8 weeks. 

Planning to cut some additional fats from my diet going forward. First change will be fortified egg whites for breakfast instead of whole eggs, and no longer using olive oil to cook them in. 

That simple change will drop 25g of fats from my daily totals, while keeping food volume basically the same.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B

A) HS Incline Chest Press 
240 x 8  (LW:220x11) 
180 x 11
180 x 9

B) HS Chest Press 
160 x 10
160 x 8
140 x 10

C) Cable Shoulder Press 
70 x 10
60 x 12
50 x 13+2 partials 

D) DB Laterals, pause + continuous 
22.5's x 14+5
17.5's x 14+5
15's x 19-11-8+7 w/momentum (rest pause set) 

E) EZ Bar Spider Curls
50 x 16
50 x 10
40 x 15-6-6+6 partials (rest pause set) 

F) Hoist Ab Crunches
35 x 34
35 x 15
25 x 29

G) Pec Deck, with pauses 
120 x 16


----------



## CJ

Today's hike, same as last week. I shaved 19 minutes off my time, cardio is getting better, even on a little Tren. See if I can get it down to sub 2 hours.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A

A) Vertical Cable Pulldowns 
160 x 10
120 x 18 (too light) 
125 x 15

B) Icarian T Bar Rows 
100 x 13
100 x 11
100 x 10

C) HS Supinated Pulldowns 
130 x 14
130 x 13
130 x 12

D) DB Shrugs, w/pauses 
60's x 20-11-9  (rest pause set) 

E) Reverse Pec Deck
100 x 17
90 x 15
80 x 15-8-7  (rest pause set) 

F) EZ Bar Incline Skullcrushers
B+30 x 15
B+30 x 10
B+20 x 13-6-5+2 partials (rest pause set) 

G) Straight Leg Calfs, on V Squat Machine 
90 x 36
130 x 17
130 x 13-7-6+6 partials + 45 second weighted stretch hold 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes


----------



## Butch_C

Do you do warm up sets?


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> Do you do warm up sets?


Warmups..

Before the Vert Pulldowns
70 x 10
100 x 5
120 x 3

Before T Bar Rows
45 x 5

That's all the warmups that I did. Plenty warmed up by that point.


----------



## DEADlifter

You've been hiking a lot.  Are you searching for sasquatch?

I ask because I have seen Harry and the Hendersons about 100 times.  I can help.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> You've been hiking a lot.  Are you searching for sasquatch?


No, I'm running from the saquatch hunters. I'm the hunted!!!


----------



## snake

CJ said:


> View attachment 23062


When you post pics, please hold the camera level. Damn amateurs


----------



## CJ

snake said:


> When you post pics, please hold the camera level. Damn amateurs


That is level. It's looking straight down, I had to climb up that rock face on my hike.


----------



## snake

CJ said:


> That is level. It's looking straight down, I had to climb up that rock face on my hike.


Just bustin ball brother. Yeah that's flat if you're a goat.


----------



## GSgator

That’s looks like a blast . I’ve got to get out this summer and hit some trails my shoulder should be GTG for the foot trails definitely no climbing yet .


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> No, I'm running from the saquatch hunters. I'm the hunted!!!


Have seen cj's hairy back pics, can confirm. Sasquatch.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Have seen cj's hairy back pics, can confirm. Sasquatch.


I am due a shave as well.  

I want one of these, but they are expensive.  I already paid for the wife. 



			https://www.amazon.com/BAKblade-2-0-PLUS-Removal-Pain-Free/dp/B071JSSF8T/ref=asc_df_B071JSSF8T/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312026001987&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=3752390245709341238&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013036&hvtargid=pla-413427168397&psc=1


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I am due a shave as well.
> 
> I want one of these, but they are expensive.  I already paid for the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BAKblade-2-0-PLUS-Removal-Pain-Free/dp/B071JSSF8T/ref=asc_df_B071JSSF8T/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312026001987&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=3752390245709341238&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013036&hvtargid=pla-413427168397&psc=1


How well do those work? I'm worried about cutting myself with one.


----------



## GSgator

DEADlifter said:


> I am due a shave as well.
> 
> I want one of these, but they are expensive.  I already paid for the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BAKblade-2-0-PLUS-Removal-Pain-Free/dp/B071JSSF8T/ref=asc_df_B071JSSF8T/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312026001987&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=3752390245709341238&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013036&hvtargid=pla-413427168397&psc=1


Wait till the wife wants lazar hair removal that’s when shit gets expensive lol.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY

A1) Lying Leg Curls 
125 x 8
105 x 11
90 x 13-5-4+3 partials (rest pause set) 

A2) Leg Extensions, w/holds
135 x 18
135 x 12

B) V Squats 
360 x 9
270 x 12

C) Hack Squats 
180 x 9
140 x 12

D) Standing Calfs, on V Squat Machine 
140 x 27
140 x 18
140 x 13-7-5+6 partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch hold (rest pause set) 

E) Adductor Machine
65 x 23-7-5+4 forced reps (rest pause set) 

F1) Hoist Ab Crunches
35 x 31
30 x 22
25 x 18

F2) EZ Bar Curls 
60 x 16
60 x 12
50 x 14


----------



## CJ

Fruity Pebbles will be involved in this high carb day 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Fruity Pebbles will be involved in this high carb day 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 23160


Lower your damn fats to trace fats on the high carb day


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> LEG DAY
> 
> A1) Lying Leg Curls
> 125 x 8
> 105 x 11
> 90 x 13-5-4+3 partials (rest pause set)
> 
> A2) Leg Extensions, w/holds
> 135 x 18
> 135 x 12
> 
> B) V Squats
> 360 x 9
> 270 x 12
> 
> C) Hack Squats
> 180 x 9
> 140 x 12
> 
> D) Standing Calfs, on V Squat Machine
> 140 x 27
> 140 x 18
> 140 x 13-7-5+6 partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch hold (rest pause set)
> 
> E) Adductor Machine
> 65 x 23-7-5+4 forced reps (rest pause set)
> 
> F1) Hoist Ab Crunches
> 35 x 31
> 30 x 22
> 25 x 18
> 
> F2) EZ Bar Curls
> 60 x 16
> 60 x 12
> 50 x 14


A younger me would like to workout with you lol


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Lower your damn fats to trace fats on the high carb day


It will be, this was last minute I decided to start this. It would've been 23 g of fats today if I planned better... 

1. I'm finishing off my last few eggs before I go 100% egg whites.

2. Had a leftover taco bowl meal today, it had 93% beef and avocado in it. Going forward it will be a 99% lean ground turkey chili on this day instead. 

3. I had granola mixed with my yogurt and blueberries. No excuses for this one, it's just delicious, but I can skip the granola going forward.


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> It will be, this was last minute I decided to start this. It would've been 23 g of fats today if I planned better...
> 
> 1. I'm finishing off my last few eggs before I go 100% egg whites.
> 
> 2. Had a leftover taco bowl meal today, it had 93% beef and avocado in it. Going forward it will be a 99% lean ground turkey chili on this day instead.
> 
> 3. I had granola mixed with my yogurt and blueberries. No excuses for this one, it's just delicious, but I can skip the granola going forward.


Trace to no fats on high carb days


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Trace to no fats on high carb days


You're a horrible, horrible person!!!  🤣


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> It will be, this was last minute I decided to start this. It would've been 23 g of fats today if I planned better...
> 
> 1. I'm finishing off my last few eggs before I go 100% egg whites.
> 
> 2. Had a leftover taco bowl meal today, it had 93% beef and avocado in it. Going forward it will be a 99% lean ground turkey chili on this day instead.
> 
> 3. I had granola mixed with my yogurt and blueberries. No excuses for this one, it's just delicious, but I can skip the granola going forward.


I remember how much shit people gave me for cutting fats first from my diet when I was recomping when I joined here. Now I see lots of people taking this approach.

My oh my how times change 🤣


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I remember how much shit people gave me for cutting fats first from my diet when I was recomping. Now I see everyone taking this approach.
> 
> My oh my how times change 🤣


Cuz carbs to turn fat bro, that why you cut carbs and just eat fats!!!  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Gibsonator

If ur talking about hunter Labrada then just stop lol, we can't compare ourselves to genetic anomalies like that fucker


----------



## CJ

Woke up today 1.2 lbs heavier than yesterday, no noticeable bloat, felt just as lean as always. 

I think all those carbs yesterday went to good places, refilling the muscle and liver glycogen.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A

A) HS Chest Press 
220 x 9 (r10) *beat the logbook by 1 rep. That makes the workout a success @TeddyBear . Gaining reps/strength on a weight cut. 
160 x 10 (r10) 
160 x 8 (r10) 

B) HS Incline Press 
150 x 11 (r8) 
150 x 10 (r8) 
150 x 11 (r10) 

C) Pec Deck
125 x 13-5-5 +3 partials +0:20 weighted stretch hold  (rest pause set) 

D) DB Laterals 
22.5's x 21
17.5's x 21
15's x 20

E) HS Shoulder Press
90 x 15 (r8) 
90 x 14 (r8) 
90 x 12-4-4 (rest pause set) 

F) DB Inc Curls 
30's x 11 
25's x 9 
20's x 9-4-4 +11 hammer curls on cluster set fashion. (rest pause set) 

G1) Seated Calfs 
90 x 26
90 x 22
90 x 23-8-7 +6 partials + 0:30 seconds weighted stretch hold

G2) Hoist Ab Cruches
35 x 34
30 x 25
25 x 31

80 minutes total time. Yeah, yeah, yeah I know it's waaaay too much. I just kept doing shit. 🤷‍♂️

Moderate Carb Day today


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ said:


> PUSH DAY A
> 
> A) HS Chest Press
> 220 x 9 (r10) *beat the logbook by 1 rep. That makes the workout a success @TeddyBear . Gaining reps/strength on a weight cut.
> 160 x 10 (r10)
> 160 x 8 (r10)
> 
> B) HS Incline Press
> 150 x 11 (r8)
> 150 x 10 (r8)
> 150 x 11 (r10)
> 
> C) Pec Deck
> 125 x 13-5-5 +3 partials +0:20 weighted stretch hold  (rest pause set)
> 
> D) DB Laterals
> 22.5's x 21
> 17.5's x 21
> 15's x 20
> 
> E) HS Shoulder Press
> 90 x 15 (r8)
> 90 x 14 (r8)
> 90 x 12-4-4 (rest pause set)
> 
> F) DB Inc Curls
> 30's x 11
> 25's x 9
> 20's x 9-4-4 +11 hammer curls on cluster set fashion. (rest pause set)
> 
> G1) Seated Calfs
> 90 x 26
> 90 x 22
> 90 x 23-8-7 +6 partials + 0:30 seconds weighted stretch hold
> 
> G2) Hoist Ab Cruches
> 35 x 34
> 30 x 25
> 25 x 31
> 
> 80 minutes total time. Yeah, yeah, yeah I know it's waaaay too much. I just kept doing shit. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Moderate Carb Day today
> View attachment 23206


I guess what we’re doing isn’t really different. It’s working well for you. How many calories is that?


----------



## CJ

TeddyBear said:


> I guess what we’re doing isn’t really different. It’s working well for you. How many calories is that?


MFP diary says roughly 2900 but the macros add up to about 2700.

Something is off, I'll have to investigate it... 🤔


----------



## Gibsonator

TeddyBear said:


> I guess what we’re doing isn’t really different. It’s working well for you. How many calories is that?


What works for 1 person doesn't always work the same for another.
Also, I know for a fact that CJ trains with a lot of intensity, which is something I think I brought up in your log.
Not knocking ya bro.


----------



## CJ

My bodyweight loss had been pretty stagnant the last few weeks. But after that high carb day and a medium carb day, I hit a new low weight this morning. 

Very interested in seeing how this goes if I follow it precisely. 

I've always been more of a 'hit your weeky numbers' guy, will be good to see how an extra layer of detail pans out.


----------



## CJ

TeddyBear said:


> I guess what we’re doing isn’t really different.


I'm not anti volume Ted, but I am anti JUNK volume.

You'll never see me do a 5x10 with the same weight. The first 3 sets are a total waste of time. You're so far from failure that you're basically doing a glorified warmup and tiring yourself out. You're limiting the weight you can lift on your TRUE working sets.

Look at my first exercise Ted, the Hammer Chest Presses. I did 220 for 9 reps on my first set, to failure. Then I had to drop it down 60 lbs on my second set, and only got 10 reps because I put everything into the first set.

I'll try to beat the log book first, then get in some volume work afterwards.

Then when I get to the accessory lifts, the curls, calfs, and crunches, EVERY set is to failure or beyond, meaning partials, rest pause set, and/or weighted stretch holds. And I'm usually lowering the weight on each set of these to stay within a target rep range.


----------



## CJ

2 more weeks of progress, noticeably leaner even without shaving, waist is tightening up nicely more than the pics show. Weight is 3 lbs less between pics.


----------



## CJ

Also starting to get some striations in my sides, but they're blurred out by the body hair. When I'm warm, there's lots of veins starting to show there as well.


----------



## TeddyBear

@Gibsonator Youre right, however, I’m commenting on the new routine I’m trying out based on CJ’s and Riros input.

@CJ I think there was a misunderstanding, I’m saying what I’m trying to do now IS much closer to what you’ve been doing. It’s working well for you, so I’m gonna try to emulate.

Also, I’d die and go to heaven if I had to be concerned that my body hair was obscuring striations.


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> My bodyweight loss had been pretty stagnant the last few weeks. But after that high carb day and a medium carb day, I hit a new low weight this morning.
> 
> Very interested in seeing how this goes if I follow it precisely.
> 
> I've always been more of a 'hit your weeky numbers' guy, will be good to see how an extra layer of detail pans out.


My body would typically do this after my Sunday refeed day which was a high carb off day. Other then that I was grinding 6 days a week with a Wed high  day and Friday usually one higher meal to keep my sanity after a long week of construction and all the other training. You look AWSOME man and the changes are as obvious as a slap in the face I can see a lot of progress   from pic to pic .


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're looking great man, huge difference, and the best part is you can tell you kept your gains while cutting the bf.


----------



## CJ

Low carb day today.

Also adding in Mast to finish out the last 8 weeks of this cut. So right now I'm on 75 mg Test Cyp, 50 mg Tren Ace, and 100 mg Mast E every other day, so weekly it's 262.5 mg Test, 175 mg Tren, 350 mg Mast.

I may even start to do some cardio. 😝


----------



## CJ

Another low day today, tomorrow will be 3 rest days in a row before resuming training. The high carb day a few days ago seemed to have worked, I dropped 4.2 lbs in the two days since.


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update

Down 1.3 lbs for the week to an average weight of 192.4 lbs.

Morning Blood Pressure:  119/63
Morning Blood Glucose:  86


----------



## CJ

Tuesday...


----------



## DEADlifter

Dialed in as always!!!!


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B

A) HS OH CS Rows 
270 x 11  r10
230 x 12  r8
230 x 12  r10

B) HS Supinated Pulldowns 
180 x 9  r10
140 x 12  r8
140 x 13  r10

C) Cable Vertical Pulldowns 
120 x 13  r8
120 x 11  r8
120 x 12 + 7 partials  r10

D) DB Shrugs, w/pauses 
60's x 28  r8
70's x 21  r9/10

E) Reverse Pec Deck
105 x 17  r9
95 x 15  r9
85 x 16-7-7  (rest pause set)   r10

F) Machine Dips 
130 x 15  r9
110 x 15  r9
90 x 16-8-8  (rest pause set) r10

G) Calfs on Squat Machine 
180 x 22  r10
160 x 16  r10
140 x 12-6-6 +8 partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch hold (rest pause set) r10

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes


----------



## CJ

Today's macros, training day, just under 3100 Cals...


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B

A) HS Incline Press
240 x 9  r10  (added a rep, up in weight next week)
180bx 10  r8
180 x 10  r10

B) HS Chest Press
140 x 11  r8
140 x 9  r8
140 x 9  r10

C) Pec Deck
95 x 15  r10
95 x 12-4-4  r10  (rest pause set)

D) Cable Shoulder Press Machine
30's x 12  r8
30's x 11  r8
25's x 13-5-5  r10  (rest pause set)
*still learning this movement, arms are shaking in the later reps.

E) DB Laterals, paused + continuous
20's x 15+5
17.5's x 15+5
15's x 17-10-8+4 w/momentum  (rest pause set)

F) EZ Bar Spider Curls
60 x 11
50 x 10
40 x 13-6-6  (rest pause set)

G) EZ Bar Curls
50 x 18
50 x 12
40 x 15

H) Cybex Cable Crunches
70 x 33
70 x 21
55 x 22 + Long Contraction Hold

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes


----------



## CJ

Also, weight was down 5.2 lbs this morning. Definitely an isolated thing, will probably be back to normal tomorrow, but still.... Holy shit!!!  😳😳😳

Still added a rep to my indicator exercise today, so didn't affect training.


----------



## CJ

Today's food, about 3300 Cals


----------



## CJ

So I officially hired a coach. It's more for the fall/winter months to help me with putting on some size, as that's where I struggle. I hired him now though as it only seems fair/smart that he's in the loop for preparation to set myself up for a successful gaining phase down the road. 

He says what I'm doing now for programming is solid, but I need to stop constantly tinkering with it. So after a few tweaks, it's set in stone and on a Google Sheet that I have to keep updated so I can no longer constantly make changes, instead I can focus on progress and progressive overload. It's a hybrid PPL Program with a power building twist, meaning Top Set and Down Sets for the main lifts, secondary lifts/accessories for added volume. 

We're very much on the same page with nutrition, just slight differences that I need to adhere to. Nothing major, just how I'll divide up my carbs throughout the day, and how he tracks differently than I do. I track calories and every gram of macros, he's a straight macro guy, and doesn't count secondary macrus from food, like the protein in oatmeal for example. It'll be an easy adjustment, just have to make it a habit. 

In regards to drugs, he's a "get the most from the least" guy, staying relatively healthy is a concern for him. He wants daily blood pressure taken, and also frequent blood sugar levels checks. He's also recommended several supplements for preventative health. He also wants regular bloodwork. He's also not a fan of the exotic drugs, more of a Test and an Anabolic guy, such as NPP, Primo, or EQ 

I guess we'll see how it goes. 🤞🤞


----------



## DEADlifter

Looking forward to following along with this.


----------



## CJ

Here's my rough diet template for anyone interested, pending Coach's approval. He's in a show this weekend, so I took his numbers, and filled it into a Google Sheets to fit my schedule. I set up mock meals that I'd regularly eat in MFP, then adjusted accordingly, to get to the numbers that he prefers.

These are the primary macros from each food, residual macros are not counted. So protein in rice or oatmeal doesn't count for example, only their carbs. The fats listed are ADDED fats like olive oil, nuts, or avocado, but not the residual fats in the meat, although I'll be eating pretty lean cuts mostly. If I have a fattier cut, like salmon or 93% beef, then I'd count that as my added fat.

He tracks differently than I do, I count everything including calories. But I'm going to track the way he prefers, and also my way just for reference.

This will all start on Tuesday, as I've already meal prepped through Monday. 


TuesdayWednesdayThursdayFridaySaturdaySundayMondayLow DayMedium DayMedium DayLow DayHigh DayMedium DayLow DayMeal 1Meal 1-Pre WOMeal 1-Pre WOMeal 1Meal 1Meal 1Meal 130c,45p,12f55c,45p,12f55c,45p,12f30c,45p,12f30c,45p,12f30c,45p,10f30c,45p,12fMeal 2Intra ShakeIntra ShakeMeal 2Meal 2Meal 2Meal 235c,50p,12f45c,25p,0f45c,25p,0f35c,50p,12f75c,50p,0f35c,50p,10f35c,50p,12fMeal 3Meal 3-Post WOMeal 3-Post WOMeal 3Meal 3-Pre W0Meal 3-Pre WOMeal 335c,50p,12f75c,50p,0f75c,50p,0p35c,50p,12f105c,50p,0f75c,50p,10f35c,50p,12fHikingHikingMeal 4Meal 4Meal 4Meal 4Intra ShakeIntra ShakeMeal 40c,50p,12f75c,50p,14f75c,50p,14f0c,50p,12f65c,25p,0f45c,25p,0f0c,50p,12fMeal 5Meal 5Meal 5Meal 5Meal 5-Post WOMeal 5-Post WOMeal 50c,50p,12f35c,50p,14f35c,50p,14f0c,50p,12f260c,50p,0f60c,40p,0f0c,50p,12fMeal 6Meal 6Meal 6Meal 665c,40p,0f65c,40p,0f65c,40p,0f35c,50p,10fTOTALSTOTALSTOTALSTOTALSTOTALSTOTALSTOTALS100c,245p,60f345c,260p,40f345c,260p,40f100c,245p,60f600c,260p,12f280c,260p,40f100c,245p,60f


----------



## Gibsonator

CJ you anal fukk I love your dedication brother


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY 

A) Lying Leg Curls 
100 x 11
90 x 11
80 x 14

B) Leg Extensions, w/holds 
135 x 17
135 x 14
135 x 13

C) Deadlifts
315 x 5
225 x 15
225 x 15
*i didn't want to push the weight, I haven't pulled in 1+ year. 

D) Hack Squats 
270 x 8
180 x 13
180 x 12

E) Calfs, on V-Squat Machine 
180 x 20
160 x 18
140 x 16-6-6 +5 partials + 0:30 weighted stretch 

F) Adductors Machine 
65 x 18
65 x 12
50 x 19+5 forced reps 

*this workout doesn't look like much on paper, but it FUKKED ME UP GOOD!!!


----------



## CJ

Today's food, about 4200 Cals. 😝


----------



## TeddyBear

CJ said:


> Low carb day today.
> 
> Also adding in Mast to finish out the last 8 weeks of this cut. So right now I'm on 75 mg Test Cyp, 50 mg Tren Ace, and 100 mg Mast E every other day, so weekly it's 262.5 mg Test, 175 mg Tren, 350 mg Mast.
> 
> I may even start to do some cardio. 😝
> 
> View attachment 23251


Mast is nice, does add just a pinch of tightness to everything.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A, Back Thickness Focus:

A) T-Bar Rows
135 x 10
115 x 9
115 x 10

B) HS OH CS Rows
230 x 12
180 x 14
180 x 14

C) HS Supinated Pulldowns
130 x 13
130 x 12
130 x 14

D) Reverse Pec Deck
105 x 16
95 x 15
85 x 15-8-7  rest pause set

E) DB Shrugs, w/pauses
75's x 22
75's x 19-8-8  rest pause set

F) EZ Bar Skulls
B+30 x 16
B+30 x 11
B+20 x 12-7-6  rest pause set

G) Cybex Crunches
85 x 28
70 x 18
55 x 22 + Hold


----------



## CJ

Still leaning out at a good pace. This is 189.2 lbs, down from a peak weight of 216.4 lbs this last winter. 7 more weeks to go. May hit 180 lbs before it's all said and done. I'm a little bitch!!!  😝😝😝


----------



## DEADlifter

You're fucking shredded


----------



## Trump

CJ said:


> Still leaning out at a good pace. This is 189.2 lbs, down from a peak weight of 216.4 lbs this last winter. 7 more weeks to go. May hit 180 lbs before it's all said and done. I'm a little bitch!!!  😝😝😝
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23480


Skinny blokes with abs are like fat chicks with big tits, they don’t count. Ha ha joking buddy you look great, shave and you will drop another 5lb


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> You're fucking shredded


Not even close. I have AT LEAST another 10 lbs of fat on me that could go. 

We're all fatter than we think we are.


----------



## CJ

The point where the diet officially got serious...A can of tuna in a can of zucchini with sauce sounds absolutely fukking amazing right now!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> The point where the diet officially got serious...A can of tuna in a can of zucchini with sauce sounds absolutely fukking amazing right now!!!  🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 23481


There's a food motivation video and one of the scenes is Kai Greene during prep talking about how the thought of just a peanut butter and jelly sandwich sends him over the moon and how hes craving that more than a woman haaahaha.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> The point where the diet officially got serious...A can of tuna in a can of zucchini with sauce sounds absolutely fukking amazing right now!!!  🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 23481


There needs to be a puke reaction for situations like this.


----------



## Enjoyyoursymptom

CJ said:


> Not even close. I have AT LEAST another 10 lbs of fat on me that could go.
> 
> We're all fatter than we think we are.


Have you found yourself able to appreciate how lean you appear on this diet? I have had the experience of feeling like I had so much to go and then look back and pictures a year later and can’t believe how lean I was. I wasn’t able to see myself with the same eyes while I was in the thick of the diet… messes with my head.


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Still leaning out at a good pace. This is 189.2 lbs, down from a peak weight of 216.4 lbs this last winter. 7 more weeks to go. May hit 180 lbs before it's all said and done. I'm a little bitch!!!  😝😝😝
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23480


You’s a pretty lil bish doh. Traps and obliques looking sick bubba


----------



## CJ

Enjoyyoursymptom said:


> Have you found yourself able to appreciate how lean you appear on this diet? I have had the experience of feeling like I had so much to go and then look back and pictures a year later and can’t believe how lean I was. I wasn’t able to see myself with the same eyes while I was in the thick of the diet… messes with my head.


Nope, I see a fat kid in the mirror. I know it's not true, but it's what I see.


----------



## Send0

All I can think about is how I'd love to pull an Amber Heard on those fresh bed sheets. 😍


----------



## TomJ

Send0 said:


> All I can think about is how I'd love to pull an Amber Heard on those fresh bed sheets. 😍


i hear shes a shit lay, a real turd of a lover


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> All I can think about is how I'd love to pull an Amber Heard on those fresh bed sheets. 😍


Tour bus long long ago , some of us are playing playstation ,,, ho runs by crying carrying her clothes ,,,, Chris comes out from the back in just his shorts ,, runs his hand through his hair lets his huge breath out ... I'm like ,, wassup ? ,,, he looks at me with  this completely confused look on his face and says ......... she dropped a steamer on muh bed dude ....  I don't think I ever laughed so fucking hard in my entire life


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> There's a food motivation video and one of the scenes is Kai Greene during prep talking about how the thought of just a peanut butter and jelly sandwich sends him over the moon and how hes craving that more than a woman haaahaha.


I knew he was pretty crazy about food after he fucked the grapefruit.


----------



## CJ

Only 6-7 more weeks of this, then it's grow time!!!


----------



## Trump

CJ said:


> Only 6-7 more weeks of this, then it's grow time!!!
> View attachment 23500


That looks like my crypto account


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Average weight this week was 190.1 lbs, a drop of 2.3 lbs from last week. I broke my diet last night, I had 10 small bags of Cheetos and Fritos right before bed. OMG they were sooooo fukkin good though!!!  🤗

3290 avg Cals 
387g C
281g P
57g F

This was this morning, after all the chips last night. This old man loose skin is starting to piss me off!!!  😡









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Trump

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:
> 
> Average weight this week was 190.1 lbs, a drop of 2.3 lbs from last week. I broke my diet last night, I had 10 small bags of Cheetos and Fritos right before bed. OMG they were sooooo fukkin good though!!!  🤗
> 
> 3290 avg Cals
> 387g C
> 281g P
> 57g F
> 
> This was this morning, after all the chips last night. This old man loose skin is starting to piss me off!!!  😡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Personally I would make my bed and move my wank sock before I made a video in my bedroom. Apart from that you look ripped


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> Personally I would make my bed and move my wank sock before I made a video in my bedroom. Apart from that you look ripped


Oops, I forgot to look at the background. 😁


----------



## PZT

That’s fkin lean!!!


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> . I broke my diet last night, I had 10 small bags of Cheetos and Fritos right before bed. OMG they were sooooo fukkin good though!!!  🤗


Your off-plan meals make me sad.


Just binge on donuts like a normal goddamn person.


----------



## Btcowboy

CJ said:


> This old man loose skin is starting to piss me off!!! 😡


Haha brother I feel your pain. You look great and there are far worse out there (ahem. Me....lol)


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A

A) HS Chest Press 
230 x 6  (added 10 lbs) 
160 x 9,9

B) HS Incline Press 
180 x 10
130 x 12,12

C) HS Shoulder Press 
110 x 10,10,11

D) DB Laterals, pause + continuous 
20's x 16+6
17.5's x 15+5
15's x 18-11-8 + 7 w/momentum (rest pause set) 

E) DB Incline Curls 
25's x 13
22.5's x 10
20's x 10-5-4 + 8 Hammer Curls (rest pause set) 

F) Calfs on VSquat, w/pauses top + bottom
180 x 23
160 x 16
140 x 13-6-6 +7 Partials +0:30 weighted stretch hold


----------



## CJ

Cardio...


----------



## CJ

I was just told that I need to lose 10-15 more lbs to be ripped. 2 lbs per week weight loss is the target. I'm going to be soooooo friggin' small!!!!  🤣🤣🤣

He's right though, I carry my fat on my back and upper hammies/glutes.


----------



## GSgator

CJ said:


> I was just told that I need to lose 10-15 more lbs to be ripped. 2 lbs per week weight loss is the target. I'm going to be soooooo friggin' small!!!!  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> He's right though, I carry my fat on my back and upper hammies/glutes.


10-15 lb more damn bro after seeing that video I would think about 5-8lb more your getting into muscle but you guys  know way more then I do in this department.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> 10-15 lb more damn bro after seeing that video I would think about 5-8lb more your getting into muscle but you guys  know way more then I do in this department.


We all have way more fat than we think. When people say they're 12%, they're usually 20%


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I was just told that I need to lose 10-15 more lbs to be ripped. 2 lbs per week weight loss is the target. I'm going to be soooooo friggin' small!!!!  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> He's right though, I carry my fat on my back and upper hammies/glutes.


Ah, you and I have the exact same curse then. 

Also, hairless CJ some how makes me feel bad about myself. 😐


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B

A) HS Supinated Pulldowns 
180 x 12  added 3 reps 
140 x 12,14

B) Vertical Cable Pulldowns 
140 x 9  added 20 lbs
100 x 16,19 (went too light) 

C) T Bar Rows, OH Grip
90 x 11,10,11+2 partials 

D) DB Shrugs, w/holds 
80's x 21, (15-7-8)rest pause set

E) Reverse Pec Deck
105 x 15
95 x 14
85 x 15-6-6  (rest pause set) 

F) Machine Dips 
130 x 18
110 x 15
90 x 20-7-7 (rest pause set) 

G) Cybex Cable Crunches 
85+P x 23
70 x 26
55 x 30 inc oblique reps


----------



## CJ

Cardio....


----------



## Trump

CJ said:


> Cardio....
> 
> View attachment 23575
> View attachment 23576
> View attachment 23577


Took you time there didn’t you??


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> Took you time there didn’t you??


Yes sir. I had shitty sleep, so I wasn't setting any speed records today. Just burning some calories, checking out a new trail.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY 

A) Lying Leg Curls 
90 x 12,10,11

B) Leg Extensions 
145 x 16
145 x 10
135 x 11

C) Deadlifts***
315 x 6  added 1 rep
245 x 12   added 20 lbs

D) Hack Squats 
270 x 10  added 2 reps, go up to 290 next week 
180 x 13
180 x 13  added 1 rep

E) Calfs, on V Squat 
190 x 21
170 x 17
150 x 16-6-5 + 4 partials + 0:30 seconds weighted stretch 

F) Adductors Machine***
70 x 20
55 x 20
50 x 21+4 forced reps 

***dropping Deadlifts and Adductors in favor of High and Wide Leg Press going forward. My back just doesn't like Deadlifts, I'm too beat up. The stance on the Leg Press will hit the adductors also, eliminating the need to hit them separately.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> LEG DAY
> 
> A) Lying Leg Curls
> 90 x 12,10,11
> 
> B) Leg Extensions
> 145 x 16
> 145 x 10
> 135 x 11
> 
> C) Deadlifts***
> 315 x 6  added 1 rep
> 245 x 12   added 20 lbs
> 
> D) Hack Squats
> 270 x 10  added 2 reps, go up to 290 next week
> 180 x 13
> 180 x 13  added 1 rep
> 
> E) Calfs, on V Squat
> 190 x 21
> 170 x 17
> 150 x 16-6-5 + 4 partials + 0:30 seconds weighted stretch
> 
> F) Adductors Machine***
> 70 x 20
> 55 x 20
> 50 x 21+4 forced reps
> 
> ***dropping Deadlifts and Adductors in favor of High and Wide Leg Press going forward. My back just doesn't like Deadlifts, I'm too beat up. The stance on the Leg Press will hit the adductors also, eliminating the need to hit them separately.


yeah no point in grinding yourself down like a pencil just to get in deads if you can hit the same shit other ways. what about rack pulls so your not so low or block pulls ?


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> yeah no point in grinding yourself down like a pencil just to get in deads if you can hit the same shit other ways. what about rack pulls so your not so low or block pulls ?


I'm not a PLer, so that exercise is more or less pointless. Not hating on it, just different tools for different jobs.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I'm not a PLer, so that exercise is more or less pointless. Not hating on it, just different tools for different jobs.


I can dig that I know not everything crosses over or is useful.


----------



## RiR0

Is Paul doing anything with your training?


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Is Paul doing anything with your training?


He had two initial thoughts. One was a higher volume RP style of program, the other was more of a powerbuilder style. 

The volume plan was too much for my life schedule, it was set up in 6 week blocks, adding more sets every other week. Deloading every 7th week, set up as a 20 week overall program. 6-1-6-1-6. But... It was 6 days per week. 

The power building program was fairly close to what I was doing, so he asked to see my program. He liked it, said to run with that, but to stop constantly making changes. Dropping DLs was a smart move though, in my opinion. He actually had the high and wide leg press in his program originally. I should've left it in. 

He also said it was a better choice considering that I can only commit to 4 days per week of training.


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> He had two initial thoughts. One was a higher volume RP style of program, the other was more of a powerbuilder style.
> 
> The volume plan was too much for my life schedule, it was set up in 6 week blocks, adding more sets every other week. Deloading every 7th week, set up as a 20 week overall program. 6-1-6-1-6. But... It was 6 days per week.
> 
> The power building program was fairly close to what I was doing, so he asked to see my program. He liked it, said to run with that, but to stop constantly making changes. Dropping DLs was a smart move though, in my opinion. He actually had the high and wide leg press in his program originally. I should've left it in.
> 
> He also said it was a better choice considering that I can only commit to 4 days per week of training.


My wife told me to hire him. I think I’m gonna shoot him an email in a couple of days


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> My wife told me to hire him. I think I’m gonna shoot him an email in a couple of days


On his last YouTube Vlog, he said he's starting to get packed, only has room for 2-4 more people, so hurry up if you're going to do it!!! 

You've had coaches before, right? He's my first, so no clue if he's good or not yet, although it's only been just over a week.


----------



## RiR0

What’s he doing with the diet and supplements? I understand if you don’t want to get too in depth


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> On his last YouTube Vlog, he said he's starting to get packed, only has room for 2-4 more people, so hurry up if you're going to do it!!!
> 
> You've had coaches before, right? He's my first, so no clue if he's good or not yet, although it's only been just over a week.


Yes I’ve worked with a few. If not him I’ll probably work with Skip


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> What’s he doing with the diet and supplements? I understand if you don’t want to get too in depth


Carb cycling, 1 high day per week with a free meal on it, wants as low of fats as possible that day. That's on leg day. 

Other 3 training days are moderate carbs, a little healthy added fats, like avocado, nuts, olive oil, salmon. He doesn't seem to be a fan of saturated fats in meats, more of a chicken and cod guy. 

3 rest days are low carbs. Pretty much lean meats and veggies. Some added healthy fats. 

Supplements he recommends:
Multi vitamin
Fish Oil at every meal 
Vitamin D
Telmisartan
Astralagus 
CoQ10
Carditone
Liver Support, if taking orals 
Metformin/Berberine(optional) 
Ezetimibe(optional) 

If you meant SUPPLEMENTS, he's cool with my 250 Test, 175 Tren, 350 Mast cycle. For the winter, I think he's leaning Test, NPP, and a couple units of GH. I think he starts moderate, adds a little every 6-7 weeks, likes roughly a 20 week building run.


----------



## CJ

Also @RiR0 ,he gave me a list of approved foods, not a "meal plan". But did give a Google Sheet of what he recommends for macros per meal per day. He likes 5-6 meals per day.


----------



## Dex

CJ said:


> Still leaning out at a good pace. This is 189.2 lbs, down from a peak weight of 216.4 lbs this last winter. 7 more weeks to go. May hit 180 lbs before it's all said and done. I'm a little bitch!!!  😝😝😝
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23480


I feel ya, just hit 176.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B

A) BB Strict Press
155 x 6
115 x 11, 11
*havent done these in a long time, my groove was off. Hope to progress them back up quickly though.

B) DB Laterals, paused + continuous
20's x 16+5
17.5's x 15+5
15's x 18-10-10 + 6 partials (rest pause set)

C) HS Chest Press
140 x 11,10,9,8

D) Pec Deck, w/pause
85 x 15,12

E) EZ Bar Spider Curls
60 x 12
50 x 14
50 x 11
40 x 14-6-6  (rest pause set)

F) Cybex Cable Crunches
85 x 27
70 x 28
55 x bunch at different angles

CARDIO:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes total, 25 minutes @L10, and 5 minutes @L11


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Lost 0.9 lbs for the week, down to a 189.2 lb average weight. Had another unplanned cheat yesterday though, this time it was a giant bag of deluxe mixed nuts. I have to knock that shit off. 😡

Also dropped the Tren completely a few days ago. It was time, I was feeling like absolute dogshit, it was affecting everything negatively 24/7. Was hoping to be able to ride it out, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:
> 
> Lost 0.9 lbs for the week, down to a 189.2 lb average weight. Had another unplanned cheat yesterday though, this time it was a giant bag of deluxe mixed nuts. I have to knock that shit off. 😡
> 
> Also dropped the Tren completely a few days ago. It was time, I was feeling like absolute dogshit, it was affecting everything negatively 24/7. Was hoping to be able to ride it out, but it wasn't to be.
> 
> View attachment 23752


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Carb cycling, 1 high day per week with a free meal on it, wants as low of fats as possible that day. That's on leg day.
> 
> Other 3 training days are moderate carbs, a little healthy added fats, like avocado, nuts, olive oil, salmon. He doesn't seem to be a fan of saturated fats in meats, more of a chicken and cod guy.
> 
> 3 rest days are low carbs. Pretty much lean meats and veggies. Some added healthy fats.
> 
> Supplements he recommends:
> Multi vitamin
> Fish Oil at every meal
> Vitamin D
> Telmisartan
> Astralagus
> CoQ10
> Carditone
> Liver Support, if taking orals
> Metformin/Berberine(optional)
> Ezetimibe(optional)
> 
> If you meant SUPPLEMENTS, he's cool with my 250 Test, 175 Tren, 350 Mast cycle. For the winter, I think he's leaning Test, NPP, and a couple units of GH. I think he starts moderate, adds a little every 6-7 weeks, likes roughly a 20 week building run.


I actually REALLY like this approach.

I may have missed it, but how long have you been working with this coach and what are your overall feelings on the service provided?


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) T Bar Rows 
145 x 10  (added 10 lbs from last week) 
115 x 10,11  (added 2 reps from last week) 

B) HS OH CS Rows 
250 x 12  (added 20 lbs) 
180 x 15,16  (added 3 reps) 

C) HS Supinated Pulldowns 
130 x 15,13,14  (added 3 reps) 

D) Reverse Pec Deck 
105 x 15
95 x 14
85 x 15-7-6+4 partials 

E) DB Shrugs, w/holds
80's x 21
80's x 15-9-8  (rest pause set) 

F) EZ Bar Skulls, 1st Incline setting
B+35 x 13
B+30 x 12
B+25 x 13-6-6  (rest pause set) 

G) Calfs on V-Squat Machine, w/pauses
200 x 20
180 x 18
160 x 16-6-5+6 partials + 0:30 weighted stretch hold 

*had a great workout today, finally had a good night sleep and felt refreshed. Fukk Tren.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> I actually REALLY like this approach.
> 
> I may have missed it, but how long have you been working with this coach and what are your overall feelings on the service provided?


Only been 2 weeks, but so far so good. But I admittedly have nothing to base it on, as it's my first time working with a coach.

It's definitely somewhat personalized, he's not just giving me a cookie cutter template/program. He took my work schedule, my life schedule, my experiences, my preferences, etc.. into account.

He's also very interested in health, meaning frequent blood pressure, blood glucose, bloodwork, supplements for kidney, liver, and heart health, etc...

His nutrition philosophy is heavily influenced by Justin Harris, who is his coach.


----------



## Yano

Last half last week and this week so far cant say with my broken sleep that I notice any oddness yet ,, at least any more than usual the ghosts keep me up most nights. I do notice I fall asleep deeper faster , like instant REM. Seems like i'm starting to dream while I can still hear the TV goin lol Not sure if thats just me putting in extra work or what but I have noticed it.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Last half last week and this week so far cant say with my broken sleep that I notice any oddness yet ,, at least any more than usual the ghosts keep me up most nights. I do notice I fall asleep deeper faster , like instant REM. Seems like i'm starting to dream while I can still hear the TV goin lol Not sure if thats just me putting in extra work or what but I have noticed it.


I'm fine on it.... Until I'm not. I fall off a cliff.

I used it for a long time, experimenting with a low dose, just to see.

I tapped out at 11 weeks at 175 mg/wk.

First 9+ weeks were great, then it was like sliding on my ass down an icy black diamond.

My sink actually got the last shot from the vial!!!  🤣


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I'm fine on it.... Until I'm not. I fall off a cliff.
> 
> I used it for a long time, experimenting with a low dose, just to see.
> 
> I tapped out at 11 weeks at 175 mg/wk.
> 
> First 9+ weeks were great, then it was like sliding on my ass down an icy black diamond.
> 
> My sink actually got the last shot from the vial!!!  🤣


right on man , if it aint right it aint right , no point in going through hell


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:
> 
> Lost 0.9 lbs for the week, down to a 189.2 lb average weight. Had another unplanned cheat yesterday though, this time it was a giant bag of deluxe mixed nuts. I have to knock that shit off. 😡
> 
> Also dropped the Tren completely a few days ago. It was time, I was feeling like absolute dogshit, it was affecting everything negatively 24/7. Was hoping to be able to ride it out, but it wasn't to be.
> 
> View attachment 23752


Damn it CJ you’re paying a coach just follow the plan. No more cheat days


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Damn it CJ you’re paying a coach just follow the plan. No more cheat days


I know!!!  😖😖😖

No excuses, I fukked up.


----------



## CJ

Cardio...


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice hike @CJ ! I love getting out on trails when I have the time. Beats fook all out of the Air Dynne.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A

A) HS Chest Press 
230 x 7  (added a rep) 
160 x 9,10  (added a rep) 

B) HS Incline Press 
240 x 5  (was supposed to load 180 on the arms, no idea what I did 🤔) 
130 x 15,12 (hit top of rep range, will add 10 lbs next time) 

C) HS Shoulder Press 
110 x 11,11,11  (added 2 reps) 

D) DB Laterals, hold + continuous 
20's x 16+4
17.5's x 13+6
15's x 14+5
15's x (17-10-8+5 w/momentum) rest pause set

E) DB Incline Curls 
22.5's x 16
20's x 15
17.5's x 14
17.5's x (13-5-5+15 Hammer Curls) rest pause set

F) Hoist Ab Crunches 
35 x 29
30 x 18
25 x 20


----------



## CJ

Cardio:

FITNESS TEST

Goal was to compete this in under 2 hours, but I crushed it in sub 1:45. I was hauling ass!!!

I shaved about 30 minutes off my time from the last time I hiked this route, about a month or so ago. I can't believe how fast I'm climbing rocks now, I'm like a mountain goat hopping up the climbs.

My conditioning is improving greatly, I'm losing bodyfat, and my lifts are increasing. I'm very pleased with how things are going.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!! 🤗🤗🤗

A) Lying Leg Curls 
95 x 10, 9, (10-5-4)rest pause set 

B) Leg Extensions 
150 x 13
140 x 11
130 x 12

C) Hack Squats 
290 x 10  (added 20 lbs) 
180 x 13, 11

D) Leg Press, wide feet
450 x 12
360 x 12
270 x 21
*sooooo many farts on these 🤣💩😆

E) Standing Calfs, on V Squat Machine 
200 x 21
180 x 17
160 x 15-7-5 + 6 partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch hold 


***this workout absolutely kicked my ass. I won't be right for a few days. 🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ said:


> LEG DAY!!! 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> A) Lying Leg Curls
> 95 x 10, 9, (10-5-4)rest pause set
> 
> B) Leg Extensions
> 150 x 13
> 140 x 11
> 130 x 12
> 
> C) Hack Squats
> 290 x 10  (added 20 lbs)
> 180 x 13, 11
> 
> D) Leg Press, wide feet
> 450 x 12
> 360 x 12
> 270 x 21
> *sooooo many farts on these 🤣💩😆
> 
> E) Standing Calfs, on V Squat Machine
> 200 x 21
> 180 x 17
> 160 x 15-7-5 + 6 partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch hold
> 
> 
> ***this workout absolutely kicked my ass. I won't be right for a few days. 🥴🥴🥴


I have never done leg curls and extensions first. Does that work good?


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> I have never done leg curls and extensions first. Does that work good?


I'd prefer to do the leg extensions at the end of the workout, but if I do, I simply don't feel them. And I want to get that exercise in, as I feel that it complements the range that the Hack Squats hit. The Hacks are great when the quads are stretched while the Exts hit the quads best at knee extension. Then I finish up with the Leg Press to work the mid range and hit the adductors, while saving my back. 

The Leg Curls first I heard John Meadows talk about, and how it makes his knees feel better on quad movements if he does curls first. I thought it was dumb, but tried it, and I tend to agree. My knees feel less crunchy doing them first. And it doesn't take away any output from the quad movements afterwards.... But the Leg Exts do, so factor that in, for better or worse.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I'd prefer to do the leg extensions at the end of the workout, but if I do, I simply don't feel them. And I want to get that exercise in, as I feel that it complements the range that the Hack Squats hit. The Hacks are great when the quads are stretched while the Exts hit the quads best at knee extension. Then I finish up with the Leg Press to work the mid range and hit the adductors, while saving my back.
> 
> The Leg Curls first I heard John Meadows talk about, and how it makes his knees feel better on quad movements if he does curls first. I thought it was dumb, but tried it, and I tend to agree. My knees feel less crunchy doing them first. And it doesn't take away any output from the quad movements afterwards.... But the Leg Exts do, so factor that in, for better or worse.


Suddenly my curls before hack squat makes complete sense. Thanks for the input on this from a fellow crunchy knee! Learn something new every day.


----------



## CJ

All carbed up and tan... Maybe TOO many carbs 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> All carbed up and tan... Maybe TOO many carbs 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23908


You are the exact same shade of red as the leather on my reading chair😂


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> All carbed up and tan... Maybe TOO many carbs 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23908


Post shower filter in effect. You cheater


----------



## CJ

I'm never eating that much cereal again, it hurts so fukkin bad. I'm either going to vomit or my stomach will rip wide open.

Free meal was 15 servings of Honey Smacks with 3 cups of skim milk... 🤢🤢🤢🤮


----------



## CJ

I need some Humalog 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> All carbed up and tan... Maybe TOO many carbs 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23908


Looking damn good man.


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> I'm never eating that much cereal again, it hurts so fukkin bad. I'm either going to vomit or my stomach will rip wide open.
> 
> Free meal was 15 servings of Honey Smacks with 3 cups of skim milk... 🤢🤢🤢🤮
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23914


Should’ve taken some berberine


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I'm never eating that much cereal again, it hurts so fukkin bad. I'm either going to vomit or my stomach will rip wide open.
> 
> Free meal was 15 servings of Honey Smacks with 3 cups of skim milk... 🤢🤢🤢🤮
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23914


Dave said after this his coach put a time limit on his cheat meals.


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Should’ve taken some berberine


I did, I'm taking 500mg x 3x per day. 

I messed up and bought 1500 mg caps though, having to crack open and hand divide. 🤪


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B

A) Iso Cable Ntrl Grip Pulldowns 
80's x 10
60's x 14,15

B) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns 
140 x 9
100+P x 15,15

C) HS OH CS Rows 
230 x 10
180 x 15,15

D) Reverse Pec Deck
105 x 15
95 x 13
85 x 14-6-5+4 partials (rest pause set) 

E1) Machine Dips 
130 x 18
110 x 15
95 x 16-8-6  rest pause set 

E2) DB Shrugs, w/holds 
85's x 21
80's x 19-9-9  rest pause set 

F) Hoist Ab Crunches 
37.5 x 27
32.5 x 21
27.5 x 18

CARDIO:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L-11


----------



## DLTBB

CJ said:


> All carbed up and tan... Maybe TOO many carbs 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23908


Looking terrific man. Waist is extremely tight.


----------



## Bro Bundy

You wanna go down the shore with me don’t you ? Your getting that nj look


----------



## CJ

Bro Bundy said:


> You wanna go down the shore with me don’t you ? Your getting that nj look


Let's do it!!! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## CJ

Holy fukk the gym is crowded on Monday afternoons!!!  😳😳😳

PUSH DAY B

A) BB Strict Press
155 x 6
115 x 11,11

B) DB Laterals 
20's x 19
17.5's x 18
15's x 20
15's x 17-10-5 + 10 partials (rest pause set) 

C) HS Chest Press 
140 x 11,10,9,8

D) EZ Bar Spider Curls w/pauses
60 x 12
50 x 12
40 x 14
40 x 13-6-6 (rest pause set) 

E) Pec Deck w/pauses
85 x 19,15

F) Hoist Ab Crunches 
37.5 x 26
32.5 x 19
27.5 x 18

CARDIO:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L-12


----------



## CJ

Not looking too bad for the end of the day. The old man loose skin from my chubby years is pissing me off though. Whatever, 50 is the next big birthday.


----------



## Oakley6575

Just read through this whole thread over the last couple hours. Great journey. Looking diced right now. Are you still trying to get down to 180lbs before starting a lean bulk?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Just read through this whole thread over the last couple hours. Great journey. Looking diced right now. Are you still trying to get down to 180lbs before starting a lean bulk?


I have about 5 weeks left in this cut, I'm going to the end of July, so wherever I end up, I end up. I'm having trouble right now with cheating on my diet 1x per week, in addition to my high day. I need to fix that, as it's impeding progress right now.


----------



## Stickler

Looking awesome!


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> I have about 5 weeks left in this cut, I'm going to the end of July, so wherever I end up, I end up. I'm having trouble right now with cheating on my diet 1x per week, in addition to my high day. I need to fix that, as it's impeding progress right now.


Has your coach weighed in on these binges yet?

Might be worthwhile to ask him about redistributing your weekly calorie allotment such that you don't end up so ravenous by mid-week.

For example, you could float the idea of removing some calories from your high days and bumping them up on the lows.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Has your coach weighed in on these binges yet?
> 
> Might be worthwhile to ask him about redistributing your weekly calorie allotment such that you don't end up so ravenous by mid-week.
> 
> For example, you could float the idea of removing some calories from your high days and bumping them up on the lows.


That's exactly what I'm thinking of doing. He hasn't replied yet to my weekly check in, which was this morning.

The binges have happened on the second of consecutive low days.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking of doing. He hasn't replied yet to my weekly check in, which was this morning.


Ah, nice.

Some people just don't react well to drastic calorie cycling. Last time I tried it while deep into a cut, I found that my high days would trigger HUGE rebound hunger the next day.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Ah, nice.
> 
> Some people just don't react well to drastic calorie cycling. Last time I tried it while deep into a cut, I found that my high days would trigger HUGE rebound hunger the next day.


I think that might be the case. When my Cal peaks and valleys were closer together, I didn't get crazy cravings.

I'm also dropping the kid's cereal on the high day, in favor of just more rice, to see if that helps with the cravings also. I'm going to take those Cals and add it to a low day, pending approval from Coach.


----------



## TODAY

I think that's a good plan.

You've clearly hit the point in your cut where the real headfuckery begins. Trying to manage the rigors of training and daily life while energy depleted is one thing, but having to deal with subclinical ED shit on top is just brutal.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> I think that's a good plan.
> 
> You've clearly hit the point in your cut where the real headfuckery begins. Trying to manage the rigors of training and daily life while energy depleted is one thing, but having to deal with subclinical ED shit on top is just brutal.


You pretty much mirrored Paul's (coach) thoughts. He says I'm at the point where it's just a mind fuck. My progress pics are still improving, and he's not too worried since I'm not doing a show or anything. Basically said it's a learning experience, figuring stuff out.

This is the leanest I've been, I have hamstring separation in my rear progress pics. That's a first without really flexing them hard


----------



## CJ

I just have to stop bring a bitch. It's my choice to do this, so I need to just do it.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> You pretty much mirrored Paul's (coach) thoughts. He says I'm at the point where it's just a mind fuck. My progress pics are still improving, and he's not too worried since I'm not doing a show or anything. Basically said it's a learning experience, figuring stuff out.
> 
> This is the leanest I've been, I have hamstring separation in my rear progress pics. That's a first without really flexing them hard


This coach sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> This coach sounds fucking awesome.


This is him.... 



			https://youtube.com/channel/UCLcS1_NyPAKqBfSYFqJw01g


----------



## RiR0

CJ I’m gonna do this next leg day and I want you to as well. Andrea Shaw talked about it on it’s just bodybuilding. 
On a leg press you start with 1 rep and work your way up to 25. So 1 rep, 1 minute rest, 2 reps, 1 minute rest…. All the way until you die or do a set of 25reps


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Not looking too bad for the end of the day. The old man loose skin from my chubby years is pissing me off though. Whatever, 50 is the next big birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24016


You're almost 50? You're doing a lot of shit right.

Damn....🥵


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> CJ I’m gonna do this next leg day and I want you to as well. Andrea Shaw talked about it on it’s just bodybuilding.
> On a leg press you start with 1 rep and work your way up to 25. So 1 rep, 1 minute rest, 2 reps, 1 minute rest…. All the way until you die or do a set of 25reps


That's 313 reps!!!!


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> That's 313 reps!!!!


Don’t think about it, just do it 😂


----------



## RiR0

Have you seen her legs 😂


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> You're almost 50? You're doing a lot of shit right.
> 
> Damn....🥵


Thank you ma'am, just trying to improve as much as I can before the inevitable decline.

You want REAL inspiration? Check out @snake. I'm not even in the same universe as that specimen.


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Have you seen her legs 😂


What ballpark weight would one even use for that? 🤔


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> What ballpark weight would one even use for that? 🤔


She uses 8plates per side so probably not that. I’d just take a guess and do maybe 4.


----------



## Yano

*feels a disturbance in the force .....


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A

A) OH Grip T Bar Rows
155 x 7
115 x 12,11

B) DB Rows, Ntrl Grip 
60 x 12
50 x 15,14

C) OH Grip HS CS Rows
180 x 15,13,12

D) Reverse Pec Deck 
105 x 13
90 x 13
75 x 17-7-7  (rest pause set) 

E) EZ Bar Inc Skulls
B+35 x 13
B+30 x 12
B+25 x 12-5-5  (rest pause set) 

F) DB Shrugs, w/holds 
90's x 21
85's x 15-8-7  (rest pause set) 

G) Standing Calfs on V Squat 
220 x 19
200 x 17
180 x 14-6-5 + 5 partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch 

CARDIO:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L12


----------



## ATLRigger

CJ said:


> PULL DAY A
> 
> A) OH Grip T Bar Rows
> 155 x 7
> 115 x 12,11
> 
> B) DB Rows, Ntrl Grip
> 60 x 12
> 50 x 15,14
> 
> C) OH Grip HS CS Rows
> 180 x 15,13,12
> 
> D) Reverse Pec Deck
> 105 x 13
> 90 x 13
> 75 x 17-7-7  (rest pause set)
> 
> E) EZ Bar Inc Skulls
> B+35 x 13
> B+30 x 12
> B+25 x 12-5-5  (rest pause set)
> 
> F) DB Shrugs, w/holds
> 90's x 21
> 85's x 15-8-7  (rest pause set)
> 
> G) Standing Calfs on V Squat
> 220 x 19
> 200 x 17
> 180 x 14-6-5 + 5 partials + 0:30 second weighted stretch
> 
> CARDIO:
> Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L12


Wait, skull crushers on pull day ?


----------



## CJ

ATLRigger said:


> Wait, skull crushers on pull day ?


I do Tris on Pull Day, Bis on Push Day.

It just feels better to me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ATLRigger

Excellent, Smithers (greedily combs fingers over one another.)


----------



## Send0

TODAY said:


> Ah, nice.
> 
> Some people just don't react well to drastic calorie cycling. Last time I tried it while deep into a cut, I found that my high days would trigger HUGE rebound hunger the next day.


I'm the same. I actually know when I've gone into too steep of a deficit because my hunger/cravings get uncontrollable.


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> I'm the same. I actually know when I've gone into too steep of a deficit because my hunger/cravings get uncontrollable.


Have you tried Humapro, dhb and berberine 😂


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> Have you tried Humapro, dhb and berberine 😂


Non responder to berberine. I really gave it a long time to work, 3-4 months straight (500mg before my big carb meals). The results were too minor for me to keep spending the money on it.

I thought about metformin, but the more I read about it then the less I want to even bother with it.

Never used DHB... I'm scared by the PIP stories 😂.

Humapro, I haven't tried either. Are you saying this has helped you with reducing carb cravings? 

I mean mine are the kind of cravings that wake me up out of my sleep, and have me pacing back and forth by the fridge at 3am before I finally force myself to drink water and go to sleep. I've caved a handful of times, and stuffed my face with gummies.

I'd love to be able to sit in a deficit for a long period of time, and not even think about it. I'll try anything I haven't tried before if you think it will help.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> Non responder to berberine. I really gave it a long time to work, 3-4 months straight (500mg before my big carb meals). The results were too minor for me to keep spending the money on it.
> 
> I thought about metformin, but the more I read about it then the less I want to even bother with it.
> 
> Never used DHB... I'm scared by the PIP stories 😂.
> 
> Humapro, I haven't tried either. Are you saying this has helped you with reducing carb cravings?
> 
> I mean mine are the kind of cravings that wake me up out of my sleep, and have me pacing back and forth by the fridge at 3am before I finally force myself to drink water and go to sleep. I've caved a handful of times, and stuffed my face with gummies.
> 
> I'd love to be able to sit in a deficit for a long period of time, and not even think about it. I'll try anything I haven't tried before if you think it will help.


I should add that right now as I'm recovering from hernia surgery, that I have very little desire for food. It's a challenge to get my calories in right now to be honest.

Maybe the answer is that I need to cause myself pain in order to solve insatiable cravings 😂.


----------



## RiR0

Send0 said:


> Non responder to berberine. I really gave it a long time to work, 3-4 months straight (500mg before my big carb meals). The results were too minor for me to keep spending the money on it.
> 
> I thought about metformin, but the more I read about it then the less I want to even bother with it.
> 
> Never used DHB... I'm scared by the PIP stories 😂.
> 
> Humapro, I haven't tried either. Are you saying this has helped you with reducing carb cravings?
> 
> I mean mine are the kind of cravings that wake me up out of my sleep, and have me pacing back and forth by the fridge at 3am before I finally force myself to drink water and go to sleep. I've caved a handful of times, and stuffed my face with gummies.
> 
> I'd love to be able to sit in a deficit for a long period of time, and not even think about it. I'll try anything I haven't tried before if you think it will help.


I’m just messing with you really making fun of myself


----------



## Send0

RiR0 said:


> I’m just messing with you really making fun of myself


I wasn't messing. I'm open to suggestions. I feel like a loser; I feel like my will power is a fraction of what it was in my late 20's / early 30's.

Anyway, if you think of something that might help me then drop me a line. I'm all ears.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Send0 said:


> I wasn't messing. I'm open to suggestions. I feel like a loser; I feel like my will power is a fraction of what it was in my late 20's / early 30's.
> 
> Anyway, if you think of something that might help me then drop me a line. I'm all ears.


Have you considered peptides? 

I'm not cool enough yet to post links, but there are some interesting articles on Semaglutide GLP-1.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A

A) HS Chest Press 
230 x 6+1/2  *couldn't lock out 7th rep
160 x 9,10

B) HS Incline Press 
190 x 7+1/2  *couldn't lock out 8th rep
130 x 11,11

C) HS Shoulder Press 
110 x 10,10,9

D) HS Laterals Machine, w/pauses+continuous 
15's x 15+4
12.5's x 15+9
10's x 19+6
10's x 24-13-17 (including lots of partials) 
*this is a decent machine, I felt it really well in the lateral delt. I'll mix it in with DBs going forward. 

E) DB Inc Curls 
22.5's x 17  *go up next week to 25's
20's x 14
20's x 10
17.5's x 13-5-5 (rest pause set) + accumulate 25 Hammer Curls 

F) Hoist An Crunches 
37.5 x 26
32.5 x 18
27.5 x 17
25 x 16 + loonnnnng contraction hold

G) HS Pullovers
90 x 18
140 x 10
*only did these to check out a technique I saw on a Ben Pakulski video. I had been feeling them more in the triceps instead of the lats. He suggested to do them straight arm with a nuetral hand position. Night and day difference, didn't feel the Tris at all!!! 

CARDIO 🤢🤢🤢🤮
A) Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L-12

B) I'll also be on the water kayaking for about 4 hours later, so there's that too.


----------



## Stickler

I like how much you're using the Hammer Strength machines. It's giving me ideas on certain machines I haven't thought of in a while. Not sure why, but I appreciate the reminder.


----------



## CJ

Stickler said:


> I like how much you're using the Hammer Strength machines. It's giving me ideas on certain machines I haven't thought of in a while. Not sure why, but I appreciate the reminder.


I use what feels good. A mix of free weights, cables, and machines. 

I'm not married to anything.


----------



## Stickler

CJ said:


> I use what feels good. A mix of free weights, cables, and machines.
> 
> I'm not married to anything.


Over the years I am starting to realize my shoulders might be the 1st to eventually get replaced. I abuse them because they've always responded well. Between that and this tendonitis/forearm issue, I've got to rethink how I train. Use to be almost all free weights, but not any more. One of the reasons I read logs, to get ideas for myself.


----------



## Send0

Bomb10shell said:


> Have you considered peptides?
> 
> I'm not cool enough yet to post links, but there are some interesting articles on Semaglutide GLP-1.


I have considered semaglutide. I think for me something more short acting would work better in theory (like liraglutide), since my cravings only come on at night time. But I had heard that semaglutide was the only one that was more tolerable, and the one people actually see results with

If I took semaglutide I'd probably limit it to .25mg per week. I'd keep it low because I'd be worried that it would kill my appetite a little too much, when all I need is to take the edge off.

Have you used GLP-1 agonists, and if so then what was your experience?


----------



## Bomb10shell

Send0 said:


> I have considered semaglutide. I think for me something more short acting would work better in theory (like liraglutide), since my cravings only come on at night time. But I had heard that semaglutide was the only one that was more tolerable, and the one people actually see results with
> 
> If I took semaglutide I'd probably limit it to .25mg per week. I'd keep it low because I'd be worried that it would kill my appetite a little too much, when all I need is to take the edge off.
> 
> Have you used GLP-1 agonists, and if so then what was your experience?


I haven't, but I know people who have and have had excellent results at killing appetite. It's one you start really slow and work your way up to. I would consider it in a cut if I'm finding the deficit too hard to adhere to.


----------



## CJ

I'm so hungry. 

All I think about is food. 

I count down the minutes until my next meal. 

I try to make deals with myself... Just have this next meal early, you can make it to the meal after that no problem. 

Daily energy has been shit. I'm moving noticeably slower, dragging ass. 

One more month. 🤣


----------



## Thewall

hey Cj how low you going?


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> hey Cj how low you going?


Just to the end of July, wherever I end up. Probably end up around 185 lbs.


----------



## MetatronTurtle

Stickler said:


> Over the years I am starting to realize my shoulders might be the 1st to eventually get replaced. I abuse them because they've always responded well. Between that and this tendonitis/forearm issue, I've got to rethink how I train. Use to be almost all free weights, but not any more. One of the reasons I read logs, to get ideas for myself.


Could always focus on machine presses to help take away stress from your joints. And then use more flexible prehab sfuff like facepulls/pullaparts/cable upright rows to strengthen the rotator cuff. Get the best of both worlds, "free" weights to hit your stabilizers with the stuff designed to keep them robust. Hope it made sense, my brain is dead so couldn't find the words I wanted.


CJ said:


> I'm so hungry.
> 
> All I think about is food.
> 
> I count down the minutes until my next meal.
> 
> I try to make deals with myself... Just have this next meal early, you can make it to the meal after that no problem.
> 
> Daily energy has been shit. I'm moving noticeably slower, dragging ass.
> 
> One more month. 🤣


Nicotine gum, friend. It's amazing how much of a cheat mode it is and it's pretty all-around good. Calming focus, energizing, appetite suppressant. Cheap. Well-tolerated. Minimal downsides. (Look up the studies on pure nicotine/gum, it's very mild and comparable to caffeine rather than a concentrated cancer generator.)


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!

A) Lying Leg Curls
95 x 11, 11, 10-5-4 (rest pause set)

B) Leg Extensions
150 x 14
140 x 11
130 x 11

C) Hack Squats
310 x 8  (added 20 lbs)
180 x 13, 11

D) Leg Press, Wide Foot Placement
450 x 6 *tweaked my back, immediately terminated the set. I'm walking a little twisted right now, hopefully it's a quick heal. My dumb ass shifted a little mid rep, so stupid, no idea what I was thinking. 🤦‍♂️

Did the following exercises just to get some work in that didn't need the back to stabilize. Didn't write down the weight/reps.

Kneeling Leg Curls, 3 sets
Iso Lateral Leg Extensions, 2 sets
Calf Extensions, 3 sets


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn man, everybody on here having injury issues rn it seems like.


----------



## Yano

Damn dude rest up , hope ya feel better


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn man, everybody on here having injury issues rn it seems like.


Not an injury, just a tweak. It'll be fine.


----------



## Bomb10shell

That's what they all say, then a tweak becomes an injury. Hope you feel better and get it worked out.


CJ said:


> Not an injury, just a tweak. It'll be fine.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> That's what they all say, then a tweak becomes an injury. Hope you feel better and get it worked out.


I'll be in the gym tomorrow, no doubt in my mind. But thank you, I appreciate the kind words. 😊


----------



## CJ

So I was wrong. I woke up for work, and I can't even stand up under my own power, I need to hold onto something.

No work or gym today, popped some Aleve last night before bed, didn't help. This morning popped a Perc/Tylenol combo, and added some Ibuprofen. Going to be a bed rest day. 🛏️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> So I was wrong. I woke up for work, and I can't even stand up under my own power, I need to hold onto something.
> 
> No work or gym today, popped some Aleve last night before bed, didn't help. This morning popped a Perc/Tylenol combo, and added some Ibuprofen. Going to be a bed rest day. 🛏️🤷‍♂️


Man that sucks. I hope the rest day helps.


----------



## Yano

Put the heat to it , soak in the whirlpool or what ever for a while. I dont know about you but pain killers for me are a double edged sword , yeh they take the edge off but i end up fucking myself up cus i cant feel what i did ... hope it eases up during the day for ya


----------



## Btcowboy

CJ said:


> So I was wrong. I woke up for work, and I can't even stand up under my own power, I need to hold onto something.
> 
> No work or gym today, popped some Aleve last night before bed, didn't help. This morning popped a Perc/Tylenol combo, and added some Ibuprofen. Going to be a bed rest day. 🛏️🤷‍♂️


Shitty news, hope it heals up quick


----------



## PZT

I hate to hear bros getting hurt. Hopefully you heal fast Cj


----------



## CJ

Back was feeling decent enough to return to the gym...

PUSH DAY A (Chest Focus)

A) HS Chest Press (6-10)
180 x 10,8,7,7

B) HS Incline Press (10-15)
130 x 13,11,11

C) HS Laterals, w/pauses (15-20)
15's x 20, 16
12.5's x 18

D) HS Shoulder Press (10-15)
90 x 13,11,12

E) Incline DB Curls (10-15)
25's x 15,9
20's x 11

F) Leg Extensions, w/pauses (15-20)
120 x 16
100 x 15
80 x 18

G) Calfs on V Squat, pauses top and bottom (10-15)
270 x 15,12
230 x 13

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 mins @ L-12

*I'm going to experiment with adding sets going forward, to try to find my ideal volume per session/week and frequency. All sets will be at RPE8 with the exception of the final set per exercise, which will be RPE10

I'll be paying extra close attention to performance and recovery, to see if I can match or exceed the prior session, if I'm recovered, and adding volume via sets/sessions to the point where it's no longer helpful, then backing off slightly.

Every muscle group will be different in terms of the volume and frequency variables, I just want to try to come close to optimizing my programming.


----------



## PZT

Fkin Riro liking a volume/rpe post. Fkin Mike metzner rolling in his grave


----------



## RiR0

PZT said:


> Fkin Riro liking a volume/rpe post. Fkin Mike metzner rolling in his grave


Until failure


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> Until failure


3 times a month


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Fkin Riro liking a volume/rpe post. Fkin Mike metzner rolling in his grave


They'll be ALL productive sets dammit!!!  🤣


----------



## PZT

Like Volume is ok if it an absurd amount and RPE better stand for “Rollin in Pussy Errrrrrrday”


----------



## Bomb10shell

Glad you're feeling better and back at it. Definitely curious about your volume experiment, looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## CJ

The volume thing is NOT going to get crazy. I'm envisioning it more like...can I add 1-4 sets to something per week and make the best progress possible? I'm recovering very quickly with this body part, should I hit it more frequently? I'm not recovering, should I subtract a set? 

Just turning the knobs a little bit.


----------



## DEADlifter

Glad your back is ok


----------



## Stickler

Good to hear brother,  now go get it!


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update 

I missed 3 days of tracking and weigh ins, but the four I did average out to a weekly loss of 0.3 lbs, down to a 189.9 lb average. Not bad since I was eating whatever I felt like during the 3 days I was laid up. I'm such a little bitch, in the 180's!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update
> 
> I missed 3 days of tracking and weigh ins, but the four I did average out to a weekly loss of 0.3 lbs, down to a 189.9 lb average. Not bad since I was eating whatever I felt like during the 3 days I was laid up. I'm such a little bitch, in the 180's!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Should have ate some fkin pop tarts, pussy


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Should have ate some fkin pop tarts, pussy


I did pick up the box at the store today, so getting close!!!🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I did pick up the box at the store today, so getting close!!!🥰🥰🥰


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> I did pick up the box at the store today, so getting close!!!🥰🥰🥰


Better have been cookies & cream and not brown sugar!


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Better have been cookies & cream and not brown sugar!


SMORES !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> SMORES !!!!!!!!!


Not a bad choice.


----------



## Stickler

Omg, all I want is something sweet now. I hate you people.


----------



## PZT

Stickler said:


> Omg, all I want is something sweet now. I hate you people.


Ben & Jerry’s type of threesome huh or banana split vagina!


----------



## Yano

Stickler said:


> Omg, all I want is something sweet now. I hate you people.


I've eaten a greek yogurt , 4 pieces of dry toast , 4 cups of rice , 1 can of tuna , 6 oz of chicken since 4am and I got one meal left .... oh and 2 cups of skim milk and like a gallon of coffee

Ya just gota shrug that shit off and keep your eyes on the prize.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Better have been cookies & cream and not brown sugar!





Yano said:


> SMORES !!!!!!!!!


It was S'mores!!! 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> It was S'mores!!! 🤗🤗🤗


I knew it !! Muh Spidey senses was tinglin


----------



## CJ

Stickler said:


> Omg, all I want is something sweet now. I hate you people.


Oh, I'm not actually eating it, I was only staring at the box like a 12 year old's first Playboy.  🤣


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> SMORES !!!!!!!!!


Love them


----------



## RiR0

No love for the classic fruit flavors and hate for brown sugar 😔


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> No love for the classic fruit flavors and hate for brown sugar 😔


Not a fan of the fruity ones(I wouldn’t not eat them though 😋), but all the others are good.... Brown sugar, cookies and creme, cookie dough, etc... 

You try the Froot Loop ones though? They're good!!!


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Not a fan of the fruity ones(I wouldn’t not eat them though 😋), but all the others are good.... Brown sugar, cookies and creme, cookie dough, etc...
> 
> You try the Froot Loop ones though? They're good!!!


Never even seen the fruit loop flavors


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Never even seen the fruit loop flavors


There was a group of 4 that came out together, Froot Loops, Eggos, Churros, and.... I forget. 🤔


----------



## PZT

My dad use to put butter on top of the blue berry ones and drink a glass of milk in a mason jar with ice in it lol.


----------



## PZT

Btw the orange crush ones they had were trash

Strawberry milkshakes ones are awesome


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> I've eaten a greek yogurt , 4 pieces of dry toast , 4 cups of rice , 1 can of tuna , 6 oz of chicken since 4am and I got one meal left .... oh and 2 cups of skim milk and like a gallon of coffee
> 
> Ya just gota shrug that shit off and keep your eyes on the prize.


This log has almost officially been hijacked by pop tarts.

I cheated today. I was craving something sweet I ate 4 raisinettes. Just 4.


----------



## Leeshaun888

CJ said:


> It was S'mores!!! 🤗🤗🤗


🫠


----------



## GSgator

I’m glad your back is feeling better those type of injuries can knock a person down . Also now my sweet tooth is worse and the cravings for sugar the last couple days has gotten strong all this pop tart talk set me over the edge dammit.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) HS CS Mid Back Row (6-10)
230 x 12,10,11

B) HS CS Upper Back Row (10-15)
140 x 16,14,15

C) HS Pullovers (15-20)
90 x 16,14,13

D) Reverse Pec Deck, w/holds (15-20)
90 x 17
80 x 15
70 x 16

E) Smith CGBP (8-12)
+110 x 13,10,9

F) Abs-Skipped, could feel lower back wasn't liking it after a few reps. 

Cardio:
Going Hiking


----------



## CJ

Nothing crazy, just moving the ol' bones, getting the cobwebs out. Back held up well, even on a few missteps...


----------



## CJ

Just cardio today. 

30 minutes on the recumbent bike @L12


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Nothing crazy, just moving the ol' bones, getting the cobwebs out. Back held up well, even on a few missteps...
> 
> View attachment 24346


Nothing crazy? Jesus that as over 2 hours


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Nothing crazy? Jesus that as over 2 hours


That's a short one. 😁


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> That's a short one. 😁


Just makes me realize how lazy I am


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Just makes me realize how lazy I am


Nope, you use those Cals for building muscles. I climb up rocks. 🤣


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!!!......and other things. 

*didn't go heavy on legs, after last week's back issue, I took all reps extra slow and controlled, extra aware of my form. 

A) Lying Leg Curls, (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
100 x 10, 8, 9
70 x 20

B) V Squats, (6-10)
270 x 10, 10, 10
*going extra slow on these was good I was able to really sink into my quads. This is hoping to be a good exercise going forward. 

C) Hack Squats, (10-15)
230 x 10
180 x 12, 10

D) Matrix Calf Extensions, (10-15)
200 x 19
180 x 18
160 x 13

E) EZ Bar Curls, (10-15)
B+40 x 13
B+35 x 10
B+30 x 10

F) DB Laterals, (15-20)
20's x 19
17.5's x 18
15's x 19

G) Smith Mach Shrug Rows, (15-20) to build MM Connection
+50 x 20
+80 x 20
+100 x 18


*ok, it's a lot, but today is my high calorie, high carb day, so putting that extra fuel to use.


----------



## CJ

Post workout meal:

1796 Cals 

274 g C
130 g P
20 g F

I'm very happy!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> Post workout meal:
> 
> 1796 Cals
> 
> 274 g C
> 130 g P
> 20 g F
> 
> I'm very happy!!!  🤗🤗🤗


wth did you eat?


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> wth did you eat?


Cod, rice, broccoli and cauliflower, then a giant tub of FF vanilla Greek yogurt with blueberries and maple almond butter granola added to it. 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Cod, rice, broccoli and cauliflower, then a giant tub of FF vanilla Greek yogurt with blueberries and maple almond butter granola added to it. 🤗🤗🤗


What was it that you said to me the other day? Oh that's right....

I hate you 😑 

Damn near my current DAILY bulk intake in one meal ffs.... but a good choice for a meal.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Post workout meal:
> 
> 1796 Cals
> 
> 274 g C
> 130 g P
> 20 g F
> 
> I'm very happy!!!  🤗🤗🤗


Thats almost what I'm running thats funny , 2k cals 250 200 22 .. it varies a bit from day to day i might have a bit more fat if i add margarine to my toast or a smear of peanut butter ya know but thats basically what im doin.


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> margarine


What the fuck is wrong with you

😂


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you
> 
> 😂


I didn't think they still made that trash. 🤔


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I didn't think they still made that trash. 🤔


When you're 80+ yrs old you just call everything margerine duh.


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you
> 
> 😂


Hey at least I didnt call it Oleo like my mother did haaahaaha.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ said:


> Post workout meal:
> 
> 1796 Cals
> 
> 274 g C
> 130 g P
> 20 g F
> 
> I'm very happy!!!  🤗🤗🤗


Oh my god


----------



## CJ

Voyagersixone said:


> Oh my god


3900 Cals for the day. Woke up looking tight and lean.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ said:


> 3900 Cals for the day. Woke up looking tight and lean.



😭😭😭 I don’t understand


----------



## CJ

Voyagersixone said:


> 😭😭😭 I don’t understand


My muscles soaked up the glucose. Simple. 

Watch some of this fellas videos on nutrition...


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ said:


> My muscles soaked up the glucose. Simple.
> 
> Watch some of this fellas videos on nutrition...


Simple - yet so beautiful.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Shoulder Press (8-12)
140 x 13,11,10,8

B)DB Laterals (15-20)
20's x 20
17.5's x 20,17

C) HS Chest Press (10-15)
140 x 12,10,10

D) Decline Cable Flyes (15-20)
20's x 14
15's x 17

E) Machine Dips (15-20)
120 x 16
100 x 15
90 x 15

F) Hoist An Crunches 
37.5 x 24
32.5 x 15
27.5 x 16
25 x 21

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L-12


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (8-12)
140 x 11,11,11

B) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
100+P x 15,14,15+2 w/momentum 

C) Mid Back HS CS OH Grip Row (10-15)
180 x 13,12,14

D) HS Iso Low Row (10-15)
90 x 17
110 x 15,15

E) EZ Bar Spider Curls (10-15)
B+40 x 9
B+30 x 10
B+20 x 11
*total junk sets, biceps had nothing left. Moving these to another day. 

F) Seated Calfs (20+)
90 x 27,20
70 x 26

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L12


----------



## Oakley6575

What do you think your maintenance calories are? And what have you been averaging calorie wise during your cut?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> What do you think your maintenance calories are? And what have you been averaging calorie wise during your cut?


You can do the math, but a lot. 🤣



Week ending 3/29:  201.9 lbs  3440 Cals

4/12 : 200.3 (-1.6) 3197 Cals, 326 C, 231 P, 119 F

4/19: 199.8 (-0.5) 3834 Cals, 395 C, 249 P, 134 F

4/26:  198.3 (-1.5) 3467 Cals, 350 C, 229 P, 105 F

5/3:   196.8 (-1.5) 3370 Cals, 388 C, 252 P, 104 F

5/10: 196.5 (-0.3) 3675 Cals, 374 C, 258 P, 120 F

5/17:  194.7 (-1.8) 3223 Cals, 313 C, 255 P, 101 F

5/24:  193.1 (-1.6) 3638 Cals, 371 C, 275 P, 109 F

5/31:  193.7 (+0.6) 3466 Cals, 361 C, 246 P, 91 F

6/7:    192.4 (-1.3) 2939 Cals, 284 C, 252 P, 62 F

6/15:  190.1 (-2.3) 3290 Cals, 387c, 281p, 57f

6/22:  189.2 (-0.9) 3426 Cals, 350c, 288p, 92f

6/29:  190.2 (+1.0) 3895 Cals, 495c, 288p, 79f

7/6:    189.9 (-0.3) untracked,


I'd guess 3,750 is roughly my maintenance though.


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> 3900 Cals for the day. Woke up looking tight and lean.


Yeah you’re tight alright.


----------



## Oakley6575

Jesus. Maintenance is probably 4,000cals?

Awesome man! Keep it up. You're almost done with the cut!


----------



## CJ

Cardio

On the bike now, I'll stop at 45 minutes


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Chest Press (6-10)
180 x 12,9,8,8
*added 5 total reps from last week, I'm higher than rep range now, I'll add weight next week

B) HS Incline Press (10-15)
130 x 15,13,13
*added 6 total reps from last week

C) HS Shoulder Press (10-15)
90 x 16,13,15
*added 8 total reps from last week, but did before Laterals this week. 😉😁
Higher than rep range now, I'll add weight next week. 

D) DB Lateral Raises (15-20)
20's x 18
20's x 16
17.5's x 18
17.5's x 13 + 11 partials
*added 1 set from last week

E) Incline DB Curls (10-15)
25's x 15
22.5's x 11
20's x 10
17.5's x 14
*added 1 set from last week

F) Leg Extensions (12-15)
130 x 16
130 x 13
110 x 14
*added weight from last week

G) Calfs on V Squat
270 x 16
270 x 13
230 x 15
*added 4 reps from last week

Cardio:
Going for a long hike


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> PUSH DAY A:
> 
> A) HS Chest Press (6-10)
> 180 x 12,9,8,8
> *added 5 total reps from last week, I'm higher than rep range now, I'll add weight next week
> 
> B) HS Incline Press (10-15)
> 130 x 15,13,13
> *added 6 total reps from last week
> 
> C) HS Shoulder Press (10-15)
> 90 x 16,13,15
> *added 8 total reps from last week, but did before Laterals this week. 😉😁
> Higher than rep range now, I'll add weight next week.
> 
> D) DB Lateral Raises (15-20)
> 20's x 18
> 20's x 16
> 17.5's x 18
> 17.5's x 13 + 11 partials
> *added 1 set from last week
> 
> E) Incline DB Curls (10-15)
> 25's x 15
> 22.5's x 11
> 20's x 10
> 17.5's x 14
> *added 1 set from last week
> 
> F) Leg Extensions (12-15)
> 130 x 16
> 130 x 13
> 110 x 14
> *added weight from last week
> 
> G) Calfs on V Squat
> 270 x 16
> 270 x 13
> 230 x 15
> *added 4 reps from last week
> 
> Cardio:
> Going for a long hike


Nice stackin up pr's like cord wood! sets reps weights ,, right the fuck on !


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ

Coach says I'm all done pushing fat loss. Since I'm not competing, I've lost all the fat I need to lose.

He gave me the option of rebounding/harnessing a weight gain rebound, or hanging around this weight for awhile.

I chose the latter since I have a few more months of hiking to do, including a few big ones, and I'm feeling really good at this weight (190 lbs). He's adding in more food, specifically 100g more of carbs on training days. Rest days stay the same.


----------



## TomJ

CJ said:


> Coach says I'm all done pushing fat loss. Since I'm not competing, I've lost all the fat I need to lose.
> 
> He gave me the option of rebounding/harnessing a weight gain rebound, or hanging around this weight for awhile.
> 
> I chose the latter since I have a few more months of hiking to do, including a few big ones, and I'm feeling really good at this weight (190 lbs). He's adding in more food, specifically 100g more of carbs on training days. Rest days stay the same.


makes sense to me. why suffer unnecessarily if not competing. 
How you feeling at the leaner BF?


----------



## CJ

TomJ said:


> makes sense to me. why suffer unnecessarily if not competing.
> How you feeling at the leaner BF?


Great when I'm fed, sluggish when I'm not. It's actually caused me to eat more than I should have been some days, but my progress pics have still gotten better and better. 

I think I'll feel like a $million bucks at a maintenance level of calories. With the new macros, I'll be more or less maintenence on training days, still a decent deficit though on non training days. I'll have a little extra on days like today, where I burn a fukk ton of calories on a hike though. He doesn't take those days into account(meaning extra food/carbs), I'm not sure if I explained it to him well enough what I do.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Mid Back HS CS Row (6-10)
250 x 10,9,10 
*added 20 lbs from last week

B) Upper Back HS CS Row (10-15)
150 x 17
160 x 13,15
*added 20 lbs from last week 

C) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (15-20)
100 x 19,17,15+4 w/momentum 

D) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
90 x 17
80 x 15
70 x 19
*added 3 reps from last week

E) Smith CGBP (8-12)
+115 x 12,10,9
*added 5 lbs from last week

F) Hoist Ab Crunches, 4 quality sets 
37.5 x 26
32.5 x 20
27.5 x 19
25 x 20

Cardio:
Going for a long hike, same one as yesterday, so about 3 hours long.


----------



## CJ




----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> View attachment 24633


How're your feet holding up?

Mine get pretty thrashed averaging roughly 20ksteps/day for a few weeks in a row and I'd imagine that you're up around that level


----------



## CJ

That felt so much better today with carbs. I had 81g on the way there in the form of ground up rolled oats mixed in a shake. Then I sipped on 66g during the hike from Gatorade powder mixed in 1 L of water.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> How're your feet holding up?
> 
> Mine get pretty thrashed averaging roughly 20ksteps/day for a few weeks in a row and I'd imagine that you're up around that level


Just over 20k right now. Feet have been better as the season has worn on.

I'm wearing Merrell MOAB 2 for shoes. I'm a fan.


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> How're your feet holding up?
> 
> Mine get pretty thrashed averaging roughly 20ksteps/day for a few weeks in a row and I'd imagine that you're up around that level


You seen them feet ? He's Pterodactyl from the shin down , nothing but bone n talons haahha.  Amazes me how a big foot can have bird feet


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> You seen them feet ? He's Pterodactyl from the shin down , nothing but bone n talons haahha.  Amazes me how a big foot can have bird feet


He's not lying. 😂

Here's a pic from when I fukked one up awhile back. Creepy looking feet.


----------



## Signsin1

CJ said:


> Just over 20k right now. Feet have been better as the season has worn on.
> 
> I'm wearing Merrell MOAB 2 for shoes. I'm a fan.


I just got the cheap knock-offs of the Moabs called "Nortiv 8"...$50.. They aren't that bad


----------



## Oakley6575

Since you are done with your cut, I think we need a physique pic. Asking for a friend..

Also, how did you like the carb cycling approach during your cut? Been watching Paul's videos about how Justin taught him to cycle calories low on rest days, medium on training days, and a once weekly high day with zero added fat. I want to give it a go.


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Since you are done with your cut, I think we need a physique pic. Asking for a friend..
> 
> Also, how did you like the carb cycling approach during your cut? Been watching Paul's videos about how Justin taught him to cycle calories low on rest days, medium on training days, and a once weekly high day with zero added fat. I want to give it a go.


I'll take one next time I shave, it's nothing crazy different compared to the pic from a couple of weeks ago, just a tad leaner.

I had more of a problem with the high carb day than I did the low days, but that's my fault. I was allowed to eat whatever fit, and I chose kid's cereal, even though I know I shouldn't have. I know myself better. I need to be all in or all out, and the kid's cereal only created massive cravings. But I also don't think I could have eat enough rice to truly make it a high carb day, in comparison to the medium days. 

For a few weeks, I ended up cracking 1 extra day per week, so in addition to the normal high day, I'd end up with an extra shitshow of a night, and just pig out. I ended up switching over to 2 higher days, but lesser than the 1 would be, so it all evened out over the week. It fit me better, as I made much better choices overall.

Always felt good and looked leaner the day(s) after the high days too. There really is something to your muscles just soaking up those carbs and filling out. Interestingly though, the same thing happened the mornings after I fukked up and pigged out, and those were high FAT foods. 🤔🤔🤔 I even had to do check in pics a couple of times after a pig out night....and I was always leaner than the prior week. I'd love to know how much more progress I would've made if I didn't crack like I did.

The low days just suck, not because of them being low carb, but rather the meals are so small you don't get full. I'd finish a meal, and still be HUNGRY!!! I should've simply added more veggies, no idea why I didn't now that I think about it. 🤔💡🤪


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ said:


> He's not lying. 😂
> 
> Here's a pic from when I fukked one up awhile back. Creepy looking feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24637


I feel like John Turturro on Mr. Deeds.  That foot will haunt me.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> I feel like John Turturro on Mr. Deeds.  That foot will haunt me.


Here piggy, piggy, piggy...


----------



## DEADlifter

Whatever BF% you are holding on to, it isn't in your feet. 

Skeletor style.


----------



## Oakley6575

Thanks for the insight bud! I'm going to give it a shot and see how I feel after my high days. I normally don't have cravings but when I let myself deviate from my diet, i go off the fucking rails. So I'm hoping as long as I have a strict programed high day that serves a purpose, it will really help. We shall see. 

Thanks again!


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Thanks for the insight bud! I'm going to give it a shot and see how I feel after my high days. I normally don't have cravings but when I let myself deviate from my diet, i go off the fucking rails. So I'm hoping as long as I have a strict programed high day that serves a purpose, it will really help. We shall see.
> 
> Thanks again!


Good luck, I'm the same. Once I got a taste of deliciousness, I was fukked!!!  🤣


----------



## Voyagersixone

CJ said:


> View attachment 24601
> View attachment 24602
> View attachment 24603


Gorgeous!


----------



## CJ

Taking a back pic is hard when you're holding the phone, trying to flex and hit the button at the same time, while shaking!!! 🤣

Not crazy lean, but a good spot to start bulking.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> He's not lying. 😂
> 
> Here's a pic from when I fukked one up awhile back. Creepy looking feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24637


ouch shit like that sucks cus it rubs on ya boot all day.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Taking a back pic is hard when you're holding the phone, trying to flex and hit the button at the same time, while shaking!!! 🤣
> 
> Not crazy lean, but a good spot to start bulking.
> 
> View attachment 24666


you can set it down and use like a timer setting ? even the baby brownie had that.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> you can set it down and use like a timer setting ? even the baby brownie had that.


Don't try to confuse me with your logic.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Looking amazing CJ! Inspiring brother


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Back looks great dude!


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Always felt good and looked leaner the day(s) after the high days too. There really is something to your muscles just soaking up those carbs and filling out. Interestingly though, the same thing happened the mornings after I fukked up and pigged out, and those were high FAT foods. 🤔🤔🤔 I even had to do check in pics a couple of times after a pig out night....and I was always leaner than the prior week. I'd love to know how much more progress I would've made if I didn't crack like I did.


There's definitely something to this.

Lyle McDonald has a theory about this "whoosh" effect being the result of a sudden influx of calories precipitating the release of extracellular fluid.

Could be a cortisol thing.

All I know is that most obscenely shredded and vascular I've ever looked was after a dozen donuts or a pint of ice cream or something. I'd never condone or recommend that kind of eating pattern, but there's definitely some sort of weird metabolic or hormonal trickery going on with glucose uptake and concurrent release of body water.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

TODAY said:


> There's definitely something to this.
> 
> Lyle McDonald has a theory about this "whoosh" effect being the result of a sudden influx of calories precipitating the release of extracellular fluid.
> 
> Could be a cortisol thing.
> 
> All I know is that most obscenely shredded and vascular I've ever looked was after a dozen donuts or a pint of ice cream or something. I'd never condone or recommend that kind of eating pattern, but there's definitely some sort of weird metabolic trickery going on with glucose uptake and concurrent release of body water.


I swear I've noticed this before and just thought I was crazy.


----------



## TODAY

CohibaRobusto said:


> I swear I've noticed this before and just thought I was crazy.


Yeah, I'm given to believe that it's fairly common amongst relatively lean individuals.

Thus, the pre-show "carb up" that you often hear bodybuilders talk about.


----------



## Thewall

Looking great man. It’s great to get that lean. You reach those stubborn fat areas and when you fill back out you look so much better. Good stuff


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY..... plus extras

A) Lying Leg Curls (6-10)(12-15)
100 x 12,9,11
*added 5 total reps, go up in weight next week
80 x 16
*added 10 lbs from last week

B) HS V Squats (6-10)
290 x 12
310 x 10
320 x 8
*added 50 lbs from last week, BUT I'm working back up from a back tweak. Start at 320 next week. 

C) Hack Squats (10-15)
180 x 15,12,10,10
*added 1 set from last week

D) Calfs on V Squat (15-20)
180 x 22
180 x 15
140 x 17
*different exercise from last week

E) EZ Bar Curls (10-15)
B+40 x 14
B+35 x 11
B+30 x 11
*added 3 reps from last week

F) DB Laterals (15-20)
20's x 20 *added 1 rep
20's x 16 *up 2.5 lbs
17.5's x 15 *up 2.5 lbs

G) Smith Mach Shrug Rows (15-20)
+100 x 25
+120 x 17
+120 x 15
*added weight to all sets


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> LEG DAY..... plus extras
> 
> A) Lying Leg Curls (6-10)(12-15)
> 100 x 12,9,11
> *added 5 total reps, go up in weight next week
> 80 x 16
> *added 10 lbs from last week
> 
> B) HS V Squats (6-10)
> 290 x 12
> 310 x 10
> 320 x 8
> *added 50 lbs from last week, BUT I'm working back up from a back tweak. Start at 320 next week.
> 
> C) Hack Squats (10-15)
> 180 x 15,12,10,10
> *added 1 set from last week
> 
> D) Calfs on V Squat (15-20)
> 180 x 22
> 180 x 15
> 140 x 17
> *different exercise from last week
> 
> E) EZ Bar Curls (10-15)
> B+40 x 14
> B+35 x 11
> B+30 x 11
> *added 3 reps from last week
> 
> F) DB Laterals (15-20)
> 20's x 20 *added 1 rep
> 20's x 16 *up 2.5 lbs
> 17.5's x 15 *up 2.5 lbs
> 
> G) Smith Mach Shrug Rows (15-20)
> +100 x 25
> +120 x 17
> +120 x 15
> *added weight to all sets


You don't know how much your ezbar weighs?

I put the one we have at my gym on the scale, it was 18 lbs. wtf. why not make it 20? I just count it as 20 😂 my whole log has been a lie.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> You don't know how much your ezbar weighs?
> 
> I put the one we have at my gym on the scale, it was 18 lbs. wtf. why not make it 20? I just count it as 20 😂 my whole log has been a lie.


I'm not taking it into the locker room to weigh it, it's not important anyway.

If anyone ever asks what my 1rm EZ Bar Curl is, I'll throat punch them out of principle.  🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I'm not taking it into the locker room to weigh it, it's not important anyway.
> 
> If anyone ever asks what my 1rm EZ Bar Curl is, I'll throat punch them out of principle.  🤣


That's funny bc to me, weighing a bar in the locker room does not seem like a stretch for you at all. I'm surprised you haven't weighed the clips tbh. 😁


----------



## CJ

Nope. I'll rock the the pink weights if they're appropriate.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> Nope. I'll rock the the pink weights if they're appropriate.


No you pay a lot of attention to detail, that's what I meant by that.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> No you pay a lot of attention to detail, that's what I meant by that.


Maybe I'm scared it's only like 10 lbs and I'm even more of a little bitch than I already think I am. 😂


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Shoulder Press (8-12)
145 x 11,11,10,12
*added 5 lbs from last week, I'll add 5 more next week

B) DB Laterals (12-15 before momentum)
22.5's x 20
20's x 19
17.5's x 20
15's x 18
*added 1 set and increased weight from last week

C) HS Chest Press (10-15)
140 x 13,11,10
*added 2 reps from last week

D) Decline Cable Press (15-20)
15's x 25, right into 20's x 10
*just feeling it out for weight, next week 2 straight sets

E) Alt DB Spider Curls (15-20)
20's x 21
20's x 17
17.5's x 18
*I'll add weight next week to first set, maybe add a set of tomorrow's back training isn't affected by these. 

F) Hoist Ab Crunches, 4 quality sets
37.5 x 30
32.5 x 22
27.5 x 16
25 x 17

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L12


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Shldr Width Cable Pulldowns (8-12)
70's x 13,11,11+1 w/momentum
*added 2 reps over last week, and reps just felt smoother. Go up in weight next week.

B) OH Grip Medium Width Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
120 x 15,13,13+6 partials 
*added 10 lbs this week, add 10 lbs more next week 

C) 45° Grip CS T-Bar Rows (10-15)
90 x 12,11,13+2 partials
*normal machine was occupied, this felt great though. 

D) HS Iso Lateral Low Rows (10-15)
45's x21  *too light 
55's x 16  *too light
60's x 15

E) Matrix Machine Dips (15-20)
120 x 20
120 x 14 
100 x 16
90 x 18
*added a set and weight from last week 

F) DB Laterals 
20's x 20
17.5's x 19
15's x 18
12.5's x 17-5-6-6  (Go ham set, pause when I needed to, accumulate 30+ reps) 
*I did these instead of seated calfs, as I'm going on a decent hike tomorrow. 

Cardio:
Also skipping cardio today, as tomorrow I'll be climbing 1,800 feet, pretty much a straight up trek. I want to be as fresh as possible, so no calfs or cardio today. I'll eat plenty of carbs today and tomorrow for proper fuel.


----------



## Oakley6575

Those hikes would kick my ass. Good for you for getting them done and enjoying them. 

Question, are you and your coach not working on a rebound phase right now after the cut?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Question, are you and your coach not working on a rebound phase right now after the cut?


He gave me that option, but we're pushing it back. I want to get in some good hikes this year, and extra weight is NOT fun when climbing.

Plus, I have my yearly Dr physical in early October, and my Dr is a pain in the ass. 🤣

After that though, it's on. I know it's not the best plan, but it is what it is. My goal isn't the most muscle possible in the shortest time frame, and I have no competition aspirations, so we're both cool with that. I'm older now too, so health is a concern.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> He gave me that option, but we're pushing it back. I want to get in some good hikes this year, and extra weight is NOT fun when climbing.
> 
> Plus, I have my yearly Dr physical in early October, and my Dr is a pain in the ass. 🤣
> 
> After that though, it's on. I know it's not the best plan, but it is what it is. My goal isn't the most muscle possible in the shortest time frame, and I have no competition aspirations, so we're both cool with that. I'm older now too, so health is a concern.


How's the hunger been?


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> How's the hunger been?


Awesome, so much better, no cravings. If anything, I'm mostly full. 

Ironically, I may actually end up eating LESS calories because I don't think I'll end up cheating. And my weight is actually DOWN a 0.7 lbs average from last week so far, with 2 weigh-ins left left. I'll keep that in mind in the future. 

Only thing I did off plan was the first night I had an IPA (soooo good), a pint of Ben and Jerry's, and a couple of normal sizes candy bars at the movies with my daughter. Since then, it's been clear sailing...


----------



## Stickler

CJ said:


> Here piggy, piggy, piggy...
> 
> View attachment 24649


Mine look the same


----------



## CJ

Today's hike....


----------



## DEADlifter

Is that in Mass?


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Today's hike....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 24847


Nice pick for a hike. It's beautiful there.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> Is that in Mass?


Mt Monadnock in NH. 

I'll throw some pics up when I get home.


----------



## DEADlifter

I noticed you've been hiking a lot.  It is nice up there.


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ

360° Summit of Mt Monadnock
					

Watch "360° Summit of Mt Monadnock " on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Down 0.5 lbs for the week to an average weight of 190.4 lbs. 
4091 Cals
474g C
306g P 
92g F

Seems like I've settled into a 188-192 range over the last couple of months.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Chest Press (6-10)
185 x 8
90 x 18
140 x 10,9
*i felt a niggle in the muscle belly of my right pec through warmups and into my first set. It wasn't every rep, only some. It doesn't feel like a tear or anything, but I didn't want to risk anything, so I dropped the weight considerably after first work set and did really slow tempo reps. Still good sets, all close to, or to last good rep. No pain on the lower weight sets.

B) HS Inc Press (10-15)
130 x 14,13,11,11
*added 3 reps and a set over last week.
*I felt no pain in this exercise, so business as usual.

C) HS Shoulder Press (10-15)
100 x 14,13,12
*added 10 lbs from last week

D) DB Laterals (15-20) strict + momentum
20's x 20+4
20's x 15+4
17.5's x 15+5
15's x 16+6

E) Incline DB Curls (10-15)
25's x 15
22.5's x 11
20's x 11
17.5's x 17

F) Leg Extensions (12-15) w/pauses
140 x 15
130 x 13
110 x 13 w/long hold on last rep

G) Calfs on V Squat Machine
290 x 14
270 x 14
230 x 15

Cardio:
Going hiking


----------



## CJ

It was a really hot day for hiking. 95° and humid, the humidity put the heat index at 101° 

No speed records set today, what normally takes me around 3 hours took 3:15 today. My hands were noticeably swollen at the end, I'll have to figure out why.  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> It was a really hot day for hiking. 95° and humid, the humidity put the heat index at 101°
> 
> No speed records set today, what normally takes me around 3 hours took 3:15 today. My hands were noticeably swollen at the end, I'll have to figure out why.  🤔🤔🤔
> 
> View attachment 24908


Skyline trail to the kitchen for chicken? How in the world do you pronounce this trails name??


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Skyline trail to the kitchen for chicken? How in the world do you pronounce this trails name??


The hell if I know!!!  🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011

CJ said:


> It was a really hot day for hiking. 95° and humid, the humidity put the heat index at 101°
> 
> No speed records set today, what normally takes me around 3 hours took 3:15 today. My hands were noticeably swollen at the end, I'll have to figure out why.  🤔🤔🤔
> 
> View attachment 24908



Now i know why you can eat so much a d still shred down.


----------



## quackattack

CJ said:


> It was a really hot day for hiking. 95° and humid, the humidity put the heat index at 101°
> 
> No speed records set today, what normally takes me around 3 hours took 3:15 today. My hands were noticeably swollen at the end, I'll have to figure out why.  🤔🤔🤔
> 
> View attachment 24908


How the fuck are you doing 3 hr hikes at noon on Wednesday.  Get back to work.


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> How the fuck are you doing 3 hr hikes at noon on Wednesday.  Get back to work.


This is how I spend my vacation. 😎


----------



## CJ

Ok, so Coach is shutting me down on chest pressing movements for a couple of weeks, to let the niggle heal. He says it may be nothing, but he's seen too many of those turn into tears.

He's right, why should I risk anything? A few weeks of no chest training won't set me back much, if any, but a Pec tear sure as shit would. Not to mention being out of work... No bueno.

Looks like I have some resources freed up for some other body parts now. 🤔


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Ok, so Coach is shutting me down on chest pressing movements for a couple of weeks, to let the niggle heal. He says it may be nothing, but he's seen too many of those turn into tears.
> 
> He's right, why should I risk anything? A few weeks of no chest training won't set me back much, if any, but a Pec tear sure as shit would. Not to mention being out of work... No bueno.
> 
> Looks like I have some resources freed up for some other body parts now. 🤔


Sounds like the PERFECT time for a tricep specialization phase.

I'd recommend Smolov Jr. for tricep kickbacks.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> Sounds like the PERFECT time for a tricep specialization phase.
> 
> I'd recommend Smolov Jr. for tricep kickbacks.


Triceps are a small muscle group and heal fast, he needs The Bulgarian K-Back routine in his life


----------



## CJ

This may happen next year... 









						Inca Trail Tour to Machu Picchu Trekking Adventure
					

Travel to beautiful Peru and trek to Machu Picchu on our Inca Trail tour for an adventure of a lifetime with The Explorer's Passage.




					explorerspassage.com


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Ok, so Coach is shutting me down on chest pressing movements for a couple of weeks, to let the niggle heal. He says it may be nothing, but he's seen too many of those turn into tears.
> 
> He's right, why should I risk anything? A few weeks of no chest training won't set me back much, if any, but a Pec tear sure as shit would. Not to mention being out of work... No bueno.
> 
> Looks like I have some resources freed up for some other body parts now. 🤔


Gloots. Always build the booty 🍑🍑


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Gloots. Always build the booty 🍑🍑


He do have a hip thrust machine.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> He do have a hip thrust machine.


It's the devil! Doooo it!! But seriously the most humbling glute exercise, especially if you do bb hip thrusts and then switch them out for a thrust machine


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Mid Back HS CS Row (6-10)
260 x 11,10,11
*added 10 lbs and more reps from last week. I'll add 10 more lbs next week. 

B) Upper Back HS CS Row (10-15)
170 x 17,15,15
*added 10 lbs and more reps from last week. I'll add 10 more next week. 

C) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (15-20)
100 x 21,17,19+3 partials 
*added 6 reps from last week, I'll add weight next week. 

D) DB Laterals (3x15-20, 2 x accumulate 30 reps) 
20's x 24,18,16
15's x 34 total reps, 35 total reps 

E) DB Skullcrushers (10-15)
20's x 19
20's x 13
17.5's x 12
17.5's x 12
*doing these for awhile instead of CGBP due to the chest injury. 

*side note: I tried a DB Kickback for shits and giggles, and a 30 lb DB done properly was pretty heavy. No idea how many I'd be able to do at that weight, but definitely less than 10.

F) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
90 x 17
80 x 17
70 x 17

G) Hoist Ab Crunches (4 quality sets) 
40 x 20
35 x 15
30 x 14
25 x 18
*added 2.5 lbs from the usual weight

Cardio:
None today, hiking a mountain tomorrow


----------



## Thewall

Blast those shoulders


----------



## TomJ

the fuck? wheres the 45lb lateral raises and kickbacks?


----------



## PZT

TomJ said:


> the fuck? wheres the 45lb lateral raises and kickbacks?


Whoa! Too much volume there buddy


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> PULL DAY A:
> 
> A) Mid Back HS CS Row (6-10)
> 260 x 11,10,11
> *added 10 lbs and more reps from last week. I'll add 10 more lbs next week.
> 
> B) Upper Back HS CS Row (10-15)
> 170 x 17,15,15
> *added 10 lbs and more reps from last week. I'll add 10 more next week.
> 
> C) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (15-20)
> 100 x 21,17,19+3 partials
> *added 6 reps from last week, I'll add weight next week.
> 
> D) DB Laterals (3x15-20, 2 x accumulate 30 reps)
> 20's x 24,18,16
> 15's x 34 total reps, 35 total reps
> 
> E) DB Skullcrushers (10-15)
> 20's x 19
> 20's x 13
> 17.5's x 12
> 17.5's x 12
> *doing these for awhile instead of CGBP due to the chest injury.
> 
> *side note: I tried a DB Kickback for shits and giggles, and a 30 lb DB done properly was pretty heavy. No idea how many I'd be able to do at that weight, but definitely less than 10.
> 
> F) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
> 90 x 17
> 80 x 17
> 70 x 17
> 
> G) Hoist Ab Crunches (4 quality sets)
> 40 x 20
> 35 x 15
> 30 x 14
> 25 x 18
> *added 2.5 lbs from the usual weight
> 
> Cardio:
> None today, hiking a mountain tomorrow


What's your 1RM for kickbacks? 😉


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> What's your 1RM for kickbacks? 😉


Bout tree fiddy oz


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> What's your 1RM for kickbacks? 😉


30 lbs, done today, only rep I'll ever do so we can close the book on that!!!  🤣


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> Blast those shoulders


Can't do chest for awhile, so lateral delts will be getting a lot of extra volume.


----------



## CJ




----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> He do have a hip thrust machine.


If I trained my glutes directly I’d have an ass that wouldn’t fit in pants


----------



## CJ

Other than my CLOSE encounter with a bear, the hike was pretty uneventful. Summit had solid views. 

















						Mt Greylock summit
					

Watch "Mt Greylock summit" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Yano

Yeahhh you might wanna do some shopping if you are gonna take up hiking and camping seriously ... 





						Ruger® Super Redhawk Alaskan® Double-Action Revolver Models
					






					www.ruger.com


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!!   ......plus stuffs

A1) Lying Leg Curls (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
105 x 11,9,9
*added 5 lbs, add 5 lbs more next week
82.5 x 12+6 partials 
*added 2.5 lbs

A2) DB Laterals (15-20 strict + partials)
20's x 20+5
17.5's x 19+4
17.5's x 15+4
15's x 18+4

B) V Squats (6-10)
320 x 12,10,8
*added weight, add 10 lbs more next week

C) Hack Squats (10-15)
180 x 14,11,10,10(failed 11th rep, stapled 🤣) 
*lost a rep on each of the first two sets. Not concerned considering the amount of hiking I did this week. 

D1) Calfs on V Squat (15-20)
200 x 21 *added 20 lbs, add more next
180 x 16 *added 1 rep
140 x 18 *added 1 rep

D2) EZ Bar Curls (10-15)
B+40 x 14 
B+35 x 12 *added 1 rep
B+30 x 12 *added 1 rep
*I think the bar is 25 lbs

E) Smith Machine Slight Leaning Shrugs (15-20)
+120 x 22,19,18
*added weight and reps. Add 10 lbs next week. 

Cardio:
Get the fukk outta here with that shit. 🖕


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> LEG DAY!!!!   ......plus stuffs
> 
> A1) Lying Leg Curls (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
> 105 x 11,9,9
> *added 5 lbs, add 5 lbs more next week
> 82.5 x 12+6 partials
> *added 2.5 lbs
> 
> A2) DB Laterals (15-20 strict + partials)
> 20's x 20+5
> 17.5's x 19+4
> 17.5's x 15+4
> 15's x 18+4
> 
> B) V Squats (6-10)
> 320 x 12,10,8
> *added weight, add 10 lbs more next week
> 
> C) Hack Squats (10-15)
> 180 x 14,11,10,10(failed 11th rep, stapled 🤣)
> *lost a rep on each of the first two sets. Not concerned considering the amount of hiking I did this week.
> 
> D1) Calfs on V Squat (15-20)
> 200 x 21 *added 20 lbs, add more next
> 180 x 16 *added 1 rep
> 140 x 18 *added 1 rep
> 
> D2) EZ Bar Curls (10-15)
> B+40 x 14
> B+35 x 12 *added 1 rep
> B+30 x 12 *added 1 rep
> *I think the bar is 25 lbs
> 
> E) Smith Machine Slight Leaning Shrugs (15-20)
> +120 x 22,19,18
> *added weight and reps. Add 10 lbs next week.
> 
> Cardio:
> Get the fukk outta here with that shit. 🖕


----------



## CJ

Eating more food, think I'm still getting leaner... 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Eating more food, think I'm still getting leaner... 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 25212


No the muscles just full asf now pushing against the dick skin!!!


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Eating more food, think I'm still getting leaner... 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 25212


Would you ever think about doing a local show?


----------



## PZT

RiR0 said:


> Would you ever think about doing a local show?


Now we are talkin


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Would you ever think about doing a local show?


If I'm being honest, I'd need to drop at least 10 more lbs of fat. That would put me around 180 lbs. So I'd need to add AT LEAST 10-15 lbs of pure muscle in the right places, before that'd even be a consideration.

It's honestly not even on my radar right now.


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> If I'm being honest, I'd need to drop at least 10 more lbs of fat. That would put me around 180 lbs. So I'd need to add AT LEAST 10-15 lbs of pure muscle in the right places, before that'd even be a consideration.
> 
> It's honestly not even on my radar right now.


How tall are you?


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> How tall are you?


5'10"


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> 5'10"


🤔 I think you’d very well in a local show for classic


----------



## RiR0

Ask your coach what he thinks


----------



## CJ

RiR0 said:


> Ask your coach what he thinks


He already told me he could have me stage ready in 4 weeks. 

I think he's just blowing smoke up my ass though. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ

I have no shoulders, no lats, small legs. Not a good combo. 🤣


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> He already told me he could have me stage ready in 4 weeks.
> 
> I think he's just blowing smoke up my ass though. 🤣🤣🤣


He’s right and you know he’s not the type. 
You don’t see what you actually look like


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> I have no shoulders, no lats, small legs. Not a good combo. 🤣


You’d kill it at a local classic especially masters


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> 🤔 I think you’d very well in a local show for classic


I'm no BB judge but dude I think you would fucking smoke 99% of local guys in a show for classic or whats the other one there with the shorts ? ... physique ? I dont know all the names of the classes. 

Not many folks have the dedication you do at that level


----------



## RiR0

Yano said:


> I'm no BB judge but dude I think you would fucking smoke 99% of local guys in a show for classic or whats the other one there with the shorts ? ... physique ? I dont know all the names of the classes.
> 
> Not many folks have the dedication you do at that level


Physique guys no lie are getting as big and dry as bodybuilders


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> Physique guys no lie are getting as big and dry as bodybuilders


Everyone gets a bit bigger every year it seems even some of the females i watched. classes seem to get stretched n stretch pretty soon every one will be in open


----------



## RiR0

Yano said:


> Everyone gets a bit bigger every year it seems even some of the females i watched. classes seem to get stretched n stretch pretty soon every one will be in open


With classic there’s a weight/height limit. 
It keeps it pretty regulated. 
Most of the other classes though you’re absolutely right they keep rewarding bigger and drier so the judges push them in that direction


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> With classic there’s a weight/height limit.
> It keeps it pretty regulated.
> Most of the other classes though you’re absolutely right they keep rewarding bigger and drier so the judges push them in that direction


Oh cool see thats how little I know about the classes I had no idea there were height limits.


----------



## Stickler

CJ said:


> Eating more food, think I'm still getting leaner... 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 25212


YO!!! .. showed my girl your picture and was like, "THESE are the types of people I'm talking to."  She gave a look, ya bastard. Then I felt the need to show my progress and she's like, "that's really good honey. "  

Mofo got me motivated. Lol. Awesome looking brother, and no I'm not jealous.  I mean I is really good...  honey. Lol


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Oh cool see thats how little I know about the classes I had no idea there were height limits.


5'9"-5'10" NPC weight limit is 197 lbs for Classic. 

Something to keep in mind. I like that weight limit. 🤔


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Something to keep in mind. I like that weight limit. 🤔


No pressure... but do it!


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> No pressure... but do it!


I may have been looking at contest pics today. 🤔😏


----------



## CJ

CJ said:


> I may have been looking at contest pics today. 🤔😏


Here's the guy who won the Masters 40+ Classic division, New England Championships...





__





						Rick McCleary | NPC News Online
					






					contests.npcnewsonline.com


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I may have been looking at contest pics today. 🤔😏


Still not cool enough to post links, but check out NPC Northeast, few contests coming up in that 4+ week range 😉


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Still not cool enough to post links, but check out NPC Northeast, few contests coming up in that 4+ week range 😉


Maybe next year.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Here's the guy who won the Masters 40+ Classic division, New England Championships...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick McCleary | NPC News Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contests.npcnewsonline.com


Dude you got this chump smoked right now .... and you're not even trying to be stage ready.


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Dude you got this chump smoked right now .... and you're not even trying to be stage ready.


Agreed


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> Eating more food, think I'm still getting leaner... 🤗🤗🤗
> 
> View attachment 25212


looking great CJ..


----------



## IronSoul

Damn CJ you look ridiculous man. Shredded to pieces 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Dude you got this chump smoked right now .... and you're not even trying to be stage ready.





Stickler said:


> Agreed


Third-ed

Why wait another year? You're damn near ready now.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:
Shoulders and Arms, some Abs 

A) HS Shoulder Press (8-12)
150 x 12,10,9,9
*added 5 lbs, add 5 more next week

B) DB Laterals (3x15-20, 1 x accumulate 40 reps) 
20's x 22+4  (full + partials) 
20's x 16 + 5
15's x 19+4
15's x 43 (17-10-8-8)

C) Alt DB Spider Curls (12-15)
22.5's x 15
20's x 15
17.5's x 16
17.5's x 16
*added a set, and went up in weight 

D) Double Rope Tricep Pressdowns (12-15)
30 x 23  *much too light
30 x 16
25 x 15 + 5 partials 
*can't do CGBP until my chest heals, so swapped these in

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches, 4 quality sets 
40 x 22
35 x 16
30 x 15
25 x 19

E2) Alt DB Hammer Curls (10-15)
30's x 15
30's x 12
25's x 15

Cardio....reluctantly:
Recumbent Bike, 30 mins @ L12


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Third-ed
> 
> Why wait another year? You're damn near ready now.


Because I'm too small, I need to add 15+ lbs of muscle.... And I'm still fat, for BB standards.


----------



## PZT

Also lay off the gh


CJ said:


> Here's the guy who won the Masters 40+ Classic division, New England Championships...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick McCleary | NPC News Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contests.npcnewsonline.com


dude cj u beat him


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Because I'm too small, I need to add 15+ lbs of muscle.... And I'm still fat, for BB standards.


I think I've only seen the couple of chest/ab/ front pics here but unless you have chicken legs you are definitely not too small and the 4 weeks of prep will fix the final stubborn fat areas.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> I think I've only seen the couple of chest/ab/ front pics here but unless you have chicken legs you are definitely not too small and the 4 weeks of prep will fix the final stubborn fat areas.


About 2 months ago, still similar. I'll hit them harder in the winter, after hiking season...


----------



## PZT

I imagine it is hard to hold leg mass with all your hi king but when you transferred that work capacity over you’d get awesome leg progress


----------



## RiR0

Let’s see the back and glutes 🤗


----------



## PZT

RiR0 said:


> Let’s see the back and glutes 🤗


Put the gawd damn lotion down, fooooo


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> About 2 months ago, still similar. I'll hit them harder in the winter, after hiking season...
> View attachment 25300
> View attachment 25301
> View attachment 25302
> View attachment 25303


def could use some more size ofc if you are thinking of competing but bro you got a nice physique and nice sweep on the quads too man... def you can do it if that is what you want.. good job


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> Maybe next year.


cj btw how tall are ya if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Bomb10shell

I think you would kill it locally. Especially against 2021 Rick McCleary. I can see why you say "more" though, you're probably comparing to CBum, but that's apples and oranges at this stage. Posing, tan, oil, lights, it all makes a huge difference in how what you've got gets presented. If you can present it better and harder than the bigger guy next to you, you'll win. 

Side note, listen to your coach, he knows best what you can accomplish (*cough*cough* a show at the end of August *cough*)


CJ said:


> About 2 months ago, still similar. I'll hit them harder in the winter, after hiking season...


----------



## Bomb10shell

Bomb10shell said:


> Side note, listen to your coach, he knows best what you can accomplish (*cough*cough* a show at the end of August *cough*)


All that said, prep is a beast like no other. I know you've said you're a single dad and if I didn't have my husband running the show at the end, I wouldn't have survived. Even when the fucker ordered pizza for the two of them the night before my show.....dick... anyways its a hell of a commitment and rational thought goes out the window towards the end.


----------



## CJ

Here you suns'a'bitches, some more pics I just took. I'm nowhere near stage size or ready...


----------



## CJ

presser said:


> cj btw how tall are ya if you dont mind me asking?


5'10", 191 this morning.


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> Here you suns'a'bitches, some more pics I just took. I'm nowhere near stage size or ready...
> View attachment 25309
> View attachment 25310
> View attachment 25312


def need more size bro not doubt if you were think of competing on stage... but you got a nice physique. more size on the legs and upper and you will be hard to beat with that conditioning on the upper body man... good job anyways


----------



## presser

CJ said:


> 5'10", 191 this morning.


thanks CJ yeah good height too for bodybuilder.... yep you can do it if that is what you focus is on


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You look awesome man. I know nothing about bodybuilding competitions, so I can't comment on that. But you're in the top tier around here for sure.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Here you suns'a'bitches, some more pics I just took. I'm nowhere near stage size or ready...



My previous statements stand. Nail prep and posing and I think you'll surprise yourself how well you do.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> My previous statements stand. Nail prep and posing and I think you'll surprise yourself how well you do.


You have no idea how much I suck at posing. You should see the fukked up pics I send my coach every week. I look like a Make A Wish kid!!!  🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> You have no idea how much I suck at posing. You should see the fukked up pics I send my coach every week. I look like a Make A Wish kid!!!  🤪🤪🤪


I just doubled over in laughter just now. That's hilarious 


Okay, maybe you're right, a year...to get posing on point 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Here you suns'a'bitches, some more pics I just took. I'm nowhere near stage size or ready...
> View attachment 25309
> View attachment 25310
> View attachment 25312


I'm not gonna say shit about not being able to put the entire date on the same line ,, nope ,, not gonna do it ....  👍


----------



## Yano

Found a pic of the sign up on the AT , thought you'd get a kick out of it.  If you take the road from Greenville to Monson its like 21 miles ... if you take the trail well...


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (8-12)
70+P x 13, 11, 11
*added weight this week, add more next week

B) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
120+P x 15,14,12+5 partials 
*added weight, add more next week

C) 45° Grip CS T-Bar Rows (10-15)
90 x 12,11,11+2 partials 

D) Matrix OH CS Upper Back Row (10-15)
90 x 18
90 x 18
100 x 15
*not the best machine, the one I wanted was occupied, so I tried something new

E) DB Laterals (4x15-20, 1 x Accum 40 reps) 
22.5's x 17 full + 5 partials 
17.5's x 19 + 4
17.5's x 15 + 4
15's x 14 + 6
15's x 43 reps (17-10-9-7)

F) Seated Calfs (20)
100 x 22
90 x 22
80 x 20
*add weight next week

G) Hoist Ab Crunches 
40 x 23
35 x 16
30 x 15
25 x 18
*out of work relatively early, had extra time, so did extra work. 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 mins @ L12


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Shoulder Press (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
170 x 10,9,9
130 x 12

B) DB Laterals (4x15-20, 1 x accum 45+ reps) 
22.5's x 20 full + 3 partials 
20's x 17+4
17.5's x 16+5
15's x 15+6
15's x 50 (16-10-8-8-8)

C) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
90 x 21
80 x 18
70 x 21
*moved from back day to this day, add weight next week

D) Incline DB Curls (10-15)
25's x 15
25's x 12
20's x 13
20's x 14

E1) Leg Extensions w/pauses (12-15)
150 x 14
130 x 13
110 x 14 w/long hold on last rep

E2) Hoist An Crunches, 4 quality sets 
40 x 25
35 x 18
30 x 21
25 x 20

F) Calfs on V Squat (10-15)
290 x 15
270 x 15
230 x 15

Cardio:
Going hiking


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

CJ said:


> Here you suns'a'bitches, some more pics I just took. I'm nowhere near stage size or ready...
> View attachment 25309
> View attachment 25310
> View attachment 25312


Get the fuck out bro. You could kill it on stage


----------



## CJ

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Get the fuck out bro. You could kill it on stage


I appreciate the compliment, but you are all crazy!!!  🤣


----------



## iGone

CJ said:


> I appreciate the compliment, but you are all crazy!!!  🤣


If everyone is on the same page and you aren't doesn't that make you the crazy one? I feel like you may have even said those words to folks on this board before


----------



## CJ

iGone said:


> If everyone is on the same page and you aren't doesn't that make you the crazy one? I feel like you may have even said those words to folks on this board before


Well ill break it down for you all then. 🤣

Weight class for my height is 198 lbs. 

I weigh about 191, and would have to diet down to around 180 to be stage lean, per my best guess. 

That leaves me 15-20 lbs of less muscle than most of the competitors on stage. 

15-20 lbs is a MASSIVE amount of muscle. I'd look like a skinny child compared to them.


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Well ill break it down for you all then.
> 
> Weight class for my height is 198 lbs.
> 
> I weigh about 191, and would have to diet down to around 180 to be stage lean, per my best guess.
> 
> That leaves me 15-20 lbs of less muscle than most of the competitors on stage.
> 
> 15-20 lbs is a MASSIVE amount of muscle. I'd look like a skinny child compared to them.



That makes a lot more sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone

CJ said:


> Well ill break it down for you all then. 🤣
> 
> Weight class for my height is 198 lbs.
> 
> I weigh about 191, and would have to diet down to around 180 to be stage lean, per my best guess.
> 
> That leaves me 15-20 lbs of less muscle than most of the competitors on stage.
> 
> 15-20 lbs is a MASSIVE amount of muscle. I'd look like a skinny child compared to them.



Well when you put it that way....



When does the gaining begin? That puts you at what mid next year there abouts for a show?


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Well ill break it down for you all then. 🤣
> 
> Weight class for my height is 198 lbs.
> 
> I weigh about 191, and would have to diet down to around 180 to be stage lean, per my best guess.
> 
> That leaves me 15-20 lbs of less muscle than most of the competitors on stage.
> 
> 15-20 lbs is a MASSIVE amount of muscle. I'd look like a skinny child compared to them.


Have you tried training with...










_Mechanical Tension?_


----------



## CJ

iGone said:


> Well when you put it that way....
> 
> 
> 
> When does the gaining begin? That puts you at what mid next year there abouts for a show?


October 12 is my yearly Dr physical and their bloodwork, so after that it'll be I believe a 20 week run.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Have you tried training with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mechanical Tension?_


No, only hydraulic.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> No, only hydraulic.


Oldschool.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Oldschool.


I track sets and reps with an abacus.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> I track sets and reps with an abacus.


I credit 100% of my gains to the calculator function on my desktop computer.


----------



## iGone

CJ said:


> October 12 is my yearly Dr physical and their bloodwork, so after that it'll be I believe a 20 week run.









let's gooooo


----------



## Joliver

CJ said:


> Here you suns'a'bitches, some more pics I just took. I'm nowhere near stage size or ready...
> View attachment 25309
> View attachment 25310
> View attachment 25312



You look great, man. How old are you? Approximately.


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> You look great, man. How old are you? Approximately.


46 in September


----------



## Joliver

CJ said:


> 46 in September



Ah, I see.....so absolutely no reason that YOU CANNOT MAKE YOUR BED IN THE MORNING.  

And again... excellent work.👍


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> Ah, I see.....so absolutely no reason that YOU CANNOT MAKE YOUR BED IN THE MORNING.
> 
> And again... excellent work.👍


Busted. 😔


----------



## Joliver

CJ said:


> Busted. 😔



I'm always watching, CJ... always watching.


----------



## iGone

Joliver said:


> I'm always watching, CJ... always watching.


when you go peeping do you wear a hat or a mask to ensure your auburn flow doesn't get spotted?


----------



## CJ

iGone said:


> when you go peeping do you wear a hat or a mask to ensure your auburn flow doesn't get spotted?


----------



## Joliver

iGone said:


> when you go peeping do you wear a hat or a mask to ensure your auburn flow doesn't get spotted?



Auburn? AUBURN!? What the absolute fuck you trying to do here!!? I'm ROLL TIDE TILL U FUGGIN' DIE! That loser cow college ain't worth the grass those bovines eat or the manure they drop afterwards.

You wanted to call down the lightning, well get ready for the thunder, iGone. You've mad a powerful enemy. 

You could bang my girl, shoot muh dog, wreck my truck, spill my dad gum beer, steal my money...even pay the IRS with it, dig up my parents, pee on em, bury em up-fuckin'-side down, burn down my church, give meh tha monkey pox, get me fired, burn tires to increase global warmin', and stomp my new ass line dancin' boots...and I still, what was I talking about again? 

Oh...yeah...ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## CJ




----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> 15-20 lbs is a MASSIVE amount of muscle. I'd look like a skinny child compared to them.


Fine fine... you're a skinny bitch, you're right. Next year would be better. 



CJ said:


> October 12 is my yearly Dr physical and their bloodwork, so after that it'll be I believe a 20 week run.


That puts you roughly on the same suffering timeline I'm shooting for, I look forward to starving along with you!


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> That puts you roughly on the same suffering timeline I'm shooting for, I look forward to starving along with you!


Oh, I'm not starving, I'm on maintenence right now. I averaged 4,610 calories last week, so.... 🖕  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Oh, I'm not starving, I'm on maintenence right now. I averaged 4,610 calories last week, so.... 🖕  🤣🤣🤣


Torn between 😍 all those calories! And 🖕🖕you too as I viciously eat a rice cake in your general direction. 

I'm far from starving, for now... but next year, different story.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm far from starving, for now... but next year, different story.


I know. It sucks. And I haven't really truly ever pushed. 😔


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I know. It sucks. And I haven't really truly ever pushed. 😔


Hard to call it "suffering" when you still get to eat a box of kid's cereal everyday 🤣


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Hard to call it "suffering" when you still get to eat a box of kid's cereal everyday 🤣


🤔🤔🤔  Depends on the flavor.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) 45° Grip CS T-Bar Rows, overall back builder (6-10)
135 x 9,8,8
*different machine than last few weeks, was occupied 

B) HS CS Rows, upper back focus (10-15)
180 x 16,13,14
*added 10 lbs, add 10 more next week

C) Iso Lateral HS Supinated Pulldowns, lats focus (12-15)
70's x 14
65's x 14
60's x 15
*main focus is locking in on the lats, so in the future I can load them up without thinking or losing the lats doing the work 

D1) DB Skullcrushers (10-15)
22.5's x 15
20's x 13
20's x 11
15's x 15

D2) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 17 full + 4 partials 
20's x 15+4
15's x 18+4
15's x 17+4
15's x 15+9

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches, 4 quality sets 
40 x 23
35 x 21
30 x 15
25 x 21

E2) DB Hammer Curls, 3 quality sets 
25's x 22,17,14

Cardio:
Going Hiking


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> 🤔🤔🤔  Depends on the flavor.


Agreed.

A box of Resse's puffs is a treat

A box of Trix is a punishment.


----------



## iGone

TODAY said:


> Agreed.
> 
> A box of Resse's puffs is a treat
> 
> A box of Trix is a punishment.


fruity cereal > chocolate cereal

you take that back


----------



## TODAY

iGone said:


> fruity cereal > chocolate cereal
> 
> you take that back


You are wrong and gross and you should feel bad.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> D1) DB Skullcrushers (10-15)
> 22.5's x 15
> 20's x 13
> 20's x 11
> 15's x 15


I'm a little disappointed you didn't stick with the kickbacks 🙃


----------



## CJ

I see you lurking over there @TeddyBear


----------



## IronSoul

What is your grip like on those DB skull crushers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> What is your grip like on those DB skull crushers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do them hammer grip, my thumb up tight against one side, so I can get as much stretch as possible on the eccentric. 

I lay way back on the bench, head is off actually, so I can drop the DBs really deep. I also keep my arms leaned back, not straight vertical, so there's always tension on the triceps, no rest at the top with stacked joints. I don't flare my elbows, I keep my shoulders, elbows, and wrist in alignment with the path of the DB travel.


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> I do them hammer grip, my thumb up tight against one side, so I can get as much stretch as possible on the eccentric.
> 
> I lay way back on the bench, head is off actually, so I can drop the DBs really deep. I also keep my arms leaned back, not straight vertical, so there's always tension on the triceps, no rest at the top with stacked joints. I don't flare my elbows, I keep my shoulders, elbows, and wrist in alignment with the path of the DB travel.



I like the sound of these. I’m gonna toss these in on a chest tricep day soon. I need that deep contraction. I have trouble hitting it sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I do them hammer grip, my thumb up tight against one side, so I can get as much stretch as possible on the eccentric.
> 
> I lay way back on the bench, head is off actually, so I can drop the DBs really deep. I also keep my arms leaned back, not straight vertical, so there's always tension on the triceps, no rest at the top with stacked joints. I don't flare my elbows, I keep my shoulders, elbows, and wrist in alignment with the path of the DB travel.


I've done them like that before too when all I had was dumbells, it makes sense.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!  🤗🤗🤗

A1) Lying Leg Curls, (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
110 x 9,8,8
*added 5 lbs
82.5 x 13 + 5 partials 
*added a rep

A2) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 19 full + 5 partials 
20's x 18+5
17.5's x 18+5
15's x 17+7
*added weight 

B) V Squats (6-10)
330 x 10,9,8
*added 10 lbs

C) Hack Squats (10-15)
180 x 14,12,10,11
*added 2 reps 

D1) Calfs on V Squat 
220 x 19
180 x 16
140 x 18
*added weight 

D2) EZ Bar Curls (10-15)
B+40 x 15
B+35 x 13
B+30 x 13
*added 3 reps 

E) 45° Grip CS T-Bar Rows (10-15)
90 x 14,11,11


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Shoulder Press (8-12)
160 x 12,10,10
*added 10 lbs, will add 10 more next week

B) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 19 full + 5 partials 
20's x 16+5
17.5's x 17+5
15's x 17+5
17's x 17-10-9(rest pause) + 9 partials 

C) HS Chest Press 
0 x 10
50 x 10
90 x 10
140 x 10
*its been 2 weeks since I last hit chest, coach asked me to test it out, to pull the plug at the 1st sign of anything. No issues, but I did not push it. I'll slowly add chest presses back in over the next 3 weeks, then I have a planned deload week, then hopefully back to normal afterwards. 

D) Alt DB Spider Curls (10-15)
22.5's x 18
22.5's x 15
22.5's x 13
22.5's x 12+1 assisted 
*big jump from last week, was able to hold same weight across all sets. I'll go up to 25's next week. 

E) Matrix Machine Dips (15-20)
120 x 20,17,15
*since chest had no issues, I subbed these back in. This machine is nice, it's on an arc, so it takes the chest out of it, almost pure triceps. 

F1) Hoist Ab Crunches, 4 quality sets 
40 x 24
35 x 16
30 x 16
25 x shit load at 3 different positions 

F2) DB Hammer Curls (10-15)
35's x 13
27.5's x 15
27.5's x 12
*where did the fukkin 30's go? Did some ass clown steal them? 🤔

Cardio:
Nope


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) Iso Lateral Nuetral Grip Cable Pulldowns (8-12)
80's x 11,10,8
*added weight 

B) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
120 x 14,12,12

C) HS OH CS Row (10-15)
180 x 14,14,13

D1) Calf Extensions, mini Push Press style, slight bend in knee to full extension as I perform the calf press. (15-20)
200 x 24
200 x 18
180 x 19
160 x 19

D2) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 17 full + 6 partials 
20's x 19 + 5
17.5's x 19 + 6

*Workouts are getting long, so I'm trimming the fat. Was done in 47 minutes, to make time for cardio. 

Cardio:
Recumbent Bike, 30 minutes @L12


----------



## IronSoul

Glad to see you didn’t have any issues with your chest. I hope that continues as you increase intensity. Good training as always brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Shoulder Press (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
180 x 10,8,9
*added 10 lbs from last week, will add 10 more next week
130 x 14+1/2 (failed #15) 
*added 2 reps from last week

B) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 19 full + 6 partials 
20's x 18+5
17.5's x 19-10-7+5 partials (rest pause set) 

C) HS Chest Press (10-15)
140 x 12,9,9
*took these to about RPE 8, but was doing very slow and controlled reps, being very cognizant of arm angles, where my scapula were, what my humeral head was doing... Been watching too much Mike Van Wykk lately.

D) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
95 x 23
85 x 21
75 x 20
*added 5 lbs from last week, will add 5 more next week 

E) Leg Extensions, 12-15 w/pauses
150 x 15
150 x 12
130 x 12 + long Iso Hold last rep. 
*added weight and reps from last week. Will bump up 1st set weight next week. 

F) Incline DB Curls (10-15)
30's x 11
25's x 11
20's x 11
20's x 11
*added weight to the first set, but reps declined sets 2-4.

Cardio:
Going hiking. 


***continuing to chop off the fluff from my program. It never fails, more and more shit finds a way to creep in. 

This workout was 21 minutes shorter than last week's workout.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You haven't been logging your weight or calories, what are your goals right now? You're getting stronger man!


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> You haven't been logging your weight or calories, what are your goals right now? You're getting stronger man!


My mistake.... 

7 day period ending... 
-7/13  190.9 lbs (+1.0) 3945 Cals, 417c, 267p, 132f
-7/20  190.4 lbs (-0.5) 4091 Cals, 474c, 306p, 92f
-7/27  191.4 lbs (+1.0) 4610 Cals, 551c, 289p, 133f
-8/3    192.2 lbs (+0.8) 4088 Cals, 473c, 271p, 118g

Just maintaining right now that through mid October. Gaining a little weight back, due to glycogen replenishment and/or a little muscle building.


----------



## CJ

Today's cardio....


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Today's cardio....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25793



Nothing better than days like this. Enjoy it brother. The outdoors really have a soul replenishing touch on me. Also, awesome shoulder presses. Some good weight to be repping like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Mid Back HS CS Rows (6-10)
270 x 12
290 x 9,10
*up from 260 lbs used last time. Add 20 more lbs next week. 

B) Upper Back HS CS Rows (10-15)
200 x 14,13,13
*up 20 lbs from last week

C) HS Supinated Pulldowns (10-15)
140 x 16,14,14
*up from 140,130,120 last week. Will add 10 lbs next week. 

D1) Smith Machine CGBP (8-12)
+115 x 12,10,7
+90 x 12

D2) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 19 full + 5 partials 
20's x 17+5
17.5's x 16+7

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches, 4 quality sets 
40 x 22
35 x 16
30 x 15
25 x 33 reps, among 3 3 different angles

E2) DB Hammer Curls (10-15)
35's x 12
27.5's x 14
25's x 16
25's x 14

Cardio:
Hiking, 2 hours 
Just a quick one, before the midday heat and humidity set in


----------



## Bomb10shell

Dang, those numbers just going up and up. Nice work 👍

Why add the partials on the lat raises?


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> Dang, those numbers just going up and up. Nice work 👍
> 
> Why add the partials on the lat raises?


#MountainDogNewb


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Dang, those numbers just going up and up. Nice work 👍
> 
> Why add the partials on the lat raises?


To go to complete failure. Just because I can't lift them as high, doesn't mean I can't effectively train different parts of the force curve the with partials


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> To go to complete failure. Just because I can't lift them as high, doesn't mean I can't effectively train different parts of the force curve the with partials


Similar to kickbacks, huh?


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Similar to kickbacks, huh?


Actually, kinda. 🤔🤣


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Actually, kinda. 🤔🤣


Do 20 full range cable kick back and then 20 partials out the bottom! Then try to jerk off afterwards. Good luck pussies!!!


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Do 20 full range cable kick back and then 20 partials out the bottom! Then try to jerk off afterwards. Good luck pussies!!!


I would do similar. Regular standing cross cable extensions. 

Take 2 steps back, go to failure, hits the shortened end range, then immediately take a step forward, go to failure to hit the mid range, then a final step in close, go to failure hitting the stretched part of the range


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!! .....plus other assorted odds and ends. 

A1) Lying Leg Curls, (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
110 x 11,10,9
*added 5 total reps, I'll add 5 lbs next week
82.5 x 16+5 partials
*added 3 reps, I'll add 2.5 lbs next week

A2) DB Laterals (15-20)
20's x 23+5  full + partials
20's x 19+5
20's x 18+5

B) HS V-Squat (6-10)
360 x 10,10,10
*added 30 lbs and 3 reps, I'll add 20 lbs next week

C) Hack Squats (3x8-12, 1x12-15)
230 x 10,8,8
*added 50 lbs, but lowered rep range
180 x 12
*1 rep more than last week

D1) Calf Presses on V Squat (10-20)
240 x 19
200 x 16
180 x 15
140 x 18 + 0:30 second weighted stretch hold
*added weight and a set from last week

D2) EZ Bar Curls (10-15)
B+40 x 15
B+35 x 13
B+30 x 13
*equaled last week's numbers

E) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
120 x 18,14,13+5 partials
*new lift on this day, swapped days with a different exercise

F) Leg Extensions, 1 Rest  Pause Set
110 x 18-6-5


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> LEG DAY!!!!
> 
> A1) Lying Leg Curls, (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
> 110 x 11,10,9
> *added 5 total reps, I'll add 5 lbs next week
> 82.5 x 16+5 partials
> *added 3 reps, I'll add 2.5 lbs next week
> 
> A2) DB Laterals (15-20)
> 20's x 23+5  full + partials
> 20's x 19+5
> 20's x 18+5
> 
> B) HS V-Squat (6-10)
> 360 x 10,10,10
> *added 30 lbs and 3 reps, I'll add 20 lbs next week
> 
> C) Hack Squats (3x8-12, 1x12-15)
> 230 x 10,8,8
> *added 50 lbs, but lowered rep range
> 180 x 12
> *1 rep more than last week
> 
> D1) Calf Presses on V Squat (10-20)
> 240 x 19
> 200 x 16
> 180 x 15
> 140 x 18 + 0:30 second weighted stretch hold
> *added weight and a set from last week
> 
> D2) EZ Bar Curls (10-15)
> B+40 x 15
> B+35 x 13
> B+30 x 13
> *equaled last week's numbers
> 
> E) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
> 120 x 18,14,13+5 partials
> *new lift on this day, swapped days with a different exercise
> 
> F) Leg Extensions, 1 Rest  Pause Set
> 110 x 18-6-5



SHOULDERS AND ARMS ARE NOT PART OF YOUR LEGS CJ!


----------



## CJ

Going back to a 4 day split. 5 days is just eating away too much of my free time, going to the gym after 12 hour work days sucks. This will also help get rid off the fluff, there's no room for it. It'll be Push/Pull/off/Legs/Upper/off/off.

UPPER DAY:

A) HS Incline Press (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
180 x 11,10,10
140 x 12

B) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
120+P x 16,14,13,12+5 partials 

C) HS Chest Press (10-15)
140 x 13,12,9

D) HS OH CS Rows (10-15)
200 x 16,13,10+2 more after a few breaths 

E1) Smith CGBP (8-12)
+90 x 15,12,10,9

E2) Standing Alt Supinating DB Curls (10-15)
25's x 18
25's x 14
22.5's x 14
20's x 16

Workout took 70 minutes, from start of 1st set. That'll do.


----------



## IronSoul

Hope you enjoy the new split man. The extra time off will be nice. Hopefully your body takes advantage of it as well. 12 hour shifts are rough. I hated when I did them, especially on nights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Hope you enjoy the new split man. The extra time off will be nice. Hopefully your body takes advantage of it as well. 12 hour shifts are rough. I hated when I did them, especially on nights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 6 hours of sleep are catching up to me. That extra day in the middle of my work week with solid sleep with be a godsend.

No sense in training 5x per week if I'm getting subpar sleep. Sleep/recovery needs to be prioritized


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> The 6 hours of sleep are catching up to me. That extra day in the middle of my work week with solid sleep with be a godsend.
> 
> No sense in training 5x per week if I'm getting subpar sleep. Sleep/recovery needs to be prioritized



Absolutely, that’s imperative. That’s one area that I really have to improve on. I’ve really gotta get used to my cpap and start using it. Looking forward to seeing how your workouts go with that extra rest and sleep. I suspect some numbers going up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY.... plus various odds and ends:

A) HS Chest Press (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
180 x 13,11,9
*added 4 reps from pre injury. Looks like that's in the rear view mirror.
140 x12

B) HS Incline Press (8-12)
140 x 10,10,10,10
*different rep range vs pre injury

C) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
100 x 22
90 x 19
80 x 18
*added 5 lbs from last week, will add 5 lbs more next week

D) Leg Extensions (12-15)
150 x 15
130 x 14
110 x 14+5 partials

E1) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 19 full + 5 partials
20's x 17+4
17.5's x 12+6
15's x 15+8

E2) Incline DB Curls (10-15)
30's x 11
25's x 12
20's x 11
20's x 12

Total Time: 65 minutes

Cardio: going hiking, obviously


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Weekly average weight of 191.6 lbs, down (-0.6) lbs from last week. 

4052 Cals
454c
277p
118f

Based upon the last 5 weeks of data, my maintenance Cals appears to be ±4,000 calories.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> The 6 hours of sleep are catching up to me. That extra day in the middle of my work week with solid sleep with be a godsend.
> 
> No sense in training 5x per week if I'm getting subpar sleep. Sleep/recovery needs to be prioritized


100%.

The difference in recovery between 6hrs/night and even 7hrs/night is pretty wild.

If I'm able to consistently get 7-8hrs of sleep, I can reasonably expect to be capable of recovering from SIGNIFICANTLY more work than if I'm getting 6hrs/night.


----------



## Stickler

CJ said:


> PUSH DAY.... plus various odds and ends:
> 
> A) HS Chest Press (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
> 180 x 13,11,9
> *added 4 reps from pre injury. Looks like that's in the rear view mirror.
> 140 x12
> 
> B) HS Incline Press (8-12)
> 140 x 10,10,10,10
> *different rep range vs pre injury
> 
> C) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
> 100 x 22
> 90 x 19
> 80 x 18
> *added 5 lbs from last week, will add 5 lbs more next week
> 
> D) Leg Extensions (12-15)
> 150 x 15
> 130 x 14
> 110 x 14+5 partials
> 
> E1) DB Laterals (15-20)
> 22.5's x 19 full + 5 partials
> 20's x 17+4
> 17.5's x 12+6
> 15's x 15+8
> 
> E2) Incline DB Curls (10-15)
> 30's x 11
> 25's x 12
> 20's x 11
> 20's x 12
> 
> Total Time: 65 minutes
> 
> Cardio: going hiking, obviously


This helped me understand better some push vs pull better, so I appreciate that. Just a couple quick questions so I can better understand the volume vs lower rep concept.

1. Why have lower rep ranges on specific exercises and not others? Was it due to your previous injury, or focusing on chest differently for a specific reason? Why not keep all rep ranges generally the same?

2. I understand these are all PULL exercises, does focus on chest, upper back, legs, shoulders, and arms all in the same day?  I'm asking because my coach for my Day 2 routine has me all over the place with Push and Pull, along with many muscle groups getting used in one day. Someone asked me what the reason was, and maybe your answer can shed some light on that for me.

3) You labeled your exercises. But one is E1 and E2. Any specific reason? Might help me group exercises better for my future routines. 

Thanks


----------



## CJ

Stickler said:


> This helped me understand better some push vs pull better, so I appreciate that. Just a couple quick questions so I can better understand the volume vs lower rep concept.
> 
> 1. Why have lower rep ranges on specific exercises and not others? Was it due to your previous injury, or focusing on chest differently for a specific reason? Why not keep all rep ranges generally the same?


Some exercises are just better suited for different rep ranges, and/or after much trial and error, I simply feel that I get more out of them in that range. I'll never do a heavy 3-5 of curls or laterals, due to injury risk or other muscles taking over, but that's not a big deal for a big compound exercise such as squats. 


Stickler said:


> 2. I understand these are all PULL exercises, does focus on chest, upper back, legs, shoulders, and arms all in the same day?  I'm asking because my coach for my Day 2 routine has me all over the place with Push and Pull, along with many muscle groups getting used in one day. Someone asked me what the reason was, and maybe your answer can shed some light on that for me.


I don't really care what's considered a "push" or "pull" exercise. All a muscle can do is contract. That's it. I'll do them where it makes sense for ME, as long as it doesn't interfere with something else the next workout. 


Stickler said:


> 3) You labeled your exercises. But one is E1 and E2. Any specific reason? Might help me group exercises better for my future routines.
> 
> Thanks


E1 and E2 today meant that I alternated the Laterals and Curls, set for set, with a 1:00 minute break in between sets. I did it simply for saving a few minutes of time.


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> I don't really care what's considered a "push" or "pull" exercise. All a muscle can do is contract. That's it. I'll do them where it makes sense for ME, as long as it doesn't interfere with something else the next workout.


----------



## CJ

Finally a break in the weather, no oppressive heat and humidity today, only 80 °, so I did a little bit longer of a hike...


----------



## PZT

If you ain’t doing triples on lateral raise, you ain’t living


----------



## Stickler

CJ said:


> Some exercises are just better suited for different rep ranges, and/or after much trial and error, I simply feel that I get more out of them in that range. I'll never do a heavy 3-5 of curls or laterals, due to injury risk or other muscles taking over, but that's not a big deal for a big compound exercise such as squats.
> 
> I don't really care what's considered a "push" or "pull" exercise. All a muscle can do is contract. That's it. I'll do them where it makes sense for ME, as long as it doesn't interfere with something else the next workout.
> 
> E1 and E2 today meant that I alternated the Laterals and Curls, set for set, with a 1:00 minute break in between sets. I did it simply for saving a few minutes of time.


Dude, thank you. I'm trying to wrap my head around things, the advice, and doing what makes sense to me. There's conflicts all over the place. This helps.


----------



## CJ

PULL FOCUS DAY.... plus various other odds and ends 

A) CS T-Bar Rows 45° grip (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
135 x 10,9,8
*added 2 reps over last time 
90 x 17
*added this backoff set

B) Ntrl Grip Iso Lateral Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
60's x 15,15,14,13+4 partials

C1) Matrix Machine Dips (12-15)
135 x 16
125 x 14
115 x 14
105 x 14

C2) DB Laterals (15-20)
20's x 20 full + 5 partials 
20's x 17 + 5
15's x 20 + 5
15's x 18 + 5

D1) Hoist Ab Crunches (4 quality sets) 
40 x 28
35 x 17
30 x 17
25 x 35 total reps, 3 different angles 

D2) DB Hammer Curls (12-15)
35's x 13
27.5's x 16
25's x 17
25's x 16

Total Time: 65 minutes 

Cardio:
Hiking, about 3 hours today.


----------



## NbleSavage

Love that dip machine from Matrix. One of the gyms I belonged to pre-covid had one like this. Great fer iso work and the adjustable handles let ye accentuate tris or chest. 

Nice workout @CJ . The hike sounds good too!


----------



## CJ

NbleSavage said:


> Love that dip machine from Matrix. One of the gyms I belonged to pre-covid had one like this. Great fer iso work and the adjustable handles let ye accentuate tris or chest.
> 
> Nice workout @CJ . The hike sounds good too!


It's actually more like this one. I love it because it doesn't bring your elbows behind your body, it's on an arc, so your shoulders stay in a safer position. It's almost like you're doing downward skullcrushers.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!!! ....and stuffs

A1) Lying Leg Curls (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
115 x 9,8,6
85 x 13+4 partials 
*added weight from last week

A2) DB Laterals (15-20)
20's x 22 full + 3 partials 
20's x 19+3
20's x 18+3
20's x 17+5
*added a set over last week

B) V Squats (6-10)
380 x 10,8,7
*added 20 lbs from last week

C) Hack Squats (3x8-12, 1x12-15)
230 x 10,9,8
*added 1 rep over last week
180 x 13
*added 1 rep over last week

D1) Calfs on V Squat (15-20)
250 x 18
200 x 16
180 x 16
140 x 16 + 0:30 weighted stretch hold 
*added 10 lbs to first set

D2) EZ Bar Curls (10-15)
B+40 x 16
B+35 x 13
B+30 x 13
*added 1 rep over last week


----------



## CJ

Yesterday's workout, forgot to log it.... 

UPPER DAY:

A) HS Shoulder Press (3x8-12, 1x12-15) 
180 x 10,9,9
*added 1 rep
130vx 14
*lost 1 rep 🤷‍♂️

B) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
140 x 18,15,13
*added weight 
120 x 15 + 5 partials 

C) HS Chest Press (10-15)
140 x 17,12,10
*added 5 reps 
90 x 15
*added a set

D) HS OH CS Rows (10-15)
200 x 16,13,12,11
*added a set 

E1) DB Skullcrushers (12-15)
20's x 18
20's x 12
17.5's x 13
15's x 13

E2) DB Incline Curls (12-15)
25's x 15
20's x 14
20's x 13
17.5's x 15


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Average weekly weight of 191.1 lbs. Down 0.5 lbs from last week.

Average daily Cals/macros:
3880 Cals
450c
261p
105f


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:
> 
> Average weekly Weight of 191.1 lbs. Down 0.5 lbs from last week.
> 
> Average daily Cals/macros:
> 3880 Cals
> 450c
> 261p
> 105f


Fuck I wish I had your metabolism , If ate like that I would be 300lbs again in 6 months. God Bless ya.


----------



## iGone

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:
> 
> Average weekly weight of 191.1 lbs. Down 0.5 lbs from last week.
> 
> Average daily Cals/macros:
> 3880 Cals
> 450c
> 261p
> 105f


god damn 3880 @ 191 and losing weight. That's insanity.


----------



## IronSoul

iGone said:


> god damn 3880 @ 191 and losing weight. That's insanity.



Lmao that’s what I thought. CJ secretly eating DNP for breakfast and not telling nobody.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

iGone said:


> god damn 3880 @ 191 and losing weight. That's insanity.





IronSoul said:


> Lmao that’s what I thought. CJ secretly eating DNP for breakfast and not telling nobody.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CJ just doesn't stop moving.

Cals in vs Cals out, with sensible food choices and sensible training.


----------



## hard_gains

CJ said:


> CJ just doesn't stop moving.
> 
> Cals in vs Cals out, with sensible food choices and sensible training.


I'm still trying to figure out how you can go hiking for 3 hours several times a week. Most of the time I can't even find the time to smack my meat around for 10 minutes................. Then again maybe I'm just lazy. 🤔


----------



## CJ

Today and tomorrow I'm testing out new Push and Pull days. I'm taking a deload week after that, then switching to a more traditional PPL split. 

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Chest Press, heavy 6-8, then 3x10-15
50 x 10
90 x 6
140 x 6
180 x 6
230 x 9 
180 x 11
140 x 13
140 x 11

B) HS Incline Press, 3x8-12
140 x 12, 11, 11

C) HS Shoulder Press, 3x12-15 
140 x 11
90 x 16
90 x 15

D) DB Laterals, 3x15-20
20's x 20 full + 6 partials 
20's x 16+7
15's x 19+7

E) Reverse Pec Deck, 3x15-20
100 x 19
90 x 17
80 x 20

F) Matrix Dip Machine, 3x ~15 reps 
110 x 20
110 x 15
90 x 17

Total time: 70 minutes 

I liked the flow of this, the total time was very reasonable, I'll keep this going forward. 

Cardio:
Going hiking


----------



## CJ

hard_gains said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how you can go hiking for 3 hours several times a week. Most of the time I can't even find the time to smack my meat around for 10 minutes................. Then again maybe I'm just lazy. 🤔


Wait to you see what I do this weekend and next week. 😊

If I go missing for a few days, I died.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## hard_gains

CJ said:


> Wait to you see what I do this weekend and next week. 😊
> 
> If I go missing for a few days, I died.  🤷‍♂️


Let's hope nothing bad happens. But I feel lazy as shit reading how much you hike. I just got off work and just setting on my ass watching family guy now. 😁 Your definitely a motivated man.


----------



## CJ

hard_gains said:


> Let's hope nothing bad happens. But I feel lazy as shit reading how much you hike. I just got off work and just setting on my ass watching family guy now. 😁 Your definitely a motivated man.


It's just my midlife crisis. Split with the longtime gf in March, finally getting to live life again. It's cheaper than buying a Corvette.  🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You should still buy a Corvette


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> You should still buy a Corvette


I'm more a Jeep guy, and I already have one of those.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## DEADlifter

hard_gains said:


> Most of the time I can't even find the time to smack my meat around for 10 minutes................. 🤔



You know the saying.  If it's important you'll find a way.  So forth and so on.

That applies to pounding your pud as well.


----------



## PZT

hard_gains said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how you can go hiking for 3 hours several times a week. Most of the time I can't even find the time to smack my meat around for 10 minutes................. Then again maybe I'm just lazy. 🤔


Never been too lazy to Jack off lol


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> You know the saying.  If it's important you'll find a way.  So forth and so on.
> 
> That applies to pounding your pud as well.


Apparently jacking off is important to me haha


----------



## Send0

This asshole is turning into dick skin over here, while I'm simultaneously deflating and somehow getting flabby.

Looking good CJ. Keep up those tricep kickbacks, they are obviously working for you 🤪


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Never been too lazy to Jack off lol


I'm not to lazy to jack off .. it just takes so much damn time running from one of it to the other i get tired before I get off ....


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> I'm not to lazy to jack off .. it just takes so much damn time running from one of it to the other i get tired before I get off ....


Ole bish assed GPP havin mfker


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3x10-15
140+Plate x 14
140+P x 12
120 x 17 + 4 partials

B) Icarian 45° Grip CS T-Bar Rows, 1x6-8, 3x10-15
45 x 6
90 x 6
115 x 6
135 x 7
90 x 14, 12, 14

C) HS OH Grip CS Rows, 3x ~15 reps
180 x 13
140 x 17
140 x 20

D) Incline Supinating DB Curls, 3x12-15
25's x 13
20's x 15
20's x 12

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches, 4 quality sets
40 x 23
35 x 16
30 x 19
25 x 22-Right, 25-Left

E2) DB Hammer Curls, 3x ~15 reps
35's x 10
27.5's x 13
25's x 16

About 65 minutes from start of first set.


----------



## CJ

All I need is TWO ✌️ more carbs. 🤗😋🤗😋🤗


----------



## DEADlifter

The chest supported T-Bar is nice.  We just have the dumb you have to stand over and it changes the angle too much.


----------



## CJ

Summitted Mt Lincoln (5,089') and Mt Lafayette (5,250') today. Long day, absolutely incredible views. I'll add pics when internet gets better.


----------



## CJ




----------



## Butch_C

Beautiful photos.


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ




----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> View attachment 26532
> View attachment 26527
> View attachment 26528
> View attachment 26529
> View attachment 26530
> View attachment 26531


Right on man , thats fucking gorgeous !!


----------



## CJ

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nice! Way to go man, looks beautiful.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Adding this to the list for the next time I'm in NH 😍😍


----------



## CJ

Another long hike today. Not as scenic as yesterday, but put in the miles...


----------



## CJ

Got to climb down and up this during my hike today, appropriately named "The Chimney", pretty much straight up and down. You slip, you're fukked up, if not dead...









						The Chimney, Mt Osceala
					

Watch "The Chimney, Mt Osceala " on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




View from the first summit. The second summit was a letdown, literally just a pile of rocks...









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Bomb10shell

Crazy windy but still nice views!


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Crazy windy but still nice views!


Yes and no, it was only about 15 mph, but it's constant. It can get crazy though, especially with nothing to break it


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Be careful dude.


----------



## DEADlifter

CJ those are amazing pictures and videos.  Do you carry a side arm for critters and those guys from the Wrong Turn movies?


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> CJ those are amazing pictures and videos.  Do you carry a side arm for critters and those guys from the Wrong Turn movies?


I've thought about it, so far I haven't. 

I did buy bear spray after that one big ol' bear and I had a staring contest though, but I still don't carry it.  🤣


----------



## CJ

Hit two more summits today. Weather was good at the base, but turned at the summit.





Now THIS peak was windy @Bomb10shell

360° summit video... 
https://streamable.com/cjg1f3

Rolling fog/mist video... 
https://streamable.com/5q597g


----------



## CJ

3 straight days of long hikes got me hungry!!!!  
7,377 Cals  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> 3 straight days of long hikes got me hungry!!!!
> 7,377 Cals  🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 26623


Dear god

Did you eat an entire cheesecake


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> Dear god
> 
> Did you eat an entire cheesecake


And a pizza, the entire kid cereal aisle, and half a cow apparently 😳


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Dear god
> 
> Did you eat an entire cheesecake


In addition to the normal food, a half gallon of ice cream, 4 bags of Cheetos, and 4 bags of Fritos. I kinda feel like shit now.  🤢


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> In addition to the normal food, a half gallon of ice cream, 4 bags of Cheetos, and 4 bags of Fritos. I kinda feel like shit now.  🤢


You have the most inexplicably terrible taste in off-plan foods 😭


----------



## Bomb10shell

TODAY said:


> You have the most inexplicably terrible taste in off-plan foods 😭


Agreed...I would have totally gone for the cheesecake 🤷‍♀️


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Agreed...I would have totally gone for the cheesecake 🤷‍♀️


I hate cheesecake.

Ice cream and cookies.  🤗🤗🤗

And pizza!!!!


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Agreed...I would have totally gone for the cheesecake 🤷‍♀️


Right?

And if you're gonna have a chip orgy, there had better be Doritos involved.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I hate cheesecake.
> 
> Ice cream and cookies.  🤗🤗🤗


But you picked ice cream and cheetos. That's some pregnancy nonsense if I've ever heard of one.

Ice cream and cookies though... I'm into that.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> But you picked ice cream and cheetos. That's some pregnancy nonsense if I've ever heard of one.
> 
> Ice cream and cookies though... I'm into that.


That's what I had. It was my kid's snacks. She's mad at me now. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> That's what I had. It was my kid's snacks. She's mad at me now. 🤷‍♂️


Did you dip the cheetos in the ice cream


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Did you dip the cheetos in the ice cream


That's disgusting!!!


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I hate cheesecake.
> 
> Ice cream and cookies.  🤗🤗🤗
> 
> And pizza!!!!


Hate ... cheesecake .........  Blasphemy !!!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> But you picked ice cream and cheetos. That's some pregnancy nonsense if I've ever heard of one.
> 
> Ice cream and cookies though... I'm into that.


Pregnancy nonsense is fighting back gagging while you watch her use gherkins pickles as spoons to eat coffee flavored ice cream ....  I still have nightmares 30 years later.


----------



## CJ

Dragged my little girl along for today's hike. She hated the climb soooooo much!!! Said she's never hiking again.... "Why's it raining dad? You said it was going to be nice today dad? We are NOT hiking buddies, so STOP saying we are!!!"  🤣







Video of summit:








						Mt Tecumseh, White Mtns, NH
					

Watch "Mt Tecumseh, White Mtns, NH" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> We are NOT hiking buddies, so STOP saying we are!!!" 🤣


🤣🤣🤣 kids 🤦‍♀️


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 kids 🤦‍♀️


We'll see kiddo.... We'll see.  😏


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> We'll see kiddo.... We'll see.  😏


Show her Glacier...she might reconsider. If that doesn't work, ice cream bribes?


----------



## CJ

Didn't like the mountain weather report, so stayed local today. Saved about 7 hours of driving too!!! 




That concludes my "deload week" 🤣, it's back to the gym and regularly scheduled programming tomorrow, starting with... Leg Day. 😝😝😝

22 hours of actual hiking time, and 13,800 feet of elevation gain this week. 

Hiking Everest is 17,600 feet of elevation gain, for reference. And no, I'm NOT comparing them!!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Didn't like the mountain weather report, so stayed local today. Saved about 7 hours of driving too!!!
> 
> View attachment 26746
> 
> 
> That concludes my "deload week" 🤣, it's back to the gym and regularly scheduled programming tomorrow, starting with... Leg Day. 😝😝😝
> 
> 22 hours of actual hiking time, and 13,800 feet of elevation gain this week.
> 
> Hiking Everest is 17,600 feet of elevation gain, for reference. And no, I'm NOT comparing them!!!! 🤣🤣🤣


God Damn , you're like a freakin plane ...

This is your pilot CJ ,, we're going to be cruising at an altitude of 13,800 feet today ladies and gentlemen , please fasten your seatbelts and extinguish all smoking materials at this time.


----------



## CJ

First day back in the gym after a week off, so of course....

LEG DAY!!!

A) Leg Extensions (12-15)
150 x 13
130 x 13
110 x 16+5 partials (that fukkin burns!!!)

B1) Seated Leg Curls (10-15)
60 x 21
60 x 19
60 x 16+5 partials
*misjudged the weight, oh well 🤷‍♂️

B2) DB Laterals (15-20)
20's x 20 full + 5 partials
20's x 18+5
20's x 17+5

C) Cybex Hack Squats (1x6-10, 3x10-15)
+90 x 6
+140 x 6
+180 x 6
+230 x 10
+180 x 13, 12, 12

D) Hammer Strength V-Squats (10-15)
+180 x 13,13,13

E) Machine Calf Presses (15-20)
240 x 20
215 x 15
190 x 15
165 x 14

Total Time: 78 minutes


I'm going to be fukked for a few days, my legs are already jelly. 😬😬😬


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B

A) HS Shoulder Press (1x6-8, 3x10-15)
200 x 8
140 x 12,10,11

B) DB Laterals (15-20)
20's x 20 full + 5 partials
20's x 15+5
17.5's x 16+6

C) HS Incline Press (8-12)
140 x 12,10,8

D) HS Chest Press (12-15)
110 x 13
90 x 12,12

E) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
105 x 21
95 x 16
85 x 19

F) EZ Bar Curls (12-15)
60 x 16
60 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

Cardio.....CardiNO

Legs are screaming sore from yesterday, quads, hams, adductors, ass, and calfs.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Didn't like the mountain weather report, so stayed local today. Saved about 7 hours of driving too!!!
> 
> View attachment 26746
> 
> 
> That concludes my "deload week" 🤣, it's back to the gym and regularly scheduled programming tomorrow, starting with... Leg Day. 😝😝😝
> 
> 22 hours of actual hiking time, and 13,800 feet of elevation gain this week.
> 
> Hiking Everest is 17,600 feet of elevation gain, for reference. And no, I'm NOT comparing them!!!! 🤣🤣🤣


Do you have any interest in doing more serious hiking/mountaineering?

A buddy of mine is super passionate about it. He's currently planning a trip to Denali, the crazy fuck.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> Do you have any interest in doing more serious hiking/mountaineering?
> 
> A buddy of mine is super passionate about it. He's currently planning a trip to Denali, the crazy fuck.


Thinking about Machu Picchu next year. Yosemite looks awesome too, my buddy was out there last week backpacking/hiking.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B

A) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
60's x 16,15,13

B) Icarian 45° Grip CS T-Bar Rows (1x8-10, 2x10-15)
115 x 10
90 x 13,12

C) HS OH Grip CS Rows (12-15)
180 x 12
140 x 17,15,16

D) DB Skullcrushers (12-15)
22.5's x 16
20's x 14
17.5's x 13
15's x 15

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches 
40 x 22
35 x 18
30 x 16
25 x 22

E2) DB Hammer Curls (12-15)
27.5's x 19
27.5's x 13
25's x 13
22.5's x 16

Total Time: 68 minutes


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Total Time: 68 minutes


How long were your workouts getting before you cut them down?


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> How long were your workouts getting before you cut them down?


75-90 minutes.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> 75-90 minutes.


Oh man, definitely cut them down a bit. Do you notice if your recovering better? I love my new program but it's lengthy 🥵


----------



## Takis

TODAY said:


> Right?
> 
> And if you're gonna have a chip orgy, there had better be Doritos involved.


What..... The... F... 

Doritos are like cheap $5 hookers. All you'll get is cold sores, and your money stolen.

I feel betrayed. 😭


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Oh man, definitely cut them down a bit. Do you notice if your recovering better? I love my new program but it's lengthy 🥵


I cut down from 5 days to 4. That's made the biggest difference. I do too much other stuff to train 5x per week if I'm not in a surplus and on special sports supplements. 

The shorter individual sessions are just because I work 12-14 hour days, and I can't be in the gym for 90 minutes afterwards. Sleep suffers.


----------



## CJ

Takis said:


> What..... The... F...
> 
> Doritos are like cheap $5 hookers. All you'll get is cold sores, and your money stolen.
> 
> I feel betrayed. 😭


I'll ban you if you disrespect my Dori's Toes again!!!


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I'll ban you if you disrespect my Dori's Toes again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27093


I'll ban you for your literal toes. 

I had no idea me becoming a recluse would effect you like this. It's okay to reach out if you need a shoulder to cry on. I'm here for you... brother? Sister? Broster? Sisther?


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> I'll ban you for your literal toes.
> 
> I had no idea me becoming a recluse would effect you like this. It's okay to reach out if you need a shoulder to cry on. I'm here for you... brother? Sister? Broster? Sisther?


Maybe it's brister... Or maybe srother. 🤔


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> I'll ban you for your literal toes.
> 
> I had no idea me becoming a recluse would effect you like this. It's okay to reach out if you need a shoulder to cry on. I'm here for you... brother? Sister? Broster? Sisther?


.... those toes are better than the night of infamy at the Red Sox game ,,,, yes yes you're pretty , just put your GDamn shirt back on !!


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> .... those toes are better than the night of infamy at the Red Sox game ,,,, yes yes your pretty , just put your GDamn shirt back on !!
> View attachment 27095


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> .... those toes are better than the night of infamy at the Red Sox game ,,,, yes yes you're pretty , just put your GDamn shirt back on !!
> View attachment 27095


I'm doing this this winter!!!!


----------



## PZT

Takis said:


> What..... The... F...
> 
> Doritos are like cheap $5 hookers. All you'll get is cold sores, and your money stolen.
> 
> I feel betrayed. 😭


You tell ‘em honey


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> I'll ban you if you disrespect my Dori's Toes again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27093


Fk yo toes, fk you Doritos and fffffffk you couch


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update 

Skipped last weeks update, as I was up in the mountains. 

I'm up 0.3 lbs over 2 weeks ago to an average weight of 191.4 lbs

Last 2 weeks Cals/Macros:

8/24  4594 Cals 551 g C, 300g P, 124 g F
8/31  3953 Cals 412 g C, 288 g P, 122g F

I'm down to 200 mg/wk of Test, had been tapering down the doses of Test and Mast the last month. I've been completely off Mast for 2 weeks. 

Definitely lost some of the fullness and definition, but that's to be expected. Here's an update pic from this morning...


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

looking solid CJ


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update
> 
> Skipped last weeks update, as I was up in the mountains.
> 
> I'm up 0.3 lbs over 2 weeks ago to an average weight of 191.4 lbs
> 
> Last 2 weeks Cals/Macros:
> 
> 8/24  4594 Cals 551 g C, 300g P, 124 g F
> 8/31  3953 Cals 412 g C, 288 g P, 122g F
> 
> I'm down to 200 mg/wk of Test, had been tapering down the doses of Test and Mast the last month. I've been completely off Mast for 2 weeks.
> 
> Definitely lost some of the fullness and definition, but that's to be expected. Here's an update pic from this morning...
> 
> View attachment 27154


Ahem... I definitely see an area where some fullness has been lost. Where you trying to draw attention and emphasize it?

So smol 😢. Might I recommend an extender that you wear under your clothing sir?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Ahem... I definitely see an area where some fullness has been lost. Where you trying to draw attention and emphasize it?
> 
> So smol 😢. Might I recommend an extender that you wear under your clothing sir?


I'm hung like a mosquito. 😔


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A, Chest Emphasis

A) HS Chest Press, 1x6-8, 3x8-12
+50 x 10
+90 x 6
+140 x 5
+180 x 5
+240 x 7
+180 x 10
+180 x 8
+140 x 12

B) HS Incline Press, 3x10-15
140 x 11
140 x 10
140 x 11

C) HS Shoulder Press, 3x10-15
140 x 10
110 x 11
90 x 14

D) DB Laterals, 4x15-20
20's x 19+6  full + partials
20's x 16+5
15's x 18+5
15's x 15+7

E) Reverse Pec Deck, 3x15-20
110 x 16
100 x 15
90 x 15

F) Incline DB Curls, 4x12-15
25's x 17
25's x 12
20's x 12
20's x 12

Total Time: 76 minutes


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I'm hung like a mosquito. 😔


Actually sir... Mosquitos don't have penises, they have claspers. Are you trying to tell us something? 🤔


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Actually sir... Mosquitos don't have penises, they have claspers. Are you trying to tell us something? 🤔


Google imaging now.... Brb


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Actually sir... Mosquitos don't have penises, they have claspers. Are you trying to tell us something? 🤔


I amend my prior claim... I'm hung like a House Mouse. 

Unfortunately, same size, different ratio.  🤣


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> I amend my prior claim... I'm hung like a House Mouse.
> 
> Unfortunately, same size, different ratio.  🤣
> View attachment 27170


We have a pet squirrel and he’s actually hung like that


----------



## Send0

PZT said:


> We have a pet squirrel and he’s actually hung like that


Why are you looking at his dick bro? I'm sure if he could talk he'd say "my eyes are up here. 😡".

Poor squirrel, being sexualized by his human overlords 😢


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> Why are you looking at his dick bro? I'm sure if he could talk he'd say "my eyes are up here. 😡".
> 
> Poor squirrel, being sexualized by his human overlords 😢


Fk that squirrel, he attacks me


----------



## Send0

PZT said:


> Fk that squirrel, he attacks me


With his dick I hope.... 😳


----------



## hard_gains

Send0 said:


> With his dick I hope.... 😳


That's the only way to show dominance.


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> With his dick I hope.... 😳


That’s a really scary thought


----------



## hard_gains

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update
> 
> Skipped last weeks update, as I was up in the mountains.
> 
> I'm up 0.3 lbs over 2 weeks ago to an average weight of 191.4 lbs
> 
> Last 2 weeks Cals/Macros:
> 
> 8/24  4594 Cals 551 g C, 300g P, 124 g F
> 8/31  3953 Cals 412 g C, 288 g P, 122g F
> 
> I'm down to 200 mg/wk of Test, had been tapering down the doses of Test and Mast the last month. I've been completely off Mast for 2 weeks.
> 
> Definitely lost some of the fullness and definition, but that's to be expected. Here's an update pic from this morning...
> 
> View attachment 27154


It's crazy that there is only 3 pounds of difference between us. You are definitely shredded.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A
Upper/Mid Back Focus 

A) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
140 x 15 14,10+7 partials 

B) HS OH Grip CS Rows, 1x8-10, 2x12-15
270 x 6 (shitty set) 
180 x 16
180 x 13

C) Icanian 45° Grip T-Bar Rows (10-15)
90 x 13
90 x 12
90 x 10

D) Matrix Machine Dips (12-15)
130 x 18
130 x 12
110 x 12
90 x 17

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches 
40 x 29
35 x 19
30 x 21
25 x 26 (R), 23(L)

E2) DB Hammer Curls (12-15)
27.5's x 18
27.5's x 15
25's x 15
22.5's x 16

Shitty workout today, had terrible sleep last night, you suns'a'bitches kept me busy and up too late.


----------



## CJ

I'm going to spend the next several weeks trying to dial in my maximal carb intake without going over the amount needed to fill glycogen stores. This will be done via morning mirror assessment. If I still look lean, I'm good. If I look watery, too much. 

The reason I'm doing this is because I plan on experimenting with insulin this upcoming fall/winter, specifically humalog. I'm not just going to inject an arbitrary amount of insulin then keep eating carbs to cover it, but rather I'm going to take the amount of insulin necessary for the food I plan on eating. 

I'll initially start with 1 iu per 15 g of carbs, then there will be multiple blood glucose readings throughout the day pre injections to assess dosage needs. Time to load up on test strips.

Yesterday was the first test, I ate 500 g of carbs without going over. That's coming off a single lower carb rest day, which was 145 g of carbs, the vast majority of which were residual carbs from veggies. The only direct carb sources were sweetened almond milk in my coffee that morning, and a small amount of tomato sauce in a chicken breast and zucchini meal I had for 2nd lunch. 

Figured I'd throw that out there for anyone interested. Any questions, I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> there will be multiple blood glucose readings throughout the day pre injections to assess dosage needs. Time to load up on test strips


Have you thought about getting a CGM?


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Have you thought about getting a CGM?


No ma'am, I have not. 

I'm fine with the lancets and strips. I've been using them for years now.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B, shoulders focus 

A) HS Shoulder Press, (1x6-8, 3x 10-15)
200 x 8 *matched LW
140 x 14
140 x 12
140 x 11
*added 4 reps

B) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 19 full + 5 partials
20's x 16+6
15's x 19+4
15's x 17+5

C) HS Incline Press (8-12)
140 x 15
140 x 13
140 x 12
*added 10 reps!!! Add weight next session 

D) HS Chest Press (10-15)
110 x 13,12,11
*added weight from LW

E) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
110 x 20
100 x 17
90 x16
*added 7 reps 

F) EZ Bar Curls (12-15)
60 x 17
60 x 11
50 x 13
50 x 13
*added 2 reps 

Total time: 77 minutes


----------



## CJ

Hiking was completely washed out the last 2 days, so hit the gym instead....

LEG DAY!!!!

A) Matrix Leg Extensions (12-15)
150 x 15
130 x 14
110 x 15+4 partials.

B1) Matrix Seated Leg Curls (10-15)
70 x 19
75 x 15
75 x 13

B2) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 20 full + 5 partials
22.5's x 16+5
22.5's x 12+5

C) Cybex Hack Squats (1x6-8, 4x10-15)
90 x 6
140 x 6
180 x 6
250 x 10  *added 20 lbs
180 x 14
180 x 11
180 x 9
180 x 8-3-2-2 (breather set)

D) Matrix Calf Press (12-15)
260 x 16
230 x 13
210 x 13
190 x 15

Total time: 70 minutes


----------



## CJ

Guess who this dumpy fat shit is sitting on the beach in Puerto Rico in 2015?  🤢🤢🤢🤮


----------



## Signsin1

CJ said:


> Guess who this dumpy fat shit is sitting on the beach in Puerto Rico in 2015?  🤢🤢🤢🤮
> 
> 
> View attachment 27715


Holy Shit! lol

How long ago did you start training?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CJ said:


> I'll ban you if you disrespect my Dori's Toes again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27093


@TODAY


----------



## CJ

Signsin1 said:


> Holy Shit! lol
> 
> How long ago did you start training?


Intelligently?... A few years ago. 

But it's still a learning process. Every year that goes by I try to build upon the foundation of what I know, and I don't think I know all that much yet.


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Guess who this dumpy fat shit is sitting on the beach in Puerto Rico in 2015?  🤢🤢🤢🤮
> 
> 
> View attachment 27715


That’s bullshit man! That’s me last week!!!


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B - Lats Focus 

A) Nuetral Grip Iso Lateral Cable Pulldowns (10-15)
60's + Plate x 15
60's + P x 15
60's +P x 13 + 3 partials 

B) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows (10-15)
90's x 19
90's x 15
90's x 12

C) HS OH CS Upper/Mid Back Rows (10-15)
180 x 16
180 x 14
180 x 13

D) EZ Bar Skulls (12-15)
50 x 16
50 x 12
40 x 16
40 x 16

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches 
42.5 x 21
37.5 x 14
32.5 x 13
27.5 x 17

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
27.5's x 20
27.5's x 13
25's x 15
22.5's x 18

Total Time: 65 minutes


----------



## Stickler

CJ said:


> This was this morning, after all the chips last night. This old man loose skin is starting to piss me off!!!  😡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Get the fuck outta here! LOL.  I'm doing a search on how to tighten loose skin after weight loss and THIS shows up. 

Damn you SEARCH BAR!


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A - Chest Focus 

A) HS Chest Press (1x6-8, 3x8-12)
+90 x 10
+140 x 6
+180 x 6
+240 x 7
+180 x 10, 8, 8

B) HS Incline Press (10-15)
+140 x 13, 11, 11

C) HS Shoulder Press (10-15)
+140 x 10
+110 x 12
+90 x 16

D) Cable Laterals (Bottom/Mid Range Focus) 
10 x 15
7.5 x 15
5 x 17
5 x 15 + 5 partials 

E) Incline DB Curls (12-15)
30's x 12
25's x 12
20's x 14
20's x 14

F) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
110 x 17
100 x 16
90 x 60

Total Time: 85 minutes


----------



## Send0

I'm too lazy to go back and try to find posts from your last bulk; question, is what you're doing now more overall volume than what you used to do? If so then I imagine it's because of the caloric deficit and because you are weaker while in your cut?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and try to find posts from your last bulk; question, is what you're doing now more overall volume than what you used to do? If so then I imagine it's because of the caloric deficit and because you are weaker while in your cut?


I'm too lazy too, but I'm not in a bulk right now anyway. I do know that I add in more intensity techniques when on and in a surplus. That will happen again, I'm a fan of Rest Pause sets. 

I don't notice any appreciable strength decrease on a cut, it's more recovery drops. I don't gain the silly strength others seem to on a blast either though.


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Up 0.2 lbs to a weekly average of 191.6 lbs. 

3791 Cals
425c
296p
90f

I've been in the 190-192 lb range for 3 full months now, safe to say I've settled in here. Holding this weight is easy, just as long as I don't eat like an asshole too much.


----------



## CJ

CJ said:


> Guess who this dumpy fat shit is sitting on the beach in Puerto Rico in 2015?  🤢🤢🤢🤮
> 
> 
> View attachment 27715


I just looked back at MFP data from 2015, I was only 10 lbs heavier in this pic than I am right now. 😳


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I just looked back at MFP data from 2015, I was only 10 lbs heavier in this pic than I am right now. 😳


Those recomps are awesome.


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Those recomps are awesome.


I want to go twist that fat fukks nips and tip over his stupid chair. Ohhhh I hate that guy!!!  🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I want to go twist that fat fukks nips and tip over his stupid chair. Ohhhh I hate that guy!!!  🤣


My coach has been posting a lot of "before and afters" of her clients and team, and she just posted mine. And holy shit... to see where I came from when I actually started giving a shit again 🤯🤯🤯


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I don't gain the silly strength others seem to on a blast either though.


I'm glad you added that statement. I get some strength gain on blast, but it feels muted when I compare it to what other people reported.

I do feel I get some appreciable strength gain from the caloric surplus compared to maintenance... but maintenance compared to deficit for me feels like about the same strength levels.

Thanks!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> I'm glad you added that statement. I get some strength gain on blast, but it feels muted when I compare it to what other people reported.
> 
> I do feel I get some appreciable strength gain from the caloric surplus compared to maintenance... but maintenance compared to deficit for me feels like about the same strength levels.
> 
> Thanks!


I know @CJ remember that one kid we had on here that gained like 90 lbs on his first cycle and went from scrawny to huge in like 9 months. His lifts went up like 300%. Wtf was his name? He was a recovering addict.

I wish I responded to shit one fifth the way he did.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know @CJ remember that one kid we had on here that gained like 90 lbs on his first cycle and went from scrawny to huge in like 9 months. His lifts went up like 300%. Wtf was his name? He was a recovering addict.
> 
> I wish I responded to shit one fifth the way he did.


I don't remember, but sometimes I wonder if people are talking out of their ass with what they say. 🤔


----------



## Send0

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know @CJ remember that one kid we had on here that gained like 90 lbs on his first cycle and went from scrawny to huge in like 9 months. His lifts went up like 300%. Wtf was his name? He was a recovering addict.
> 
> I wish I responded to shit one fifth the way he did.


You and me both man. Some guys just have good genetics as it relates to drug response. I feel like I got screwed all around, but we work with what we got. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I don't remember, but sometimes I wonder if people are talking out of their ass with what they say. 🤔


There's that too...I'm sure there's plenty of guys who lie. The ones that have that kind of response to drugs are rare.... E.g Nick Walker


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I don't remember, but sometimes I wonder if people are talking out of their ass with what they say. 🤔


That was @Sickman all of it was well documented on here


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> That was @Sickman all of it was well documented on here


I remember the name...


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Dragged my little girl along for today's hike. She hated the climb soooooo much!!! Said she's never hiking again.... "Why's it raining dad? You said it was going to be nice today dad? We are NOT hiking buddies, so STOP saying we are!!!"
> 
> View attachment 26686
> 
> View attachment 26687
> View attachment 26688
> 
> 
> Video of summit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mt Tecumseh, White Mtns, NH
> 
> 
> Watch "Mt Tecumseh, White Mtns, NH" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com



Lmao sounds just like my oldest the first time I took her hiking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

IronSoul said:


> Lmao sounds just like my oldest the first time I took her hiking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my experience as well anytime I take my kids to do something outdoors related. Uggggh


----------



## Thewall

Yo, amazing transformation man, you have come a long way since that picture.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A - Upper Back Focus 

A) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns (12-15)
140+P x 14
140 x 13
120+P x 12 + 5 partials 

B) OH Grip CS T-Bar Rows (1x8-10, 2x12-15)
115 x 10
90 x 13
90 x 13

C) HS Iso Lat Ntrl Rows (10-15)
90's x 16
90's x 13
90's x 13

D) Matrix Machine Dips (12-15)
140 x 15
140 x 12
110 x 17
110 x 14

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches 
42.5 x 22
37.5 x 16
32.5 x 15
27.5 x 16

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
30's x 17
27.5's x 15
27.5's x 14
25's x 16

Cardio:
I had every intention of doing cardio when I walked into the gym, but by the end of the workout I had every intention of NOT doing cardio. 😏


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY MUTHA'FUKKERS!!!

A) Leg Extensions (3x12-15@r8)
155 x 14
135 x 14
115 x 15

B1) Seated Leg Curls (10-15@r8+)
80 x 16
80 x 15
80 x 14

B2) DB Laterals (15-20)
25's x 19 full + 4 partials
22.5's x 17+4
20's x 18+4

C) Cybex Hack Squats (1x6-8, 3x10-15@r8, 1x15 rep breather set)
140 x 6
180 x 4
230 x 3
270 x 10  *added 20 lbs from last week
180 x 14
180 x 11
180 x 10
180 x 8-3-2-2

D) Calf Presses on Matrix Leg Press (4x15-20)
240 x 23
240 x 16
200 x 18
200 x 16

*Quads and calfs are fukkin destroyed.

Total Time: 67 minutes


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B - Shoulders focus 

A) HS Shoulder Press  (1x6-8, 3x8-12)
210 x 7
150 x 11,10,9
*added 10 lbs to all sets 

B) DB Laterals (15-20)
22.5's x 21 full + 5 partials 
22.5's x 15+5
17.5's x 17+5
15's x 18+5

C) HS Incline Press (8-12)
150 x 12,8,8
*added 10 lbs, but blew myself up the 1st set 

D) HS Chest Press (10-15)
110 x 13,11,10

E) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
110 x 18
100 x 17
90 x 17

F) EZ Bar Curls (12-15)
60 x 14
50 x 14
50 x 14
50 x 14

Total Time: 73 minutes


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B - Lats focus

A) Ntrl Grip Iso Lateral Cable Pulldowns
140 x 15
140 x 13
140 x 11 + 3 partials

B) Ntrl Grip Iso Lateral HS Lat Rows
135's x 10
90's x 15
90's z 14

C) OH Grip HS CS Upper Back Rows
180 x 15
180 x 13
180 x 13
180 x 12

D1) DB Skullcrushers
25's x 14
20's x 14
15's x 16
15's x 16

D2) Leg Extensions
150 x 19
150 x 13
120 x 12 + 4 partials

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches
42.5 x 21
37.5 x 17
32.5 x 16
27.5 x 16

E2) DB Hammer Curls
30's x 16
27.5's x 15
25's x 14
22.5's x 17

F) Matrix Calf Presses
240 x 16
210 x 14
180 x 14-7-6+0:20 stretch hold (rest pause set)

Total Time: 87 mins


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A - Chest focus 

A) HS Chest Press 
240 x 7
180 x 10,8,8

B) HS Incline Press 
150 x 12,10,10

C) HS Shoulder Press 
140 x 10
120 x 12
100 x 15

D) DB Laterals 
22.5's x 19 full + 5 partials 
22.5's x 15+5
17.5's x 17+4
17.5's x 18+6

E) Reverse Pec Deck
110 x 18
100 x 16
90 x 18

F) Incline DB Curls 
30's x 12
25's x 14
22.5's x 12
20's x 15

Total Time: 73 minutes


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY!!! 

A1) Matrix Seated Leg Curls 
85 x 17,14,15

A2) DB Laterals 
25's x 20 full + 5 partials 
22.5's x 17+5
20's x 17+5

B) Matrix Leg Extensions 
155 x 16
135 x 14
115 x 15

C) Cybex Hack Squats 
290 x 8
230 x 10
180 x 13
180 x 9-4-4  Rest Pause Set 

D) Calf Presses on Matrix Leg Press
260 x 23
240 x 19
220 x 16
200 x 20

Total Time: ~61 minutes


----------



## IronSoul

Damn son, look at those rep ranges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Damn son, look at those rep ranges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The leg curls and calf presses will be coming down. New machines, and I'm going to add weight each week until the reps get a little lower.


----------



## quackattack

CJ said:


> The leg curls and calf presses will be coming down. New machines, and I'm going to add weight each week until the reps get a little lower.


New gym?


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> New gym?


No sir, just machines I haven't used yet.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:  
Upper Back Focus 

A) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns 
160 x 12
140 x 13
120 x 14+6 partials 

B) HS OH Grip CS Rows 
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10

C) HS Ntrl Grip Iso Lateral Rows 
110's x 12
100's x 12
90's x 15
90's x 12

D1) Matrix Machine Dips 
140 x 18
140 x 13
120 x 13
110 x 14

D2) Matrix Calf Press Machine 
200 x 23
200 x 14
160 x 16

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches 
42.5 x 22
37.5 x 17
32.5 x 14
27.5 x 18

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
30's x 17
27.5's x 15
25's x 15
22.5's x 17

CardiNOPE!!!

Total Time: 66 minutes


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> PULL DAY A:
> Upper Back Focus
> 
> A) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns
> 160 x 12
> 140 x 13
> 120 x 14+6 partials
> 
> B) HS OH Grip CS Rows
> 230 x 10
> 230 x 10
> 230 x 10
> 
> C) HS Ntrl Grip Iso Lateral Rows
> 110's x 12
> 100's x 12
> 90's x 15
> 90's x 12
> 
> D1) Matrix Machine Dips
> 140 x 18
> 140 x 13
> 120 x 13
> 110 x 14
> 
> D2) Matrix Calf Press Machine
> 200 x 23
> 200 x 14
> 160 x 16
> 
> E1) Hoist Ab Crunches
> 42.5 x 22
> 37.5 x 17
> 32.5 x 14
> 27.5 x 18
> 
> E2) DB Hammer Curls
> 30's x 17
> 27.5's x 15
> 25's x 15
> 22.5's x 17
> 
> CardiNOPE!!!
> 
> Total Time: 66 minutes



Man that’s a lot of work in 66 minutes. Good shit. I see that we do the same cardio.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Up 1.0 lbs for the week to an average weight of 193.9 lbs. 

4179 Cals
475c
290p
114f

I've cut back some on the hiking, so my weight has been slowly creeping up, just over 3 lbs in the last month. I'm fine with that, as training has still been going well. I'm going to add in a 5th day of training if my schedule allows. Some weeks I will, some I won't. 

Hunger has been crazy the last few weeks, my body is just telling me to EAT!!!!! So I've been eating a bit more, trying to keep it all high quality foods, but ice cream slips in occasionally. 

3 more weeks until my growth block actually begins though.


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Man that’s a lot of work in 66 minutes. Good shit. I see that we do the same cardio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The alternating set for set on the accessory exercises really saves time, and takes nothing away from either exercise since there's no overlap.

Probably saved me 15-20 minutes


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:
Shoulder Focus

A) HS Shoulder Press 
210 x 7
150 x 12,10,10
*added 2 reps 

B) DB Laterals 
25's x 16 full + 6 partials 
20's x 16+7
15's x 17+7
15's x 15+10

C) HS Incline Press 
150 x 12,9,10
*added 3 reps 

D) HS Chest Press 
110 x 13
100 x 12
90 x 12

E) Reverse Pec Deck 
110 x 20
100 x 17
90 x 17+3 partials 

F) EZ Bar Spider Curls 
50 x 14
50 x 14
40 x 15
40 x 15+4 partials 

Cardio:
Hiking


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> PUSH DAY B:
> Shoulder Focus
> 
> E) Reverse Pec Deck
> 110 x 20
> 100 x 17
> 90 x 17+3 partials
> 
> F) EZ Bar Spider Curls
> 50 x 14
> 50 x 14
> 40 x 15
> 40 x 15+4 partials


THESE ARE NOT PUSH EXERCISES CJ!

Are intransitive verbs a joke to you!?


----------



## inigomontoya

<hides dangling participle>





edit: to add to actual thread and not just roger rabbit/shave and a haircut my dad jokes on you guys, props op, the amount of work you get done in one session makes me feel like a poosay.


----------



## Thewall

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:
> 
> Up 1.0 lbs for the week to an average weight of 193.9 lbs.
> 
> 4179 Cals
> 475c
> 290p
> 114f
> 
> I've cut back some on the hiking, so my weight has been slowly creeping up, just over 3 lbs in the last month. I'm fine with that, as training has still been going well. I'm going to add in a 5th day of training if my schedule allows. Some weeks I will, some I won't.
> 
> Hunger has been crazy the last few weeks, my body is just telling me to EAT!!!!! So I've been eating a bit more, trying to keep it all high quality foods, but ice cream slips in occasionally.
> 
> 3 more weeks until my growth block actually begins though.


How are you liking the slow weight gain.


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> How are you liking the slow weight gain.


Honestly I was hoping to hold off a few more weeks, because I have my yearly physical/Dr bloodwork, and the doc is always giving me shit about my weight. I just wanted to shut her up. 🤣

But in terms of the overall picture, it's good. I'll start up with the drugs in a few weeks, so already slowly gaining will let me hit the ground running. And I'm doing it with mostly quality foods. 

The overall hunger is incessant though, but it's not junk food that I'm craving. My body is just demanding FOOD!!!


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B..... Plus Lateral Delts so @Test_subject doesn't lose his shit!!!  😠😡🤯

I added a 2nd leg day, and I'm switching up my PPL a bit, doing more of a true rotation vs legs only 1x per week. I will still move leg days around a bit to accommodate hiking for the rest of the season. 

A) Iso Lateral Leg Extensions 
30's x 15
35's x 15
40's x 15
*figuring out weights to use, but this machine is tougher than it looks, the 40's were close to failure. 

B) Kneeling Leg Curls 
25's x 10
27.5's x 10
30's x 10
*same as leg exts 

C) Cybex Hack Squats
230 x 12
230 x 10
180 x 12
180 x 12

D1) Standing Calf Presses on V-Squat 
230 x 20
200 x 15
180 x 13
140 x 17+5 partials 

D2) SLOW AND PAUSED DB Laterals 
15's x 20
15's x 18
12.5's x 18
12.5's x 16

Total Time: 58 minutes


----------



## Thewall

CJ said:


> Honestly I was hoping to hold off a few more weeks, because I have my yearly physical/Dr bloodwork, and the doc is always giving me shit about my weight. I just wanted to shut her up. 🤣
> 
> But in terms of the overall picture, it's good. I'll start up with the drugs in a few weeks, so already slowly gaining will let me hit the ground running. And I'm doing it with mostly quality foods.
> 
> The overall hunger is incessant though, but it's not junk food that I'm craving. My body is just demanding FOOD!!!


Hear ya with the hunger. Are u planning on a slow gain like your doing or turning it up a notch once the enhancement starts


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> Hear ya with the hunger. Are u planning on a slow gain like your doing or turning it up a notch once the enhancement starts


I'm not 100% sure what to expect, as I haven't had an in depth conversation yet with my coach. I'm handing him the reins.

From what I gather though, he's more concerned with the mirror than the scale, will only up the food and/or drugs as needed.

I know we're going to try 1 day of insulin use, which will be a high carb load day with little to no fats. This will be on a Legs or Back day. I also believe there will be 1-2 low carb day(s) that will also be in a small calorie deficit on non training days. The other 4-5 days will therefore be medium days.

He says he's very confident he can put 10 solid lbs on me, which would be awesome!!!


----------



## Thewall

Awesome man, looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## IronSoul

Killing it CJ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack

CJ said:


> D1) Standing Calf Presses on V-Squat
> 230 x 20
> 200 x 15
> 180 x 13
> 140 x 17+5 partials


Taking up the v squat for calf raises.  You know the whole gym hates you, right?


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> Taking up the v squat for calf raises.  You know the whole gym hates you, right?


None of them bitches train legs anyway. 😂


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B-Lats focus 

A) Ntrl Grip Iso Cable Pulldowns
80's(each hand) x 12
70's x 13
60's x 13+5 partials 

B) HS Ntrl Grip Iso Rows 
110's(each hand) x 14
100's x 13
90's x 14
90's x 13

C) HS OH Grip CS Rows 
200 x 13
180 x 14
180 x 13

D) DB Skullcrushers 
25's x 16
25's x 10
20's x 10
15's x 13

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches 
42.5 x 21
37.5 x 15
32.5 x 15
27.5 x 17

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
30's x 17
27.5's x 15
25's x 16
22.5's x 17

Total Time: 64 minutes


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A:
*moved up 1 day, want to hike on Wednesday, wanted an extra recovery day prior.

A) Matrix Leg Extensions
160 x 17
140 x 14
120 x 14 + 4 partials
*added 5 lbs from last rotation

B) Matrix Seated Leg Curls
100 x 13
90 x 13
80 x 14 + 4 partials
*did 85 lbs x 3 sets last rotation

C) Cybex Hack Squats
320 x 7    *added 30 lbs
230 x 12  *added 2 reps
180 x 15  *added 2 reps
180 x 10-5-4 (RP)   *added 2 reps

D1) Calf Press on Matrix Leg Press
270 x 21
250 x 16
230 x 14
210 x 14
*added 10 lbs to each set

D2) SLOW DB Laterals
15's x 18
15's x 15
12.5's x 16
12.5's x 15

Total Time: 61 minutes


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:
Chest Focus

A) HS Chest Press 
240 x 7
180 x 9,8,8

B) HS Incline Press 
150 x 11,10,9
110 x 13

C) Reverse Pec Deck 
110 x 20
100 x 17
90 x 17

D) DB Laterals 
22.5's x 20 full + 4 partials 
20's x 14+5
17.5's x 15+5
15's x 15+5
15's x 13+8

E) Incline DB Curls 
30's x 11
25's x 10
22.5's x 10
20's x 11

Total Time: 64 minutes 

*I streamlined my Push Days, was able to cut 10 minutes off the workout time.


----------



## CJ

Needed some wet rock and light snow traction for hiking, so picked these up...


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Assisted Pullups
Stack wasn't labeled
12, 10, 9
*these feel better than Cable Pulldowns, so I'll do these going forward

B) HS OH Grip CS Upper Back Rows
200 x 15, 13, 13

C) HS Iso Lat Ntrl Grip Rows
110's x 13
100's x 12
90's x 13
90's x 13

D1) Matrix Machine Dips
150 x 15
140 x 12
120 x 13
110 x 14

D2) Paused DB Laterals
15's x 18 paused + 5 continuous
15's x 15+5
12.5's x 16+5
12.5's x 15+5

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches
42.5 x 18
37.5 x 15
32.5 x 14
27.5 x 14

E2) DB Hammer Curls
30's x 17
27.5's x 14
25's x 15
22.5's x 16

Total Time: 70 minutes

Cardio: going hiking


----------



## quackattack

CJ said:


> PULL DAY A:
> 
> A) Assisted Pullups
> Stack wasn't labeled
> 12, 10, 9
> *these feel better than Cable Pulldowns, so I'll do these going forward


Completely agree.  Can activate my lats much better with assisted pull ups.


----------



## CJ

quackattack said:


> Completely agree.  Can activate my lats much better with assisted pull ups.


I get it much more in the teres. It's right above the lats, under the armpit.


----------



## BrotherIron

The grip is key imho to engaging the lats when performing pull ups or downs.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) Matrix Shoulder Press
130 x 6
100 x 10,9,9
*HS machine was being used

B) DB Laterals, slow and paused
15's x 23 paused + 6 continuous
15's x 17 + 5
12.5's x 17+5
12.5's x 17+5

C) HS Chest Press
140 x 12,10,9
90 x 13

D) Reverse Pec Deck, w/pauses
110 x 18
100 x 16
90 x 16

E) Straight Bar Spider Curls
50 x 15,12,10
40 x 14 + 5 partials

Total Time: 68 minutes

Cardio: going hiking


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:
Lats focus 

A) HS Iso Lateral UH Grip Pulldowns 
90's x 10
90's x 8
70's x 12

B) HS Iso Lateral Rows
110's x 14
100's x 12
90's x 14
90's x 13

C) HS OH Grip CS Rows 
180 x 17, 15,  14

D) DB Skullcrushers 
25's x 14
22.5's x 12
20's x 10
15's x 12

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches 
42.5 x 22
37.5 x 16
32.5 x 17
27.5 x 17

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
35's x 13
27.5's x 16
27.5's x 13
25's x 15

Total Time: 72 minutes


----------



## CJ

Few pics from today, maybe I'll throw up some videos tomorrow. 38,000 steps today. 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Few pics from today, maybe I'll throw up some videos tomorrow. 38,000 steps today. 🤣
> 
> View attachment 29357
> View attachment 29358
> View attachment 29359
> View attachment 29360
> View attachment 29361
> View attachment 29362
> View attachment 29363
> View attachment 29364
> View attachment 29365


Fair warning. "The WORST weather ever"


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:
Chest Focus

A) HS Chest Press
240 x 6
180 x 10
180 x 9

B) HS Incline Press
150 x 13
150 x 11
110 x 14

C) Matrix Shoulder Press
80 x 12,10,10

D) Reverse Pec Deck
110 x 19
100 x 17
90 x 16

E) DB Laterals
17.5's x 15 + 7, paused + continuous
15's x 16+6
12.5's x 17+5
12.5's x 15+6

F) Incline DB Curls
25's x 15
22.5's x 13
20's x 14
20's x 12

Extra Stuff, since I had time and energy...

G1) Calfs on Matrix Leg Press, w/pauses
270 x 22
250 x 20
230 x 17

G2) Hoist Ab Crunches
35 x 29
35 x 15
25 x 20

Total Time: 83 minutes


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Few pics from today, maybe I'll throw up some videos tomorrow. 38,000 steps today. 🤣
> 
> View attachment 29357
> View attachment 29358
> View attachment 29359
> View attachment 29360
> View attachment 29361
> View attachment 29362
> View attachment 29363
> View attachment 29364
> View attachment 29365


Id love to  try n pan for some gold at the bottom of that little falls ,,, bet theres a few treats hidden in there


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Id love to  try n pan for some gold at the bottom of that little falls ,,, bet theres a few treats hidden in there


I can't upload all the videos I have, it says "file too big".  🤷‍♂️


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:
Upper Back focus

A) Assisted Pullups 
12, 10, 8
*stack is unlabeled. Best guess is 20 lbs of assistance 

B) HS OH CS Rows 
220 x 14
220 x 11
220 x 11 + 4 partials 

C) HS Iso Lateral Rows 
110's x 11
100's x 11
90's x 12-6-6  (rest pause set) 

D) Matrix Machine Dips 
160 x 15
140 x 13
120 x 14-6-6  (rest pause set) 

E1) Matrix Machine Lateral Raises 
70 x 21
70 x 19
70 x 16-8-7  (rest pause set) 

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
35's x 13
30's x 13
25's x 17-7-7  (rest pause set) 

Total Time: 63 minutes


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update

Weight didn't budge again this week, been the same for 3 weeks now, still an average weight of 193.9 lbs. Lots of hiking this week, so lots of calories.

4718 Cals
594c
310p
119f

One more week until I start the gaining phase.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

A) Leg Extensions
165 x 16
145 x 13
125 x 13 + 2 partials

B) Lying Leg Curls
110 x 9
100 x 10
90 x 10-5-4+4 partials + Iso hold (RP set)

C) Cybex Hack Squats
+230 x 13
+230 x 10
+230 x 8-3-3  (RP set)

D1) Matrix Calf Press
220 x 21
200 x 15
180 x 13-6-5+4 partials + 0:20 stretch hold (RP set)

D2) SLOW DB Laterals
17.5's x 20 paused + 4 continuous
15's x 16+4
15's x 19-8-7+7 partials (RP set)

Total Time: 51 minutes


----------



## CJ

That's a wrap on the maintenance block. Next 5 days are a deload, there will be no gym at all, then the yearly Dr physical and bloodwork.

After that, the growing phase begins. I already started to cut down on the number of sets I do and add in intensity techniques the last few days, as I like to incorporate them during growth phases when I'm in a calorie surplus, and recover from them better.

I'll be starting out simple, 300 Test Cyp and 450 Deca. I'll ride that out as long as I can before bumping up, if necessary. Humalog will also be used on 1 high cal/carb day during the week.

PS.... My fukkin legs are DESTROYED from that workout a couple of hours ago.


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ

Bloodwork has been done, I'm jumping the gun and starting before I get the results. Starting with 300 Test/450 Deca, and Humalog on 1 High Day. 


PUSH DAY B:

A) Matrix Shoulder Press  (6-10)
115 x 10,8,7

B) HS Incline Press  (8-12)
160 x 11
160 x 8
130 x 12

C) HS Chest Press (10-15)
110 x 15,12,10

D) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
110 x 17
100 x 15
90 x 14

E1) Straight Bar Spider Curls (10-15)
50 x 15,12,10

E2) DB Laterals  (15-20)
15's x 18 paused + 8 continuous
15's x 16+6
15's x 16+5 + Partials to failure 

Total Time: 56 minutes


----------



## Bro Bundy

CJ said:


> Bloodwork has been done, I'm jumping the gun and starting before I get the results. Starting with 300 Test/450 Deca, and Humalog on 1 High Day.
> 
> 
> PUSH DAY B:
> 
> A) Matrix Shoulder Press  (6-10)
> 115 x 10,8,7
> 
> B) HS Incline Press  (8-12)
> 160 x 11
> 160 x 8
> 130 x 12
> 
> C) HS Chest Press (10-15)
> 110 x 15,12,10
> 
> D) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
> 110 x 17
> 100 x 15
> 90 x 14
> 
> E1) Straight Bar Spider Curls (10-15)
> 50 x 15,12,10
> 
> E2) DB Laterals  (15-20)
> 15's x 18 paused + 8 continuous
> 15's x 16+6
> 15's x 16+5 + Partials to failure
> 
> Total Time: 56 minutes


your really gonna do the slin u sick bastard


----------



## Bro Bundy

u got more balls then me cj


----------



## CJ

Bro Bundy said:


> your really gonna do the slin u sick bastard


Let's see what happens. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Why not slin on daily post workout meals?


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Why not slin on daily post workout meals?


Just doing as my coach instructed. Before meals 1, 3, and 5 on one high carb/no fat day that I'm training legs or back.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Just doing as my coach instructed. Before meals 1, 3, and 5 on one high carb/no fat day that I'm training legs or back.


No fat or bare minimum fat. If it's absolutely zero fat, then I'm interested to see what that meal plan looks like.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> No fat or bare minimum fat. If it's absolutely zero fat, then I'm interested to see what that meal plan looks like.


Bare minimum. As I have it planned out, it's 13 grams of fat total for that day.

Meals for that one day:
(insulin)
1. Fat free Greek yogurt and coffee
2. Intra workout shake
(insulin)
3. Post workout shake
4. Chicken beast and rice, spinach
(insulin)
5. Chicken breast and rice, spinach
6. Chicken bread and rice, spinach
7. Fat free Greek yogurt and blueberries

Totals:
~650c, 300p, 13f


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:
Lats focus 

A) Dual Pulley Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (8-12)
80's x 11, 10, 8 + 4 partials 

B) Icarian T-Bar Rows, 45° Grip (8-12)
115 x 9
100 x 11
100 x 10

C) Assisted Pullups (8-12)
Unmarked x 12, 10, 10 + 3 partials 

D) Smith CGBP  (10-15)
+110 x 12
+100 x 10
+90 x 10

E1) DB Laterals  (15-20)
15's x 21 paused + 6 continuous 
15's x 17 + 4
15's x 14 + 5 + partials to failure 

E2) DB Hammer Curls (12-15)
30's x 16
30's x 13
25's x 16

Total Time: 58 minutes


----------



## CJ

LEGS B:

A) Leg Extensions (12-15)
165 x 16
145 x 15
125 x 15 + 3 partials 

B1) Lying Leg Curls (10-12)
100 x 12
90 x 12
80 x 12

B2) EZ Bar Curls  (15-18)
40 x 31  (guessed wrong, that was retarded) 
40 x 19
40 x 17

C) HS V-Squats (1x6-8, 2x10-15)
+360 x 9
+270 x 13
+270 x 12

D1) Calfs on V-Squat (3 quality sets) 
+270 x 16
+230 x 14
+180 x 13

D2) DB Laterals, (pauses + continuous + partials) 
17.5's x 19+4+5
17.5's x 15+4+5
17.5's x 12+4+5

Total Time: 60 minutes


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Chest Press (6-10)
200 x 10,8,6

B) HS Incline Press (8-12)
160 x 11,9,8

C) Matrix Shoulder Press (10-15)
80 x 12,11,10

D) Pec Deck  (12-15)
145 x 12

E) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
110 x 18
100 x 16
90 x 16

F1) Standing Alt DB Curls  (15-20)
20's x 27, 17, 15
*going lighter weight/higher reps on biceps for awhile, as I have a little discomfort in the distal tendon(elbow side) of the muscle. 

F2) DB Laterals, paused/continuous/partials 
15's x 15/6/8
15's x 12/5/8
15's x 15/4/8

Total Time: 58 minutes


----------



## CJ

So this happened yesterday. A buddy of mine guilt tripped me about how I never go out drinking anymore. This isn't even counting the alcohol calories.... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

CJ said:


> So this happened yesterday. A buddy of mine guilt tripped me about how I never go out drinking anymore. This isn't even counting the alcohol calories.... 🤦‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 30449


Jeez that’s a lot of food


----------



## CJ

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Jeez that’s a lot of food


It's fukkin me up today, I'm not hungry, but I need to get my protein in. 

All my meals are prepped in the fridge, and all have around 100 g of Carbs packed in them with the protein. 

I'm going to go on an unplanned hike to burn off some of the calories, so I can eat those meals.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> It's fukkin me up today, I'm not hungry, but I need to get my protein in.
> 
> All my meals are prepped in the fridge, and all have around 100 g of Carbs packed in them with the protein.
> 
> I'm going to go on an unplanned hike to burn off some of the calories, so I can eat those meals.


Take the usual pictures for us of those that live in environments equivalent to sweaty armpits, so we can live vicariously through you. 😢


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Take the usual pictures for us of those that live in environments equivalent to sweaty armpits, so we can live vicariously through you. 😢


It won't be anything special today. Not a mountain, more a series of up and down smaller hills. We have an interesting little mini granite outcropping south of Boston that's great. They say it's a remnant of the last Ice Age, that it carved it out. 

It's a much shorter drive than heading up to NH/VT/ME.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> It won't be anything special today. Not a mountain, more a series of up and down smaller hills. We have an interesting little mini granite outcropping south of Boston that's great. They say it's a remnant of the last Ice Age, that it carved it out.
> 
> It's a much shorter drive than heading up to NH/VT/ME.


Still better than what I got here.. we have no hills unless you count our freeways 🤣.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Still better than what I got here.. we have no hills unless you count our freeways 🤣.


It's weird when I go to Florida, how totally flat everything is. The contrast is strange.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> So this happened yesterday. A buddy of mine guilt tripped me about how I never go out drinking anymore. This isn't even counting the alcohol calories.... 🤦‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 30449


Eats 8000 calories, drinks his weight in whiskey.... still drops 5#...

😒fucker😘


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Eats 8000 calories, drinks his weight in whiskey.... still drops 5#...
> 
> 😒fucker😘


It was 8738 Cals. 😉


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> It was 8738 Cals. 😉





Bomb10shell said:


> 😒fucker🖕🖕


----------



## Novaflex

CJ said:


> PUSH DAY A:
> 
> A) HS Chest Press (6-10)
> 200 x 10,8,6
> 
> B) HS Incline Press (8-12)
> 160 x 11,9,8
> 
> C) Matrix Shoulder Press (10-15)
> 80 x 12,11,10
> 
> D) Pec Deck  (12-15)
> 145 x 12
> 
> E) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
> 110 x 18
> 100 x 16
> 90 x 16
> 
> F1) Standing Alt DB Curls  (15-20)
> 20's x 27, 17, 15
> *going lighter weight/higher reps on biceps for awhile, as I have a little discomfort in the distal tendon(elbow side) of the muscle.
> 
> F2) DB Laterals, paused/continuous/partials
> 15's x 15/6/8
> 15's x 12/5/8
> 15's x 15/4/8
> 
> Total Time: 58 minutes


That Hammer strength Incline Press is one of my favorites.


----------



## CJ

First day of using insulin. Coach wants me to start with a 20:1 ratio of carbs to humalog based upon the next two meal.

Pre workout meal and intra shake have a combined 100 g of Carbs, so I started with 5 iu's. My pre shot blood glucose reading was 87; all subsequent shots today will factor in current BG levels to determine the dose of humalog used.


----------



## CJ

Also had a video consult with him, we're making a big 4-6 week push to get my weight up there, and as soon as my body comp starts to turn for the worse, we pull back and hang out at that weight for a bit before making another push later on.

Starting with 3 high days, 2 medium days, and 2 low days. The high days have 650 grams of ADDED carbs, and that's not factoring in either a cheat meal or normal meal!!!  😳😳😳


----------



## 1bigun11

You are going to swell up like a tick on a dog's ear, lol...


----------



## Dex

CJ said:


> So this happened yesterday. A buddy of mine guilt tripped me about how I never go out drinking anymore. This isn't even counting the alcohol calories.... 🤦‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 30449


Damn! I have never recorded a day that high.


----------



## Dex

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update
> 
> Skipped last weeks update, as I was up in the mountains.
> 
> I'm up 0.3 lbs over 2 weeks ago to an average weight of 191.4 lbs
> 
> Last 2 weeks Cals/Macros:
> 
> 8/24  4594 Cals 551 g C, 300g P, 124 g F
> 8/31  3953 Cals 412 g C, 288 g P, 122g F
> 
> I'm down to 200 mg/wk of Test, had been tapering down the doses of Test and Mast the last month. I've been completely off Mast for 2 weeks.
> 
> Definitely lost some of the fullness and definition, but that's to be expected. Here's an update pic from this morning...
> 
> View attachment 27154


You should take a pic on a lounger so we can compare to the old beach pic.


----------



## Novaflex

CJ said:


> Also had a video consult with him, we're making a big 4-6 week push to get my weight up there, and as soon as my body comp starts to turn for the worse, we pull back and hang out at that weight for a bit before making another push later on.
> 
> Starting with 3 high days, 2 medium days, and 2 low days. The high days have 650 grams of ADDED carbs, and that's not factoring in either a cheat meal or normal meal!!!  😳😳😳



Carb cycling works amazing. Are you on GH too? I didn’t see.


----------



## dmanuk

How is it even possible to eat 9k calories on a whim

You need that bidet stat


----------



## CJ

Novaflex said:


> Carb cycling works amazing. Are you on GH too? I didn’t see.


No, but he suggested I should, so I'll be acquiring some. 

He suggests 2-4 iu


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Assisted Pullups (8-12)
Unlabeled stack x 14,11,11

B) HS Ntrl Grip Iso Lateral Rows (8-12)
90's x 15
100's x 11
100's x 11

C) HS OH Grip CS Rows  (10-15)
180 x 17
180 x 15
180 x 14

D) Matrix Machine Dips  (12-15)
140 x 18
140 x 15
130 x 15

E1) DB Laterals, Paused/Continuou/Partials 
17.5's x 15/5/7
15's x 12/4/6
15's x 12/4/10

E2) DB Hammer Curls (15-18)
25's x 18
22.5's x 16
20's x 17

Total Time: 60 minutes


----------



## CJ

Current BG is only 75.

Next 2 meals will have a combined 215 grams of carbs. 

I'll only take 5 iu's of humalog this shot, since my sugar is a little low. I would've taken 10 iu's if it were 85-95


----------



## CJ

New Meal Plan, for anyone interested... 
Only the primary macro in a food is counted, so the protein in rice or the fats in oats don't count, for example.


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> New Meal Plan, for anyone interested...
> Only the primary macro in a food is counted, so the protein in rice or the fats in oats don't count, for example.
> View attachment 30513


What is the idea behind lowering carbs on lifting days in place of more protein?

I’m not really familiar with this type of macro tracking.


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> What is the idea behind lowering carbs on lifting days in place of more protein?
> 
> I’m not really familiar with this type of macro tracking.


I think you're looking at the NON-lifting days, which are lower carb days.


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> I think you're looking at the NON-lifting days, which are lower carb days.


What are the “high” days?  I’m not familiar at all with that layout.  High carb, obviously, but I don’t see how it all fits together. 

Three high days and four medium lifting days is the whole week. How do the low days factor in?


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> What are the “high” days?  I’m not familiar at all with that layout.


We're pushing my weight up aggressively, so I'll have 3 High Carb/Cals Days and 2 Medium Carb/Cals Days; all 5 of those will be training days. 

The 2 rest days each week will be Lower Carb/Cals Days.


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> We're pushing my weight up aggressively, so I'll have 3 High Carb/Cals Days and 2 Medium Carb/Cals Days; all 5 of those will be training days.
> 
> The 2 rest days each week will be Lower Carb/Cals Days.


Gotcha. That makes perfect sense.

The medium (lifting days) and low (non-lifting days) made sense, but I was like “where the fuck do the high days go!?”

I should have pieced it together from the pre, intra and post workout macros listed for high days 

That’s actually pretty close to how I carb cycle, honestly.


----------



## CJ

Blood Glucose is 101, so I'll take 10 units of humalog, the next two meals have 240 g of Carbs combined.


----------



## CJ

Well that's a wrap on my first experience with insulin. I didn't die, so that's a plus!!!


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Well that's a wrap on my first experience with insulin. I didn't die, so that's a plus!!!
> 
> View attachment 30527


Insulin isn't scary like every makes it out to be. Proceed with caution and everything is fine. Even if a person fucks up, they won't die.... but they'll feel like they are going to (depending on how bad they mess up).

Keep glucose tabs on hand just in case. I like the raspberry flavored ones.


----------



## Novaflex

Hey bro, ask your coach about metformin. I use 2000 mg daily. It’s great stuff. Even better if paired with slin + GH


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Insulin isn't scary like every makes it out to be. Proceed with caution and everything is fine. Even if a person fucks up, they won't die.... but they'll feel like they are going to (depending on how bad they mess up).
> 
> Keep glucose tabs on hand just in case. I like the raspberry flavored ones.


I have packs of Smarties


----------



## CJ

Novaflex said:


> Hey bro, ask your coach about metformin. I use 2000 mg daily. It’s great stuff. Even better if paired with slin + GH


I have lots of Metformin and Berberine on hand, if needed.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> Insulin isn't scary like every makes it out to be. Proceed with caution and everything is fine. Even if a person fucks up, they won't die.... but they'll feel like they are going to (depending on how bad they mess up).
> 
> Keep glucose tabs on hand just in case. I like the raspberry flavored ones.


You’ve used insulin??


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’ve used insulin??


Yes, search my name and the word insulin and you'll find posts where I talk about it. There are probably more where I talk about it and don't have the word insulin directly in my post. I bet I've used novolin-r or novorapid in other posts. 

Here's a quick one where you commented on the thread, and also later made your own posts in the thread.






						Another newbie cycle/stack request
					

Yea. But even better, you forgot the 2nd half. We’re giving a 300 lb fat ass who’s probably pre-diabetic 8 iu of HGH and insulin!!! Let’s go!!!  Dead!!! 💀  Actually insulin can be helpful to lessen the burden on the pancreas... and....   You know what, I'm not going to give ammo to people to...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> Yes, search my name and the word insulin and you'll find posts where I talk about it. There are probably more where I talk about it and don't have the word insulin directly in my post. I bet I've used novolin-r or novorapid in other posts.
> 
> Here's a quick one where you commented on the thread, and also later made your own posts in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another newbie cycle/stack request
> 
> 
> Yea. But even better, you forgot the 2nd half. We’re giving a 300 lb fat ass who’s probably pre-diabetic 8 iu of HGH and insulin!!! Let’s go!!!  Dead!!! 💀  Actually insulin can be helpful to lessen the burden on the pancreas... and....   You know what, I'm not going to give ammo to people to...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ugbodybuilding.com


I was only curious that you used it. I know you’ve talked about it. Was it a personal experiment or why did you use it?


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I was only curious that you used it. I know you’ve talked about it. Was it a personal experiment or why did you use it?


I never used it in my late 20's, and I wanted to see if it really helped pack on mass like I've heard it praised to do. I used it on my last bulk and was already running 4iu of GH as well (started 3 months prior to the bulk)

I started off using slin post workout, then when I got comfortable I added it to pre workout. I only used it on my workout days. In my case I needed 7iu per 10g of carbs.

The results were that slin really did make a difference in putting on weight. I gained 20lbs in 8 weeks time, and I looked really good (for me that is). I gained another 16lbs over the next 8 weeks that followed, but that weight was not as good (I ramped up calories too much and too fast).

I ended that bulk at 196lbs; I did crack 200lbs but couldn't hold it... nor should I have tried to.

I also ramped up GH to 10iu, and at that time I didn't understand some of the pain I felt was from the GH. In retrospect I know my nerve and joint pain was from going to 10iu; it was one of those things I knew could happen but didn't correlate it until after I dropped GH entirely. My IGF on 10iu was a bit over 800... way too high to be useful.

That cycle was a very educational experiment. I learned a lot. I also learned what happens when you get too eager and push both the food and drugs when your body isn't ready to handle it.

If I had to do it again, then I'd run the same cycle, limit GH to no more than 6iu, keep the slin where I had it, start at maintenance calories, and each week add anywhere between 50-100 calories to my daily intake. I'd also reduce my overall training volume. I think if I did this then I could have sustained the positive progress I made during the first 8 weeks.

Long winded, but your question made me realize how much I learned about both myself, my diet, training and the drugs I was using. It was a really good learning experience.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> I never used it in my late 20's, and I wanted to see if it really helped pack on mass like I've heard it praised to do. I used it on my last bulk and was already running 4iu of GH as well (started 3 months prior to the bulk)
> 
> I started off using slin post workout, then when I got comfortable I added it to pre workout. I only used it on my workout days. In my case I needed 7iu per 10g of carbs.
> 
> The results were that slin really did make a difference in putting on weight. I gained 20lbs in 8 weeks time, and I looked really good (for me that is). I gained another 16lbs over the next 8 weeks that followed, but that weight was not as good (I ramped up calories too much and too fast).
> 
> I ended that bulk at 196lbs; I did crack 200lbs but couldn't hold it... nor should I have tried to.
> 
> I also ramped up GH to 10iu, and at that time I didn't understand some of the pain I felt was from the GH. In retrospect I know my nerve and joint pain was from going to 10iu; it was one of those things I knew could happen but didn't correlate it until after I dropped GH entirely. My IGF on 10iu was a bit over 800... way too high to be useful.
> 
> That cycle was a very educational experiment. I learned a lot. I also learned what happens when you get too eager and push both the food and drugs when your body isn't ready to handle it.
> 
> If I had to do it again, then I'd run the same cycle, limit GH to no more than 6iu, keep the slin where I had it, start at maintenance calories, and each week add anywhere between 50-100 calories to my daily intake. I'd also reduce my overall training volume. I think if I did this then I could have sustained the positive progress I made during the first 8 weeks.
> 
> Long winded, but your question made me realize how much I learned about both myself, my diet, training and the drugs I was using. It was a really good learning experience.


This was a good post man. I liked reading it. I think we’ve all done similar trial and error things. I’ve stayed away from insulin so I like reading what other guys have done with it.


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

I'm up 1.0 lbs this week to an average weight of 194.9 lbs. First week of gaining block. 

4076 Cals, 530c, 297p, 78f


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A:

A1) Matrix Seated Leg Curls (8-12)
105 x 11
95 x 10
85 x 13

A2) EZ Bar Curls (15-20)
50 x 22
50 x 16
50 x 15

B) Matrix Leg Extensions (12-15)
170 x 15
150 x 13
130 x 12+3 partials

C) Cybex Hack Squats (6-8, 8-12, 12-15)
320 x 7
230 x 10
180 x 11*
*this set was crap, as I took a 5-10 min break in between to help a young guy with his deadlift. It was REALLY bad, and his buddies had no idea how to instruct/correct him.

D1) Matrix Calf Press Machine  (15-20 + partials)
250 x 18+4
220 x 14+4
190 x 13+4

D2) DB Laterals, paused + continuous + partials
17.5's x 21/3/5
17.5's x 14/4/7
15's x 13/4/7

Total Time: about 60 minutes, after subtracting the time to help the kid with his DL


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B

A) Matrix Shoulder Press  (6-10)
115 x 11, 10, 8
*added 4 reps, out of rep range, add 5 lbs next week. 

B) HS Incline Press (8-12)
160 x 9
140 x 11, 9

C) HS Chest Press (8-12)
130 x 11, 9, 8

D1) Inc DB Curls (15-20)
22.5's x 19
20's x 14
17.5's x 14

D2) DB Laterals, paused+continuous+partials 
15's x 22/5/8
15's x 16/4/8
15's x 13/5/10

E) Reverse Pec Deck (15-20)
110 x 15
100 x 14
90 x 15

Total Time: 53 minutes. 

I was rushed on the two HS Press machines as I was working in with someone, and didn't want to mess up their routine. No biggie.


----------



## CJㅤㅤㅤㅤ

_PUSH DAY E 

- plank 100 seconds 500 seconds 350 seconds _

- decline t-bar rows upside down 5x450

-lying face down calf raises 1set of 3

-reverse overhand sit-ups on tight rope 2

-incline tricep kickback 4x90

Finished the day with 5 hours of LISS cardio carbs pre-cardio (1500g)


----------



## Tisatix

The Cybex hack squat is one of the best machines imo

Don’t think I’ve ever tried the matrix stuff


----------



## roidmedangerfield

Send0 said:


> Insulin isn't scary like every makes it out to be. Proceed with caution and everything is fine. Even if a person fucks up, they won't die.... but they'll feel like they are going to (depending on how bad they mess up).
> 
> Keep glucose tabs on hand just in case. I like the raspberry flavored ones.



Back in my thirties I used insulin on and off during my cycles and had pretty impressive results. There was only one time where I became extremely hypoglycemic or maybe I was experiencing insulin shock. I was driving for a bit and I parked my car and needed to walk about a block or two to reach my final destination. It hit me so fast and it was a bit scary. Without warning I felt dizzy and somewhat numb all over and the most peculiar part of all was that with every step I took it felt like the pavement was like mud or quicksand. It felt like my feet were sinking into the ground a good six inches with each step. What a bizarre feeling. To this day I've never experienced anything like that ever.

I knew it was the insulin injection I did earlier so I bought a can of soda at a convenience store and gulped it down immediately. Shortly thereafter I felt fine, like nothing happened. I'm just so glad that bizarre feeling didn't happen while I was driving and that I didn't wind up causing an accident. Imagine not being able to feel the gas or brake pedals while driving due to insulin shock. Could have been disastrous.


----------



## Tisatix

CJㅤㅤㅤㅤ said:


> _PUSH DAY E
> 
> - plank 100 seconds 500 seconds 350 seconds _
> 
> - decline t-bar rows upside down 5x450
> 
> -lying face down calf raises 1set of 3
> 
> -reverse overhand sit-ups on tight rope 2
> 
> -incline tricep kickback 4x90
> 
> Finished the day with 5 hours of LISS cardio carbs pre-cardio (1500g)


LMAO IM AN IDIOT


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
160 x 13
160 x 10
120 x 15

B) HS OH Grip CS Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
270 x 11
270 x 10
180 x 18

C) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows (3x10-15)
110's x 11
100's x 13
90's x 13

D) Smith JM Presses (3x10-15)
+110 x 13
+100 x 11
+90 x 11

E1) DB Laterals, paused + continuous + partials
17.5's x 18+3+6
15's x 13+3+7
15's x 13+3+7

E2) DB Hammer Curls (3x15-20)
25's x 17
22.5's x 18
20's x 16

Total Time: 65 minutes


----------



## CJ

I finally figured this out..... 🤪🤪🤪

Rice is nice!!!


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

A) Matrix Leg Extensions (12-15)
170 x 16
150 x 14
130 x 14 + 3 partials

B1) Matrix Lying Leg Curls (10-12)
100 x 13
90 x 12
80 x 12 + partials

B2) EZ Bar Curls (15-20)
60 x 18
50 x 16
50 x 15

C) Cybex Hack Squats (2x8-12, 1xRP Set)
230 x 12
230 x 8
180 x 9-4-4  rest pause set

D1) Calfs on HS V-Squat (15-20)
270 x 17
230 x 15
180 x 15

D2) DB Laterals, paused + continuous + partials
17.5's x 19+3+5
15's x 15+3+7
15's x 16+3+8

E) HS Kneeling Leg Curls (10-15)
25's x 16
25's x 11

Total Time: 72 minutes


*** It's also insulin day. I'll make a single post at the end of the day detailing what I did, and why.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I finally figured this out..... 🤪🤪🤪
> 
> Rice is nice!!!


Suddenly it makes sense why coach pulled potatoes and loaded my day with rice when I said I was struggling to get the food in


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Suddenly it makes sense why coach pulled potatoes and loaded my day with rice when I said I was struggling to get the food in


I fought it the last few years, I was like... I need the nutrients all these other foods give me.

Finally gave in, and food is digesting so much better/quicker now.

I'm cooking it in bulk, by the stew pot. 24 servings of rice(1.08 kg dry) and 12 cups of bone broth/water per batch.  🤣


----------



## CJ

So it's been an interesting day with the insulin.

Blood glucose in the morning at 6:30 am was 96. My pre gym meal, intra shake, and post workout shake had a combined 296 grams of carbs. So following coach's 20:1 protocol of carbs:units of insulin, I injected 15 iu's. 

No issues. 

Took my blood glucose before the next meal, and it was 86. The next two scheduled meals had 224 grams of carbs, so I injected 11 units, again following the 20:1 protocol, since my BG was in a good spot. 

I delayed eating my meal for 20 minutes, because I wanted to see how quickly the insulin would work, and to see if it was still good, even though it was in an unopened vial in an unopened box of RX Lilly. After 20 minutes, my BG had dipped to 68 from 86. It's legit. 

The first meal after that injection was at 10:30, and I planned to have the second meal at 12:30. Well I figured I'd push the second meal back to 1:00 or so, so I could get my food shopping done. 

Here's where I had my first hypo incident...

Right on the button at 12:30, while in the market, I went hypo...and it happened fast. The typical brain fog, sweating like a pig. No biggie, I knew what it was, I've been through it before, so I went to the candy aisle and grabbed a bag of Smarties. 4 rolls of them was 24 g of glucose, so that's what I decided on. (yes, I have candy on me in case this happens, but left it in the car since I was in a food store) 

I was having some trouble opening the rolls of candy, as my finger dexterity was really poor because of being hypo. It took some work, but I finally did eat them, then it was a waiting game. Standing there, drenched in sweat for about 5 minutes before I pulled out of it. If I had to guess, based upon past experiences/readings, I'd say my BG was low 50's.

When I got home, and right before I ate the delayed scheduled meal around 1:30, I checked my BG for shits and giggles to see where the Smarties raised my level to. It was only at 66, so still really low, but I felt fine. I then ate my planned meal. Ok, we're back on track at this point. 

Before my last two meals of the day, my BG measured out at 92 at 4:30 pm. The last two meals will have a combined 166 g of carbs, so I took 8 units of insulin. 

About to have my last meal at 6:30. I don't foresee any issues, so I'll end this post here. Total insulin used today was 34 units.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> So it's been an interesting day with the insulin.
> 
> Blood glucose in the morning at 6:30 am was 96. My pre gym meal, intra shake, and post workout shake had a combined 296 grams of carbs. So following coach's 20:1 protocol of carbs:units of insulin, I injected 15 iu's.
> 
> No issues.
> 
> Took my blood glucose before the next meal, and it was 86. The next two scheduled meals had 224 grams of carbs, so I injected 11 units, again following the 20:1 protocol, since my BG was in a good spot.
> 
> I delayed eating my meal for 20 minutes, because I wanted to see how quickly the insulin would work, and to see if it was still good, even though it was in an unopened vial in an unopened box of RX Lilly. After 20 minutes, my BG had dipped to 68 from 86. It's legit.
> 
> The first meal after that injection was at 10:30, and I planned to have the second meal at 12:30. Well I figured I'd push the second meal back to 1:00 or so, so I could get my food shopping done.
> 
> Here's where I had my first hypo incident...
> 
> Right on the button at 12:30, while in the market, I went hypo...and it happened fast. The typical brain fog, sweating like a pig. No biggie, I knew what it was, I've been through it before, so I went to the candy aisle and grabbed a bag of Smarties. 4 rolls of them was 24 g of glucose, so that's what I decided on. (yes, I have candy on me in case this happens, but left it in the car since I was in a food store)
> 
> I was having some trouble opening the rolls of candy, as my finger dexterity was really poor because of being hypo. It took some work, but I finally did eat them, then it was a waiting game. Standing there, drenched in sweat for about 5 minutes before I pulled out of it. If I had to guess, based upon past experiences/readings, I'd say my BG was low 50's.
> 
> When I got home, and right before I ate the delayed scheduled meal around 1:30, I checked my BG for shits and giggles to see where the Smarties raised my level to. It was only at 66, so still really low, but I felt fine. I then ate my planned meal. Ok, we're back on track at this point.
> 
> Before my last two meals of the day, my BG measured out at 92 at 4:30 pm. The last two meals will have a combined 166 g of carbs, so I took 8 units of insulin.
> 
> About to have my last meal at 6:30. I don't foresee any issues, so I'll end this post here. Total insulin used today was 34 units.
> 
> View attachment 31004


He has you taking insulin with all your meals on workout days?

You're using humalog right? So it's 15 minutes onset, and peak starts at around the 30 minute mark?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> He has you taking insulin with all your meals on workout days?
> 
> You're using humalog right? So it's 15 minutes onset, and peak starts at around the 30 minute mark?


Every OTHER meal. So there's roughly a 4 hour gap between shots.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> Every OTHER meal. So there's roughly a 4 hour gap between shots.


But isn't it just on 1 day a week though?


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> But isn't it just on 1 day a week though?


Yes.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A

A) HS Chest Press (6-10)
210 x 10, 8, 6
*added 10 lbs from last workout, same reps 

B) HS Incline Press (8-12)
160 x 11, 9, 8
*matched last wo

C) Matrix Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
85 x 12
90 x 9, failed 10th
70 x 14
*added 10 lbs from last wo

D) Matrix Pec Deck (12-15)
125 x 13

E1) DB Laterals (paused + continuous + partials) 
15's x 20+3+6
15's x 16+3+5
15's x 15+2+6

E2) EZ Bar Curls (15-20)
60 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

F) HS CS Rear Delt Rows (15-20)
90 x 23
90 x 24
110 x 18
*really liked these, I'll add weight and do 12-15 range next session. 

Total Time: 62 minutes


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update

Weight is up 0.1 lbs this week to an average weight of 195.0 lbs.

4225 Cals
586c
303p
71f

No cardio 
No hiking 

I check in with coach later today. I have a feeling that food is going way up, as he wants me to pack on size quickly. 😬😬😬


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update
> 
> Weight is up 0.1 lbs this week to an average weight of 195.0 lbs.
> 
> 4225 Cals
> 586c
> 303p
> 71f
> 
> No cardio
> No hiking
> 
> I check in with coach later today. I have a feeling that food is going way up, as he wants me to pack on size quickly. 😬😬😬


Lets face it ,, people should not need a belt to keep their skinny jeans up   😎 ..  in the words of my Granny , mangia bambino mangia


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Assisted Pullups (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
Stack is unlabeled.
12, 10
Dropped 2 pin holes
13
*went up 1 pin hole vs last workout

B) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
110's x 13, 11
90's x 13
*added 20 lbs from last workout

C) HS OH Grip CS Rows (3x10-15)
200 x 16, 13, 13
*added 20 lbs from last workout

D) Matrix Dip Machine (3x12-15)
150 x 17
140 x 16
130 x 16
*added 10 lbs from last workout

E1) DB Laterals, pause + continuous + partials (3x15-20)
15's x 24+3+6
15's x 16+3+6
15's x 15+4+4

E2) DB Hammer Curls (3x15-20)
25's x 20
25's x 18
25's x 16

Above two exercises, the E1+E2 I'm not really concerned with adding load until I'm ready. I'm totally going to failure each set, concentrating on working the target muscle, and getting a good pump in them. They're fukkin TOAST when I'm done. I can never be sure the DBs I'd need would be available if I was chasing load numbers anyway.

Total Time: 63 minutes


----------



## CJ

As predicted, coach is pushing food higher...


----------



## CJ

I need bigger food containers. 🤣


----------



## Oakley6575

Looking great CJ. Can't wait to see how this phase works out for you. 

I might have missed it, but are you using GH along side the slin?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Looking great CJ. Can't wait to see how this phase works out for you.
> 
> I might have missed it, but are you using GH along side the slin?


No sir, I am not. 

I was tossing around the idea of picking some up, but my daughter decided to drive her car over a rock wall. 

Between the deductible and needing new tires to match the one the insurance company replaced, it cost me $1,000.

It's what the God's wanted.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> No sir, I am not.
> 
> I was tossing around the idea of picking some up, but my daughter decided to drive her car over a rock wall.
> 
> Between the deductible and needing new tires to match the one the insurance company replaced, it cost me $1,000.
> 
> It's what the God's wanted.


Cheapskate 🙄

Kidding


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Cheapskate 🙄
> 
> Kidding


Give me 5 mins, I'll have 300 iu's ordered.  😏


----------



## Send0

Only 300? I have over 2000iu sitting in my fridge. 😏

Seriously though, hope your daughter and the car are okay.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

CJ said:


> No sir, I am not.
> 
> I was tossing around the idea of picking some up, but my daughter decided to drive her car over a rock wall.
> 
> Between the deductible and needing new tires to match the one the insurance company replaced, it cost me $1,000.
> 
> It's what the God's wanted.


Over a rock wall?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Send0 said:


> Only 300? I have over 2000iu sitting in my fridge. 😏
> 
> Seriously though, hope your daughter and the car are okay.


Care to spare a 1000 ius?


----------



## CJ

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Over a rock wall?


Well, it was a wall, and it was made of rocks... But it was more of a decorative thing. It was only a foot high or so, but enough to shred her steering rack and turn a tie rod into a boomerang.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

I hope she’s in better shape than the car


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Well, it was a wall, and it was made of rocks... But it was more of a decorative thing. It was only a foot high or so, but enough to shred her steering rack and turn a tie rod into a boomerang.


And here I was worried it was a potentially life threatening situation.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> And here I was worried it was a potentially life threatening situation.


It was, I may still kill her because now I don't have any GH!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> It was, I may still kill her because now I don't have any GH!!!


Lol remember when my daughter put diesel in her gas honda pilot?

The joys of parenthood.


----------



## Oakley6575

Have you had issues keeping blood sugar within reason on high days? Or just using it proactively to give your pancreas a break those days?

Side note, but three high days a week is pretty serious. I can't wait to see how quickly you put weight on.


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Have you had issues keeping blood sugar within reason on high days? Or just using it proactively to give your pancreas a break those days?
> 
> Side note, but three high days a week is pretty serious. I can't wait to see how quickly you put weight on.


No issues with blood glucose control, it's being used both proactively to help the pancreas, and as one day to try to drive extra nutrients into the muscles.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A:

A1) Matrix Seated Leg Curls (3x8-12)
105 x 11
95 x 12
85 x 15
*added 4 reps

A2) EZ Bar Curls (3x15-20)
60 x 18
50 x 18
50 x 16

B) Cybex Hack Squats (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
+270 x 10
+270 x 8
+270 x 6
+180 x 14

C) Matrix Leg Extensions (2x10-15)
100 x 13
100 x 11+5 partials

D1) Calf Press on Matrix Leg Press (3x15-20)
260 x 23
260 x 16
200 x 19

D2) DB Laterals, paused + continuous + partials
15's x 22+3+6
15's x 17+3+7
15's x 14+3+8

Total Time: 60 minutes, including a 5 min wait for the Hack


----------



## Oakley6575

I watch Paul a lot and love his channel so it's pretty cool that you are working with him. It seems like your training style is lower volume, higher intensity. Do you ever discuss training with Paul? I know since his rebound last year, he is hard on training the opposite way with high volume, nothing to failure. 

In my head, at the end of the day, each training style can produce the same end result if done correctly. But has he tried putting you on a high volume routine?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> I watch Paul a lot and love his channel so it's pretty cool that you are working with him. It seems like your training style is lower volume, higher intensity. Do you ever discuss training with Paul? I know since his rebound last year, he is hard on training the opposite way with high volume, nothing to failure.
> 
> In my head, at the end of the day, each training style can produce the same end result if done correctly. But has he tried putting you on a high volume routine?


He suggested it, as he follows an RP style program, but I don't have the time or days to do it... Nor would I want to. 

He's fine with it, he asked to see my program, and said to roll with it. But he doesn't know about the extra lateral delt and biceps work I'm doing. 🤫

He used to train with Dante back in the day I guess, so he has no issues with heavier weights/less sets. He says as he got older though, it beat him up and caused injuries, so that's why he trains high volume now.


----------



## Oakley6575

CJ said:


> He's fine with it, he asked to see my program, and said to roll with it. But he doesn't know about the extra lateral delt and biceps work I'm doing. 🤫


Understood! I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Oakley6575

What does your cycle consist of during this bulking phase?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> What does your cycle consist of during this bulking phase?


I've started with 300 Test Cyp, 450 Deca. And the 1 day of insulin.

Currently in week 3


----------



## CJ

It was leg day...... 🤣


----------



## CJ

Even after eating 1,525 grams of carbs over the last two days, my morning blood glucose today was 86.

Insulin sensitivity is still good, no need for Metformin or Berberine at this point. 

Blood pressure has been in a consistent ballpark area of 115/65. Still looking good.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Incline Press (3x6-10)
210 x 10, 8, 7

B) HS Chest Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
180 x 10, 8
140 x 12

C) Matrix Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
90 x 13, 10
70 x 15

D) Matrix Pec Deck (1x12-15)
125 x 14

E1) DB Laterals, paused + continuous + partials 
17.5's x 17+4+8
15's x 15+4+8
15's x 15+3+7

E2) Incline DB Curls (3x15-20)
22.5's x 19
20's x 16
17.5's x 15

F) HS Rear Delt Rows (3x12-15)
130 x 18
140 x 15, 15

Total Time: 66 minutes


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
160+Plate x 13, 10
120+Plate x 17
*added weight and reps from last workout

B) HS OH Grip CS Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
270 x 10, 10
200 x 18
*lost 1 rep on top set, but added weight to down set

C) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows (3x10-15)
110's x 13
100's x 12
90's x 14
*added reps from last workout

D) Smith JM Press (3x10-15)
+110 x 13
+100 x 12
+90 x 11
*added a rep from last workout

E1) DB Laterals, paused + continuous + partials
17.5's x 16+4+6
15's x 15+3+7
15's x 13+3+7

E2) DB Hammer Curls (3x15-20)
25's x 21, 18, 17

Total Time: 64 minutes

***going indoor rock climbing later, 1st date so I'm NOT bringing in containers of food. 🤣 But hopefully I can get in most of my meals today.


----------



## CJ

Oh, I also believe I figured out the root cause of the biceps tendinitis I've been having in my left arm.

I think it was from always trying to carry 20+ bags of groceries into the house all at once, with only that one arm. I'd have bags hooked crook of elbow all the way to the hand. My work bag would be slung over the other arm.

Once I started switching, the issue has become less and less.  🤪


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Oh, I also believe I figured out the root cause of the biceps tendinitis I've been having in my left arm.
> 
> I think it was from always trying to carry 20+ bags of groceries into the house all at once, with only that one arm. I'd have bags hooked crook of elbow all the way to the hand. My work bag would be slung over the other arm.
> 
> Once I started switching, the issue has become less and less.  🤪


LOL I do that too. But the walk from my truck to my kitchen is less than 50 ft. 😅


----------



## hard_gains

CJ said:


> Oh, I also believe I figured out the root cause of the biceps tendinitis I've been having in my left arm.
> 
> I think it was from always trying to carry 20+ bags of groceries into the house all at once, with only that one arm. I'd have bags hooked crook of elbow all the way to the hand. My work bag would be slung over the other arm.
> 
> Once I started switching, the issue has become less and less.  🤪


I would risk injury then make 2 trips. 🤣


----------



## CJ

hard_gains said:


> I would risk injury then make 2 trips. 🤣


Fukk that, a man carries ALL the groceries in one trip!!!  🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> Fukk that, a man carries ALL the groceries in one trip!!!  🤣


That's the only thing kids are good for is helping with groceries damnit.

Speaking of which, how is the car repair coming?

I had a dream last night I wrecked mine into someone's boat 😧


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's the only thing kids are good for is helping with groceries damnit.
> 
> Speaking of which, how is the car repair coming?
> 
> I had a dream last night I wrecked mine into someone's boat 😧


She got it back. Needed a new rack, wheel, tire, etc...

I was on the hook for the deductible plus 2 tires, so $1,000

Coal in her stocking this year. 🤣


----------



## CJ

Quick physique update, it's been awhile since I posted one. I'm up around 196 lbs right now, 3 weeks into the Test, Deca, Insulin cycle. Still small, trying to grow...


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

A) Matrix Leg Extensions (3x12-15+Partials)
175 x 14
155 x 13
135 x 13 + 4 partials 
*added 5 lbs each set from last workout 

B) EZ Bar Curls (3x15-20)
60 x 18
50 x 18
50 x 15
*added 2 reps from last workout 

C) Matrix Lying Leg Curls (3x10-12)
102.5 x 11
92.5 x 11
82.5 x 12
*added 2.5 lbs to each set from last workout 

D) Cybex Hack Squats (3x10-15+RP)
+230 x 15
+230 x 10
+180 x 11-5-5  rest pause set
*added 9 reps from last workout, but that was a subpar workout

E1) Calf Press on Matrix Leg Press (3x15-20)
280 x 21
280 x 16
200 x 18
*added 10 + 50 lbs to the first 2 sets 

E2) DB Laterals, paused + continuous + partials 
17.5's x 20+3+5
15's x 16+3+5
15's x 14+4+7

***today is also an insulin day, I'll update the full day's protocol at the end of the day


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> ***today is also an insulin day, I'll update the full day's protocol at the end of the day


Be sure to inject right into the anal sphincter. As that is the most efficacious route for absorption with insulin.

Also pin your anabolics there.

If your butthole doesn't look like you have a giant sized grape dangling from it, then you're doing it wrong. 😬


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Be sure to inject right into the anal sphincter. As that is the most efficacious route for absorption with insulin.
> 
> Also pin your anabolics there.
> 
> If your butthole doesn't look like you have a giant sized grape dangling from it, then you're doing it wrong. 😬




Did I do it right.... 🤔


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Did I do it right.... 🤔
> 
> View attachment 31443


There isnt even an emoji that covers this .... JEEZUZ CHRIST !!!


----------



## hard_gains

CJ said:


> Did I do it right.... 🤔
> 
> View attachment 31443


You ain't right.


----------



## Thewall

Thanks for logging your insulin protocol. Looking forward to see how this works!!


----------



## Oakley6575

Crazy how much food you take in and stay lean. You look good!

Are you running lantus as well or just humalog on one of your high days? Why not on all three high days?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Crazy how much food you take in and stay lean. You look good!
> 
> Are you running lantus as well or just humalog on one of your high days? Why not on all three high days?


Just humalog on one day, as I'm doing what my coach is telling me to do. It may be more days in the future, I'm not certain though. He's reacting, not pre-planning.


----------



## CJ

Insulin protocol for the day:

I woke up with a fasting blood sugar of 110, which is unusual, as it's usually mid 80's. But I did have a bourbon before bed, and that's happened before. Chalking it up as one of those things.

My breakfast, intra shake, and post workout shake have a combined 296 grams of carbs. So following the 20:1 protocol of carbs to humalog, I injected 15 units. No issues. Breakfast was 7:00am, post workout was 9:00am.

The next two meals after that have 261 g of Carbs combined. Blood glucose reading was 88, so I'll follow the 20:1 again, and I injected 13 units. No issues. Meals at 11:00am and 1:30pm.

The final two meals of the day will have 166 grams of carbs combined. Blood glucose was a bit high at 98, so I'll do a 15:1 for this shot, and I injected 11 units. Meals at 5:00 and 7:00 pm. 

Total insulin for the day was 39 units.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Insulin protocol for the day:
> 
> I woke up with a fasting blood sugar of 110, which is unusual, as it's usually mid 80's. But I did have a bourbon before bed, and that's happened before. Chalking it up as one of those things.
> 
> My breakfast, intra shake, and post workout shake have a combined 296 grams of carbs. So following the 20:1 protocol of carbs to humalog, I injected 15 units. No issues. Breakfast was 7:00am, post workout was 9:00am.
> 
> The next two meals after that have 261 g of Carbs combined. Blood glucose reading was 88, so I'll follow the 20:1 again, and I injected 13 units. No issues. Meals at 11:00am and 1:30pm.
> 
> The final two meals of the day will have 166 grams of carbs combined. Blood glucose was a bit high at 98, so I'll do a 15:1 for this shot, and I injected 11 units. Meals at 5:00 and 7:00 pm.
> 
> Total insulin for the day was 39 units.
> 
> View attachment 31464


No.. you're a diabetic now, and don't have long for this world. Looks like I should bequeath my dildo collection to someone else. 😢


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Send0 said:


> No.. you're a diabetic now, and don't have long for this world. Looks like I should bequeath my dildo collection to someone else. 😢


I’ll take it


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> No.. you're a diabetic now, and don't have long for this world. Looks like I should bequeath my dildo collection to someone else. 😢


Indian Giver!!! 😤

Wait, is that still allowed? 😬


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Indian Giver!!! 😤
> 
> Wait, is that still allowed? 😬


I think technically it's racist now. But I won't ban you for it this one time. Next time though, 7 day vacation!


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> I think technically it's racist now. But I won't ban you for it this one time. Next time though, 7 day vacation!


Not if I ban you first!!!


----------



## CJ

I totally didn't just try to ban you and realize that I can't. Nope, I didn't do that. 😬


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Not if I ban you first!!!


Don't you know that I built a mini skynet? I've just added your account to analysis for my machine learning.

Expect a terminator model to show up soon.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Don't you know that I built a mini skynet? I've just added your account to analysis for my machine learning.
> 
> Expect a terminator model to show up soon.



Do I get a choice???


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Do I get a choice???
> 
> View attachment 31466


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update

Decent jump in weight this week. Average weight for the week was 196.6 lbs, up 1.6 lbs. 

4509 Cals
596c
302p
96f

No cardio
No hiking

I'm up a total of 2.7 lbs in the 3 weeks that I've been in cycle.


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Chest Press (3x6-10)
220 x 10,8,6
*added 10 lbs

B) HS Incline Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
160 x 12, 9
130 x 11

C) Matrix Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
95 x 9, 9
75 x 12

D1) DB Laterals, holds + continuous + partials 
17.5's x 20+3+6
15's x 15+3+6
15's x 14+4+7

D2) Supinating Standing DB Curls (3x15-20)
25's x 18
22.5's x 18
22.5's x 17

E) Matrix Pec Deck (1x12-15)
125 x 16

F) HS Rear Delt Rows (3x12-15)
150 x 16, 14, 15

Total Time: 62 minutes


----------



## CJ

Coach bumped up my food again. He was happy with the weekly progress pics, said there was no water weight gain, and that there's room to add. 

He added 25 g carbs and 15 g fats to my two medium days (235 Cals), and 24 g of fats (216 Cals) to my two low days. The high days remain unchanged. This adds an average of 128 daily calories over the week.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Coach bumped up my food again. He was happy with the weekly progress pics, said there was no water weight gain, and that there's room to add.
> 
> He added 25 g carbs and 15 g fats to my two medium days (235 Cals), and 24 g of fats (216 Cals) to my two low days. The high days remain unchanged. This adds an average of 128 daily calories over the week.


So 1 poptart, right? 🥰


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> So 1 poptart, right? 🥰


I wish. It's like a teeny tiny handful of nuts. 😤


----------



## CJ

Yesterday's meal #6. I swear there's chili under all that rice!!!  😂


----------



## Send0

Man, no vegetables at all. 

I'm weird, I try to have at least 5 colors in my meal. Something I read about eyeballing micros without measuring.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> Man, no vegetables at all.
> 
> I'm weird, I try to have at least 5 colors in my meal. Something I read about eyeballing micros without measuring.


Posting this for others that are curious about my comment; not so much for CJ (he's a smarty pants). I forget where or what I read, but it was something along the lines of this article. The one I read in my early 20's was much simpler in it's explanation. 









						A Review of the Science of Colorful, Plant-Based Food and Practical Strategies for “Eating the Rainbow”
					

Over the past decades, thousands of published studies have amassed supporting recommendations to consume fruits and vegetables for physiological and psychological health. Newer research has emerged to suggest that these plant-based foods contain a plethora ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Man, no vegetables at all.
> 
> I'm weird, I try to have at least 5 colors in my meal. Something I read about eyeballing micros without measuring.


There's was red, orange, and yellow peppers in the chili, along with tomatoes. 

I'm still eating large salads on my low days, with mixed greens, tomatoes, peppers, and cucumbers. By large, I mean it fills a giant mixing bowl. 

I also regularly eat raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, apples, broccoli, carrots, spinach, and cauliflower. Also mixed nuts for their vitamins and minerals. 

I love fruits and veggies. 

I may have to dial back on these as calories increase though, as food volume could be problematic. I'll supplement with a multi vitamin/mineral when that happens.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Assisted Pullups (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
10, 9 @ -5 lbs from last week 
13 @ same as last week
*stack unlabeled 

B) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
115's x 14
125's x 10
100's x 13
*last week did 110's, 110's, 100's

C) HS OH Grip CS Rows (3x10-15)
220 x 15
200 x 17
200 x 14
*added 20 lbs and reps from last week

D) Matrix Machine Dips (3x12-15)
160 x 18
160 x 16
160 x 15
*last week did 150, 140, 130

E1) DB Laterals (3x15-20)
17.5's x 24 + 6 partials 
17.5's x 16 + 6 partials 
17.5's x 15 + 7 partials 
*last week used 15's

E2) DB Hammer Curls (3x15-20)
27.5's x 18
27.5's x 15
27.5's x 15
*last week used 25's

*** a very noticeable jump in strength today.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A:

A1) Matrix Seated Leg Curls (2x8-10, 1x12-15)
110 x 10, 9
90 x 15+3 partials
*last week was 105,95,85

A2) EZ Bar Curls (3x12-15)
70 x 13
60 x 15, 13
*switched rep range since tendinitis is cleared up

B) Cybex Hack Squats (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
+270 x 12,10,8
*added 6 reps from LW
+200 x 12
*added 20 lbs from LW

C) Matrix Leg Extensions (2x10-15)
100 x 13, 12+5 partials
*added 1 rep from LW

D1) Calf Press on Matrix Leg Press (3x15-20)
290 x 21
290 x16
200 x 19
*added 30 lbs to first two sets from LW

D2) DB Laterals (3x15-20)
17.5's x 23+6 partials
17.5's x 18+6 partials
15's x 20+6 partials

Total Time: 56 minutes


----------



## Yano

Fuck yeh man PR city up in here , Right on !


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Fuck yeh man PR city up in here , Right on !


No idea if PRs or not, but definitely progression from last session. But thank you anyway!!! 💪


----------



## JuiceTrain

CJ said:


> No idea if PRs or not, but definitely progression from last session. But thank you anyway!!! 💪



Hey CJ you have nice toes.. 

CJ: My feet are feet but thanks anyways 

🫤​


----------



## CJ

JuiceTrain said:


> Hey CJ you have nice toes..
> 
> CJ: My feet are feet but thanks anyways
> 
> 🫤​


They don't like my bird feet 😁


----------



## CJ

So with my food being up, the drugs coming close to peak levels, and getting better sleep on my new work shift, my recovery has increased quite noticeably. I'm going to add a set to some body parts each workout.

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Incline Press (3x6-10)
220 x 10,8,6
*added 10 lbs from LW

B) HS Chest Press (3x8-12, 1x12-15)
180 x 9,8,7
140 x 10
*added 1 set from LW

C) HS Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
180 x 5
140 x 8
90 x 16-6-3 rest pause set
*chose wrong weight to start, added the RP set

D1) Incline DB Curls (4x15-20)
22.5's x 18
22.5's x 14
20's x 13
20's x 12
*added 1 set from LW

D2) DB Laterals (4x15-20)
15's x 22+8 partials
15's x 20+7
15's x 17+6
15's x 17+7
*added 1 set

E) Pec Deck (1x12-15)
130 x 17

F) Reverse Pec Deck (3x15-20)
110 x 16
100 x 16
90 x 15

Total Time: 69 minutes


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> So with my food being up, the drugs coming close to peak levels, and getting better sleep on my new work shift, my recovery has increased quite noticeably. I'm going to add a set to some body parts each workout.
> 
> PUSH DAY B:
> 
> A) HS Incline Press (3x6-10)
> 220 x 10,8,6
> *added 10 lbs from LW
> 
> B) HS Chest Press (3x8-12, 1x12-15)
> 180 x 9,8,7
> 140 x 10
> *added 1 set from LW
> 
> C) HS Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
> 180 x 5
> 140 x 8
> 90 x 16-6-3 rest pause set
> *chose wrong weight to start, added the RP set
> 
> D1) Incline DB Curls (4x15-20)
> 22.5's x 18
> 22.5's x 14
> 20's x 13
> 20's x 12
> *added 1 set from LW
> 
> D2) DB Laterals (4x15-20)
> 15's x 22+8 partials
> 15's x 20+7
> 15's x 17+6
> 15's x 17+7
> *added 1 set
> 
> E) Pec Deck (1x12-15)
> 130 x 17
> 
> F) Reverse Pec Deck (3x15-20)
> 110 x 16
> 100 x 16
> 90 x 15
> 
> Total Time: 69 minutes


Can you give me an example of your rest periods between sets for each of these exercises.

I'm guessing you're doing longer rest on compound movements and shorter rest on isolation movements?


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Can you give me an example of your rest periods between sets for each of these exercises.
> 
> I'm guessing you're doing longer rest on compound movements and shorter rest on isolation movements?




I time them for consistency, it was...

A, B, and C had 3 minutes rest between sets.

D1 and D2 i alternated exercises, set for set, with a 1 minute rest between efforts. So D1, 1:00r, D2, 1:00r, D1, 1:00r, etc...

E was only a single set, so....

F was 2:00 rest between sets, since it's a smaller muscle and isolation exercise.


----------



## Storm123

CJ said:


> Just felt like posting what I do going forward, mostly to be kept in check if I start to do something dumb.
> 
> Because of my crazy work schedule, I'm running a modified PPL split. Mostly everything will be a top set then 2 down sets. I'll more than likely chop off one of the down sets when I'm off cycle, and only on TRT.
> 
> Lately I only have been taking one day off from work per week, either Tuesday or Wednesday, so that will be my main leg day.
> 
> The other days that I can get to the gym I'll be rotating through a Push and Pull day, both have a separate A and B day. I should be able to get to the gym 4-5 days per week, so I'll hit everything 2x per week, or every 8 days at worst.
> 
> I'll also do a little extra leg work on Saturday, so that legs get hit 2x per week. I just can't do a proper full leg workout after work, my work days average 12 hours.
> 
> I'll just start from this week..
> Starting pic, taken June 8, 2021.
> View attachment 23501


Looking jacked and cracked bro. Tons of volume there. Check your recovery and make sure it’s on point. Most of my injuries happened at high volume, intensity, splits. Not the powerlifting or power building. Killing it man. Keep us updated. People love stats!


----------



## CJ

Yesterday's insulin usage... 

Had a high morning blood sugar level, as I had a large meal right before bed. It was 115. My breakfast, intra, and post workout shakes had a combined 296 g of Carbs, so I used a 15:1 ratio, and used 20 units of humalog. Breakfast was at 7:00, post workout shake was at 9:00. No issues. 

Blood sugar before the next two meals was 73. Those meals had a combined 290 g of Carbs, so I used a 20:1 ratio and injected 15 units. These meals were at 11:15 and 1:30. Started going hypo right at the 2 hour mark after the first meal, which seems to be pretty consistent. Blood sugar was 58 right before my first bite of food of the second meal. 

I skipped the 3rd dose of insulin, as I had a date and wasn't about to pull out a glucometer and a vial of insulin in front of her. That would lead to questions!!!  🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> That would lead to questions!!! 🤣


To which the answer is: I've got goals babe, are you along for that ride?


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> To which the answer is: I've got goals babe, are you along for that ride?


She already knows the (partial) truth. She flat out asked me the other day if I was on steroids. 😳😳😳


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

CJ said:


> She already knows the (partial) truth. She flat out asked me the other day if I was on steroids. 😳😳😳


Lmao no is the only answer to that question


----------



## CJ

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Lmao no is the only answer to that question


Nope, wasn't going to lie, but I only gave just enough information to cover my ass. 🤣


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

CJ said:


> Nope, wasn't going to lie, but I only gave just enough information to cover my ass. 🤣


“I’m only on replacement cause my balls don’t work”??


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
180 x 10
180 x 9
140 x 16
*added 10 lbs from LW

B) HS OH Grip CS Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
270 x 11
270 x 11
*added 2 reps from LW
220 x 14
*added 20 lbs from LW

C) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows (4x10-15)
110's x 13
100's x 13
90's x 15
90's x 13
*added 2 reps and 1 set from LW

D) Smith JM Press (4x10-15)
+110 x 14
+110 x 11
+90 x 12
+90 x 10
*added reps, weight, and a set from LW

E1) DB Laterals (3x15-20)
17.5's x 25+5 partials
17.5's x 15+6
17.5's x 12+8

E2) DB Hammer Curls (3x15-20)
27.5's x 18
27.5's x 15
27.5's x 15

Total Time: 68 minutes


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update 

Up 1.9 lbs to an average weight of 198.5 lbs. Little mess up last night, "just a bite" of ice cream turned into a container. 😞


----------



## Send0

Fatty


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Fatty



Jakked!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> Jakked!!!
> 
> View attachment 31812


Definitely exactly what I pictured when you said "just a bite turned into a container"


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

A) Matrix Leg Extensions (3x12-15)
175 x 14
155 x 14
135 x 14+4 partials
*added 2 reps from LW

B1) Matrix Lying Leg Curls (4x10-15)
102.5 x 12
92.5 x 12
82.5 x 14
82.5 x 10+4 partials
*added 4 reps and a set from LW, plus they felt better.

B2) EZ Bar Curls (3x12-15)
70 x 13
60 x 13
50 x 15
*added 10 lbs to the first two sets from LW

C) Cybex Hack Squats (4x10-15+RP)
+270 x 12
+230 x 10
+180 x 10
+180 x 10-5-5
*added 40 lbs to the first set, and added a set

D1) Calf Press on Matrix Leg Press (3x15-20)
310 x 21
290 x 16
200 x 17
*added 30 lbs to 1st set, 10 lbs to 2nd set

D2) DB Lateral Raises (3x15-20)
20's x 20+6 partials
17.5's x 19+6
15's x 18+7
*I'm getting better every time at locking in on my lateral delts, keeping tension on them throughout. Hopefully I'll get some decent growth out of them.

Total Time: 68 minutes


----------



## CJ

Coach says no changes for this next week.... Thank you sweet baby Jesus!!!


----------



## Oakley6575

CJ said:


> Coach says no changes for this next week.... Thank you sweet baby Jesus!!!


He's hoping you burn off that ice cream


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Chest Press (3x6-10)
230 x 9, 7, 6
*added 10 lbs from LW

B) HS Incline Press (3x8-12, 1x12-15)
170 x 13, 11, 9
*added 10 lbs, reps, and a set from LW
130 x 13
*added 2 reps from LW

C) Matrix Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
95 x 10, 10
*added 2 reps from LW
75 x 13
*added 1 rep from LW 

D1) DB Laterals (4x15-20)
20's x 18+6 partials 
17.5's x 17+5
15's x 14+6
15's x 15+9
*added 1 set

D2) Standing DB Curls (4x15-20)
25's x 17
22.5's x 15
20's x 16
20's x 15
*added 1 set

E) Matrix Pec Deck (1x12-15)
135 x 17
*added 10 lbs from LW

F) HS Rear Delt Rows (3x12-15)
160 x 15, 14, 14
*added 10 lbs from LW

Total Time: 70 minutes


----------



## CJ

Quick physique update:

This morning, 202.2 lbs, up about 15 lbs from my low weight in August. Holding a bunch of water, but otherwise things are going well. I'm in my 5th week of this cycle, no definitive end point, but 16-20 weeks is what I'm figuring.


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## Send0

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 31885


I thought this was cat poop at first 😐


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Lolol


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) Assisted Pullups (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
11, 10, 12
*stack is unlabeled, but fatboy added 5 lbs of assistance 🤣🤣🤣

B) HS Iso Lateral Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
125's x 10, 10
*added 10 lbs 
100's x 14
*added 1 rep
**all the time I spent on lighter weight and only worrying about connecting with my lats is paying off. I can really lock down on them now, and it feels like I'm getting some growth on them now that I'm adding some weight. I'm optimistic. 

C) HS Low Rows (2x6-10, 2x10-15)
180 x 10, 10
140 x 15, 14
*i swapped these in to get a different upper back/upper traps exercise in at a different angle. 

D) Matrix Dip Machine (4x12-15)
180 x 16, 12
*added 20 lbs
160 x 15, 12
*added 1 set

E1) DB Laterals, slow tempo with pauses (3x15-20)
15's x 19, 16, 15

E2) DB Hammer Curls (3x15-20)
30's x 15
25's x 17, 15

Total Time: 70 minutes


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A:

A1) Matrix Seated Leg Curls (2x8-10, 2x12-15)
102.5 x 10,9
82.5 x 15,13
*adjusted the pad behind my ankle, so it's not apples to apples vs LW

A2) EZ Bar Spider Curls (3x10-15)
60 x 13,11,11
*swapped these back in, as tendinitis is gone 

B) Cybex Hack Squats (3x6-10, 1x12-15)
+320 x 8,6
*added 50 lbs, but switched set numbers
+230 x 10

C) HS Revere V Squats (2x10-15)
+230 x 12,10
*added this in, because I wanted a 3rd quad exercise. 

D) Matrix Leg Extensions (2x10-15)
100 x 15, 13+5 partials 

E1) Calf Press on Matrix Leg Press (3x15-20)
330 x 19
290 x 16
200 x 18
*added 40 lbs to 1st set

E2) DB Laterals (3x15-20)
22.5's x 18+4 partials 
22.5's x 16+4
20's x 17+5

Total Time: 74 minutes


----------



## 21Charlie

Late to the party but following. Feeling that connection to the muscles, particularly side delts and lats, good shit


----------



## IronSoul

Good to hear the tendinitis is gone bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Today's insulin usage...

Big meal right before bed, so my morning blood glucose was 115.

My breakfast, intra, and post workout shakes had a combined 296 g of Carbs. I opted for the 15:1 ratio since my BG was already high, and I injected 20 units. Breakfast was at 6:30, post shake was at 9:00. No issues

My BG before the next 2 meals was only 53. The next two meals had a combined 224 g of Carbs, so I used a 20:1 ratio this time since my BG was low, and injected 11 units. Meals were at 11:00 and 1:00. At about 12:30 though, I started to go hypo. I ate 4 rolls of Smarties, which is 25g C/100 Cals, and it pulled me right out and carried me to the 1:00 meal.

No insulin before the next meal, as I went out to dinner with the gf. I didn't want any issues or questions, so opted to skip.

When I got home, my last meal of the day was 305g of carbs, so I used the 20:1 ratio and injected 15 units.

Best guess as to today's macros, as I had to make an educated guess on the restaurant meal...


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Today's insulin usage...
> 
> Big meal right before bed, so my morning blood glucose was 115.
> 
> My breakfast, intra, and post workout shakes had a combined 296 g of Carbs. I opted for the 15:1 ratio since my BG was already high, and I injected 20 units. Breakfast was at 6:30, post shake was at 9:00. No issues
> 
> My BG before the next 2 meals was only 53. The next two meals had a combined 224 g of Carbs, so I used a 20:1 ratio this time since my BG was low, and injected 11 units. Meals were at 11:00 and 1:00. At about 12:30 though, I started to go hypo. I ate 4 rolls of Smarties, which is 25g C/100 Cals, and it pulled me right out and carried me to the 1:00 meal.
> 
> No insulin before the next meal, as I went out to dinner with the gf. I didn't want any issues or questions, so opted to skip.
> 
> When I got home, my last meal of the day was 305g of carbs, so I used the 20:1 ratio and injected 15 units.
> 
> Best guess as to today's macros, as I had to make an educated guess on the restaurant meal...
> 
> View attachment 32023


Fatty. 🥰


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Incline Press (3x6-10)
230 x 9,7 5
*added 10 lbs

B) HS Chest Press (3x8-12, 1x12-15)
180 x 9,8,8
*added 1 rep
140 x 11
*added 1 rep

C) Matrix Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
140 x 10,9
90 x 15-6-5

D) Matrix Pec Deck (1x12-15)
140 x 12
*added 10 lbd

E1) Incline DB Curls (4x12-15)
25's x 15
22.5's x 14
20's x 13
29's x 12
*added 2.5 lbs to 1st set

E2) DB Laterals 
15's x 24+7 partials 
15's x 20+6
15's x 18+6
15's x 17+8

F) HS Rear Delt Rows (3x15-20)
140 x 20,15,14

Total Time: 67 minutes


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

I'm up 2.4 lbs this week to an average weight of 200.9 lbs.  

4711 Cals
636c
285p
108f

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to cut this cycle short. Not because I want to, but because I have to. Sucks, because it was going well. 

I started breaking out in vicious acne, and it's simply detracting from the quality of my life. I'm done with moderate to large cycles, my life going forward will be either TRT or TRT+. This cycle was only 300 Test, 450 Deca. I'm fine with it, I never had the desire to be huge anyway, I'm actually quite happy with where I am. I can make small incremental changes to my physique with training and diet, and minimal anabolics. 

Here's why I quit..


----------



## Yano

That sucks man , is it from all your fuzz growin back in ya think or deff a reaction to the gear ?


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> That sucks man , is it from all your fuzz growin back in ya think or deff a reaction to the gear ?


It's 100% the gear. This isn't a new problem, it's something I've been battling and trying to figuring out for years.... I give up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> It's 100% the gear. This isn't a new problem, it's something I've been battling and trying to figuring out for years.... I give up.


Not sure if you remember, but I used to have some pretty bad acne issues as well. I did run a cycle of accutane, but was still having some occasional torso flare ups after.

Then this last cycle I don't know what the hell happened, but it all went away. I even ran some stuff that caused me bad breakouts in the past (anavar, high test with mast once I got my bp under control), and I'm like completely clear still.

I don't get it. I'm not sure if my body got used to the hormone fluctuations or what. It makes no sense to me. Mine was pretty close to as bad as yours is for a while.

I definitely think the accutane helped. I think Differin body wash + tretinoin helped get me out of the last flare up I had about 6 mos ago. But there has been nothing since then.

Not trying to give advice or anything, but mainly posting to say, "there is hope."


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Not sure if you remember, but I used to have some pretty bad acne issues as well. I did run a cycle of accutane, but was still having some occasional torso flare ups after.
> 
> Then this last cycle I don't know what the hell happened, but it all went away. I even ran some stuff that caused me bad breakouts in the past (anavar, high test with mast once I got my bp under control), and I'm like completely clear still.
> 
> I don't get it. I'm not sure if my body got used to the hormone fluctuations or what. It makes no sense to me. Mine was pretty close to as bad as yours is for a while.
> 
> I definitely think the accutane helped. I think Differin body wash + tretinoin helped get me out of the last flare up I had about 6 mos ago. But there has been nothing since then.
> 
> Not trying to give advice or anything, but mainly posting to say, "there is hope."


I have read through several Accutane threads recently, and yours was one of them. I ultimately decided I don't want to go down that route.

This was going to be my last attempt at a true "bulk" anyway, so it doesn't make sense to me to run Accutane at this point.

I'm fairly optimistic that I'll still be able to get results with proper training and diet first and foremost, then some TRT+ on top, maybe even a little GH and a little insulin.

It does stink that it happened though, as I've been eating around 5,000 Cals the last few weeks with no digestion issues finally.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I have read through several Accutane threads recently, and yours was one of them. I ultimately decided I don't want to go down that route.
> 
> This was going to be my last attempt at a true "bulk" anyway, so it doesn't make sense to me to run Accutane at this point.
> 
> I'm fairly optimistic that I'll still be able to get results with proper training and diet first and foremost, then some TRT+ on top, maybe even a little GH and a little insulin.


I would only recommend running accutane on a cruise or TRT where you're just maintaining. The sides were too harsh for me while trying to bulk, all tendonitis and joint issues were magnified x 2.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> I have read through several Accutane threads recently, and yours was one of them. I ultimately decided I don't want to go down that route.


Is that only because this was your last bulk cycle run planned or some other reason to not take Accutane?


----------



## CJ

Bomb10shell said:


> Is that only because this was your last bulk cycle run planned or some other reason to not take Accutane?


Last ever, and this is the only time when I get nasty flare ups, so why bother. 

If I was younger and/or had any real goals in this sport, then I'd give it some real thought.


----------



## Thewall

Wow, totally understandable, I would not want to deal with that. I thought that your last bulk you kept it low and did not deal with the back acne. Is the 450 deca the culprit ( did you do 300 deca last time). The positive side of it is whatever you gain on trt you will keep. I always hated the losses from going from a higher dose to normal trt. I don’t do anything crazy now because of that.


----------



## CJ

Training doesn't end however.... 

PULL DAY B:

A) HS Iso Lateral Supinated Pulldowns (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
90's x 12,9
70's x 13
*holy shit could I feel my lats incredibly well on these!!! These are now included in the program. 

B) Icarian OH Grip CS T-Bar Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
115 x 12,10
90 x 15
*forgot how good this machine felt. Glad the gym was busy tonight!!!

C) HS Iso Lateral Horizontal Rows (3x10-15+RP)
110's x 13
100's x 12
90's x 12-6-6 rest pause set

D) Smith JM Press (3x10-15+RP)
+110 x 12
+100 x 11
+90 x 11-5-5

E1) DB Laterals, slow with pauses 
15's x 22+5 partials 
15's x 16+7
15's x 17-11-7+8 partials (rest pause set) 

E2) DB Hammer Curls (3x12-15+RP)
30's x 15
30's x 14
25's x 18-10-8  (rest pause set) 

Total Time: 70 minutes


----------



## CJ

Thewall said:


> Wow, totally understandable, I would not want to deal with that. I thought that your last bulk you kept it low and did not deal with the back acne. Is the 450 deca the culprit ( did you do 300 deca last time). The positive side of it is whatever you gain on trt you will keep. I always hated the losses from going from a higher dose to normal trt. I don’t do anything crazy now because of that.


Last winter was 400 Test + 400 Deca, so similar. It was bad, but not this bad. I think maybe pushing soooo much food, especially dairy, might have contributed to it.

Regardless, it happens every year, I can't figure it out, I'm done trying.


----------



## Thewall

Hey man you can get results on trt. Just a slower process and like I said even if you got huge on a big cycle when you came down to trt you would probably only maintain your genetic potential anyway. Keep killing it!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I'm sorry man. I know how much you wanted this. It sucks having to back down and reprioritize.


----------



## Oakley6575

Sucks to see that CJ! You where making great progress. Have you tried a dht compound or EQ instead of deca?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Sucks to see that CJ! You where making great progress. Have you tried a dht compound or EQ instead of deca?


Happens with Test, DHTs, and Nandrolones, all when total doses start to creep up. Even when I spread the doses out over several compounds. 

That's what is leading me to believe that it's simply total androgen load. It's just shit luck of the draw.


----------



## Yano

Unless you've tried it already pick up some Benadryl Allergy , shit will make ya sleepy if ya can look for a non drowsy version.

Thats like 25 mg of antihistamine that might block the receptors shits attaching to and move it along , sort of like nolva does with drol ya know ?

Oh Claritan and Allegra are non drowsy and i think you can get em otc


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Unless you've tried it already pick up some Benadryl Allergy , shit will make ya sleepy if ya can look for a non drowsy version.
> 
> Thats like 25 mg of antihistamine that might block the receptors shits attaching to and move it along , sort of like nolva does with drol ya know ?
> 
> Oh Claritan and Allegra are non drowsy and i think you can get em otc


I promise you, it's not histamine related. 

It's the steroids acting on the androgen receptors in the sebaceous glands. Sebum production gets out of control. 

I'm an asthmatic, allergic to many things. I've been on antihistamines for decades. It is not histamine related.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I promise you, it's not histamine related.
> 
> It's the steroids acting on the androgen receptors in the sebaceous glands. Sebum production gets out of control.
> 
> I'm an asthmatic, allergic to many things. I've been on antihistamines for decades. It is not histamine related.


But did you try boofing it? If not, then there's your problem 😏


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> But did you try boofing it? If not, then there's your problem 😏


Of course, I stick everything up my keister.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

A) Matrix Leg Extensions (3x12-15)
175 x 16
155 x 14
135 x 14+5 partials 
*added 2 reps 

B1) Matrix Lying Leg Curls (3x8-12)
105 x 11
95 x 11
85 x 10+5 partials 
*added 2.5 lbs to each set

B2) EZ Bar Curls (3x10-15)
70 x 14
60 x 13
50 x 15
*added 1 rep

C) Cybex Hack Squats (3x10-15+RP)
270 x 14
270 x 11
230 x 10-4-4
*added 2 reps to 1st set, added 40 lbs and 1 rep to 2nd set, added 50 lbs to 3rd set

D1) Calf Press on Matrix LP (4x15-20)
320 x 21
280 x 16
240 x 15
200 x 19

D2) DB Laterals (4x15-20+P's+RP)
20's x 20+5 partials 
17.5's x 18+4
15's x 17+5
15's x 19-11-7+7 (RP set + Partials) 

Total Time: 65 minutes


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Chest Press (3x6-10)
230 x 9,7,6
*matched LW

B) HS Incline Press (3x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
180 x 11,9,8
*added 10 lbs
130 x 12-5-4
*added the RP

C) Matrix Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
95 x 9,9
*lost 2 reps from LW
75 x 13-5-5
*added the RP

D) Matrix Pec Deck (1x12-15)
140 x 14
*added 5 lb from LW 

E) Matrix Reverse Pec Deck (3x15-20)
110 x 19
100 x 17
90 x 16
*added 6 reps from 2 workouts ago

F1) DB Laterals (4x15-20+RP)
20's x 22+5 partials 
20's x 15+5
17.5's x 16+5
15's x 17-10-8+7 partials (RP Set) 

F2) Standing DB Curls (4x15-20+RP)
25's x 17
22.5's x 16
20's x 17
20's x 19-9-7
*guess I sandbagged the 3rd set, since I got 2 more reps the 4th set. Noted. 

Total Time: 75 minutes


----------



## CJ

New plan...

Going to lower my AAS doses to 200 Test and 300 Deca per week, and see if that helps the issue.

Also going to use insulin post workout to use that anabolic pathway to assist, since that's not contributing to the nasty acne.

If all goes well, I may add in GH in the future for another pathway to hit for growth.

I've run into the same wall long enough, time to see if there's another way around it.


----------



## Bomb10shell

CJ said:


> New plan...
> 
> Going to lower my AAS doses to 20p Test and 300 Deca per week, and see if that helps the issue.
> 
> Also going to use insulin post workout to use that anabolic pathway to assist, since that's not contributing to the nasty acne.
> 
> If all goes well, I may add in GH in the future for another pathway to hit for growth.
> 
> I've run into the same wall long enough, time to see if there's another way around it.


Like the persistence. I think you'll figure it out, even if it means a longer path.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I've run into the same wall long enough, time to see if there's another way around it.


You should try the estrogen pathway sir. I recommend 500mg estradiol valerate per week.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> You should try the estrogen pathway sir. I recommend 500mg estradiol valerate per week.


Ordered


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Ordered


Be sure to drop your TRT during this time, and to stick to it for at least 6 - 8 months. Trust the process!


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Be sure to drop your TRT during this time, and to stick to it for at least 6 - 8 months. Trust the process!


Will my pecs grow? 🤔


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) OH Cable Pulldowns (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
160 x 12,11
120+P x 15+3 partials

B) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
125's x 11,10
100's x 14

C) Smith Upper Back BO Rows ~45° Back Angle (3x10-15)
+140 x 13,14,13

D) Matrix Machine Dips (3x12-15+RP)
190 x 15
170 x 15
150 x 13-5-5

E1) DB Laterals (4x15-20+RP)
22.5's x 19+5 partials
20's x 16+4
17.5's x 16+5
15's x 18-9-6+7 partials

E2) DB Hammer Curls (4x12-15+RP)
30's x 17
30's x 14
30's x 12
25's x 15-7-6

Total Time: 75 mins


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

I know it’s not the best but have you thought about Accutane?


----------



## CJ

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I know it’s not the best but have you thought about Accutane?


Many, many times over the years.

Ultimately, I'm just not interested in taking a drug to offset the effects of another drug, especially one as potentially problematic as Accutane. 

I'd rather lower the dose of what's causing the problem, and take a different route.


----------



## BrotherIron

CJ said:


> New plan...
> 
> Going to lower my AAS doses to 200 Test and 300 Deca per week, and see if that helps the issue.
> 
> Also going to use insulin post workout to use that anabolic pathway to assist, since that's not contributing to the nasty acne.
> 
> If all goes well, I may add in GH in the future for another pathway to hit for growth.
> 
> I've run into the same wall long enough, time to see if there's another way around it.


I'd love to hear what your thinking about GH. I'm toying with the idea of adding that to my TRT. Thinking it could be a very useful adition.


----------



## CJ

BrotherIron said:


> I'd love to hear what your thinking about GH. I'm toying with the idea of adding that to my TRT. Thinking it could be a very useful adition.


Well I was going to get my levels tested, and build up GH doses to get to higher than baseline, but nothing crazy. Basically a GH+, like how some run TRT+. 

The cost per month is what I'm batting back and forth in my head. Do I want to spend $200+/month on it? I don't know. 🤔


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Well I was going to get my levels tested, and build up GH doses to get to higher than baseline, but nothing crazy. Basically a GH+, like how some run TRT+.
> 
> The cost per month is what I'm batting back and forth in my head. Do I want to spend $200+/month on it? I don't know. 🤔


You could probably get by for about half that per month if running generics, and if you buy enough up front.

But still, $1200 - $1500 a year isn't cheap to a lot of people.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> You could probably get by for about half that per month if running generics, and if you buy enough up front.
> 
> But still, $1200 - $1500 a year isn't cheap to a lot of people.


So scary though, buying 10+ kits and hoping it's legit. 😬😬😬


----------



## eazy

CJ said:


> So scary though, buying 10+ kits and hoping it's legit. 😬😬😬


They talked me right out of it.


----------



## CJ

eazy said:


> They talked me right out of it.


I'm talking myself out of it. 🤣


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A:

A1) Matrix Seated Leg Curls (2x8-10, 1x12-15)
105 x 10,8
*added 2.5 lbs
85 x 16
*added 2.5 lbs

A2) EZ Bar Spider Curls (3x10-15)
60 x 14, 11, 10
*matched reps from LW

B) Cybex Hack Squats (1 x 6-8, 9-12, 12-15)
+320 x 10
*added 2 reps 
+270 x 11
+230 x 12
*different rep scheme 

C) Matrix Leg Extensions (2x12-15, 1x15+ +RP) 
100 x 15, 12
80 x 13-6-5+4 partials 

D1) Matrix Calf Press (3x15-20+RP)
220 x 20
200 x 16
180 x 15-6-4+5 partials 

D2) DB Laterals (3x15-20, holds + no holds + partials) 
20's x 15-4-5
17.5's x 14-4-5
15's x 16-4-5

E) Matrix Machine Lateral Raise (1 RP Set) 
100 x 16-8-7

Total Time: 62 minutes


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) HS Incline Press (1x6-8, 9-12, 12-15)
240 x 7
210 x 9
180 x 11

B) HS Chest Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
180 x 10, 9
140 x 11-4-3

C) HS Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
140 x 11, 9
90 x 15-6-5

D) Matrix Pec Deck (2x12-15)
140 x 14, 12

E1) Incline DB Curls (4x12-15+RP)
25's x 15
22.5's x 12
20's x 12
20's x 11-5-5

E2) DB Laterals (4x15-20+RP)
20's x 23+5 partials 
20's x 16+5 partials 
17.5's x 17+6 partials 
15's x 18-9-6+7 partials 

F) HS Rear Delt Rows (3x15-20)
160 x 18
140 x 16
120 x 20

Total Time: 74 minutes


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) HS Iso Lateral Reverse Grip Pulldowns (1x6-8, 9-12, 12-15)
115's x 7
90's x 11
70's x 15

B) HS OH Grip CS Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
270 x 11, 10
220 x 18

C) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows (3x10-15+RP)
110's x 14
100's x 14
90's x 15-7-6

D) Overhead Tricep Rope Extensions (3x12-15+RP)
35 x 23
35 x 16
30 x 17-7-5+Partials 

E1) DB Laterals, holds, no holds, partials 
20's x 16-5-5
17.5's x 13-4-5
15's x 13-4-5
15's x 13-4-5

E2) DB Hammers (4x12-15)
35's x 12
30's x 14
25's x 18
25's x 15

F) Matrix Machine Laterals (1 RP Set) 
100 x 18-7-4 then dropped to 50 lbs and reps to failure.... Ouch!!!

Total Time: 79 minutes 

Extra:
Matrix Lat Pulldowns 
130 x 18, 13, 10
*just wanted to try this machine. It's good, but made for short people. Seat has no adjustments, that's fukkin stupid.


----------



## CJ

So I pulled an @Bobbyloads today and skipped Leg Day* in favor of an ARM DAY!!!  I didn't hate it. 😁

A) DB Laterals
20's x 23+5 partials
17.5's x 20+5 partials
15's x 17+8 partials

B) Matrix Shoulder Press
110 x 11
110 x 10
110/90/70 x 8-4-4  (Drop Set)

C) HS Preacher Curls (done properly 🤣)
60 x 15
55 x 12
45 x 16

D) Overhead Rope Tricep Extensions
42.5 x 19
35 x 15
30 x 20

E) Incline DB Curls
22.5's x 18
22.5's x 12
20's x 12-5-4  (Rest Pause Set)

F) Rope Tricep Pressdowns
50 x 15
42.5 x 10
30 x 13+ Partials to Failure

G) Matrix Machine Lateral Raises
100/80/60 x 24-9-9+Partials (Drop Set)

Total Time: 63 minutes

*skipped the leg workout because I'm going hiking


----------



## Bobbyloads

CJ said:


> So I pulled an @Bobbyloads today and skipped Leg Day* in favor of an ARM DAY!!!  I didn't hate it. 😁
> 
> A) DB Laterals
> 20's x 23+5 partials
> 17.5's x 20+5 partials
> 15's x 17+8 partials
> 
> B) Matrix Shoulder Press
> 110 x 11
> 110 x 10
> 110/90/70 x 8-4-4  (Drop Set)
> 
> C) HS Preacher Curls (done properly 🤣)
> 60 x 15
> 55 x 12
> 45 x 16
> 
> D) Overhead Rope Tricep Extensions
> 42.5 x 19
> 35 x 15
> 30 x 20
> 
> E) Incline DB Curls
> 22.5's x 18
> 22.5's x 12
> 20's x 12-5-4  (Rest Pause Set)
> 
> F) Rope Tricep Pressdowns
> 50 x 15
> 42.5 x 10
> 30 x 13+ Partials to Failure
> 
> G) Matrix Machine Lateral Raises
> 100/80/60 x 24-9-9+Partials (Drop Set)
> 
> Total Time: 63 minutes
> 
> *skipped the leg workout because I'm going hiking


Hell yeah motivation right before I go
To the gym


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

A) Matrix Leg Extensions (3x12-15+P's) 
175 x 17
155 x 14
135 x 15+5 partials 

B1) Matrix Leg Curls (3x8-12+P's)
105 x 13
95 x 13
85 x 12+6 partials 

B2) DB Laterals (Pauses, No Pauses, Partials) 
17.5's x 18-4-5
15's x 19-4-5
15's x 16-4-6

C) Cybex Hack Squats (3x10-15+RP)
+270 x 12
+230 x 12
+180 x 11-5-5  (rest pause set) 

D1) Matrix Calf Extension Machine (3x15-20+RP)
200 x 22
180 x 17
160 x 17-8-6+partials to failure 

D2) Hoist Ab Crunch Machine 
45 x 20
40 x 18
35 x 16

Total Time: 65 minutes


----------



## CJ

I'm going to switch up to a more traditional PPL split, see how it goes.


PUSH DAY A(Chest Focus):

A) HS Chest Press (1x6-8, 9-12, 12-15)
250 x 7
210 x 10
180 x 10

B) HS Incline Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
180 x 9
180 x 8
130 x 12-4-3

C) Matrix Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
95 x 9
85 x 12
75 x 13-5-5

D) Matrix Pec Deck (1x12-15)
140 x 15

E) DB Laterals (pause, no pause, partials)
20's x 15-5-6
17.5's x 15-3-8
15's x rest pause set, 14-8-6+10 partials

F) Rope Tricep Pressdowns (3x15-20)
30 x 27 (too light)
30 x 19
25 x 20

G) Overhead Rope Tricep Extensions (3x12-15+RP+P's)
35 x 15
30 x 20
30 x 20-9-8+4 partials
*picked wrong weights

Extra!!!
H) Matrix Chest Press (RP set)
100 x 20-6-6

Total Time: 75 minutes

Great workout, everything felt awesome!!!


----------



## IronSoul

Good stuff CJ. Hope you like the change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

Still plugging along, weekly average weight was 203.3 lbs. I'm up 2.4 lbs from 2 weeks ago.

I'm up 9.4 lbs in 7 weeks on this run, and 14.1 lbs from my low of the summer. 13 weeks to go. 

4130 Cals
438c
231p
62f

PEDs:
200 mg Test Cyp weekly
300 mg Deca weekly
Humalog post workout, 1 iu per 15 carbs over the next 2 meals.

Back acne is clearing up nicely. It's going to take awhile to completely get rid of it though.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A:

A) HS Reverse Grip Pulldowns (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
100's x 12
100's x 10
80's x 13

B) HS OH Grip CS Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
270 x 12
270 x 11
230 x 13

C) HS Iso Lateral Rows (3x10-15+RP)
115's x 12
105's x 14
95's x 14-8-6

D) Standing Alt DB Curls (3x12-15+RP)
25's x 20
25's x 14
20's x 15-8-7

E1) Matrix Reverse Pec Deck (3x15-20)
100 x 21
90 x 20
80 x 20

E2) DB Hammer Curls (3x15-20)
25's x 25
25's x 19
25's x 16+4 partials 

Extra:
Matrix Lat Pulldowns 
130 x 10
100 x 14

Total Time: 75 minutes


----------



## Oakley6575

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:
> 
> Still plugging along, weekly average weight was 203.3 lbs. I'm up 2.4 lbs from 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I'm up 9.4 lbs in 7 weeks on this run, and 14.1 lbs from my low of the summer. 13 weeks to go.
> 
> 4130 Cals
> 438c
> 231p
> 62f
> 
> PEDs:
> 200 mg Test Cyp weekly
> 300 mg Deca weekly
> Humalog post workout, 1 iu per 15 carbs over the next 2 meals.
> 
> Back acne is clearing up nicely. It's going to take awhile to completely get rid of it though.


Good progress! Did you end up just lowering test and deca to try and clear the acne?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Good progress! Did you end up just lowering test and deca to try and clear the acne?


Yes. I went from 300T/450D to 200T/300D.

I also cut back on the food some, specifically dairy, as that can be a problem food for some. I don't think it bothered me, but I lowered it anyway.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A: 

A) Matrix Lying Leg Curls (3x10-15+Partials)
105 x 13
95 x 12
85 x 11+5 partials

B) Cybex Hack Squats (1x6-8,9-12,12-15)
+360 x 8  *added 40 lbs, never done 4 PPS before!!
+270 x 12  *added 1 rep
+230 x 13  *added 1 rep
**on 4/13, I was using +270 for 9 reps at 200 lb BW. Today I hit +360 for 8 reps at 203 lb BW. Definite progress!!!!!

C) Matrix Leg Extensions (3x12-15+Partials)
100 x 15
90 x 13
80 x 13+6 P's

D1) Matrix Pin Loaded Leg Press (3x15-20)
300 x 25 *waaay top light, not near failure
330 x 24
350 x 17

D2) Calf Press on Matrix Leg Press (3x15-20)
220 x 26
230 x 16
180 x 18

E1) Hoist Ab Crunches, 3 quality sets
45 x 24
40 x 16
35 x 13

E2) DB Laterals, full + partials
22.5's x 20+6
17.5's x 18+6
15's x 17+7

Total Time: ~65 minutes

I'm absolutely fukkin SMOKED!!!


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B(Shoulders Focus):

A) DB Laterals (3x15-20 full + partials)
20's x 24+6
20's x 20+5
20's x 17+6

B) Matrix Shoulder Press (1x6-8,9-12,12-15+RP)
130 x 8
110 x 11
90 x 12-5-5

C) Smith Incline Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
+90 x 14
+90 x 12
+90 x 12-5-5

D) Matrix Machine Dips (3x12-15)
167.5 x 15
147.5 x 14
127.5 x 15

E) Matrix Machine Laterals (3x15-20+Drop)
100 x 21
100 x 18
100 x 15-8-9

F) OH Cable Tricep Extensions (3x15-20+Partials)
35 x 25
42.5 x 18
42.5 x 18+4 P's

Extra:
G) Matrix Chest Press (3x10-15)
130 x 15
130 x 11
100 x 13

H) DB Lateral Burner Set
15's x Reps and reps and reps. Paused when I needed to, just kept going until the lateral delts were SMOKED!!!

Total Time: 75 minutes


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B(Upper/Mid Back Focus) 

A) Matrix OH Grip Machine Pulldowns (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
150 x 15
165 x 10
135 x 17

B) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Rows (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
125's x 14
135's x 10
110's x 15

C) Icarian OH Grip T-Bar Rows (3x10-15+RP)
+90 x 15
+90 x 14
+90 x 13-6-4+4 partials 

D) HS Rear Delt Rows (3x15-20)
160 x 18
140 x 18
120 x 21

E) HS Preacher Curls (3x12-15)
60 x 14
50 x 14
45 x 15

F) Incline DB Curls (3x10-15+RP)
25's x 10
22.5's x 10
20's x 11-5-5

EXTRA!!!

G) Smith 45° Bentover Rows 
+90 x 22
+90 x 20

H) HS OH Grip CS Rows 
180 x 18
180 x 15

Total Time: 81 minutes


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:

A) Matrix Leg Extensions (3x15-18)
175 x 16
155 x 15
135 x 14+4 partials

B) HS Kneeling Leg Curls (2x8-12, 1x12-15)
40's x 12
40's x 8
25's x 12+7 partials

C) Cybex Hack Squats (3x10-15+RP)
+270 x 12
+230 x 12
+180 x 11-5-4  rest pause set

D1) Hoist Ab Crunches
45 x 20
40 x 16
35 x 16

D2) 45° Hip Extensions (hamstring focus) 
BW x 25, 25, 22

E1a) Seated Calf Extensions (2x20+)
90 x 26, 21

E1b) Calf Press on Matrix LP (2x15-20)
200 x 25, 21

E2) DB Laterals (4x15-20)
20's x 20+5 partials
17.5's x 22+5
17.5's x 17+7
15's x 21+8

EXTRA:
F) Matrix Leg Extensions
100 x 21-8-6+5 partials (rest pause set)

Total Time: 82 minutes


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:

I'm up another 1.2 lbs this week to an average weight of 204.5 lbs. Training is going well, I'm feeling bigger, everything is clicking. Doing the training, day in and day out. Eating for my goals, day in and day out. 

Weekly Cals/Macros:
4518 Cals
612c
291p
99f


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update:
> 
> I'm up another 1.2 lbs this week to an average weight of 204.5 lbs. Training is going well, I'm feeling bigger, everything is clicking. Doing the training, day in and day out. Eating for my goals, day in and day out.
> 
> Weekly Cals/Macros:
> 4518 Cals
> 612c
> 291p
> 99f



Awesome man. Putting in the work and the returns are coming. Feeling good increasing weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Awesome man. Putting in the work and the returns are coming. Feeling good increasing weight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, by the end of the day I feel gross and fat, but wake up in the morning relatively lean again. Like the tide.


----------



## Oakley6575

Love the progress. Acne still clearing up? Are you planning on pushing dosages up?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Love the progress. Acne still clearing up? Are you planning on pushing dosages up?


Acne  is clearing up nicely, no plan to increase doseages. I'm gaining weight and strength, so no need to.


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> Yup, by the end of the day I feel gross and fat, but wake up in the morning relatively lean again. Like the tide.



Good stuff brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A (Chest Focus):

A) HS Chest Press (1x6-8, 9-12, 12-15)
250 x 9  *added 2 reps 
210 x 9
180 x 10

B) HS Incline Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
180 x 10  *added a rep
180 x 8
140 x 12-4-3

C) Matrix Shoulder Press (2x8-12, 1x12-15+RP)
95 x 10
85 x 11
75 x 13-5-5

D) DB Laterals (full + partials) 
20's x 22+6
17.5's x 17+8
15's x 17+8

E) Matrix Pec Deck (1x12-15)
145 x 16

F) Rope Tricep Pressdowns (3x15-20+Partials) 
35 x 14+4
30 x 14+3
25 x 15+5

G) OH Cable Tricep Extensions (3x12-15+Partials) 
57.5 x 12
50 x 15
42.5 x 17+4

EXTRA:
H) Matrix Chest Press 
130 x 14
115 x 11
100 x 12

Total Time: 77 minutes


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY A (Lats Focus):

A) HS Reverse Grip Pulldowns 
105's x 11
105's x 9
80's x 13

B) HS OH Grip CS Rows 
290 x 11
250 x 11
230 x 12-6-4  rest pause set 

C) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows 
115's x 13
105's x 13
95's x 13-7-6  rest pause set 

D) Standing Alt DB Curls 
30's x 15
25's x 14
20's x 15-8-6  rest pause set 

E1) Reverse Pec Deck 
105 x 19
95 x 17
85 x 16+4 partials 

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
25's x 18
25's x 16
25's x 14+ bunch of partials 

EXTRA!!! 
F) Matrix Lat Pulldowns 
120 x 16
110 x 15
100 x 16+ bunch of partials 

Total Time: 74 minutes


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY A:

A) Matrix Lying Leg Curls 
105 x 13
95 x 12
85 x 14
85 x 9+6 partials 

B) Cybex Hack Squats 
+360 x 7
+270 x 12
+270 x 8
+230 x 9-5-4  rest pause set 

C) Matrix Leg Extensions 
100 x 15
90 x14
80 x13+5 partials 

D1) Seated Calfs 
110 x 21
100 x 19
90 x 18

D2) DB Laterals  (full + partials) 
20's x 23+4
20's x 17+5
20's x 15+6

Skipped Abs, short on time 

Total Time: 57 minutes


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY B:

A) DB Laterals  (full + partials) 
22.5's x 22+6
22.5's x 17+6
22.5's x 14+6

B) HS Shoulder Press 
180 x 9
160 x 10
130 x 13

C) Smith Incline Press 
+110 x 9
+90 x 12
+90 x 11-4-3  (rest pause set) 

D) Cable Laterals (harder at bottom) 
10 x 13
7.5 x 19
7.5 x 17

E) Rope Tricep Pressdowns (full + partials) 
35 x 20+3
30 x 16+3
25 x 17+3

F) Cable OH Tricep Extensions 
57.5 x 12
50 x 13
42.5 x 18+3 partials

EXTRA!!! 
G) Matrix Chest Press
130 x 15
130 x 11
100 x 14-5-5  (rest pause set) 

H) DB Laterals, accumulate 50 reps without putting the DBs down
15's x 55 total reps

Total Time: 76 minutes


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) OH Grip Cable Pulldowns, dual pulley
80's x 12
80's x 10
60's x 13+6 partials 

B) Icarian OH Grip T-Bar Rows 
115 x 12
100 x 14
90 x 14-6-4+4 partials (rest pause set) 

C) HS Iso Lateral Reverse Grip Pulldowns 
90's x 8
70's x 14
70's x 12-6-5 (rest pause set) 

D) Reverse Pec Deck 
105 x 17
95 x 18
85 x 18

E) HS Preacher Curls 
60 x 16
55 x 14
50 x 15

F) Incline DB Curls 
22.5's x 12
20's x 12
20's x 11-5-5 (rest pause set) 

EXTRA!!! 

G) HS OH Grip CS Rows 
180 x 18
180 x 16
180 x 12 + partials 

H) Calf Presses on V-Squat Machine 
180 x 25
180 x 15
180 x 10+5 partials 

Total Time: 88 minutes


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update 

I'm up 0.8 lbs this week to an average weight of 205.3 lbs. 

4466 Cals
606c
277p
97f

I'm 9 weeks into this cycle, roughly halfway through. I'm up a total of 11.4 lbs in the 9 weeks. 

Feeling pretty good, body composition is acceptable, holding a little water. I wake up every morning looking fairly lean, but by the end of the day I have the body of a swollen tick. 

Blood pressure is still decent (~115/70), as is morning blood glucose readings (85-90)

Training sessions are going well, consistently adding weight and/or reps, with the occasional day where everything clicks and there's an unexpected large jump in weight. The extra volume I'm adding at the end of sessions does not seem to be affecting me negatively, so I will continue with it.


----------



## CJ

LEG DAY B:
A) Matrix Leg Extensions 
180 x 16
160 x 15
140 x 15+4 partials 

B) Kneeling Leg Curls 
40's x 12
35's x 12
30's x 13
25's x 11+Partials 

C) Cybex Hack Squats 
+270 x 12
+230 x 12
+180 x 11-6-5

D1) Calf Presses on V Squat 
180 x 23
180 x 17
180 x 15+6 Partials 

D2) DB Laterals (full + partials) 
20's x 21+6
17.5's x 19+6
17.5's x 16+7

Skipped Abs

Total Time: 58 minutes


----------



## IronSoul

That’s intense, finishing that in 58 minutes. Good shit CJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY A:

A) HS Chest Press 
270 x 5
210 x 10
180 x 10

B) Smith Incline Bench
+140 x 7
+120 x 10
+90 x 14

C) Matrix Shoulder Press 
95 x 11
85 x 12
75 x 14-8-5  rest pause set

D) Matrix Pec Deck
150 x 15

E) DB Laterals 
20's x 21 + partials 
20's x 18 + partials 
15's x 21-11-8+partials  (rest pause set) 

F) Rope Tricep Pressdowns 
35 x 20+partials 
30 x 16+partials 
25 x 16+partials 

G) OH Cable Tricep Exts 
57.5 x 14
50 x 16
42.5 x 17+partials 

EXTRA!!! 

H) Matrix Chest Press 
130 x 13
115 x 12
100 x 13

Total Time: 80 minutes


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY B:

A) HS Revrese Grip Pulldowns 
105's x 11
90's x 10
70's x 14

B)HS OH Grip CS Rows 
270 x 12
250 x 11
230 x 12-6-4 rest pause set 

C) HS Ntrl Grip Iso Lateral Rows 
115's x 12
105's x 10
90's x 15-7-6  rest pause set

D) Incline DB Curls 
25's x 17
22.5's x 12
20's x 12-5-5  rest pause set

E1) Reverse Pec Deck
105 x 19
95 x 17
85 x 16+4 partials 

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
25's x 16
25's x 16
25's x 14+4 partials 

EXTRA!!! 

F) Matrix Lat Pulldowns 
120 x 16
110 x 15
100 x 16

Total Time: 76 minutes


----------



## CJ

LEGS

*slept like crap, still pushed hard 

A) Matrix Leg Extensions 
180 x 16
160 x 15
140 x 14+5 partials 

B) Matrix Lying Leg Curls 
105 x 13
95 x 12
85 x 12+6 partials 

C) Cybex Hack Squats 
+270 x 10
+230 x 11
+180 x 11-6-5  rest pause set

D1) Calf Presses on V-Squat 
+180 x 21
+180 x 15
+90 x 21+5 partials 

D2) DB Laterals, full + partials 
20's x 22+4
17.5's x 17+5
15's x 21+5, then drop set with 12.5"s then 10's

Total Time: 53 minutes


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS/ARM DAY:

A) DB Laterals, full + partials 
20's x 23+5
20's x 20+6
20's x 17+5

B) HS Shoulder Press 
180 x 9
160 x 10
130 x 13

C) Matrix Reverse Pec Deck 
110 x 19
100 x 16
90 x 16

D) Smith High Incline Press 
+90 x 15
+90 x 12
+90 x 9-4-4  rest pause set

E) Incline DB Curls 
25's x 16
22.5's x 13
20's x 11-6-5  rest pause set

F) Matrix Dip Machine 
170 x 16
150 x 17
130 x 17-7-7  rest pause set

G) DB Hammer Curls 
25's x 21
25's x 16
25's x 16

Total Time: 76 minutes


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update 

Average weekly weight of 204.9 lbs, which is down 0.4 lbs from last week. 

3956 Cals
513c
262p
94f


----------



## Oakley6575

Still making progress in the gym?


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> Still making progress in the gym?


Yes sir, slow and steady though. I never make huge gains in strength on cycle, just a steady climb. 

I have decided to switch to a Pull, Push, Legs, Shoulders/Arms split though. Totally being vain, I want to bring my arms and shoulders up.


----------



## CJ

PULL DAY:

A) HS Reverse Grip Pulldowns 
105's x 11
90's x 11
70's x 15

B) HS OH CS Rows 
270 x 10
230 x 14
180 x 13-7-7  rest pause set

C) HS Ntrl Grip Iso Lateral Rows 
115's x 10
100's x 14
90's x 15-7-6  rest pause set

D) HS Preacher Curls 
60 x 16
55 x 12
45 x 12

E) Incline DB Curls 
22.5's x 11
20's x 12
20's x 10-5-5  rest pause set

F) Matrix Leg Extensions 
180 x 14
160 x 13
140 x 12-5-4+4 partials (rest pause set) 

Total Time: 72 minutes


----------



## Send0

You didn't list the sets/reps for all the dick pulls you've been doing lately.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> You didn't list the sets/reps for all the dick pulls you've been doing lately.



I have a little bit of friction burn right now, too many forced reps...


----------



## CJ

PUSH DAY:

A) HS Incline Press 
230 x 9
230 x 6
180 x 10

B) Matrix Chest Press
150 x 11
130 x 12
110 x 13-6-5  rest pause set

C) DB Laterals, full + partials 
20's x 22+4
17.5's x 19+6
15's x 21-11-10+8 (rest pause + partials) 

D) Rope Tricep Pressdowns 
40 x 20+1 partial 
40 x 13+3 partials 
30 x 13+5 partials 

E) OH Cable Tricep Extensions 
57.5 x 14
50 x 17
42.5 x 22-10-9  rest pause set

F) Smith High Incline Press 
+90 x 12
+90 x 11
+90 x 10-3-2(F#3)  rest pause set 

Total Time: 67 minutes


----------



## CJ

Weekly Weight and Nutrition Update 

Down 2.7 lbs to an average weight of 202.2 lbs. Multi factored reason why there was such a large drop in weight. I took 5 days off from resistance training, I went on 2 long hikes, both were 5+ hours long, since I wasn't training I wasn't using insulin, and it was an incredibly stressful week for me personally. I actually dipped down to 199.2 lbs on one day. 

Some meals were untracked/loosely tracked. My best guess is I ate about 4,000 Cals per day.


----------



## CJ

Deload Over, so.... 

LEG DAY!!! 

A) Matrix Leg Extensions 
180 x 17
160 x 14
140 x 16+3 partials 

B) Matrix Lying Leg Curls 
105 x 12
95 x 13
85 x 11-7-6  rest pause set

C) Cybex Hack Squat 
+270 x 11
+230 x 12
+180 x 11-6-5  rest pause set 

D) Calf Presses on HS V-Squat 
+180 x 23
+140 x 17
+90 x 21-7-5+6 partials (rest pause set) 

E) Dual Cable Pulldowns, Ntrl Grip
80's x 11
70's x 12
60's x 10-6-4+3 partials (rest pause set) 

F) Hoist Ab Crunches 
45 x 19
40 x 11
35 x 11

Total Time: 75 minutes


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS/ARMS DAY:

A) DB Laterals, full + partials 
22.5's x 22+5
20's x 18+5
17.5's x 18+6

B) HS Shoulder Press 
180 x 9
160 x 10
130 x 12

C) HS Incline Press 
180 x 9
160 x 9
140 x 11-4-3  rest pause set 

D) Incline DB Curls 
25's x 17
22.5's x 12
20's x 12-5-5  rest pause set 

E1) Reverse Pec Deck
110 x 20
100 x 19
90 x 17

E2) DB Hammer Curls 
25's x 21
25's x 18
25's x 15

F) Matrix Machine Dips 
175 x 17
155 x 16
135 x 17-7-6  rest pause set

Total Time: 66 minutes


----------



## CJ

My final 2022 hiking stats. First hike of 2023 is scheduled for Jan 1st.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> My final 2022 hiking stats. First hike of 2023 is scheduled for Jan 1st.
> 
> View attachment 33618


12:01 am I presume 
Don't you be slackin on me 
Nice numbers for 2022.


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> 12:01 am I presume
> Don't you be slackin on me
> Nice numbers for 2022.



I'm not crazy 🤪


----------



## CJ

Did an UPPER BODY workout today, as Saturday was a work and travel day, and yesterday I spent the day hiking. 

A) Matrix Chest Press
150 x 15
150 x 11
120 x 13

B) Dual Cable Ntrl Pulldowns 
80's x 12
70's x 13
60's x 12+3 partials 

C) HS Incline Bench 
160 x 15
160 x 11
130 x 12

D) HS OH CS Rows 
230 x 15
230 x 12
180 x 14+3 partials 

E) EZ Bar Skulls 
50 x 16
50 x 11
40 x 12

F) Incline DB Curls 
22.5's x 20
22.5's x 11
20's x 12

G) DB Laterals 
20's x 22+4 partials 
17.5's x 21+3
17.5's x 16+7

Total Time: 78 minutes


----------



## lukiss96

CJ said:


> Did an UPPER BODY workout today, as Saturday was a work and travel day, and yesterday I spent the day hiking.
> 
> A) Matrix Chest Press
> 150 x 15
> 150 x 11
> 120 x 13
> 
> B) Dual Cable Ntrl Pulldowns
> 80's x 12
> 70's x 13
> 60's x 12+3 partials
> 
> C) HS Incline Bench
> 160 x 15
> 160 x 11
> 130 x 12
> 
> D) HS OH CS Rows
> 230 x 15
> 230 x 12
> 180 x 14+3 partials
> 
> E) EZ Bar Skulls
> 50 x 16
> 50 x 11
> 40 x 12
> 
> F) Incline DB Curls
> 22.5's x 20
> 22.5's x 11
> 20's x 12
> 
> G) DB Laterals
> 20's x 22+4 partials
> 17.5's x 21+3
> 17.5's x 16+7
> 
> Total Time: 78 minutes


Very interesting exercises you do and some other members I see!

I had to google most of them, maybe I'm too old school and stick to pretty much simple exercises lol.

upper and lower body split?


----------



## CJ

lukiss96 said:


> Very interesting exercises you do and some other members I see!
> 
> I had to google most of them, maybe I'm too old school and stick to pretty much simple exercises lol.


It was basically just presses and pulls on machines, instead of barbells and a pullup bar. 


lukiss96 said:


> upper and lower body split?


I do a Pull, Push, Legs, Shoulders/Arms split. Today I combined the Push + Pull into 1 session to accommodate hiking and travel.


----------



## CJ

Yesterday
LEG DAY:

A) Matrix Leg Extensions 
185 x 15
165 x 13
145 x 14+3 partials 

B) Matrix Lying Leg Curls 
105 x 14
95 x 13
85 x 13-7-7  rest pause set

C) Cybex Hack Squats 
+270 x 12
+230 x 11
+180 x 11-5-4  rest pause set

D) HS Reverse Grip Pulldowns 
190 x 10
140 x 11
90 x 20-10-10  rest pause set

E) Matrix Calf Extension Machine 
220 x 18
180 x 16
140 x 16-8-7+4 partials (rest pause set) 

F1) Hoist Ab Crunches 
45 x 21
35 x 19
35 x 15

F2) DB Laterals, full + partials 
22.5's x 20+5
17.5's x 18+6
17.5's x 18+3

Total Time: 80 minutes


----------



## CJ

SHOULDERS/ARMS

A) DB Laterals, full + partials 
22.5's x 22+5
20's x 17+7
17.5's x 18+8

B) HS Shoulder Press 
180 x 9
160 x 10
130 x 12

C) HS Incline Press 
160 x 11
140 x 10
90 x 15-6-5  rest pause set

D) Matrix Machine Dips 
180 x 12
160 x 13
140 x 14-6-3+Partials (rest pause set) 

E) Incline DB Curls 
25's x 16
22.5's x 12
20's x 10-4-4  rest pause set

F) DB Hammer Curls 
25's x 15
22.5's x 15
20's x 16+Partials 

G) Reverse Pec Deck
110 x 18
100 x 100
90 x 17

Total Time: 70 minutes


----------



## CJ

Spent the day hiking today, here's some pics...

North summit... 








						Kinsman North
					

Watch "Kinsman North" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




South summit...








						Kinsman South
					

Watch "Kinsman South" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Spent the day hiking today, here's some pics...
> 
> North summit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinsman North
> 
> 
> Watch "Kinsman North" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South summit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinsman South
> 
> 
> Watch "Kinsman South" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33919
> View attachment 33920
> View attachment 33921
> View attachment 33922
> View attachment 33923
> View attachment 33924
> View attachment 33925
> View attachment 33926
> View attachment 33927
> View attachment 33928
> View attachment 33929
> View attachment 33930
> View attachment 33931
> View attachment 33932


Not going to post the other pic? You fucker 😂


----------



## CJ

Saturday's Workout:
PULL DAY:

A) HS Reverse Grip Pulldowns 
180 x 14
150 x 13
130 x 16

B) HS OH Grip CS Rows 
230 x 15
180 x 18 
180 x 13+5 forced reps w/slow negatives

C) HS Iso Lateral Ntrl Grip Rows 
110's x 15
100's x 14
90's x 14-8-6  rest pause set 

D) HS Preacher Curls 
65 x 15
55 x 13
45 x 13

E1) Incline DB Curls 
25's x 10
20's x 15
20's x 12-5-5

E2) DB Laterals, full + partials 
20's x 20+6
17.5's x 18+6
15's x 22-12-7+8  rest pause set

F) skipped leg exts to save quads for hiking the next day

Total Time: 67 minutes


----------



## CJ

Today's Workout 

PUSH DAY:

A) HS Incline Press 
230 x 9
230 x 6
180 x 11

B) Matrix Chest Press 
150 x 10
130 x 11
110 x 14-6-5  rest pause set

C) Rope Tricep Extensions, full + partials 
50 x 12+4
40 x 11+5
30 x 12+4

D) EZ Bar Skulls 
50 x 10
40 x 12
40 x 11

E1) Incline DB Curls 
25's x 17
22.5's x 12
20's x 12-6-5

E2) DB Laterals 
20's x 18+7 full + partials 
15's x 25  full + w/momentum
15's x 21-11-10+5  rest pause + partials 

F) Smith High Incline Press
+90 x 12
+70 x 12
+70 x 10-4-4  rest pause set

Total Time: 77 minutes


----------



## Oakley6575

How is everything progressing? Where are you at in your cycle and is the weight still coming on?


----------



## Thewall

Nice hiking pics. That is some scenery


----------



## CJ

Oakley6575 said:


> How is everything progressing? Where are you at in your cycle and is the weight still coming on?


I pivoted. I'm not pushing the food any longer, and I've been doing a bunch of hiking, so I'm burning through a ton of calories. 

I'm hanging about around 200-202 lbs right now. I'll stay around here and try to improve. We'll see what happens.


----------

